# Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?



## SlowlyGettingWiser

Could you put an alphabetic listing of members who are currently under 'ban' and on what date their ban would be lifted?

When a buddy is banned, it's impossible to tell if it's a 24-hour, a week, or a permanent ban.


Thanks for considering!


----------



## Amplexor

I think that would probably lead to a lot of conflict on the forum. Why was the ban to long/short.... How banned him/her. Not fair....

The list does exist for the mods to review and if a member has a specific question then you could always PM a mod and ask.


----------



## Dollystanford

Although, you could do it under the basic premise that this is for information only and that no discussion will be entered into about reasons/length of time, etc.

And everyone will certainly adhere to that! ha ha


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser

People speculate now, either openly or in PMs. People are gonna gripe no matter what.

.


----------



## RandomDude

Either than the obvious ones how do people usually get banned here? Sometimes I open a thread, read a good post and find the member banned :scratchhead:

And then I go "come on, what happened?", hence I've always been curious too!


----------



## larry.gray

RandomDude said:


> Either than the obvious ones how do people usually get banned here? Sometimes I open a thread, read a good post and find the member banned :scratchhead:
> 
> And then I go "come on, what happened?", hence I've always been curious too!


What will happen is the offending content is removed when the moderator bans them.

I've seen a few before the moderator could deal with the post and there are some doozies.


----------



## Conrad

RandomDude said:


> Either than the obvious ones how do people usually get banned here? Sometimes I open a thread, read a good post and find the member banned :scratchhead:
> 
> And then I go "come on, what happened?", hence I've always been curious too!


----------



## Convection

*Or.....*

Rather than do this, is there a way to just distinguish between someone who has been put in time out and someone who is gone for good?

Maybe listing them as "Banned" and "Permanently Banned" (or something to that effect) under their names? At least we would know the "Banned" would be returning (be it in a few days or a month). No details as to why, and no attribution to a specific mod.

Merely a thought.


----------



## FrenchFry

:iagree: I really like this idea. Shoot, we can even put the moderator name on there...No shame here.


----------



## Maricha75

Nah, go with "Time out" for the temporary bans. 

And FrenchFry, of course naming the mod would be no problem. I mean, who's gonna cross a mod??


----------



## larry.gray

*Re: Or.....*



Convection said:


> Rather than do this, is there a way to just distinguish between someone who has been put in time out and someone who is gone for good?
> 
> Maybe listing them as "Banned" and "Permanently Banned" (or something to that effect) under their names? At least we would know the "Banned" would be returning (be it in a few days or a month). No details as to why, and no attribution to a specific mod.
> 
> Merely a thought.


The "Banned" term puzzled me for a while around here. One of the forums I was on for a long time had "Suspended" and "Banned." Suspended was a timeout, from days to weeks. Banned meant it was permanent.


----------



## larry.gray

FrenchFry said:


> :iagree: I really like this idea. Shoot, we can even put the moderator name on there...No shame here.


I want to be able to "like" bans when appropriate :rofl:


----------



## Cosmos

*Re: Or.....*



larry.gray said:


> The "Banned" term puzzled me for a while around here. One of the forums I was on for a long time had "Suspended" and "Banned." Suspended was a timeout, from days to weeks. Banned meant it was permanent.


I belonged to a forum where we used to "Gag" people for a certain period of time, rather than temporarily banning them. Semantics, I know, but I rather liked this term


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Or.....*



Cosmos said:


> I belonged to a forum where we used to "Gag" people for a certain period of time, rather than temporarily banning them. Semantics, I know, but I rather liked this term


Can you imagine seeing that under someone's name if they were regular in SIM?


----------



## Cosmos

larry.gray said:


> I want to be able to "like" bans when appropriate :rofl:


With a little gizmo that plays a round of applause


----------



## Amplexor

Cosmos said:


> With a little gizmo that plays a round of applause


Kind of like a cyber pillory!


----------



## Micfhelle

no attribution to a specific mod.


----------



## larry.gray

Cool, permaban....


----------



## Runs like Dog

I got banned from a place once where they went the extra distance to direct by IP to a dead link so I couldn't even view the site.


----------



## LongWalk

I've been banned twice. Once, the second time, I definitely deserved it. Sorry to Diwali for being such jerk in a PM I sent you.

The first time I was banned, I used forbidden words with altered spellings. Many do it. Why my transgression was beyond the limit, I could never know because it I could not see the original posting. So, I could never review my mistake/choice.

Some very good posters were permanently banned but this could be because they decided to retire rather than appeal. I have not noticed that moderators would absolutely refuse to review a life time ban. And there were discussions that indicated that they allowed some PM'ing so that people had an emotional connection could exchange emails and remain in contact in IRL before their ban became final.

It is partly a responsibility of the participants to be tactful and keep administrative hassles to a minimum, so that the moderators don't have to spend a lot of time maintaining discipline.

I have also wondered about the banning of trolls. Should their bans include some notice so that future readers of their posts can see the poster was not necessarily honest.


----------



## Amplexor

I have tried recently to edit the OP's first post as a troll post so people don't waste time reading through 10 pages of crap before they see it was actually a troll. I usually leave the thread up a couple of days so people know what happened my get a sense of "style" from the troll in case they come back.


----------



## ScubaSteve61

And oh so frequently they do.


----------



## LongWalk

Conrad is banned. Hope he comes back.


----------



## SurpriseMyself

I'd like to see the perma-ban for users who continually get banned. If someone can't learn their lesson and keeps doing things to get them banned, then they should be banned forever. They are taking away from the rest of the people who use this forum.

And I'm not talking about people who get banned once or twice. There are a handful of users on here who have been banned 20, 30, 40 times or more. They disrespect TAM over and over and are allowed to keep coming back. That shouldn't be ok.


----------



## Amplexor

ebp123 said:


> And I'm not talking about people who get banned once or twice. There are a handful of users on here who have been banned 20, 30, 40 times or more. They disrespect TAM over and over and are allowed to keep coming back. That shouldn't be ok.


Actually I've never seen anyone get banned more than 5 or 6 times. It's too much of a PITA to keep banning. Personally, my watermark is 3 and their done.


----------



## SurpriseMyself

Amplexor said:


> Actually I've never seen anyone get banned more than 5 or 6 times. It's too much of a PITA to keep banning. Personally, my watermark is 3 and their done.


I guess there's no record of it, then, because I've been a member since 2009 and I've seen at least one person banned as often as not on TAM.


----------



## hambone

Amplexor said:


> Kind of like a cyber pillory!


When a thread get's locked.

Does that mean that topic can no longer be discussed?


----------



## Deejo

It means that thread cannot be rehashed in a new one.

Use your judgement. If the thread subject matter is why it was closed, then creating a new thread about that topic would be unwise.


----------



## hambone

Deejo said:


> It means that thread cannot be rehashed in a new one.
> 
> Use your judgement. If the thread subject matter is why it was closed, then creating a new thread about that topic would be unwise.



See, I'm not good at that judgment thing. Never have been. I'm not good a nuances.

The last thread that was locked.. I was unsure exactly why it was locked so I asked the mod.. and was told, "I already told you".

So, I'm still not sure why it was locked.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

hambone said:


> See, I'm not good at that judgment thing. Never have been. I'm not good a nuances.
> 
> The last thread that was locked.. I was unsure exactly why it was locked so I asked the mod.. and was told, "I already told you".
> 
> So, I'm still not sure why it was locked.


Hope I'm not out of bounds on this one. 

I know the one, I think. Lets say you're a Philadelphia Eagles fan. You have a pal who's a New York Giants fan. You trash talk each other about your respective teams a few times a week. That's multiple conversations but its only one topic. 

You might say that you trash talk different players each time, therefore it's different topics, but it isn't. The common theme is hatred of your divisional arch rival. The proof is that, even though its a different player each time, it always leads to the same conclusion: the Giants suck! It's that single minded focus on that one theme that means it should be one thread. 

Now if you managed to talk about QBs in a relatively objective manner, never implying that the team affiliation is the most important quality of a QB, then that sounds like a different topic, one that other fans who aren't interested in trash talk might be interested in.


----------



## hambone

VermisciousKnid said:


> Hope I'm not out of bounds on this one.
> 
> I know the one, I think. Lets say you're a Philadelphia Eagles fan. You have a pal who's a New York Giants fan. You trash talk each other about your respective teams a few times a week. That's multiple conversations but its only one topic.
> 
> You might say that you trash talk different players each time, therefore it's different topics, but it isn't. The common theme is hatred of your divisional arch rival. The proof is that, even though its a different player each time, it always leads to the same conclusion: the Giants suck! It's that single minded focus on that one theme that means it should be one thread.
> 
> Now if you managed to talk about QBs in a relatively objective manner, never implying that the team affiliation is the most important quality of a QB, then that sounds like a different topic, one that other fans who aren't interested in trash talk might be interested in.


I was very careful to just present my side of the issue without resorting to name calling or anything remotely against the rules.

I wasn't doing any trash talking. That wasn't true of everybody.

So, when it is appropriate to ban someone... and when is it appropriate to lock the thread? 

I am trying to abide by the rules, but I'm unclear...


----------



## Amplexor

hambone said:


> So, when it is appropriate to ban someone... and when is it appropriate to lock the thread?
> .


When banning active and standing members, we try and hold it to the litmus test of the forum guidelines. Respect, name calling, baiting ....... But it is still a judgement call. 

Generally when a thread is locked it has come to the point that the mods have been spending an inordinate amount of time managing it. It could be because it is too argumentative, visceral, unending hijacks or beaten into the ground. In many cases the mods will note the reason in the last post. In some cases the entire forum is nearly locked down as happened in P&A a couple of weeks back. (Yes that was me) 

Restarting the thread or the behavior that was warned about will earn a ban. We tend to liken it to having members thumb their noses at us.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

hambone said:


> I was very careful to just present my side of the issue without resorting to name calling or anything remotely against the rules.
> 
> I wasn't doing any trash talking. That wasn't true of everybody.
> 
> So, when it is appropriate to ban someone... and when is it appropriate to lock the thread?
> 
> I am trying to abide by the rules, but I'm unclear...


You weren't banned, but the person who created multiple threads with a different title, yet basically the same topic (ie. "Hate the Giants") was. You may have posted to each of the threads, but you didn't create them. 

A thread may get locked when it gets too heated, but that doesn't necessarily result in a ban. It could if someone says something that is clearly against the forum rules requiring respect. 

A person could get banned for violating the respect rules or the rules against opening threads to continue an argument from a locked thread, opening a new thread that is a rehash of an existing thread, or starting a thread just to start an argument. 

I guess some see a gray area in the thread rules, but I think it's pretty clear. In my example, you could open one thread called Eagles-Giants Trash Talk instead of multiple threads with different titles that EVERYBODY recognizes as Eagles-Giants trash talk. The theme is so obvious (Eli Manning is overrated and the Giants are the worst team ever!) that it's silly to claim its a different topic. Every ostensibly different topic is an entry point to the same final conclusion that the Giants suck. Hence they should all be in the same thread.


----------



## hambone

Amplexor said:


> When banning active and standing members, we try and hold it to the litmus test of the forum guidelines. Respect, name calling, baiting ....... But it is still a judgement call.
> 
> Generally when a thread is locked it has come to the point that the mods have been spending an inordinate amount of time managing it. It could be because it is too argumentative, visceral, unending hijacks or beaten into the ground. In many cases the mods will note the reason in the last post. In some cases the entire forum is nearly locked down as happened in P&A a couple of weeks back. (Yes that was me)
> 
> Restarting the thread or the behavior that was warned about will earn a ban. We tend to liken it to having members thumb their noses at us.


Can you clarify for me what you consider "baiting".

P&A? Politics and Religion?


----------



## Amplexor

Repeated postings that are only intended to solicit an angry response or get another member in trouble.


----------



## hambone

VermisciousKnid said:


> You weren't banned, but the person who created multiple threads with a different title, yet basically the same topic (ie. "Hate the Giants") was. You may have posted to each of the threads, but you didn't create them.
> 
> A thread may get locked when it gets too heated, but that doesn't necessarily result in a ban. It could if someone says something that is clearly against the forum rules requiring respect.
> 
> A person could get banned for violating the respect rules or the rules against opening threads to continue an argument from a locked thread, opening a new thread that is a rehash of an existing thread, or starting a thread just to start an argument.
> 
> I guess some see a gray area in the thread rules, but I think it's pretty clear. In my example, you could open one thread called Eagles-Giants Trash Talk instead of multiple threads with different titles that EVERYBODY recognizes as Eagles-Giants trash talk. The theme is so obvious (Eli Manning is overrated and the Giants are the worst team ever!) that it's silly to claim its a different topic. Every ostensibly different topic is an entry point to the same final conclusion that the Giants suck. Hence they should all be in the same thread.


But, the nature of politics... you are going to have arguments. As long as everybody is respectful.. what's the problem.. The only time we're wasting rehashing is our own... as long as people are respectful.

Different people come and go from the thread so you might end up making the same point multiple times... with multiple posters.


----------



## LongWalk

I like Conrad. However, I know he has got a political ax to grind. TAM ultimately is not a forum about politics. It is interesting to consider posters' poltical attitudes as part of their personality. I can measure a persons reasoning about ethical and moral issues better if I read what they write about political quesions.

I am still embarrassed by what I wrote to Diwali to earn my second ban.

Do the moderators reply to banned persons who write and request clarification? Are permanent bans ever reconsidered?


----------



## hambone

LongWalk said:


> I like Conrad. However, I know he has got a political ax to grind. TAM ultimately is not a forum about politics. It is interesting to consider posters' poltical attitudes as part of their personality. I can measure a persons reasoning about ethical and moral issues better if I read what they write about political quesions.
> 
> I am still embarrassed by what I wrote to Diwali to earn my second ban.
> 
> Do the moderators reply to banned persons who write and request clarification? Are permanent bans ever reconsidered?


But, TAM Does have a forum under it's umbrella that is specifically for Politics and Religion.


----------



## meson

hambone said:


> But, TAM Does have a forum under it's umbrella that is specifically for Politics and Religion.


Please give it a rest Hambone! I think 827Aug is correct, find another place;


> Enough! Some of you really need to find a political forum to voice your opinions. This forum is primarily here for relationship advice.


----------



## hambone

meson said:


> Please give it a rest Hambone! I think 827Aug is correct, find another place;


Does this message apply to everyone?


----------



## VermisciousKnid

hambone said:


> Does this message apply to everyone?


I'm sure it does, however if your understanding of the guidelines is hazy it could still be an issue, right? You can have a discussion without being argumentative. When you sense that there's an impasse, just agree to disagree. You don't score more points by having more posts or more threads or the last post. 

Personally, I see a lot of threads end up in a loop where it's pretty clear that each side rejects the other's argument. Those aren't winnable by anyone. 

Resist the temptation to try to 'win' by these methods: claiming victory, saying "you got nothing", calling the other argument naive, childish, simplistic. Once again, you can't win this type of debate. 

When I enter this type of discussion it is to explore the other side's thinking. I find there is always a point when I've learned all I'm going to learn and further debate gets less productive. You'll recognize that when people say, "I explained this earlier," or "this is my last word on the subject". 

If you want everyone to agree with you on a topic, find a like minded discussion group.


----------



## hambone

meson said:


> Please give it a rest Hambone! I think 827Aug is correct, find another place;


Could you be more specific? Give what a rest?


----------



## hambone

VermisciousKnid said:


> I'm sure it does, however if your understanding of the guidelines is hazy it could still be an issue, right? You can have a discussion without being argumentative. When you sense that there's an impasse, just agree to disagree. You don't score more points by having more posts or more threads or the last post.
> 
> Personally, I see a lot of threads end up in a loop where it's pretty clear that each side rejects the other's argument. Those aren't winnable by anyone.
> 
> Resist the temptation to try to 'win' by these methods: claiming victory, saying "you got nothing", *calling the other argument naive, childish, simplistic. Once again, you can't win this type of debate. *
> 
> When I enter this type of discussion it is to explore the other side's thinking. I find there is always a point when I've learned all I'm going to learn and further debate gets less productive. You'll recognize that when people say, "I explained this earlier," or "this is my last word on the subject".
> 
> If you want everyone to agree with you on a topic, find a like minded discussion group.


Why are you lecturing me about the part in bold?


----------



## VermisciousKnid

hambone said:


> Why are you lecturing me about the part in bold?


Not you personally, but since you said earlier that you were vague on the subtleties of what was thread lock worthy and what was ban worthy I thought I'd throw that in. I've seen all of those things lead to thread-locks and a stern warning from a mod when people just didn't know when to quit.


----------



## hambone

VermisciousKnid said:


> Not you personally, but since you said earlier that you were vague on the subtleties of what was thread lock worthy and what was ban worthy I thought I'd throw that in. I've seen all of those things lead to thread-locks and a stern warning from a mod when people just didn't know when to quit.


Is that part that I bolded... is that thread lock worthy? Or ban worthy?


----------



## VermisciousKnid

hambone said:


> Is that part that I bolded... is that thread lock worthy? Or ban worthy?


I'm not a mod. I would imagine that it could result in a warning if the mods are informed and a lock and maybe a ban if it continues unabated. It comes under the heading of disrespect - calling someone else's argument childish is quite dismissive.


----------



## hambone

Check out post #37.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/politics-religion/136250-enough-3.html


----------



## VermisciousKnid

hambone said:


> Check out post #37.
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/politics-religion/136250-enough-3.html


The last three sentences of that post are examples of things that people might consider dismissive. Notice the preceding sentence that says, "Which of these is a personal insult?"


----------



## Amplexor




----------



## hambone

Do mods ever send warnings by PM to posters that they need to cool it?


----------



## FrenchFry

Sometimes.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Do the mods rely on thread participants to flag offending posts or do they "audit" threads occasionally? I would think that the mods have better things to do than monitor every thread.


----------



## Wing Man

And is it ok to make public who you have on your ignore list so that those particular people will be aware of it, and will stop posting stuff pertaining to your conversations because those posts will never be seen? And usually if I see a re-posting of a person I'm ignoring I will just intentionally skip over that entire post.


----------



## Coffee Amore

It seems very petty and childish to make your ignore list public. It's not your conversation anyway. It's a public message board on which those people can post their responses on a given topic. You can't prevent them from posting on a thread that you opened. 

You seem very familiar, btw.


----------



## hambone

LOL Wing Man sent me a PM today telling me that I was on his ignore list.


----------



## terrence4159

because sometimes the ban is for such a sad reason it would make the mods look bad. i got banned once for repeating what one person said about their SO when they tried blaming their problems on something else.....yep got banned for the truth and their own words.


----------



## Wing Man

Coffee Amore said:


> It seems very petty and childish to make your ignore list public. It's not your conversation anyway. It's a public message board on which those people can post their responses on a given topic. You can't prevent them from posting on a thread that you opened.
> 
> You seem very familiar, btw.


Not childish at all; and I was talking about a case where it's _your_ thread and someone that you are ignoring just keeps going on and on and on hoping you respond, and maybe if they know that it's falling on deaf ears(or eyes)they won't bother continuing on is all I'm saying.


----------



## larry.gray

larry.gray said:


> I want to be able to "like" bans when appropriate :rofl:


Whooohoo, just got to like a ban 

The average font size of the forum will be down for the next two weeks.


----------



## Philat

:rofl:Good one, Larry


----------



## WyshIknew

:rofl:Nice one Philat!


----------



## Philat

Mrs. John Adams said:


> YAY!!!!!


Vindication.


----------



## Chuck71

constipation

oops.... wrong thread


----------



## SurpriseMyself

I find it just as interesting that someone can go from being banned about once a month to a forum supporter. It seems you can avoid being banned if you do that. What a concept!


----------



## larry.gray

ebp123 said:


> I find it just as interesting that someone can go from being banned about once a month to a forum supporter. It seems you can avoid being banned if you do that. What a concept!


Nope. Misbehave and you'll still get kicked out.


----------



## committed4ever

Why did Lyris get banned again? Is it permanent? I know she had been banned about two weeks earlier?


----------



## Mrs. John Adams

ebp123 said:


> I find it just as interesting that someone can go from being banned about once a month to a forum supporter. It seems you can avoid being banned if you do that. What a concept!


Carrie was a forum supporter and got permanently banned.

And Kendall is banned..of course most of us thought they were one and the same....and wilson24 her hubby is banned.

So being a forum supporter does not prevent banning


----------



## Anon Pink

committed4ever said:


> Why did Lyris get banned again? Is it permanent? I know she had been banned about two weeks earlier?


Lyris and I got banned at the same time; she got a month. I think she should be back this Sunday, if I remember my dates and I usually don't....

Come back Lyris!


----------



## Anon Pink

I'm not sure WHY this place still has forum supporters. It is now owned by someone else and they are making money from those stupid ads we are now subjected to!

My suggestion, stop supporting the forum until they stop subjecting us to banner ads!


----------



## Chuck71

the ads have gotten numerous.... reminds me of AOL in 1998


----------



## Mrs. John Adams

I think since I paid..I have fewer ads...or maybe I have lost my mind


----------



## Ikaika

I think some want to ban me over posting local weather reports in the weather thread. :rofl:


----------



## happy as a clam

Mrs. John Adams said:


> And Kendall is banned..of course most of us thought they were one and the same....and wilson24 her hubby is banned.


How, when and why did Kendall/Wilson get banned?! I also believed they were the same duo as Carrie and Walter, but I missed their whole "banning ceremony!" When did it happen? Last time I checked, Kendall was the golden girl for helping save countless people from having affairs 

Please fill me in... what did I miss?!


----------



## Mrs. John Adams

Yesterday. And they were all one and the same...I am suspect of yet another alter ego....

Remember when Carrie had a meltdown and sent out very nasty pm's?

Kendall did the same thing.


----------



## pidge70

Mrs. John Adams said:


> Yesterday. And they were all one and the same...I am suspect of yet another alter ego....
> 
> Remember when Carrie had a meltdown and sent out very nasty pm's?
> 
> Kendall did the same thing.


Oh I knew they were the same person/people.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chuck71

I have multiple personalities so yes, I am different people


----------



## Anon Pink

drerio said:


> I think some want to ban me over posting local weather reports in the weather thread. :rofl:


Particularly when it's snowing in the end of march over here in the midatlantic!

I threatened to unfriend a friend because she and her hubby travel all winter...to tropical locations! It's killing me! 

Do you have a spare room?


----------



## Ikaika

Anon Pink said:


> Particularly when it's snowing in the end of march over here in the midatlantic!
> 
> I threatened to unfriend a friend because she and her hubby travel all winter...to tropical locations! It's killing me!
> 
> *Do you have a spare room?*


You would have to share it with my basses, amp and recording equipment


----------



## FrenchFry

I've slept in worse places. Here I come!


----------



## Chuck71

drerio said:


> You would have to share it with my basses, amp and recording equipment


tell Glenn Medeiros I said 'hello'


----------



## larry.gray

committed4ever said:


> Why did Lyris get banned again? Is it permanent? I know she had been banned about two weeks earlier?


Did she come back and get banned again? I was looking forward to her being back. If that's the case, this is ban #3 at least. 


I guess the moderators have always zapped her offending posts because I never saw anything from her that was problematic.


----------



## Ikaika

larry.gray said:


> Did she come back and get banned again? I was looking forward to her being back. If that's the case, this is ban #3 at least.
> 
> 
> I guess the moderators have always zapped her offending posts because I never saw anything from her that was problematic.


I have it on a good source that her ban was not permanent. It was one month. Whether she comes back it remains to be seen. I personally hope she does return.


----------



## larry.gray

drerio said:


> I personally hope she does return.


:iagree:


----------



## Lyris

Well hello there. Yes I am back thanks to all who cared.

I might not discuss ban details. I'm a bit twitchy now, a month is a long time! Feel free to PM though.


----------



## Anon Pink

Sandfly! You got banned. I hope you come back because except when you argued with people I like, sust as FW, I enjoyed your posts. I especially enjoyed your posts when you took up positions I agreed with and argued them much more eloquently than I could. 


Stop calling people a butthole. You may say that someone was acting no more worthy than the tissue used to clean a behind, but to actually call them the orifice to be cleaned... Just not done.


----------



## LongWalk

Yes, Sandfly is a very entertaining guy.

It was painful to see him and Conrad reduced to incivility.

Alas, Conrad is gone.


----------



## ExiledBayStater

Anon Pink said:


> Sandfly! You got banned. I hope you come back because except when you argued with people I like, sust as FW, I enjoyed your posts. I especially enjoyed your posts when you took up positions I agreed with and argued them much more eloquently than I could.
> 
> 
> Stop calling people a butthole. You may say that someone was acting no more worthy than the tissue used to clean a behind, but to actually call them the orifice to be cleaned... Just not done.


Now that I think about it, b h actually sounds worse than a h. More descriptive and less common curse.


----------



## VeryHurt

This seems like a silly question, but what are some of the reasons why someone would be banned?
Thank you
VH


----------



## ExiledBayStater

VeryHurt said:


> This seems like a silly question, but what are some of the reasons why someone would be banned?
> Thank you
> VH


Harassing or threatening other posters, posting a lot of short posts without much content, especially if multiple threads are created. Comparing a poster to any part of human anatomy is also a no-no.


----------



## Chuck71

ExiledBayStater said:


> Comparing a poster to any part of human anatomy is also a no-no.


even toe jam????


----------



## ExiledBayStater

Chuck71 said:


> even toe jam????


Especially toe jam.


----------



## Anon Pink

ExiledBayStater said:


> Harassing or threatening other posters, posting a lot of short posts without much content, especially if multiple threads are created. Comparing a poster to any part of human anatomy is also a no-no.


Except boobs. Boobs have a universal appeal for a variety of reasons so it's okay to compare another member to a boob.


----------



## Chuck71

can we say, they were caught in a "booby trap"


----------



## Anon Pink

Only if they suffocated.


----------



## PBear

Anon Pink said:


> Only if they suffocated.


If I ever need to be executed, I know how I'm going to ask to be taken out...

C


----------



## Anon Pink

Seems a contradiction PBear. Boobies are meant to bring comfort, nourishment and love...so you want to be killed by kindness? Makes sense!


----------



## Chuck71

being from the Smokies in east TN, you hear all the Dolly Parton jokes. How did her husband get killed? Caught in booby trap.
Well....it was funny in jr. high!


----------



## Unique Username

Party Boobs spelled backwards is Booby Traps


----------



## Chuck71

Unique Username said:


> Party Boobs spelled backwards is Booby Traps


you have ADHD too?


----------



## Unique Username

Chuck71 said:


> you have ADHD too?


No, just can't spell backwards and I remembered the meme wrong


----------



## Chuck71

Unique Username said:


> No, just can't spell backwards and I remembered the meme wrong


pop always said I was 

sdrawkcabssa syawla


----------



## LongWalk

Another banned poster. His last identifiable post was ironic.



> *magnoliagal*
> Banned
> 
> Join Date: Mar 2011
> Posts: 1,573
> Re: Feminism has officially jumped the shark
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by jld
> Excessive male pride is a stumbling block to the betterment of the world.
> 
> *magnoliagal*
> If only we could *get rid of them*.


----------



## hambone

LongWalk said:


> Another banned poster. His last identifiable post was ironic.


Why was that ban worthy?


----------



## Amplexor

hambone said:


> Why was that ban worthy?


Multiple Accounts, Multiple Bannings


----------



## LongWalk

Who was Magnoliagal?


----------



## pidge70

Ah Hell


----------



## ExiledBayStater

LongWalk said:


> Who was Magnoliagal?


I'm looking at Mg's last ten or so posts, thinking oh no, that can't be right, that person would never create an alt.


----------



## Chuck71

since mods have alternate SNs here, can others?


----------



## ExiledBayStater

Chuck71 said:


> since mods have alternate SNs here, can others?


Mods have alternate SNs? News to me. I guess that way they can give an opinion without the baggage of a moderator name. Others are definitely not allowed to. The trolls that do create alternate SNs end up looking even more ridiculous.


----------



## SoVeryLost

I know who magnoliagal is. And I wish that poster's original account could have the ban lifted. But, rules are rules I suppose.


----------



## kilgore

i was admonished once for having an inappropriate avatar. i guess that was a warning.


----------



## SoVeryLost

kilgore said:


> i was admonished once for having an inappropriate avatar. i guess that was a warning.


Guess there's a limit on the number of leg hairs that can be shown. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kilgore

SoVeryLost said:


> Guess there's a limit on the number of leg hairs that can be shown.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


it wasn't that one. it was of my hairy arse


----------



## Chuck71

kilgore said:


> it wasn't that one. it was of my hairy arse


thank God I missed that one :rofl:


----------



## ScarletBegonias

so many freaking people banned! wow! FaithfulWife,Richie,Headspin,ClipClop2,etc...


----------



## Jellybeans

FW is banned?! Or did you mean previously, Scarlet?


----------



## ScarletBegonias

She's currently banned as of yesterday.


----------



## Jellybeans

Damn. What happened?


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I don't know


----------



## Cosmos

But one can guess, JB... One can guess...


----------



## Jellybeans

Oh I discovered. Lol.


----------



## Anon Pink

So, it's okay to hold and post about dismissive and insulting POV as long as you add the phrases:

With all due respect...
This is how I feel...
I'm allowed to have my feelings...

But it is bannable to call a person out for having insulting or dismissive POV or insist they support their insulting POV.

Got it!

This is just how I feel and I do mean this with all due respect.


----------



## Jellybeans

Anon Pink said:


> This is just how I feel *and I do mean this with all due respect*.


:rofl:

This new school is so soft. So easily offended. So PC.


----------



## Chuck71

JB...... did people get banned like this in 2011 or 2012?


----------



## Jellybeans

People have always gotten banned but there is a new trend.

We see it though (the oldies). It's pretty transparent.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Anon Pink said:


> This is just how I feel and I do mean this with all due respect.


----------



## LongWalk

Sandfly got permanently banned.

FW and ClipClop... hope it's not permanent.


----------



## Chuck71

is there a purge taking place?


----------



## ReformedHubby

Chuck71 said:


> is there a purge taking place?


It kind of does seem like it. I knew that misogyny thread was going to get a lot of people banned. My theory on the rash of bannings is that the mods want to get more posters back to talking about relationships instead of debating gender issues so much. Just my thoughts...


----------



## Chuck71

ReformedHubby said:


> It kind of does seem like it. I knew that misogyny thread was going to get a lot of people banned. My theory on the rash of bannings is that the mods want to get more posters back to talking about relationships instead of debating gender issues so much. Just my thoughts...


I can see your point. Funny a thread I had earlier this year

someone brought the term misogyny to it. It wasn't a guy


----------



## Cosmos

ReformedHubby said:


> It kind of does seem like it. I knew that misogyny thread was going to get a lot of people banned. My theory on the rash of bannings is that the mods want to get more posters back to talking about relationships instead of debating gender issues so much. Just my thoughts...


Which one could certainly understand. Except this topic was in the Ladies Lounge...


----------



## Amplexor

ReformedHubby said:


> My theory on the rash of bannings is that the mods want to get more posters back to talking about relationships instead of debating gender issues so much. Just my thoughts...



:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Sorry RH, we are just not that cohesive as a group. But thanks for the vote of confidence. It's just been a lot of escalating bad behavior. There are 7 in the ban box as of now. They'll begin to pop back in in the coming days.


----------



## Ikaika

Amplexor said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Sorry RH, we are just not that cohesive as a group. But thanks for the vote of confidence. It's just been a lot of escalating bad behavior. There are 7 in the ban box as of now. They'll begin to pop back in in the coming days.


So a little bit of this is Ok as long as we don't trip or go for the head 

Hockey Hits and Slams, and some Dusty Dangles - YouTube


----------



## ReformedHubby

Amplexor said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Sorry RH, we are just not that cohesive as a group. But thanks for the vote of confidence. It's just been a lot of escalating bad behavior. There are 7 in the ban box as of now. They'll begin to pop back in in the coming days.


Darn, you ruined my whole theory. I envisioned a mod council where the posts of an individual poster is reviewed before a ban is issued.


----------



## Amplexor

ReformedHubby said:


> Darn, you ruined my whole theory. I envisioned a mod council where the posts of an individual poster is reviewed before a ban is issued.


Here's a photo from the last "council meeting"


----------



## ReformedHubby

Cosmos said:


> Which one could certainly understand. Except this topic was in the Ladies Lounge...


You're right. It was in the ladies lounge, but people ignore this on all boards for some reason. Even when the OP specifically says they only want to hear from one gender.

Most of the posts that get people banned (at least in my opinion) happen in either the men's, ladies, or CWI forum. The funny thing is the people that get banned in previous similar threads, are the first ones to start mixing it up when a new one pops up. Often right after their ban was lifted.


----------



## ExiledBayStater

ReformedHubby said:


> Darn, you ruined my whole theory. I envisioned a mod council where the posts of an individual poster is reviewed before a ban is issued.



Sitting on pedestals in robes, Green Lantern style.


----------



## Chuck71

ExiledBayStater said:


> Sitting on pedestals in robes, Green Lantern style.


togas, campfire, marsh mellows, Jack Daniels, deck of cards


----------



## StillSearching

I was banned a year ago. I decided to come back to TAM because I pointed a friend here who learned a lot about his cheating wife. I thought" you know it's a pretty good place to get real advice"


----------



## Lyris

It is ridiculous that FW was banned. I read every post in that thread and nothing she said was banworthy in any way. Baiting and inciting? Nonsense. All I can think of is that men are intimidated by her and go crying to mods. There is literally no other explanation that makes sense

No wonder people are leaving this place in droves.


----------



## Cosmos

Lyris said:


> It is ridiculous that FW was banned. I read every post in that thread and nothing she said was banworthy in any way. Baiting and inciting? Nonsense. All I can think of is that men are intimidated by her and go crying to mods. There is literally no other explanation that makes sense
> 
> No wonder people are leaving this place in droves.


Oh, there was baiting going on in that thread, Lyris, but FW wasn't the culprit... One only has to read the last two pages there to see what was _really_ going on...


----------



## SolidSnake

Anon Pink said:


> So, it's okay to hold and post about dismissive and insulting POV as long as you add the phrases:
> 
> With all due respect...
> This is how I feel...
> I'm allowed to have my feelings...
> 
> But it is bannable to call a person out for having insulting or dismissive POV or insist they support their insulting POV.
> 
> Got it!
> 
> This is just how I feel and I do mean this with all due respect.


I don't think you should be dismissive and insulting, _and_ I think you should also use those phrases that help to build good will and neutralize hostilities. 

A lot of people on TAM are ruder than I am comfortable with.


----------



## Anon Pink

Okay then solid snake try this on..

<<<I feel it's in every woman's best interest to avoid being seen as smart. With all due respect men need us women to be dumber than they are. And since our men work so hard they need to come home to a wife who worships them but never challenges them. As women, we should all strive to exalt our men so they can continue to be honorable. I know it's not a popular opinion. I really get upset when women say things that challenge men to think too much. It's just my opinion and I'm allowed to have one.>>>

You see? I used all the nice phrases. Does that make my statement any more palatable? Am I now free from challenge because I added in the part that it was my opinion?

And when you see this drivel posted many times, particularly in threads that discuss misogyny...

ETA: temper flare when hot topics are discussed. Yes a measure of civility is necessary, but when the above scat is posted over and over in hot topic threads, and then the poster claims she's being attacked because people are mean to her.... Yet can't defend her opinion or answer challenges put to her... Perhaps she ought to get out of the deep in and go back to the kiddie pool until she learns to swim?


----------



## LongWalk

AnonPink,

What you call a scat post is somebody's opinion. I can even guess that I know to whom you refer, Over20. She is polite and follows the rules. I don't think it is right to put her down the way some posters do.

Faithful Wife is a TAM stalwart. It is sad to see her banned. Hope it is not permanent.

I liked Conrad. He did great stuff on TAM. However, I think he underestimated the way others perceived him. To have strong personality and to weigh in hard on people can be perceived as to over the top.

If someone has a position that irritates, the best approach can be to reply with light irony and leave the reader to determine what their position is.

One moderator mentioned that the misogyny threads were so-called ban magnets.


----------



## Cosmos

Longwalk, you surely realize that a post like the one quoted above is not going to go down well with women in a forum such as this, where many have been hurt, cheated on and abused. IMO, it's rather like going into a racial relations forum and extolling the virtues of apartheid or slavery.


----------



## hambone

Cosmos said:


> Longwalk, you surely realize that a post like the one quoted above is not going to go down well with women in a forum such as this, where many have been hurt, cheated on and abused. IMO, it's rather like going into a racial relations forum and extolling the virtues of apartheid or slavery.


Longwalk is right.

You like no man has ever been hurt, cheated on, and abused.


----------



## Anon Pink

LongWalk said:


> AnonPink,
> 
> What you call a scat post is somebody's opinion. I can even guess that I know to whom you refer, Over20. She is polite and follows the rules. I don't think it is right to put her down the way some posters do.
> 
> Faithful Wife is a TAM stalwart. It is sad to see her banned. Hope it is not permanent.
> 
> I liked Conrad. He did great stuff on TAM. However, I think he underestimated the way others perceived him. To have strong personality and to weigh in hard on people can be perceived as to over the top.
> 
> If someone has a position that irritates, the best approach can be to reply with light irony and leave the reader to determine what their position is.
> 
> One moderator mentioned that the misogyny threads were so-called ban magnets.




I think you missed the point of my post. Civility doesn't make a posted offensive opinion neutral.

Yes, they are ban magnets. But if you read that thread, particularly the last few pages, you will see strong opinions being hashed out and points being made. But you won't see insulting, harassing, or baiting done by the member who got banned!


----------



## Anon Pink

hambone said:


> Longwalk is right.
> 
> You like no man has ever been hurt, cheated on, and abused.


I suggest you read http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/198970-long-term-success-marriage.html in which a female member, who clearly has been hurt by a man and is bitter and angry, is being "handled" by the women participating in that thread.

That thread is a glaring example of women calling out other women for broad stroke opinions. Something I rarely see men do to other men, with a few exceptions namely ReformedHubby, Sidney and Anchorwatch.


----------



## happy as a clam

LongWalk said:


> Sandfly got permanently banned.


Dang! Oh well, I still have a quote from Sandfly in my signature line, so I guess he lives on at TAM in some small way.

With all due respect, I hope I don't get banned for my signature line, and I honestly feel that way (to borrow from Anon )

:rofl:


----------



## happy as a clam

I picture the "Mod Council" meetings to go something like this...

Sky High - Clip - Hero Or Sidekick - Video Dailymotion


----------



## Jellybeans

Anon Pink said:


> Okay then solid snake try this on..
> 
> <<<*I feel it's in every woman's best interest to avoid being seen as smart*. With all due respect* men need us women to be dumber than they are*. And since our men work so hard they need to come home to a wife who worships them but never challenges them. As women, we should all strive to exalt our men so they can continue to be honorable. I know it's not a popular opinion. *I really get upset when women say things that challenge men to think too much*. It's just my opinion and I'm allowed to have one.>>>




Feels like I just read something from the 1800s.

Now I want to call my mother and thank her that she did not instill this type of mentality in my head.


----------



## pidge70

Jellybeans said:


> I feel like I just read something from the 1800s.


Ikr? Dafuq?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LongWalk

Anon Pink,

The moderators are not perfect. They do not get paid so we have accept that they can never apply the rules without some controversy. Two posters can commit an infraction that is more less identical and yet one earns a ban and another does not. Why?

Conrad and FW are strong personalities with rhetorical skills. They are forum vets, so they know well when they are being tough on someone who is less able to give back. Sometimes those who feel that they have been bettered unfairly complain to the moderators who feel for them. 

On the other side there are conflicts over gender, sexuality and morality that people feel so strongly about that they must strike a hard blow. Empathizing for people who are unalike oneself is not always easy.

A cheater who comes on to TAM and admits liking sex with their AP is likely to be treated roughly. If the poster is a woman, then she will also be attacked for her sexuality. The moderators have in the past not banned but simply deleted many posts. Tears' thread is a good example. What tough lady to stick it out. But she did it because she realized she could learn about her BH's reaction to her infidelity.

I do not believe the moderators want to purge TAM. If they had a new policy, they would announce it.


----------



## Jellybeans

pidge70 said:


> Ikr? Dafuq?


Funnily enough, I know exactly what your words meant. 

Texting vocabulary is taking over the world. Lol. My nieces & nephews also keep me in the loop about the latest text acronyms. :rofl:


----------



## ScarletBegonias

My fav is "Dafuq" ROFL I can't help but chuckle every time I see it


----------



## Cosmos

hambone said:


> Longwalk is right.
> 
> You like no man has ever been hurt, cheated on, and abused.


You missed the point of my post.


----------



## Jellybeans

O RLY? R U SRS?


----------



## Omego

People get heated when they disagree and forget that on internet, you should try to talk as you would IRL. Note that I said "try" because it's obviously not always easy especially when one is deeply invested in a subject...


----------



## happy as a clam

Forget the text acronyms...

How about we all eak-spay ig-Pay atin-Lay?!?! Surely that's not a bannable offense... 

:rofl:


----------



## Jellybeans

Omego said:


> People get heated when they disagree and forget that on internet, you should try to talk as you would IRL.


So I should probably stop going around speaking in text speak, yeah?

Oh. Em. Gee.

Kidding.


----------



## happy as a clam

Omego said:


> ...you should try to talk as you would *IRL*...


Isn't this statement an oxymoron?!

:rofl:

(Sorry Omego, couldn't resist )


----------



## Cosmos

Omego said:


> People get heated when they disagree and forget that on internet, you should try to talk as you would IRL. Note that I said "try" because it's obviously not always easy especially when one is deeply invested in a subject...


:iagree:

Also, we have to remember that we don't really know who or what we're reacting to. The anonymity of the internet allows people to create fake personas for themselves and live out their fantasies by posting all manner of things they would never have the courage of saying IRL. It's best to simply not engage with such individuals.


----------



## Chuck71

By reading these posts today, I am so glad I have parked my 

happy a$$ in the GTDoS and LaD threads. Without even reading 

what these posts are about, reminds me of debates at the lake...

it is possible for both parties to be right 

and both parties to be wrong at the same time


----------



## Omego

Jellybeans said:


> So I should probably stop going around speaking in text speak, yeah?
> 
> Oh. Em. Gee.
> 
> Kidding.


Yes! Because I'm old and behind the times and it takes me too long to figure out what you are writing!


----------



## Amplexor

Me too!!!


----------



## happy as a clam

Inside scoop... recent meeting of the TAM Mods Council where 7 members were "thrown in the ban-box"... (this one is for ReformedHubby)


----------



## Amplexor

happy as a clam said:


> Inside scoop... recent meeting of the TAM Mods Council where 7 members were "thrown in the ban-box"... (this one is for ReformedHubby)


More like.....


----------



## ReformedHubby

happy as a clam said:


> I picture the "Mod Council" meetings to go something like this...
> 
> Sky High - Clip - Hero Or Sidekick - Video Dailymotion


Sky High is one of my favorite movies. Really underrated.


----------



## ReformedHubby

LongWalk said:


> The moderators are not perfect. They do not get paid so we have accept that they can never apply the rules without some controversy.


Seriously I'm not even trying to be funny here. They do this for free??? God bless em. I have a whole new level of respect for all of them now (not that I didn't before).


----------



## ReformedHubby

happy as a clam said:


> Inside scoop... recent meeting of the TAM Mods Council where 7 members were "thrown in the ban-box"... (this one is for ReformedHubby)


That's exactly what I pictured in my head! I wonder which one is Deejo?

One other thing, please don't tell me that there aren't going to be TAM awards at the end of the year. That was the rumor I heard. Heard there will be categories like funniest poster, and most likes received. Even an unnamed C-list celebrity as host.


----------



## SolidSnake

Anon Pink said:


> Okay then solid snake try this on..
> 
> <<<I feel it's in every woman's best interest to avoid being seen as smart. With all due respect men need us women to be dumber than they are. And since our men work so hard they need to come home to a wife who worships them but never challenges them. As women, we should all strive to exalt our men so they can continue to be honorable. I know it's not a popular opinion. I really get upset when women say things that challenge men to think too much. It's just my opinion and I'm allowed to have one.>>>
> 
> You see? I used all the nice phrases. Does that make my statement any more palatable? Am I now free from challenge because I added in the part that it was my opinion?
> 
> And when you see this drivel posted many times, particularly in threads that discuss misogyny...
> 
> ETA: temper flare when hot topics are discussed. Yes a measure of civility is necessary, but when the above scat is posted over and over in hot topic threads, and then the poster claims she's being attacked because people are mean to her.... Yet can't defend her opinion or answer challenges put to her... Perhaps she ought to get out of the deep in and go back to the kiddie pool until she learns to swim?


This is how I would respond: 

"Your opinion may be valid in some marriages depending on the preference of the marriage partners involved, their education levels, and how heavily they value traditional gender roles. I could see that it would be a problem for some men if the female partner is more intelligent, but that is not statistically or practically true of all men or all marriages. 

For example, my husband is a successful engineer and former valedictorian, so he is not threatened by my intelligence. In fact, my husband married me in part because of my intellect and conversational skill. This reflects his desire to be able to converse daily at a high level about politics, religion, and other topics. Conversation is an emotional need we share." 

You see...there is no need to get all spun up or offended about it! They are just words...they don't touch me. 

I'm comfortable with myself and those words don't speak to the truth in my life. 

_And even if they did offend me, _there is still no reason to get rude about it.


----------



## SolidSnake

Anon Pink said:


> I think you missed the point of my post. Civility doesn't make a posted* offensive opinion neutral.*
> 
> Yes, they are ban magnets. But if you read that thread, particularly the last few pages, you will see strong opinions being hashed out and points being made. But you won't see insulting, harassing, or baiting done by the member who got banned!


The bold part. I guess I'm just confused by that. 

Note that I'm not picking on you Anon, I'm using that quote as a conversation piece to talk to everyone on here who may share this view....

TAM is _an opinion forum. _ 

If you want to hear no evil and see no evil, or never have you beliefs challenged,_ then maybe TAM isn't the best place for you. _

No one has the right to _demand_ that they never hear or see anything that offends them. It is a direct and inevitable result of free speech.

You can choose not to take offense to things as much as possible, however, and counter opinions you find offensive with logic and facts.


----------



## soccermom2three

Solid Snake you have been so right with your posts on this thread. I'm not sure why anyone would get offended by a post made by someone they will never meet IRL.

It's really sad to see here when someone posts their opinion the responses they get are ridicule or bullying.


----------



## SolidSnake

soccermom2three said:


> Solid Snake you have been so right with your posts on this thread. I'm not sure why anyone would get offended by a post made by someone they will never meet IRL.
> 
> It's really sad to see here when someone posts their opinion the responses they get are ridicule or bullying unfortunately.


Thank you. 

Yes, something like the above post about how women should be stupid isn't about me personally, its just someone's opinion. They are not the arbiter of truth! 

The other thing is that if you respond neutrally or even politely, you build rapport and potentially influence _other posters,_ even if you can't change the mind of the person who you disagree with. They may be a lost cause, _but others aren't. _

The closest I have gotten to be being offended on here is when someone makes erroneous and irrelevant assumptions about my personal life or character and then uses them as ammo for debate, which I think is hitting below the belt. But those misunderstandings are usually resolved.


----------



## Anon Pink

Some opinions are offensive. Some jokes are offensive. 

When someone spout misogynistic drivel they must be able to back that up. I believe this was the MO of a perma banned member. Post something offensive, then refuse to converse about it. This is infuriating.


----------



## kilgore

Jellybeans said:


> Oh I discovered. Lol.


why? she did not do anything wrong.


----------



## Deejo

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



ReformedHubby said:


> That's exactly what I pictured in my head! I wonder which one is Deejo?


The dude asleep.


----------



## ExiledBayStater

kilgore said:


> why? she did not do anything wrong.


 Someone who writes


> "Have a nice freaking day"


 and 



> Lol!
> 
> Yep, it is felt by you, even though it isn't here.


is not following rule number one, "Treat others on the forum with dignity and respect."

Sandfly also got banned on the same thread, and I didn't see any salient violations of his. Conrad got permabanned a month ago. I miss them both even if though they were not on speaking terms with each other. At the same time, I respect that the moderators have the right and the obligation to moderate the forum.


----------



## kilgore

ExiledBayStater said:


> Someone who writes and
> 
> 
> 
> is not following rule number one, "Treat others on the forum with dignity and respect."
> 
> Sandfly also got banned on the same thread, and I didn't see any salient violations of his. Conrad got permabanned a month ago. I miss them both even if though they were not on speaking terms with each other. At the same time, I respect that the moderators have the right and the obligation to moderate the forum.


i was following that thread and did not see anything she did as a big deal. she was having an argument and was getting frustrated being misconstrued. very lame that she got banned. i protest.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

To be fair, Entropy posted "have a nice freaking day" to her first. She was using the response he gave her. Yet he's not banned.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl

Can we PLEASE have a thread so that we can talk about who should be banned???????

PLEASE, pretty please ...... :banhim: :bounce:


----------



## kilgore

who?


----------



## EleGirl

kilgore said:


> who?


Oh you know I'd get banned if I said.. darn it.


----------



## kilgore

why would that get you banned?


----------



## EleGirl

kilgore said:


> why would that get you banned?


Because it would be taken as me bad mouthing someone ..


----------



## soccermom2three

I don't know, I guess when I read an offensive post, I think "Wow, that person is kind of a jerk", then go on with my day. I don't feel the need to get riled up.

Now when someone posts an outrageously offensive post, I figure it's just bait. For example, the prostitution thread that was in the LL but now is in General. That OP laid down a turd and never came back.


----------



## kilgore

i agree. everyone on herehas probably said somehting ban worthy at some pt


----------



## over20

soccermom2three said:


> I don't know, I guess when I read an offensive post, I think "Wow, that person is kind of a jerk", then go on with my day. I don't feel the need to get riled up.
> 
> Now when someone posts an outrageously offensive post, I figure it's just bait. For example, the prostitution thread that was in the LL but now is in General. That OP laid down a turd and never came back.


Great post...:iagree:


----------



## over20

EleGirl said:


> Can we PLEASE have a thread so that we can talk about who should be banned???????
> 
> PLEASE, pretty please ...... :banhim: :bounce:


I agree


----------



## EleGirl

over20 said:


> I agree





:bounce: I like this little green jumpy guy


----------



## kilgore

i should ban myself


----------



## EleGirl

kilgore said:


> i should ban myself


Maybe this site should add a self ban button... we need to suggest that to the moderators.


----------



## kilgore

i like that - the honor system


----------



## Thunder7

kilgore said:


> i should ban myself


Not in public. Didn't your mother tell you about such behavior?


----------



## over20

ScarletBegonias said:


> To be fair, Entropy posted "have a nice freaking day" to her first. She was using the response he gave her. Yet he's not banned.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



This makes me laugh...:rofl: Entropy is not easily swayed.


----------



## Ikaika

EleGirl said:


> Maybe this site should add a self ban button... we need to suggest that to the moderators.



I would probably do it tomorrow.


----------



## Lyris

Entropy was absolutely baiting in that thread. Ent, if you're reading this, I love you, but that was a d*ck move. FW totally nailed what you were doing and it was unpleasant and unworthy of you.


----------



## Cosmos

EleGirl said:


> Maybe this site should add a self ban button... we need to suggest that to the moderators.


The Ignore button is the next best thing to this. 

The trouble is, though, it also needs to hide any quotes made by the ignoree, too.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

over20 said:


> This makes me laugh...:rofl: Entropy is not easily swayed.


I don't understand what you mean
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ReformedHubby

Cosmos said:


> The Ignore button is the next best thing to this.
> 
> The trouble is, though, it also needs to hide any quotes made by the ignoree, too.


Agreed, I tried the ignore button and was disappointed. You can also still see that the person posted in the thread. So you're always tempted to peek at whatever nonsense they just posted.


----------



## Cosmos

ReformedHubby said:


> Agreed, I tried the ignore button and was disappointed. You can also still see that the person posted in the thread. So you're always tempted to peek at whatever nonsense they just posted.


Ahhh, but one has to be disciplined, RH! Once I close the window on a pesky gnat, I don't let it back in to annoy me!


----------



## happy as a clam

Mods, if it's not too much to ask... can we get something like THIS over in the side bar?

:rofl:


----------



## happy as a clam

Or likewise, we can all add THIS to our keyboards and save the Mods the trouble!!


----------



## happy as a clam

Finally, I think it would be really cool if we could have a "Guest Moderator" feature added to the site. Select members get to act as mods for a limited period, say one month?

Boy, wouldn't THAT be fun?!


----------



## pidge70

I miss Trenton. She would be so good to have around right now. Especially dealing with posters of a certain "ilk".


----------



## SolidSnake

ExiledBayStater said:


> Someone who writes and
> 
> 
> 
> is not following rule number one, "Treat others on the forum with dignity and respect."
> 
> Sandfly also got banned on the same thread, and I didn't see any salient violations of his. Conrad got permabanned a month ago. I miss them both even if though they were not on speaking terms with each other. At the same time, I respect that the moderators have the right and the obligation to moderate the forum.


Yeah I miss them both too. But I think its_ ridiculous_ that they weren't on speaking terms. Over a disagreement on the internet? Some people are serious drama queens.


----------



## happy as a clam

SolidSnake said:


> Yeah I miss them both too. But I think its_ ridiculous_ that they weren't on *speaking* terms. Over a disagreement on the internet? Some people are serious drama queens.


THIS made me laugh! You mean, on *typing* terms?!

It really IS ridiculous to get your underwear in a bunch over someone on an internet forum.


----------



## Amplexor

happy as a clam said:


> Mods, if it's not too much to ask... can we get something like THIS over in the side bar?
> 
> :rofl:


If we gave members a ban button the results would be.....


----------



## SolidSnake

happy as a clam said:


> THIS made me laugh! You mean, on *typing* terms?!
> 
> It really IS ridiculous to get your underwear in a bunch over someone on an internet forum.


I know! Sandfly lost his temper had a mantrum, and they hated each other for _months_ after that!


----------



## pidge70

happy as a clam said:


> THIS made me laugh! You mean, on *typing* terms?!
> 
> It really IS ridiculous to get your underwear in a bunch over someone on an internet forum.


I agree with you on this* BUT*, if I could meet a select few people from her IRL, I would knock the sh!t out of them. Sometimes my "white trash" roots are to my disadvantage, or advantage, however you wish to look at it.....:rofl:


----------



## pidge70

Amplexor said:


> If we gave members a ban button the results would be.....


I love War Games! Ah, Joshua.....:smthumbup:


----------



## happy as a clam

pidge70 said:


> I agree with you on this* BUT*, if I could meet a select few people from her IRL, *I would knock the sh!t out of them.* Sometimes my "white trash" roots are to my disadvantage, or advantage, however you wish to look at it.....:rofl:


Pidge, I'm always up for a good brawl!! Lol... I picture you as this TINY little thing who can kick-a$$. If you need a sidekick, let me know.

Just kidding (Attn Mods) of course


----------



## pidge70

happy as a clam said:


> Pidge, I'm always up for a good brawl!! Lol... I picture you as this* TINY little thing* who can kick-a$$. If you need a sidekick, let me know.
> 
> Just kidding (Attn Mods) of course


You think I'm tiny? I frigging love you! More like this..


----------



## vellocet

Lyris said:


> It is ridiculous that FW was banned. I read every post in that thread and nothing she said was banworthy in any way. Baiting and inciting? Nonsense. All I can think of is that men are intimidated by her and go crying to mods. There is literally no other explanation that makes sense
> 
> No wonder people are leaving this place in droves.


Well it wasn't me. I don't bother with reporting. Did I disagree with her, no, not in general. Did I get tired of what I said completely being ignored and the rest cherry picked. Yup.

But not bannable. At least what I saw was not. I just got tired of the crap and left the thread so that others can strut, cluck and lie about what I and others were saying. No reporting, just left.


----------



## happy as a clam

pidge70 said:


> You think I'm tiny? I frigging love you! More like this..


That's ME!! How did you find my pic?

:lol:


----------



## vellocet

Anon Pink said:


> Okay then solid snake try this on..
> 
> <<<I feel it's in every woman's best interest to avoid being seen as smart. With all due respect men need us women to be dumber than they are. And since our men work so hard they need to come home to a wife who worships them but never challenges them. As women, we should all strive to exalt our men so they can continue to be honorable. I know it's not a popular opinion. I really get upset when women say things that challenge men to think too much. It's just my opinion and I'm allowed to have one.>>>
> 
> You see? I used all the nice phrases. Does that make my statement any more palatable? Am I now free from challenge because I added in the part that it was my opinion??


Nope, if you truly think that of "us men", then you just go ahead and think that.


----------



## happy as a clam

vellocet said:


> Well it wasn't me. I don't bother with reporting.


I've never "reported" either. Didn't even know it was possible. Now that I know.... :banhim:

:lol:


----------



## vellocet

Amplexor said:


> If we gave members a ban button the results would be.....


"What is the primary objective?"

"You should know professor, you programmed me"

"WHAT is the objective??"

".........to win the game" <-- remember when the voice said that? That was kind of chilling.


----------



## vellocet

happy as a clam said:


> I've never "reported" either. Didn't even know it was possible. Now that I know.... :banhim:
> 
> :lol:


Well let me back up a bit, I have reported before, but it has to be a blatant personal attack. Although close, nothing in that thread came close to that....a couple might have been, but they were banned, and no, I'm not talking about FW.


----------



## Cosmos

pidge70 said:


> I miss Trenton. She would be so good to have around right now. Especially dealing with posters of a certain "ilk".


:iagree:


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I report spammers,name callers,and people I feel posted something solely to bait. What I feel is baiting might be viewed as something different by the mods so if they don't delete what I've reported,I trust they have their reasons. 

Not ashamed of using the report feature. It's there to keep the site from getting more aggressive than it already is. Plus,mods can't be every where in all threads. Say someone calls someone else a derogatory name...unless you report it,the mods might not even venture into that thread to see that it was posted. If you report it,they will check it out and make a determination. Reporting isn't used bc you're immature or whiny or want to take away a person's ability to speak their mind. It's not used bc you have a personal beef with some random stranger. 
Reporting is to help mods maintain site rules.


----------



## SolidSnake

vellocet said:


> Well let me back up a bit, I have reported before, but it has to be a blatant personal attack. Although close, nothing in that thread came close to that....a couple might have been, but they were banned, and no, I'm not talking about FW.


I know what you are talking about. 

And yeah, I avoided that misogyny thread like the plague. The title of it alone annoyed me.


----------



## ReformedHubby

That thread was a doozy. You could literally see who was going to end up getting banned. I don't think anyone that was banned in that thread has regrets though. I think they probably felt it was more important to say what they had to say regardless of the consequences.


----------



## Ikaika

May be a suggestion, when a member gets the final hammer, permanently banned the "banned" label should be a different color.


----------



## LongWalk

ScarletBegonias said:


> I report spammers,name callers,and people I feel posted something solely to bait. What I feel is baiting might be viewed as something different by the mods so if they don't delete what I've reported,I trust they have their reasons.
> 
> Not ashamed of using the report feature. It's there to keep the site from getting more aggressive than it already is. Plus,mods can't be every where in all threads. Say someone calls someone else a derogatory name...unless you report it,the mods might not even venture into that thread to see that it was posted. If you report it,they will check it out and make a determination. Reporting isn't used bc you're immature or whiny or want to take away a person's ability to speak their mind. It's not used bc you have a personal beef with some random stranger.
> Reporting is to help mods maintain site rules.


Someone called me a "misogynist wingnut" who wanted the OP "who already had issue to become a bitter prick". 

I thought that would earn a ban, but did not turn the offender in, preferring to stick to civil discourse. I think it worked. One thing that makes a difference is to stick up for people for who are being baited or bullied. It makes them feel better than having authority on their side. This place is like the school playground at times.

There are double standards at times. If the affair partner is gay or a member of a minority, maybe the prefix POS suddenly seems inappropriate because it might be seen as name calling instead of a code word for immoral.


----------



## SolidSnake

LongWalk said:


> Someone called me a "misogynist wingnut" who wanted the OP "who already had issue to become a bitter prick".
> 
> I thought that would earn a ban, but did not turn the offender in, preferring to stick to civil discourse. I think it worked. One thing that makes a difference is to stick up for people for who are being baited or bullied. It makes them feel better than having authority on their side. This place is like the school playground at times.
> 
> There are double standards at times. If the affair partner is gay or a member of a minority, maybe the prefix POS suddenly seems inappropriate because it might be seen as name calling instead of a code word for immoral.


Someone called you that Long? That's downright crazy. You are one of the most polite and reasonable posters on TAM. 

It is like a school playground. Some posters have not learned to govern their emotions or to control their words beyond the level of a 12 year old. They just lash out.


----------



## Ikaika

SolidSnake said:


> Someone called you that Long? That's downright crazy. You are one of the most polite and reasonable posters on TAM.
> 
> It is like a school playground. Some posters have not learned to govern their emotions or to control their words beyond the level of a 12 year old. They just lash out.



I've been called lots of things and called out as "wrong" on a certain forum on TAM, the best response is  rather than worry about some diatribe of opinions. Perpetuation of playground activities normally does not work out well. As in professional sports, the one retaliating is more often than not the one penalized.


----------



## SolidSnake

drerio said:


> *I've been called lots of things and called out as "wrong" on a certain forum on TAM, the best response is  rather than worry about some diatribe of opinions. *Perpetuation of playground activities normally does not work out well. As in professional sports, the one retaliating is more often than not the one penalized.


I completely agree. You can choose to respond politely or not at all, as a reflection of _your _character, not because of what the other person did/said.


----------



## Entropy3000

LongWalk said:


> Someone called me a "misogynist wingnut" who wanted the OP "who already had issue to become a bitter prick".
> 
> I thought that would earn a ban, but did not turn the offender in, preferring to stick to civil discourse. I think it worked. One thing that makes a difference is to stick up for people for who are being baited or bullied. It makes them feel better than having authority on their side. This place is like the school playground at times.
> 
> There are double standards at times. If the affair partner is gay or a member of a minority, maybe the prefix POS suddenly seems inappropriate because it might be seen as name calling instead of a code word for immoral.


"misogynist wingnut"

Even I can appreciate such a nice combination here.

Is that a left or a right wing?


----------



## Entropy3000

Lyris said:


> Entropy was absolutely baiting in that thread. Ent, if you're reading this, *I love you*, but that was a d*ck move. FW totally nailed what you were doing and it was unpleasant and unworthy of you.


What a man sees.

----------

Lyris, bless your sweet little heart. You should have seen what I almost posted. Take note that I will not resort to using like characterizations to justify anything. I said what I meant to say there.

----------

Epilogue -- So as usual I just do not spend enough time on TAM and keep up with all the goings on. I posted the above not knowing anyone got banned. And no doubt here is not the place to discuss those specifiics or talk about that person. That would be entirely unfair and uncalled for. 

I have not reported many people in my time here on TAM. I did the other day however. If you disagree with someone, it is NOT ok to say something like "no wonder your wife cheated on you" or the like. Other than this, obvious spammers.


----------



## Unique Username

I think a bunch of people just need a hug


----------



## EleGirl

Entropy3000 said:


> "misogynist wingnut"
> 
> Even I can appreciate such a nice combination here.
> 
> Is that a left or a right wing?


That one might actually be a hall of famer..


----------



## over20

LongWalk said:


> Someone called me a "misogynist wingnut" who wanted the OP "who already had issue to become a bitter prick".
> 
> I thought that would earn a ban, but did not turn the offender in, preferring to stick to civil discourse. I think it worked. One thing that makes a difference is to stick up for people for who are being baited or bullied. It makes them feel better than having authority on their side. This place is like the school playground at times.
> 
> There are double standards at times. If the affair partner is gay or a member of a minority, maybe the prefix POS suddenly seems inappropriate because it might be seen as name calling instead of a code word for immoral.


I am sorry you endured this LongWalk.


----------



## LongWalk

When I was new to forum life I was more sensitive. The worst thing is to discover that you exposed yourself by messing up sentence structure and diction. I am fear that I am dyslexic and that everyone is going to find out. Difficult to conceal.

To stop being a misogynist wingnut all I have to do is vote for Hillary Clinton next time round. Bingo, redeemed.


----------



## Omego

Unique Username said:


> I think a bunch of people just need a hug


Awwwww. That's cute......


----------



## richie33

I was banned and I deserved it. I was out of line. But can't say I wasn't a bit baited.


----------



## LongWalk

Why was Ovid banned?


----------



## GettingIt_2

I never get called names. Makes me feel left out.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I might get called names..just not where I can read it


----------



## GettingIt_2

ScarletBegonias said:


> I might get called names..just not where I can read it


Huh. Well, that gives me something to hope for, I guess.


----------



## ReformedHubby

GettingIt said:


> I never get called names. Makes me feel left out.


Is this a picture of how you feel?


----------



## GettingIt_2

I'm beginning to think that if I want to be called a name, I'm going to have to make the first move. 

It's so far out of my comfort zone, though. I'll continue to watch and learn. Maybe someday . . .


----------



## Ikaika

coffee4me said:


> I was called my very first name just this week!
> I'm pathetic



Join the club


----------



## kilgore

i don't think i've been called names. sigh


----------



## coffee4me

GettingIt just keep posting it will happen and you don't need to make the first move. I made a very polite post to get that name calling.


----------



## coffee4me

kilgore said:


> i don't think i've been called names. sigh


I've seen you called out hairy body parts. I think that counts


----------



## Ikaika

GettingIt said:


> I'm beginning to think that if I want to be called a name, I'm going to have to make the first move.
> 
> 
> 
> It's so far out of my comfort zone, though. I'll continue to watch and learn. Maybe someday . . .



Just make some comments that make sense, logic and use a few facts to back up your opinion.


----------



## pidge70

coffee4me said:


> I was called my very first name just this week!
> I'm pathetic


When? Who did it? Want me to open a can of this?


----------



## coffee4me

Pidge lol!


----------



## Anon Pink

GettingIt said:


> I'm beginning to think that if I want to be called a name, I'm going to have to make the first move.
> 
> It's so far out of my comfort zone, though. I'll continue to watch and learn. Maybe someday . . .


7 simple steps to piss someone off and get them to call you a name:​
1. State you opinion in black and white terms. Those who agree are right and those who don't are ill informed idiots.

2. Leave no room for wishy washy back tracking.

3. Say something that will be sure to anger someone and make a lot of generalities based on your very narrow scope of vision.

4. Make your posts be based on some face book political meme you read.

5. Be sure to use veiled insults like, "anyone who can't/won't/does..... must have the maturity level of a 12 year old.

6. Disguise your opinion as a fact. Then say, it's just how I feel.

7. Most important of all, be sure to say, all women .... or all men....


----------



## ReformedHubby

Okay GettingIt. I shall grant your wish. I am getting ready to call you a name. I should warn you though my language is pretty harsh. Here goes....

Golly gee GettingIt!!! You are not a swell guy!!!!!

There I said it. Take that!!!


----------



## GettingIt_2

ReformedHubby said:


> Okay GettingIt. I shall grant your wish. I am getting ready to call you a name. I should warn you though my language is pretty harsh. Here goes....
> 
> Golly gee GettingIt!!! You are not a swell guy!!!!!
> 
> There I said it. Take that!!!


Thanks RH . . . but can I be a "not swell GIRL?" 

Or was that part of my insult?


----------



## ReformedHubby

GettingIt said:


> Thanks RH . . . but can I be a "not swell GIRL?"
> 
> Or was that part of my insult?


Dagnabbit. I guess I blew that. My bad. I'll try again.

You are not a swell gal!!!! I hate you Mary Margaret!!! All the boys want to go steady with you!!!

Is that better?


----------



## pidge70

ReformedHubby said:


> *Dagnabbit*. I guess I blew that. My bad. I'll try again.
> 
> You are not a swell gal!!!! I hate you Mary Margaret!!! All the boys want to go steady with you!!!
> 
> Is that better?


I am about to call you a name.....ready?


----------



## Unique Username

GettingIt said:


> I never get called names. Makes me feel left out.


Me neither!!

YOU - Getting It -

ARE A 

MASTICATING HOMOSAPIEN!!!!!



(and I mean that with all due respect)


----------



## pidge70

Unique Username said:


> Me neither!!
> 
> YOU - Getting It ARE A* MASTICATING* **** SAPIENS
> 
> 
> 
> (and I mean that with all due respect)


I *LOVE* that you know that word! Just to let you know though, Tuesdays are designated for big words.........:rofl:


----------



## ReformedHubby

pidge70 said:


> I am about to call you a name.....ready?


Bring it!!! Bring it!!! I'm ready I can take it.


----------



## GettingIt_2

Unique Username said:


> Me neither!!
> 
> YOU - Getting It -
> 
> ARE A
> 
> MASTICATING HOMOSAPIEN!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> (and I mean that with all due respect)


Did you mean menstruating? That's okay . . . big words are hard.


----------



## Unique Username

Nope, I got it perfectly correct 

look iit up if you don't know what it means 

BUT, you could be a masticating homosapien who just so happens to be menstruating at the moment.


----------



## Anon Pink

I masticate in the car where no one can see me!


----------



## pidge70

Anon Pink said:


> I masticate in the car where no one can see me!


I hope you have napkins in your car. That can get messy if you aren't careful....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Unique Username

I like to masticate in the dark!!

I sometimes use my hands to help...


----------



## pidge70

People that masticate with their mouths open, gross me out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink

ReformedHubby said:


> Dagnabbit. I guess I blew that. My bad. I'll try again.
> 
> You are not a swell gal!!!! I hate you Mary Margaret!!! All the boys want to go steady with you!!!
> 
> Is that better?


Okay GettingIt observe....

That's gotta the worst damn insult I've ever seen! You men just suck at insults! Dang, you wanna insult someone you hafta call in the big guns... The girls!


View attachment 25010


----------



## Unique Username

pidge70 said:


> People that masticate with their mouths open, gross me out.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree: :rofl:


----------



## Anon Pink

pidge70 said:


> people that masticate with their mouths open, gross me out.
> _posted via mobile device_



View attachment 25018


----------



## larry.gray

drerio said:


> May be a suggestion, when a member gets the final hammer, permanently banned the "banned" label should be a different color.


Or follow what most forums do:

If you're in a timeout, you're *SUSPENDED*

When you're gone for good, you're *BANNED*


----------



## larry.gray

pidge70 said:


> People that masticate with their mouths open, gross me out.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Don't visit China then. Where I went it wasn't taught as a social convention.


----------



## Thunder7

drerio said:


> Just make some comments that make sense, logic and use a few facts to back up your opinion.


Especially in the political forums.


----------



## Cosmos

larry.gray said:


> Or follow what most forums do:
> 
> If you're in a timeout, you're *SUSPENDED*
> 
> When you're gone for good, you're *BANNED*


I actually liked the term used for a suspension in one forum I belonged to: "Gagged."


----------



## ReformedHubby

Anon Pink said:


> Okay GettingIt observe....
> 
> That's gotta the worst damn insult I've ever seen! You men just suck at insults! Dang, you wanna insult someone you hafta call in the big guns... The girls!
> 
> 
> View attachment 25010


 Sniffle....Sniffle. I don't want to play anymore. I told my wife what you said. She said to tell you that I'm rubber and you're glue. Whatever you say bounces off me and sticks to you. Ooooooo.....take that.


----------



## GettingIt_2

Unique Username said:


> Nope, I got it perfectly correct
> 
> look iit up if you don't know what it means
> 
> BUT, you could be a masticating homosapien who just so happens to be menstruating at the moment.


Oh, I get it . . . you meant _lactating_. No. . . done with that now. 

Just jerkin' yer chain. I'm a masticating homosapien along with the rest of ya. 

Now, call me a bipedal anthropoid? Them's fighting words!


----------



## Chuck71

if one is termed a masturbator as an adult

were we called novicebator by our parents?


----------



## Entropy3000

Chuck71 said:


> if one is termed a masturbator as an adult
> 
> were we called novicebator by our parents?


wanker


----------



## Cosmos

Chuck71 said:


> if one is termed a masturbator as an adult
> 
> were we called novicebator by our parents?


Paedurbator?


----------



## LongWalk

Seems like Machiavelli might be gone for good.


----------



## NextTimeAround

LongWalk said:


> Seems like Machiavelli might be gone for good.


what makes you say that?


----------



## SolidSnake

LongWalk said:


> Seems like Machiavelli might be gone for good.


Amplexor said 30 days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LongWalk

Ah, ha. A longer than usual ban. Well, hope he'll be back


----------



## hambone

LongWalk said:


> Ah, ha. A longer than usual ban. Well, hope he'll be back



He got a month.


----------



## pidge70

I miss everything....sigh


----------



## Amplexor

hambone said:


> He got a month.


----------



## pidge70

:lol:


----------



## over20

hambone said:


> He got a month.


I hope Mach DOES come back....he is one of the wisest male posters on TAM


----------



## larry.gray

He does add a whole lot to the discussion. He's just continually pushing the edge, and I doubt he's going to last here. Often it may be "saying what needs to be said...." but still, he pushes the line.


----------



## NextTimeAround

I hope Mach comes back. I like the alpha beta analysis.


----------



## larry.gray

NextTimeAround said:


> I hope Mach comes back. I like the alpha beta analysis.


About half the time he provides very insightful analysis. Where he runs into trouble is the classic hammer / nail paradox - when all you have is a hammer, everything looks like a nail.

Every situation doesn't fit the alpha / beta paradigm.


----------



## soccermom2three

I'm not sure how banning works here. One member can call another member, "a penis head" or has a head shaped like a penis in two different threads and not get banned. Maybe because they are popular? I don't understand.

(And yes I reported it.)


----------



## NextTimeAround

larry.gray said:


> About half the time he provides very insightful analysis. Where he runs into trouble is the classic hammer / nail paradox - when all you have is a hammer, everything looks like a nail.
> 
> Every situation doesn't fit the alpha / beta paradigm.


We all come here with different skill sets.


----------



## Ikaika

NextTimeAround said:


> We all come here with different skill sets.



The major skill set everyone should have is to respect others opinions. I always look at every post as an opinion albeit some are helpful and others less so. However, none should be demeaning, divisive and/or disrespectful of another member (regardless if they are an old timer or newbie).


----------



## NextTimeAround

drerio said:


> The major skill set everyone should have is to respect others opinions. I always look at every post as an opinion albeit some are helpful and others less so. However, none should be demeaning, divisive and/or disrespectful of another member (regardless if they are an old timer or newbie).


I am not aware of the offending posts. I hope things have worked out for the best.


----------



## Ikaika

NextTimeAround said:


> I am not aware of the offending posts. I hope things have worked out for the best.



I'm not either, I'm merely speaking in general not just anyone in particular.


----------



## hambone

larry.gray said:


> He does add a whole lot to the discussion. He's just continually pushing the edge, and I doubt he's going to last here. Often it may be "saying what needs to be said...." but still, he pushes the line.


There is nothing wrong with pushing the line as long as you are respectful. 

Mach focuses on the issues. I've never seen him engage in personal insults or be disrespectful.

Have you?


----------



## LongWalk

Mach did not set out to insult or demean folk. His irony could at times really sting. But his focus was generally on the facts. If someone made an improbable claim, he did not say "I disagree with you". Instead he rephrased the proposition so that the absurdity was glaring and the OP had to conclude that they were either wilfully naive or slow. The point was not to belittle but to spark a reexamination.

Some might judge Mach to be slightly misogynistic. One could also argue that he is dismissive of character flaws and sees different shortcomings in men and women.

Wonder what the gender breakdown for banning is?


----------



## ariel_angel77

I'm not sure if we're allowed to talk about this, so I'm sorry if we're not and I'm not aware of it, but in one post he told a woman that her boyfriend did not want to marry her simply because she was an attorney and went on to insult attorneys. That was a post of his that I personally found offensive on behalf of the woman.

I'm pretty sure this has nothing to do with the banning, though. Just answering hambone's question.


----------



## SolidSnake

He didn't get banned for being rude, a woman hater, or making personal attacks. He got banned because of another obscure rule.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SolidSnake

larry.gray said:


> About half the time he provides very insightful analysis. Where he runs into trouble is the classic hammer / nail paradox - when all you have is a hammer, everything looks like a nail.
> 
> Every situation doesn't fit the alpha / beta paradigm.


I agree. It doesn't apply to everyone or every situation. I agree with him on politics for the most part, disagree with alpha/ beta when it is assumed to apply to everyone. 

He will likely be back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ariel_angel77

SolidSnake said:


> He didn't get banned for being rude, a woman hater, or making personal attacks. He got banned because of another obscure rule.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Like I said...doubt he got banned for that. But I was answering another person's question.


----------



## SolidSnake

ariel_angel77 said:


> Like I said...doubt he got banned for that. But I was answering another person's question.


Sorry, I quoted you out of convenience, not to make a value judgment about anything in particular you said.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vellocet

SolidSnake said:


> He got banned because of another obscure rule.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Which was?


----------



## vellocet

ariel_angel77 said:


> I'm not sure if we're allowed to talk about this, so I'm sorry if we're not and I'm not aware of it, but in one post he told a woman that her boyfriend did not want to marry her simply because she was an attorney and went on to insult attorneys. That was a post of his that I personally found offensive on behalf of the woman.


Which post was this? I'd like to read it and see for myself.

Because I can't think of why explaining the fact that the bf was an attorney, then insulting attorneys(which is pretty much common sense) would be offensive to the woman.


----------



## Arendt

LongWalk said:


> I like Conrad. However, I know he has got a political ax to grind. TAM ultimately is not a forum about politics. It is interesting to consider posters' poltical attitudes as part of their personality. I can measure a persons reasoning about ethical and moral issues better if I read what they write about political quesions.


Conrad was pushy about his politics and such. HE and I have diametrically opposed views on that stuff: him being a tea-party conservative and me being an anarcho-communist and proud of it!. 
ANd I did not think his advice was all that helpful sometimes, but I appreciated the effort.

That said, and to his credit, he and I had some private message stuff here and there (he seemed to like to do that under another name when he was on ban). And despite our complete differences on these things we got along. He even invited me to come visit him when I had a trip planned to his area. The trip did not work out, but I found as long as I did not try to shove my anarchism and socialism in his face and took his views for what they were, his views, and didn't get all threatened, he was a fine individual.


----------



## over20

Arendt said:


> Conrad was pushy about his politics and such. HE and I have diametrically opposed views on that stuff: him being a tea-party conservative and me being an anarcho-communist and proud of it!.
> ANd I did not think his advice was all that helpful sometimes, but I appreciated the effort.
> 
> That said, and to his credit, he and I had some private message stuff here and there (he seemed to like to do that under another name when he was on ban). And despite our complete differences on these things we got along. He even invited me to come visit him when I had a trip planned to his area. The trip did not work out, but I found as long as I did not try to shove my anarchism and socialism in his face and took his views for what they were, his views, and didn't get all threatened, he was a fine individual.




He was a great asset to TAM and especially P&R, he is greatly missed.


----------



## hambone

coffee4me said:


> Because the woman is the attorney


Is that the post that got him banned?


----------



## vellocet

coffee4me said:


> Because the woman is the attorney


Oh duh, I read too fast. Read it as HE was an attorney and because of this didn't want to get married because he knows how badly things wind up for men if they ever divorce.

Thanks for pointing out what should have been obvious to me.


----------



## GTdad

coffee4me said:


> Because the woman is the attorney


How on earth does some one be an attorney and not learn to shrug off the rash of sh*t that you take as part of the bargain?

Nothing worse than a *sensitive* lawyer.


----------



## Cubby

over20 said:


> He was a great asset to TAM and especially P&R, he is greatly missed.


I agree. He's greatly missed. Mach's another great asset here. I'm hoping that the moderators aren't too quick with the trigger. I don't know if they are or aren't, since I don't know what caused Conrad's and Mach's banishment. But I can see that losing members who contribute a lot could kill a forum, which I'd hate to see here, since I like this place.


----------



## Thunder7

soccermom2three said:


> I'm not sure how banning works here. One member can call another member, "a penis head" or has a head shaped like a penis in two different threads and not get banned. Maybe because they are popular? I don't understand.
> 
> (And yes I reported it.)


:rofl: How about Richard Noggin? Is that ok? :rofl:


----------



## SolidSnake

vellocet said:


> Which was?


I assume I'm allowed to say and it won't get me in trouble. He got banned for "inciting violence," with one of his posts. I believev it, he can be militant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SolidSnake

Arendt said:


> Conrad was pushy about his politics and such. HE and I have diametrically opposed views on that stuff: him being a tea-party conservative and me being an anarcho-communist and proud of it!.
> ANd I did not think his advice was all that helpful sometimes, but I appreciated the effort.
> 
> That said, and to his credit, he and I had some private message stuff here and there (he seemed to like to do that under another name when he was on ban). And despite our complete differences on these things we got along. He even invited me to come visit him when I had a trip planned to his area. The trip did not work out, but I found as long as I did not try to shove my anarchism and socialism in his face and took his views for what they were, his views, and didn't get all threatened, he was a fine individual.


I liked Conrad too. I also consider myself antiauthoritarian, but neither communist nor capitalist. I've never seen you in a political thread. We should talk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soccermom2three

Thunder7 said:


> :rofl: How about Richard Noggin? Is that ok? :rofl:



I have no idea what that means.


----------



## pidge70

soccermom2three said:


> I have no idea what that means.


A common nickname for Richard is D!ck. Noggin= head
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thunder7

soccermom2three said:


> I have no idea what that means.


Really? D1ck is short for Richard? Noggin is another word for head? That's an oldie.


----------



## Thunder7

Sorry, Pidge. I hadn't flipped pages. I didn't know you beat me to it.


----------



## soccermom2three

Now I get it. 

The poster used the actual words penis and head, btw. Something like, "a head that looks like a penis with glasses".


----------



## Thunder7

When I was a teen one of our standard insults was a d1ck with ears.


----------



## larry.gray

I actually went to school with a Richard Head. He was a big dude and notified anybody he met that he would be called "Richard or ELSE." 

I never saw somebody ignore the request.


----------



## Chuck71

Went to school with a girl named Anita Little. Poor gal got more crank calls than the teachers


----------



## VermisciousKnid

I worked at a company where one of the VPs was named Richard Seamen. Didn't know him well enough to ask about it.


----------



## karole

My dad went to school with a boy named Harry Peters.........why would a parent do that to a child?


----------



## vellocet

SolidSnake said:


> I assume I'm allowed to say and it won't get me in trouble. He got banned for "inciting violence," with one of his posts. I believev it, he can be militant.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And if it is a post that someone indicated to me in a PM, I didn't see any inciting of violence in it.


----------



## vellocet

karole said:


> My dad went to school with a boy named Harry Peters.........why would a parent do that to a child?


I knew a Shanda Leer.


----------



## CharlieParker

My nomination for the best/worst name goes to the former president of the World Anti-Doping Agency, Dîck Pound.


----------



## Ikaika

A member of of the band from HS, married a lady, Debbie Hooker. She was happy to change her maiden name


----------



## SolidSnake

vellocet said:


> And if it is a post that someone indicated to me in a PM, I didn't see any inciting of violence in it.


I don't know which post it was.


----------



## hambone

I went to grade school with three brothers whose names where...

Tom, D!ck, and Harry..
Tom's D!ck was Harry!

Tom was a year ahead of me... His brothers were 2 years ahead of me.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

vellocet said:


> I knew a Shanda Leer.


I knew a Holly Day.


----------



## hambone

VermisciousKnid said:


> I knew a Holly Day.


My wife had a friend named, "Holly Wood"


----------



## Thunder7

My college roommate had a female friend who's last name was Bellasario. So, she became 'Bowl of Cereal'.


----------



## hambone

Thunder7 said:


> My college roommate had a female friend who's last name was Bellasario. So, she became 'Bowl of Cereal'.


I knew a girl in college who's first and middle name were, Velda Dean... Horrible initials!


----------



## VermisciousKnid

I know a teacher with the last name, Capucilli. Her third grade students call her "Mrs. Cup of Chili."


----------



## over20

One of my husband's patients named their daughter Urethra.....and that is one of the better ones.


----------



## Tomara

Well I dated a man named Harry Johnson!


----------



## vellocet

There was another thread talking about the reason of "violating" the rules.

So here is a question I have, because I have seen it (and no, I'm not taking the bait to show who did it), but I would think that a mod that bans someone, or even one that wasn't the banner, would be in violation of some rule by mocking the recently departed member.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

vellocet said:


> There was another thread talking about the reason of "violating" the rules.
> 
> So here is a question I have, because I have seen it (and no, I'm not taking the bait to show who did it), but I would think that a mod that bans someone, or even one that wasn't the banner, would be in violation of some rule by mocking the recently departed member.


In violation of "some rule"? The forum guidelines are there for all to see. What rule do you think would apply to mocking?

I'm only posing the question this way because I think that many people have never bothered to read the Forum Guidelines, which are in the forum, About Talkaboutmarriage, the sub-forum, Forum Guidelines, under the thread, Posting Guidelines - Forum Rules. They assume that the "rules" are what they personally feel is appropriate, or what they personally have experienced on other forums. 

The way I read the guidelines, mocking violates rule 1. The rule doesn't require that the person being disrespected be present in the thread, though I'm sure that is true in most cases. It also doesn't exempt moderators. 

So I guess you would have to ask, was it really a mocking comment or was it more benign than that? Where's the line?


----------



## vellocet

VermisciousKnid said:


> In violation of "some rule"? The forum guidelines are there for all to see. What rule do you think would apply to mocking?





> The way I read the guidelines, mocking violates rule 1. The rule doesn't require that the person being disrespected be present in the thread, though I'm sure that is true in most cases. It also doesn't exempt moderators.


Yes, this, you answered it for me.



> So I guess you would have to ask, was it really a mocking comment or was it more benign than that? Where's the line?


Yes, mocking. I think if a mod bans someone, they can respectfully discuss the ban. But to make fun of the banning, or mock them in some way should not be allowed. It violates the very rules used as criteria for banning.

I think everyone here has had some level of disrespect to others. But if one is going to preach it, then it needs to be practiced. Again, not going to comment on who, or what posts they were. Not taking that bait. Just going to have to take my word for it.

Of course the posts are out there. If anyone else wants to throw it up there, be my guest.


----------



## Amplexor

vellocet said:


> Yes, this, you answered it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, mocking. I think if a mod bans someone, they can respectfully discuss the ban. But to make fun of the banning, or mock them in some way should not be allowed. It violates the very rules used as criteria for banning.
> 
> I think everyone here has had some level of disrespect to others. But if one is going to preach it, then it needs to be practiced. Again, not going to comment on who, or what posts they were. Not taking that bait. Just going to have to take my word for it.
> 
> Of course the posts are out there. If anyone else wants to throw it up there, be my guest.


Are you referring to a member that was banned or a troll?


----------



## vellocet

Amplexor said:


> Are you referring to a member that was banned or a troll?


No, I'm referring to the mocking I've seen in the past of a banned member by a mod.


----------



## Chuck71

could we have a Top 10 list of most hilarious bans, idiotic bans, etc?


----------



## soccermom2three

I think there's a new member here stalking long time member. I believe he started the "sex club" thread in SIM that now appears to be deleted. The long time member said he found her here. He has now called her out again in the another thread in SIM. Do stalkers get banned?


----------



## Coffee Amore

Yes, we do....thanks.


----------



## LongWalk

GutPunch's ban was permanent. Didn't realize it. Thought he was just taking a break.


----------



## Chuck71

his avatar still has banned

if it is there for over a month

good chance they forwarded their mail


----------



## Thor

soccermom2three said:


> I think there's a new member here stalking long time member. I believe he started the "sex club" thread in SIM that now appears to be deleted. The long time member said he found her here. He has now called her out again in the another thread in SIM. Do stalkers get banned?


Yes, that new member seems to be here only to harass a particular person who has been here for a while.


----------



## vellocet

Machiavelli isn't back yet? Geez.


----------



## Coffee Amore

He has 3 days and 23 hours left.


----------



## vellocet

coffee amore said:


> he has 3 days and 23 hours left.


woohoo!!!!!!


----------



## over20

What kind of party should we give him Vellocet??  Hopefully he will show...:scratchhead:


----------



## happy as a clam

Just curious... Did the gaggle of harassers get banned on crash test's thread?! What an annoying pack that swooped in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## over20

happy as a clam said:


> Just curious... Did the gaggle of harassers get banned on crash test's thread?! What an annoying pack that swooped in.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What section was that in? :scratchhead:


----------



## Miss Independent

happy as a clam said:


> Just curious... Did the gaggle of harassers get banned on crash test's thread?! What an annoying pack that swooped in.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Yes they're banned😀😀😀


----------



## hambone

spinsterdurga said:


> Yes they're banned😀😀😀


Where is this thread?

Who all got banned?


----------



## Miss Independent

hambone said:


> Where is this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> Who all got banned?



It's in the general relationship discussion. 

Carla and her minions


----------



## EleGirl

happy as a clam said:


> Just curious... Did the gaggle of harassers get banned on crash test's thread?! What an annoying pack that swooped in.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They are over on the step parent site complaining about being banned. And then bragging about having other login names here already. 

Not a very mature bunch. 

CaraRose was only banned for 30 days for instigating the troll fest. The other bans seem to be permanent.


----------



## EleGirl

hambone said:


> Where is this thread?
> 
> Who all got banned?


It was on Crash Test's thread. A woman who posts on TAM and on a stepparenting forum went ballistic on Crash Test. When other TAMers told her to chill, she went to the step parent forum and got women from there to flood his thread.

The jest of their posts was that all step mothers are victim's to their husband/partner and the evil step children. It got pretty bad. They were calling him a child molester because he cuddles with his 7 year old daughter to watch TV.

All of the troll posts and most of the replies to them have been removed from the thread.


----------



## vellocet

over20 said:


> What kind of party should we give him Vellocet??  Hopefully he will show...:scratchhead:


Oh just welcome him back with a fine cigar, 2 fingers scotch neat and a lounging chair.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

Good, but it sucks they ran the poster off. I hope he is getting advice in private messages.


----------



## Coffee Amore

He posted an update yesterday in the thread.


----------



## Chuck71

EleGirl said:


> It was on Crash Test's thread. A woman who posts on TAM and on a stepparenting forum went ballistic on Crash Test. When other TAMers told her to chill, she went to the step parent forum and got women from there to flood his thread.
> 
> The jest of their posts was that all step mothers are victim's to their husband/partner and the evil step children. It got pretty bad. They were calling him a child molester because he cuddles with his 7 year old daughter to watch TV.
> 
> All of the troll posts and most of the replies to them have been removed from the thread.


:slap:


----------



## LongWalk

What happened to Bandit?


----------



## Deejo

I don't know, but I'd love to see him in action on that step-mom forum.


----------



## over20

LongWalk said:


> What happened to Bandit?


LW, he's not banned, that is just his new Avatar :rofl::rofl::rofl:


He's a funny SOB


----------



## LongWalk

ClipClop is in timeout. She is an incisive poster IMO.


----------



## Chuck71

it's funny... if someone who has been around TAM since its inception

made a top 10 list of the greatest posters... I have a feeling 8, 9, or 

all 10 has been banned at some time or another...or received the 

megaban


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

LongWalk said:


> ClipClop is in timeout. She is an incisive poster IMO.


Yes, but even incisive posters lose their *bleep* now and again. Clip wasn't happy with responses in two threads and was banned shortly after. I was a tad worried when I saw the posts.


----------



## LongWalk

Hope she comes back


----------



## Thor

Bandit.45 is now banned.


----------



## Coffee Amore

Thor said:


> Bandit.45 is now banned.


No, he's not. That's just the picture he has on his avatar. If you check his profile, it doesn't show he's banned.


----------



## Thor

Coffee Amore said:


> No, he's not. That's just the picture he has on his avatar. If you check his profile, it doesn't show he's banned.


Ahh, that's like my 18 yr old son whose cell phone voice mail answer is "Hello...........". I think he's answered and start talking, only to be interrupted 3 seconds later by the beep to start recording my message!


----------



## Anon Pink

I've been posting in Zanne's various threads since I joined this site. At the initial time, I felt like we had a lot in common. The big exception I saw to our commonality was her evasiveness, though it didn't seem intentional. It was like her mind simply wouldn't allow her to dig any deeper than surface level and as a result, her marriage and indeed her life was doomed.

Now her thread is locked and she has been banned. I don't disagree with this bold move. Zanne is doomed. I know Decorum may disagree with me 

In every society there will always be a certain segment that simply cannot make a decent life no matter what interventions are offered to them. Zanne exemplifies the characteristics of those who will never get it.

I came to this realization a while ago and stopped posting in her thread, it simply was a waste of time and energy.

I think Deejo did the right thing locking her thread and banning her. I hope her ban is permanent. I will never understand her utter refusal to take responsibility for herself and her zeal to dig her whole deeper and deeper. She is on a self destruct course and there is no reason to allow her self destruction to bring anyone else down with her.

I'm sorry Zanne, if this hurts you. Your rock bottom is gonna hurt and I'm doubly sorry for that.


----------



## Lyris

I don't understand at all why she wasn't banned for the whole "having EAs with TAM members."


----------



## pidge70

Lyris said:


> I don't understand at all why she wasn't banned for the whole "having EAs with TAM members."


Yeah, she had a PA, still is with a TAM member.


----------



## happy as a clam

Well, our own CharlieParker went on the member chopping block yesterday  Along with Piper K.

Charlie, I hope it's short-lived. I'll keep an eye on the Memes thread for you!


----------



## Lyris

Pretty sure Charlie requested his ban


----------



## over20

How would you know such a thing?


----------



## Lyris

I have excellent reading comprehension skills


----------



## Lyris

Well that's not the first thing we've disagreed about and I don't suppose it will be the last


----------



## over20

Lyris said:


> I have excellent reading comprehension skills


We all have excellent reading skills.....I am no longer hijacking this thread.....


----------



## over20

Lyris said:


> Well that's not the first thing we've disagreed about and I don't suppose it will be the last


THIS will be the last.........sorry OP


----------



## Lyris

I don't know why you deleted the post that was between my two last ones, but it's irritating because now they don't make sense.

To all who are wondering, Over20 deleted a post between my last two which said "All TAMers have excellent reading/comp skills."


----------



## Chris H.

vellocet said:


> Yes, mocking. I think if a mod bans someone, they can respectfully discuss the ban. But to make fun of the banning, or mock them in some way should not be allowed. It violates the very rules used as criteria for banning.
> 
> I think everyone here has had some level of disrespect to others. But if one is going to preach it, then it needs to be practiced. Again, not going to comment on who, or what posts they were. Not taking that bait. Just going to have to take my word for it.


You're mistake is assuming this site is run by a group of fair and level headed individuals. :rofl:


----------



## Almostrecovered

Chris H. said:


> You're mistake is assuming this site is run by a group of fair and level headed individuals. :rofl:



Or by people who know the difference between "you're" and "your".


(Ducks)


----------



## happy as a clam

Almostrecovered said:


> Or by people who know the difference between "you're" and "your".
> 
> 
> (Ducks)


*Ba ha ha!!!*

That was good, AR.


----------



## Anon Pink

Lyris said:


> I have excellent reading comprehension skills


Is Lyris a family name?


----------



## Chris H.

Almostrecovered said:


> Or by people who know the difference between "you're" and "your".
> 
> 
> (Ducks)


:slap:


----------



## Chris H.

Almostrecovered said:


> Or by people who know the difference between "you're" and "your".
> 
> 
> (Ducks)


AR, what are you still doing here (besides policing grammar), I thought you quit TAM long ago?

Well, glad to see you back. You must like the level headed staff we have here.


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Chris H. said:


> AR, what are you still doing here (besides policing grammar), I thought you quit TAM long ago?
> 
> Well, glad to see you back. You must like the level headed staff we have here.


He knew how much we love the bouncing turtle. He decided we needed another dose.


----------



## vellocet

Chris H. said:


> You're mistake is assuming this site is run by a group of fair and level headed individuals. :rofl:


You said that, not me


----------



## Ikaika

Anon Pink said:


> Is Lyris a family name?



drerio is a family name Danio rerio


----------



## Lyris

I found out recently it should be spelled "Llyris". How embarrassing


----------



## Chuck71

Almostrecovered said:


> Or by people who know the difference between "you're" and "your".
> 
> 
> (Ducks)


don't forget the Southern crowd who confuse we'all and yawl

and weunz and yunz


----------



## LongWalk

Lyris said:


> I found out recently it should be spelled "Llyris". How embarrassing


Welsh?


----------



## Entropy3000

Chris H. said:


> AR, what are you still doing here (besides policing grammar), I thought you quit TAM long ago?
> 
> Well, glad to see you back. You must like the level headed staff we have here.


He ran out of material so came back to the source.


----------



## Almostrecovered

I am a creature of habit


----------



## over20

Bad habits need to be broken.


----------



## Chuck71

Hands everyone a Milky Way bar.......


----------



## Thunder7

Chuck71 said:


> Hands everyone a Milky Way bar.......


I thought it was a snickers?


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Thunder7 said:


> I thought it was a snickers?


Nah, got enough nuts around here. But I'd take 3 Musketeers.


----------



## Thunder7

I'm partial to dark chocolate Kit Kats. And I really love Paydays, too. This thread is taking a weird turn.


----------



## Chuck71

how weird?


----------



## pidge70

Awww, why is Thunder banned? :scratchhead:


----------



## pidge70

I do hope these latest bans are of a more permanent nature, as opposed to getting a ruler across the knuckles. Although, it seems a few might enjoy that.


----------



## barbados

pidge70 said:


> I do hope these latest bans are of a more permanent nature, as opposed to getting a ruler across the knuckles. Although, it seems a few might enjoy that.


What happened ? I went to another thread here in the Social Spot and there were several people in a row banned.


----------



## pidge70

barbados said:


> What happened ? I went to another thread here in the Social Spot and there were several people in a row banned.


Unfortunately I am not at liberty to discuss it, lest I get banned myself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000

I will miss Dave. EPIC implosion. Very Bushido of him. You can disagree with his methods, but he went out in a blaze of glory. RIP Dave. You seized this day.

O'Captain My Captain



> "You either die a hero, or you live long enough to see yourself become the villain." I can do those things, because I'm not a hero. That's what I can be. You'll hunt me. You'll condemn me, set the dogs on me. Because that's what needs to happen. Because sometimes... the truth is good enough. Sometimes people deserve the truth. Sometimes people deserve to have their faith rewarded.


----------



## Coffee Amore

Those particular bans are permanent.


----------



## Entropy3000

As they all should be.


----------



## pidge70

Entropy3000 said:


> I will miss Dave. EPIC implosion. Very Bushido of him. You can disagree with his methods, but he went out in a blaze of glory. RIP Dave. You seized this day.
> 
> O'Captain My Captain


Yeah, I'm going to miss Dave as well. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75

I will miss Davelli and Lyris as much as Dig and Red. I need to find an appropriate song for the occasion. I know they can, at least, read these. You will be missed here, guys. Love yas!!


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

Woah. Sandc, Anon Pink....better make sure I'm following Tos. If it's the thread I think, I'm glad I didn't post and just lurked.


----------



## happy as a clam

Could someone please explain why so many people got banned today -- or is it off limits to talk about?

I came on tonight and BAM! like, five people are gone!


----------



## Entropy3000

Maricha75 said:


> I will miss Davelli and Lyris as much as Dig and Red. I need to find an appropriate song for the occasion. I know they can, at least, read these. You will be missed here, guys. Love yas!!


Last post on this. This seems appropriate for all that have been permabanned. "But for the grace of God there go I". 

Unforgiven


----------



## pidge70

happy as a clam said:


> Could someone please explain why so many people got banned today -- or is it off limits to talk about?
> 
> I came on tonight and BAM! like, five people are gone!


We are bound by a gag order.


----------



## Coffee Amore

Anon Pink is temporarily banned and that had nothing to do with the other bans.


----------



## Ripper

Don't know what it was all about, not a socialite around here, but once the implosion started the mods locked it down with ruthless efficiency.


----------



## pidge70

Coffee Amore said:


> Anon Pink is temporarily banned and that had nothing to do with the other bans.


Did she get lippy again?...... I miss everything.....sigh


----------



## larry.gray

pidge70 said:


> I do hope these latest bans are of a more permanent nature, as opposed to getting a ruler across the knuckles. Although, it seems a few might enjoy that.


I'm not sure which ones you are hinting at....

But anyone using TAM as an affair hookup site damn well should qualify as a one strike perma-ban.


----------



## Ikaika

I spent the day at the beach today, Waimanalo beach, so as usual I bask in the sun of ignorance. So sorry if some are permanently banned.


----------



## larry.gray

Coffee Amore said:


> Those particular bans are permanent.


sigh, too bad. Those were a couple of posters I really liked. 

Too bad they couldn't keep the emotions in check.


----------



## larry.gray

drerio said:


> I spent the day at the beach today, Waimanalo beach, so as usual I bask in the sun of ignorance. So sorry if some are permanently banned.


I was out too.

Today is the anniversary of the birth of my youngest son. The week before we lost him, we went to the weekly OB appointment. Right after, we went for a long hike at Silver Falls State Park. 

That's the last place we know he was with us. We spent the day there again. The valley had a bit of wildfire smoke, but up in the hills it was beautiful. Blue skies, low 80's.... went on a 6 mile hike through some of the most spectacular scenery around.


----------



## Maricha75

The two I mentioned above, I will miss. I understand why they posted as they did... and if I were in their shoes, I'd have done the same. As for the rest (except Anon, who will be back), good riddance!!!


----------



## barbados

larry.gray said:


> But anyone using TAM as an affair hookup site damn well should qualify as a one strike perma-ban.


Who was doing that ? I'm lost with this stuff and obviously out of that loop.


----------



## heartsbeating

drerio said:


> I spent the day at the beach today, Waimanalo beach, so as usual I bask in the sun of ignorance. So sorry if some are permanently banned.


No idea where I was when sh!t hit the fan or what it's all about. The beach and sunshine though? Hands-down sounds like the better option.


----------



## Almostrecovered

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-o9gf_soFBM


----------



## Unique Username

I miss everything too

not a clue as to what anyone is referring.

Some names mentioned I will miss kinda sorta

Others - never encountered them anyways

As for me - I remain a Fruit Loop in the bowl of Cheerios


----------



## Chuck71

I am so Clueless to these eradications....

I dressed up as Alicia Silverstone


----------



## pidge70

Chuck71 said:


> I am so Clueless to these eradications....
> 
> I dressed up as Alicia Silverstone


:lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Chuck71 said:


> I am so Clueless to these eradications....
> 
> I dressed up as Alicia Silverstone


Have you seen the video for Fancy by Iggy Azalea? No need for Alicia


----------



## Deejo

There was inappropriate conduct taking place between a female user and a number of male users. Not something we want to encourage at a site dedicated to marriage and fidelity.

All have been permanently banned.


----------



## Deejo

I'll also encourage that folks don't do too much speculating.

Not everyone that has been banned recently was part of this event.

People are, and will continue to do plenty of other things that earn them bans as well.


----------



## Cynthia

Is there is a list that shows who is on ban?
If so, will someone please link to that list?
If not, how do members know who is on ban?


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



CynthiaDe said:


> Is there is a list that shows who is on ban?
> If so, will someone please link to that list?
> If not, how do members know who is on ban?


"BANNED" is under their names. No list, no thread.


----------



## Chuck71

Deejo said:


> I'll also encourage that folks don't do too much speculating.
> 
> Not everyone that has been banned recently was part of this event.
> 
> People are, and will continue to do plenty of other things that earn them bans as well.


is posting erotic tales of inter-galactic alien porn a ban offense?


----------



## Almostrecovered

am I on double secret probation?


----------



## happy as a clam

Almostrecovered said:


> am I on double secret probation?


If you get banned, will the little green guy stop hopping?! Gosh, I hope not...


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



happy as a clam said:


> If you get banned, will the little green guy stop hopping?! Gosh, I hope not...


I will take the avatar in that case...


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Chuck71 said:


> is posting erotic tales of inter-galactic alien porn a ban offense?


You should be fine, providing you refrain from including TAM members, whether real or imaginary, in said erotica.


----------



## Cynthia

Maricha75 said:


> "BANNED" is under their names. No list, no thread.


Okay. That explains it. I never noticed that under anyone's name. Good to know. Thanks.

Another question. How would admin know that there was an inappropriate relationship going on unless they read pm's? I would think reading pm's might be interesting, but prohibitively time consuming.


----------



## happy as a clam

Maricha75 said:


> You should be fine, providing you refrain from including TAM members, whether real or imaginary, in said erotica.


What if we suspect one or two TAM members are, in fact, ALIENS?! Report it, or keep our mouths shut?!

:rofl:


----------



## Maricha75

It was brought to their attention. PMs were forwarded. PMs can also be reported. In that case, the mods can look at them and act accordingly... Or a member can post them all for everyone to see. Either way, the information was revealed to the mods, as well as those who were around/awake during the bannings.


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



happy as a clam said:


> What if we suspect one or two TAM members are, in fact, ALIENS?! Report it, or keep our mouths shut?!
> 
> :rofl:


Find out if they have their green cards. If not, report. If so, sit back and watch the show!


----------



## GTdad

I thought I had a pretty good idea what was going on, but now I suspect I'm just as clueless as usual.


----------



## Deejo

Almostrecovered said:


> am I on double secret probation?


It's really not a secret AR ...


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Deejo said:


> It's really not a secret AR ...


The secret would be bumping it to triple.


----------



## Almostrecovered




----------



## Unique Username

happy as a clam said:


> What if we suspect one or two TAM members are, in fact, ALIENS?! Report it, or keep our mouths shut?!
> 
> :rofl:


I'd say keep your mouth shut, lest you get unwanted probing 

besides - how do you know that the Mods and Administrators aren't Aliens themselves ???










from France


----------



## Cynthia

Maricha75 said:


> It was brought to their attention. PMs were forwarded. PMs can also be reported. In that case, the mods can look at them and act accordingly... Or a member can post them all for everyone to see. Either way, the information was revealed to the mods, as well as those who were around/awake during the bannings.


Thank you. 
That makes sense.
It seems that some of us missed an exciting show.


----------



## Maricha75

Mouth probing, now????


----------



## Unique Username




----------



## Unique Username

Maricha75 said:


> Mouth probing, now????


Bottoms up

or maybe that's thumbs up

Anyway - I have never been to Roswell


----------



## larry.gray

MIT study says foil hats don't work


----------



## happy as a clam

larry.gray said:


> MIT study says foil hats don't work


C'mon Larry! I just finished MAKING my hat... you really know how to rain on a girl's parade...

:lol:


----------



## vellocet

Almostrecovered said:


> am I on double secret probation?


----------



## vellocet

Even if banned, is it acceptable to call that person a loser?


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

vellocet said:


> Even if banned, is it acceptable to call that person a loser?


Test it out so I can no for sure...

That's a joke.


----------



## Unique Username

someone already did on the previous page

but it was within quotation marks so...........



I'm feeling an eye rolling gif coming up


----------



## Unique Username

I am psychic like that


or maybe psychotic

but at least it isn't psychosomatic


----------



## pidge70




----------



## vellocet

phillybeffandswiss said:


> Test it out so I can no for sure...


Someone already has, so I was wondering if someone being banned gives the green light for a personal attack against them. Or if there is no such thing as a personal attack against those who have been banned?


----------



## happy as a clam

I'm thinking of making THIS my new avatar. Whaddya think? (just kidding, AR)

[URL="[/URL]

:lol:


----------



## vellocet

Unique Username said:


> someone already did on the previous page
> 
> but it was within quotation marks so...........


Oh, damn, quotation marks work? Well I'm going to put everything I say in quotes and say whatever the F I want!!! 

Oops, I didn't put that in quotes *yikes*


----------



## Unique Username




----------



## Unique Username

vellocet said:


> Oh, damn, quotation marks work? Well I'm going to put everything I say in quotes and say whatever the F I want!!!
> 
> Oops, I didn't put that in quotes *yikes*


----------



## happy as a clam

This thread is REALLY cracking me up!!

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## vellocet




----------



## Unique Username

Elaine looks possessed in that photo


----------



## Unique Username

Ok

I would like to know who was perma banned so that if they so happen to be on my "friends" list I can remove them


----------



## Unique Username

Here's one for our Duck loving friends


----------



## pidge70




----------



## pidge70

Unique Username said:


> Ok
> 
> I would like to know who was perma banned so that if they so happen to be on my "friends" list I can remove them


All the ones that have banned under their username on your friend's list, are permabanned.


----------



## Unique Username

he seems a bit annoyed


----------



## Unique Username

pidge70 said:


> All the ones that have banned under their username on your friend's list, are permabanned.





yikes

thanks for tellin me


----------



## Runs like Dog

this is why it's good to be generally antisocial and not have strong opinions about much of anything at all.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

vellocet said:


>



OMG! It's Elaine!


----------



## happy as a clam

WorkingOnMe said:


> OMG! It's Elaine!


THAT was perfect comedic timing! :lol:


----------



## Catherine602

Unique Username said:


> Elaine looks possessed in that photo


Her posts seemed so flagrantly provocative. 99% of them had sexual innuendoes and come-ons. It was all too much. 

A perennial state of heat must be very distracting. Well the ban may do her and her cohorts some good, they will have time to cool off. 

*Hope I don't get banned for this post.*


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Runs like Dog said:


> this is why it's good to be generally antisocial and not have strong opinions about much of anything at all.


Idk. I'd rather have strong opinions, even if they differ from the majority. I'd rather people know where I stand, instead of speculation.


----------



## Almostrecovered

if I only knew what Maricha thought about having strong opinions....


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Catherine602 said:


> Her post seemed so flagrantly provocative. 99% of them had sexual innuendoes and sexual come-ons. Reading them was like having a diet of only processed sugar, it is just too much.
> 
> A perennial state of heat must be very distracting. Well the ban may do her and her cohorts some good, they will have time to cool off.
> 
> *Hope I don't get banned for this post.*


Unless they took it to email before it all went down.


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Almostrecovered said:


> if I only knew what Maricha thought about having strong opinions....


Heh check my posts. You will see.


----------



## happy as a clam

So Maricha... "what DO you really think about all of this?!" (notice I put that in QUOTATIONS -- that keeps me "safe")

:lol: jk


----------



## vellocet

Maricha75 said:


> Heh check my posts. You will see.


Maricha is one of the good ones with integrity.

House gives her 2 thumbs up.


----------



## Catherine602

Maricha75 said:


> Unless they took it to email before it all went down.


Didn't think of that. I'm confused, why didn't they take it to private email in the first place? Why stay on the forum posting each other vague hints of clandestine activities. Anyway, ewwwww 
Hope they wore gloves and followed the EPA regulations on the disposal of hazardous waste. How did they explain the containers to their spouses. .


----------



## Maricha75

I'd guess they weren't thinking... or were thinking of other things, at least.


----------



## Catherine602

I have so many questions - is it legal to mail biological materials without labels. I'm sure there are postal guidelines. Besides the assault on the delicate sensibilities of TAMers, they had a complete disregard for the health and safety of our public servants, postal employee. These tireless workers are already on the razor edge of control.


----------



## Regret214

Runs like Dog said:


> this is why it's good to be generally antisocial and not have strong opinions about much of anything at all.


This isn't about being banned for strong opinions.

It's about a guy...I, I mean a girl exchanging inappropriate PM's with men on the site some of whom are married. This isn't the place for that kind of behavior. Period.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Regret214

Catherine602 said:


> Her posts seemed so flagrantly provocative. 99% of them had sexual innuendoes and come-ons. It was all too much.
> 
> A perennial state of heat must be very distracting. Well the ban may do her and her cohorts some good, they will have time to cool off.
> 
> *Hope I don't get banned for this post.*


Hence, I'll stick with my gut feelings that it was a man playing a twisted hotwife fantasy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



vellocet said:


> Maricha is one of the good ones with integrity.
> 
> House gives her 2 thumbs up.


Just don't put me on a pedestal... nor mistake me for weak. I have character flaws, just like everyone else.


----------



## vellocet

Maricha75 said:


> Just don't put me on a pedestal... nor mistake me for weak. I have character flaws, just like everyone else.


Pedestal? Very few people would I ever put up there.

And the fact you have integrity makes you strong. You make no excuses for your behavior when everyone is trying to tell you that you have excuses, reasons, or whatever they want to call it.


----------



## Almostrecovered




----------



## happy as a clam

AR... I tried to "get" the avatar... They told me it was already "taken."

They said I had to "knock you off" of the forum in order to use it. Anyone know how to cyber-sabotage a fellow-poster? TIP: "I'll bet the banned members could tell me how." (Sorry Mods, just had my first glass of wine. I know it's early, but it's 5:00 somewhere.)

Ba ha ha.... (notice I put it all in quotations? Can't get banned now...)

:rofl:


----------



## Maricha75

But, then those banned members would have to "come back" to tell you. And who would have dirt on the turtle??? He's quite vocal on the board... no secrets there. He seems to like to stay "transparent".


----------



## Almostrecovered

I could have been a male go go dancer named the Rock


----------



## happy as a clam

Maricha75 said:


> *And who would have dirt on the turtle???* He's quite vocal on the board... no secrets there. *He seems to like to stay "transparent".*


A transparent bouncing turtle!! Love IT!!! :lol:

C'mon TAMers... need some "dirt" on the manic bouncing turtle... ("only judging by his avatar, NOT his posts")


----------



## Ikaika

I am so glad I life in my happy place right now. "Do Not Disturb".


----------



## sidney2718

Maricha75 said:


> It was brought to their attention. PMs were forwarded. PMs can also be reported. In that case, the mods can look at them and act accordingly... Or a member can post them all for everyone to see. Either way, the information was revealed to the mods, as well as those who were around/awake during the bannings.


But PM's are absurdly easy to fake. My mail server gets dozens of them every day, some apparently from the "mail administrator" at my site, who is me. But if it wasn't me, I'd not know unless the English was bad.


----------



## Regret214

Almostrecovered said:


> I could have been a male go go dancer named the Rock


O
M
G
!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sidney2718

larry.gray said:


> MIT study says foil hats don't work


Well, they would, wouldn't they?


----------



## Catherine602

Regret214 said:


> Hence, I'll stick with my gut feelings that it was a man playing a twisted hotwife fantasy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


But there were pics. Hard to believe a man could make himself look like a naked, hot woman.


----------



## sidney2718

Catherine602 said:


> But there were pics. Hard to believe a man could make himself look like a naked, hot woman.


Pictures are available all over the internet. For all we know the pic was taken from some porno site and posted by a very smart dog.


----------



## larry.gray

pidge70 said:


> All the ones that have banned under their username on your friend's list, are permabanned.


SandC is permabanned?


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



larry.gray said:


> SandC is permabanned?


Yes


----------



## Regret214

Catherine602 said:


> But there were pics. Hard to believe a man could make himself look like a naked, hot woman.


Dig has pics of me.

Is it inconceivable that he could post on a forum and use those pics? 

And it's interesting to see the evolution of the character AFTER omgitsjoe was banned.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Regret214

sidney2718 said:


> Pictures are available all over the internet. For all we know the pic was taken from some porno site and posted by a very smart dog.


LOL!! I'd say it was a cat. They're devious!

And I'd believe a cat did it more than a dog. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



sidney2718 said:


> But PM's are absurdly easy to fake. My mail server gets dozens of them every day, some apparently from the "mail administrator" at my site, who is me. But if it wasn't me, I'd not know unless the English was bad.


Then fake a PM you received, and screenshot it, exactly as it looks when received. Nice attempt, though.


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Regret214 said:


> LOL!! I'd say it was a cat. They're devious!
> 
> And I'd believe a cat did it more than a dog.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What? No blogging dogs in your house?


----------



## Regret214

Maricha75 said:


> What? No blogging dogs in your house?


Nope. Cat household. WITH a kitten. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happy as a clam

Let's change the topic... from all this sordid "secret hookup sex on TAM" (from lowly humans)... to interplanetary, intergalactic sex on TAM!!!

I'm pretty sure if you're not a registered "member", if you're from another galaxy but you have access to TAM and can vent your ALIEN fantasies... SOMEONE will respond!!! (What's Deejo or Amp gonna do? Banish you back to Xaxur? :rofl 

And then they'll all be banned... and the cycle starts over!

("Sorry Mods... don't mean to pick on you.") That's ALL in quotations, by the way.


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Regret214 said:


> Nope. Cat household. WITH a kitten.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Got 2 dogs here. Alas, my daughter is allergic to cats so as much as we love the fluffy kitties, we cannot have them. Wouldn't be fair to her to have to take medicine just to live in her own home.


----------



## Maricha75

But, how can you vent without registering? You can't. You don't have to post, but you have to register to send messages.


----------



## happy as a clam

You're right... my bad.

Nothing to stop an ALIEN from registering, from what I can tell.


----------



## TheCuriousWife

So confused. Some of those posters I just can't imagine them doing anything as bad as this sounds?


----------



## Catherine602

Extraterrestrial IP addresses have an alien syntax and they are rejected by the servers. Therefore, proxy severs, run by wanna-be human collaborators, are used to mount waves of virtual alien invasions. We had TAMgate in 2013, now the Sunday Night Cleanser of 2014, what next?


----------



## hambone

Maricha75 said:


> Got 2 dogs here. Alas, my daughter is allergic to cats so as much as we love the fluffy kitties, we cannot have them. Wouldn't be fair to her to have to take medicine just to live in her own home.


I'm allergic to cats.. along with about 60 other things in the environment as well as about 50 foods.

I have so many allergies, I have to get my allergy shots in 2 syringes.. I get one in each arm once a week.

Bottom line, between the shots, taking an anti-histamine tablet every morning and decongestants twice a day. I can tolerate a cat.


----------



## vellocet

Regret214 said:


> Nope. Cat household. WITH a kitten.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Cats *blech*


----------



## Ikaika

Catherine602 said:


> Extraterrestrial IP addresses have an alien syntax and they are rejected by the servers. Therefore, proxy severs, run by wanna be alien collaborators, are used to mount waves of virtual invasions. We had TAMgate in 2013, now the Sunday Night Cleanser of 2014, what next?



I guess sometime I feel like an alien here on TAM.


----------



## Regret214

vellocet said:


> Cats *blech*


Blah! They're wonderful!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Regret214

TheCuriousWife said:


> So confused. Some of those posters I just can't imagine them doing anything as bad as this sounds?


An appropriate quote. At times we're all able to deceive. Often by those we think we know best...



Spoon boy: Do not try and bend the spoon. That's impossible. Instead... only try to realize the truth.
Neo: What truth?
Spoon boy: There is no spoon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3putt

Regret214 said:


> Blah! They're wonderful!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Only when marinated overnight. Too tough otherwise.


----------



## Hope1964

I'm with Regret - love me some kitties


----------



## Catherine602

That's just it, right? You can imagine it, we all can or we all should. 

The first mistake anyone in a LTR makes is thinking that they would never cheat. I know my vulnerabilities and I can imagine how I can be taken in. Knowing gives me power and control, not perfect but better than thinking I could never cheat. 

This may sound sappy but thinking this way works for me. If someone proposes something that is hostile to my relationship, it's an insult. No matter who they are and how much I like them. My self-respect is on the line. 

The people who were targeted had weak or no boundaries or maybe poor self-respect. Otherwise, how could they allow someone to capitalize on their weaknesses and, in response, lower themselves to participate in activities that are essentially wading in someones mucky leavings? Who trades in their honor and responsibilities for garbage? That's how I think of it so I don't fall into anyones scheme.


----------



## WyshIknew

happy as a clam said:


> You're right... my bad.
> 
> Nothing to stop an ALIEN from registering, from what I can tell.


Interplanetary patrol might get on your case.


Or the Grey Lensmen.


----------



## Regret214

3putt said:


> Only when marinated overnight. Too tough otherwise.


I will assemble an attack kitten force to deal with this at once!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karole

TheCuriousWife said:


> So confused. Some of those posters I just can't imagine them doing anything as bad as this sounds?


Me either Curious. Must be bad.


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



karole said:


> Me either Curious. Must be bad.


Yea, uhhhh... mild understatement.


----------



## mineforever

TheCuriousWife said:


> So confused. Some of these posters I just can't imagine them doing anything as bad as this sounds?


Little to out of character for me to believe of them. Sorry to see so many good friends go.


----------



## Regret214

I would say that the moderators got proof presented and acted accordingly. In the end, this is an anonymous internet forum. Is it so difficult to believe your "friends" would act inappropriately?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75

I'd wager a lot of people on this site have said, or at least thought, that things their spouses have done was "out of character". If those who know them couldn't see those fkaws, how can we expect to know ANYONE any better? I know myself. I know what will and will not break me. That's all anyone ever truly knows... him/herself.


----------



## vellocet

Regret214 said:


> Blah! They're wonderful!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They stink the house up with the litter box and lick the butter


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



vellocet said:


> They stink the house up with the litter box and lick the butter


Dogs get into the garbage. Well, mine does. The little bastard.


----------



## vellocet

Hope1964 said:


> I'm with Regret - love me some kitties


Ah, me too.. eh..oh, *K*itties. Sorry, wrong letter


----------



## Regret214

vellocet said:


> They stink the house up with the litter box and lick the butter


LOL...They're trying to help keep the home tidy. Don't leave the butter on the counter and make sure to clean the laundry room!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ikaika

Real life is too hard... To mix in TAM drama, too much already

Aloha, A hui hou kākou

We will see


----------



## Maricha75

Regret, you should start playing WoW with Dig. Vent a lot of frustrations that way. Besides, I'm there, too! As is my husband. And you can tame kitties!


----------



## Regret214

Sims 3 for me. Maybe I'll give it a try. Especially if Dig teaches me how to tame kitties!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pidge70




----------



## Quant

Can someone explain why bannings aren't explained to the community because without that it seems arbitrary......Don't ban me please for asking.


----------



## Maricha75

No spiders tho! I hate those spiders. OMG! Oh, and alliance is a must. Cross over. Ignore the pull of the dark side (horde)!


----------



## pidge70

Quant said:


> Can someone explain why bannings aren't explained to the community because without that it seems arbitrary......Don't ban me please for asking.


Because it isn't any of our business....so sayeth a mod before.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Coffee Amore

Quant said:


> Can someone explain why bannings aren't explained to the community because without that it seems arbitrary......Don't ban me please for asking.


Well mods have to seem like the Soup Nazi or a medieval monarch arbitrarily banning people otherwise people how will people fear us.

See Deejo's post here. Not everyone banned recently was banned because of that either. Some had posts that broke the TOS. Clear as mud?

Also, it would be timeconsuming to explain bans to the community. However, the person getting banned gets a very short explanation and of course, often they don't agree with the reason.


----------



## Quant

Coffee Amore said:


> Well mods have to seem like the Soup Nazi or a medieval monarch arbitrarily banning people otherwise people how will people fear us.
> 
> See Deejo's post here. Not everyone banned recently was banned because of that either. Some had posts that broke the TOS. Clear as mud?
> 
> Also, it would be timeconsuming to explain bans to the community. However, the person getting banned gets a very short explanation and of course, often they don't agree with the reason.


Okay,maybe I can code something to automate the explanations for you guys.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Catherine602 said:


> Extraterrestrial IP addresses have an alien syntax and they are rejected by the servers. Therefore, proxy severs, run by wanna be alien collaborators, are used to mount waves of virtual invasions. We had TAMgate in 2013, now the Sunday Night Cleanser of 2014, what next?



All your TAM are belong to us.


----------



## COGypsy

WorkingOnMe said:


> All your TAM are belong to us.


There is no TAM.....only ZOOL!!!!


----------



## Catherine602

WorkingOnMe said:


> All your TAM are belong to us.


Working, you're alive!  ..... Too bad... YOU will die! 

derived from Mortal Kombat: Annihilation


----------



## Catherine602

COGypsy said:


> There is no TAM.....only ZOOL!!!!


Do you experience feelings of dread when you post on TAM?

derived from Ghostbusters


----------



## LongWalk

sandc was a long time member. This is what appears on this profile:



> *I think I am about done with TAM*. There are people here who don't like me for one reason or another. TAM was a wonderful place until it was taken over by two crowds: the bitter BS' crowd and the mean girls. We no longer talk about marriage, we snipe and snark. I am largely done. I will check back from time to time but as long as I see the same two camps vying for "control" of TAM. I am going to stay away. They have won. TAM is yours.


I assume the mods have seen this and don't mind people reading it.

As far as inappropriate relationships in real life via TAM go, I have witnessed one occur. It led to travel and a hook up, as far as I could tell. The woman was bitter about the experience. She considered him to be dishonest person. He was later perma-banned but not before he had another inappropriate relationship.

He was later banned for irreverent jokes. But clearly the perma ban took into account the previous behavior.

If to TAMers want to be friends in real life and meet, that's their choice but they should go over to Skype or whatever and not contaminate TAM with sex fog.


----------



## happy as a clam

Quant said:


> Can someone explain why bannings aren't explained to the community because without that it seems arbitrary......*Don't ban me please for asking.*


:banhim:

Just kidding, of course


----------



## Ikaika

LongWalk said:


> sandc was a long time member. This is what appears on this profile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume the mods have seen this and don't mind people reading it.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as in appropriate relationships in real life via TAM, I have witnessed one occur. It led to travel and a hook up, as far as I could tell. The woman was bitter about the experience. She considered him to be dishonest person. He was later perma-banned but not before he had another inappropriate relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> He was later banned for irreverent jokes. But clearly the perma ban took into account the early behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> If to TAMers want to be friends in real life and meet. That's their choice but they should go over to Skype or whatever and not contaminate TAM with sex fog.



So before I take a short and needed break from TAM, "...until we meet again" comment in Hawaiian, there are aspects of this that are not altogether representative of the whole. 

Over a year ago when I was away from home on a research trip to OR, I planned a large gathering of some old timers here on TAM, only a few could make it. It was as you might imagine, old friends and some of their spouses sharing a meal and talking about each other's families and interest as if we known each other for decades. There was absolutely no pretense of hooking up or anything else, just friends breaking bread together. It was a good time and I think of those I met in person with their spouses as good friends. For me without ohana (family) and friends, life meaningless. I am sorry some cannot understand boundaries, and the few representations of those who cannot, does not represent the whole.


----------



## happy as a clam

Very poignant, very well said drerio...


----------



## Catherine602

It's interesting that sandc says "We no longer talk about marriage, we snipe and snark."

Where has he been, Social? ...... Ohhh I see why he thinks that.


----------



## Regret214

Knowing what I do now, I won't care to read his words any longer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chuck71

Jerry Springer ain't got a thing over TAM and these "entanglements"


----------



## GusPolinski

Cats are awesome. Horde sucks. That is all.


----------



## heartsbeating

Maricha75 said:


> Dogs get into the garbage. Well, mine does. The little bastard.


It's become engrained in our minds to close the kitchen door upon leaving the house. Nothing like returning home to find egg shells and empty bread packets on your bed. Little buggers. haha.


----------



## heartsbeating

drerio said:


> So before I take a short and needed break from TAM, "...until we meet again" comment in Hawaiian, there are aspects of this that are not altogether representative of the whole.
> 
> Over a year ago when I was away from home on a research trip to OR, I planned a large gathering of some old timers here on TAM, only a few could make it. It was as you might imagine, old friends and some of their spouses sharing a meal and talking about each other's families and interest as if we known each other for decades. There was absolutely no pretense of hooking up or anything else, just friends breaking bread together. It was a good time and I think of those I met in person with their spouses as good friends. For me without ohana (family) and friends, life meaningless. I am sorry some cannot understand boundaries, and the few representations of those who cannot, does not represent the whole.


You always present with such grace. I tip my hat to you, sir.


----------



## larry.gray

Maricha75 said:


> Dogs get into the garbage. Well, mine does. The little bastard.


I got one of those heavy metal cans with a foot pedal operated lid. It put a stop to that.


----------



## heartsbeating

larry.gray said:


> I got one of those heavy metal cans with a foot pedal operated lid. It put a stop to that.


We have one of those. Between them, they manage to knock it onto its side and get the lid open.


----------



## larry.gray

happy as a clam said:


> I'm thinking of making THIS my new avatar. Whaddya think? (just kidding, AR)
> 
> [URL="[/URL]
> 
> :lol:


You should out-cool him and go with this one:


----------



## larry.gray

larry.gray said:


> I want to be able to "like" bans when appropriate :rofl:


I REALLY like one of today's. Thank you whichever of you mods did it.


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



heartsbeating said:


> It's become engrained in our minds to close the kitchen door upon leaving the house. Nothing like returning home to find egg shells and empty bread packets on your bed. Little buggers. haha.


Sadly, no door to our kitchen. Could pit in a baby gate, but one of them can jump over it, easily. As for the heavy can Larry mentioned, mine would do the same thing. Could always tie them up so they can't roam the house, I suppose...


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



GusPolinski said:


> Cats are awesome. *Horde sucks.* That is all.


Yes, yes, YES!! Although, I do have a few on a horde heavy server...


----------



## Chuck71

I have a French door going into the kitchen.

What confounds me was....it was made in Columbus, Ohio.

Thought GB won the French and Indian War


----------



## Starstarfish

I like that I see posting people in threads I'm in and then ten minutes later, they are banned. It makes me wonder if I'm next for disagreeing with people.


----------



## GTdad

Starstarfish said:


> I like that I see posting people in threads I'm in and then ten minutes later, they are banned. It makes me wonder if I'm next for disagreeing with people.


Reported.


----------



## Chris H.

Starstarfish said:


> I like that I see posting people in threads I'm in and then ten minutes later, they are banned. It makes me wonder if I'm next for disagreeing with people.


A good rule of thumb is to disagree with respect and not talk down to people like they are less-than.

That's the type of stuff that makes this place no fun to post. TAM is an awesome community, I want it to stay that way. It has gotten kind of snippy lately, so I'm going to crack down on it when I see it. Be nice or leave people!


----------



## LongWalk

One thing that posters need to remember is not everyone is equal. Sandfly and Conrad, who quarrelled with each other bitterly, were in some sense equals. Both heavy hitters. Sandfly had a razor wit and he did not always hold back. But he should have seen that being one up on someone who was perhaps already hurting was not worth it. He got little out of being incisive while the person who was shown up might have felt humiliated.

He didn't soften his posts enough at the right time. But that was Sandfly. He was not a cruel or sadistic person. Too bad he didn't adapt. Miss him.

The same could be said of Conrad, although it was the political discussions that made him punch hard.


----------



## Chris H.

LongWalk said:


> One thing that posters need to remember is not everyone is equal. Sandfly and Conrad, who quarrelled with each other bitterly, were in some sense equals. Both heavy hitters.


I disagree with this statement. When it comes to how long members have been here, and how many posts they have, we will ban anyone who continually violates the forum rules. We've permabanned many long time members with thousands of posts, even though we sometimes get a lot of flack about it. Not many forums have the guts to do that. We do it because TAM is way more important than any one member, including me.


----------



## vellocet

Chris H. said:


> Be nice or *leave people*!


That's not very nice


----------



## Almostrecovered

Chris H. said:


> because TAM is way more important than any one member, including me.



otherwise known as the Star Trek II philosophy

(which they reversed in III)


----------



## barbados

Almostrecovered said:


> otherwise known as the Star Trek II philosophy
> 
> (which they reversed in III)


:lol::rofl:


----------



## Cynthia

Do people get warned before a permaban? I'm wondering if some of the long time posters had received a temporary ban, but didn't get the point and then were permabanned.


----------



## PBear

CynthiaDe said:


> Do people get warned before a permaban? I'm wondering if some of the long time posters had received a temporary ban, but didn't get the point and then were permabanned.


Conrad, in particular, received multiple temporary bans before his permaban. Yet he persisted in the same actions. 

AFAIK

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Openminded

From what I've noticed, posters get more than a few bans before they are permabanned -- depending on the severity of the situation. Sunday's purge was an exception due to what happened. 

There are posters who have been banned several times and yet keep getting close to the edge with their posts. So they shouldn't be surprised when they are permabanned.

ETA: Yes, like Conrad and yet his supporters were very vocal that it shouldn't have happened.


----------



## Gabriel

Unfortunately, some are guilty by association. 

It's hard for the mods to prove fault or no-fault in certain cases, which can result in kind of a scorched earth effect.

It seems you either have to give everybody the benefit of the doubt, or nobody the benefit of the doubt. I get that. But sometimes the end result is unfortunate. Some good people were lost, but the mods have to do what they think they need to do for the betterment of the forum.

But hey, it could be worse. These people are not banned from their houses, or banned from driving their cars, or banned from their jobs, or banned from their families. They will all go on and be perfectly fine.

This is an internet forum. A very good one, mind you - but still, an internet forum. We have to remember that.


----------



## Chris H.

CynthiaDe said:


> Do people get warned before a permaban? I'm wondering if some of the long time posters had received a temporary ban, but didn't get the point and then were permabanned.


For the most part yes. Usually people get short term bans for initial violations. We have an unwritten 3 strikes and you're out policy. There are exceptions to that though, it just depends on the severity of the infraction.


----------



## Cynthia

Chris H. said:


> For the most part yes. Usually people get short term bans for initial violations. We have an unwritten 3 strikes and you're out policy. There are exceptions to that though, it just depends on the severity of the infraction.


That makes sense. You know when someone is on the site simply to cause disruption. It's different from someone who wants to actively participate and get along, but their boundaries are not conducive to a healthy forum experience for the rest of the group. Trying to set healthy boundaries and giving people a chance to learn them is good and it helps keep the site a healthy place for people to participate.


----------



## Chuck71

Chris H. said:


> For the most part yes. Usually people get short term bans for initial violations. We have an unwritten 3 strikes and you're out policy. There are exceptions to that though, it just depends on the severity of the infraction.


Is that why GutPunch was banned on the first violation?


----------



## Runs like Dog

This is what happens to banned members (NSFW)
Bastard Fairies - We're All Going to Hell


----------



## LongWalk

Chris H. said:


> I disagree with this statement. When it comes to how long members have been here, and how many posts they have, we will ban anyone who continually violates the forum rules. We've permabanned many long time members with thousands of posts, even though we sometimes get a lot of flack about it. Not many forums have the guts to do that. We do it because TAM is way more important than any one member, including me.


Allow me to clarify. I did not mean making many posts gave anyone special status. A poster who has made but a single post today has all the rights and responsibilities that a member of many years has. When I write "unequal" I refer to their ability to articulate a position. Call it debating skills.

If a person is struggling with an acute family/marriage crisis, they may not be thinking clearly for obvious reasons. If someone makes contradictory statements, it is not good to lay into to them too hard cruising at 50,000ft.


----------



## LongWalk

Chuck71 said:


> Is that why GutPunch was banned on the first violation?


I'll wager that GP could come back if he wanted, but he has moved on.


----------



## Entropy3000

I think certain violations should be one and done. 
They are typically so far out, there really should be no question. 
The nature of this site makes a difference. My opinion.

We do not always know exactly what someone has done. As it should be really.


----------



## Chris H.

Entropy3000 said:


> I think certain violations should be one and done.
> They are typically so far out, there really should be no question.
> The nature of this site makes a difference. My opinion.


Oh yeah, there are... believe me, the people who signed up yesterday, and are cursing people out on the second day get permabanned without warning. Spammers too. I think we've had a few prostitutes as well.


----------



## Chris H.

Chuck71 said:


> Is that why GutPunch was banned on the first violation?


No idea, I'd have to look into this...


----------



## Chris H.

LongWalk said:


> When I write "unequal" I refer to their ability to articulate a position. Call it debating skills.


Ok, I understand.


----------



## Decorum

Halien was cool, I havent seen him around in a while, is he still a mod? Or just to busy visiting other planets?


----------



## joe kidd

Chris H. said:


> . I think we've had a few prostitutes as well.


Hey! I was charged but never convicted.


----------



## Deejo

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Decorum said:


> Halien was cool, I havent seen him around in a while, is he still a mod? Or just to busy visiting other planets?


Halien accepted a new position and relocated. At that time he made us aware he would be leaving. That was over a year ago.


----------



## Chuck71

LongWalk said:


> I'll wager that GP could come back if he wanted, but he has moved on.


He is doing quite well. We spoke over the summer.

Still same dry sense of humor


----------



## Omego

I'm just back and clicked on this thread because I noticed that there were lots of bans. Why has JLD been banned? I'm curious. If I'm not allowed to ask, just ignore me.


----------



## Deejo

She was banned for inciting. Hope that is sufficient, because we don't do details. Another member in the same thread was permanently banned as a result.


----------



## Omego

Got it. I figured it could be something like that...


----------



## vellocet

PBear said:


> Conrad, in particular, received multiple temporary bans before his permaban. Yet he persisted in the same actions.


I didn't see anything from him ever that was reportable. He posted a lot of sarcasm, which everyone here does, but nothing out of line. I never saw a personal attack or anything of the sort.

He was victim of the mob mentality, I'm sure.


----------



## hambone

PBear said:


> Conrad, in particular, received multiple temporary bans before his permaban. Yet he persisted in the same actions.
> 
> AFAIK
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sorry PBear.. mod said he was banned because he was tired of receiving so many complaints.

IOW, people who disagreed with his position, complained.. 

More than one way to skin a cat... rather than ignore the unwarranted complaints... ban Conrad.


Conrad wasn't doing anything a bunch of others weren't doing.


----------



## GTdad

Deejo said:


> She was banned for inciting. Hope that is sufficient, because we don't do details.


That was surprising, since she was usually pretty adept at getting within millimeters of the line but not hurling herself across it.




Deejo said:


> Another member in the same thread was permanently banned as a result.


That one was less surprising. He kind of had "suicide by mod" written all over him.


----------



## pidge70

GTdad said:


> That was surprising, since she was usually pretty adept at getting within millimeters of the line but not hurling herself across it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one was less surprising. He kind of had "suicide by mod" written all over him.


Oh man, which thread?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/politics-religion/216809-controversial-debate.html ?


----------



## Ikaika

pidge70 said:


> Oh man, which thread?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Back just this once, shouldn't you be studying? . Profs are too easy these days


----------



## GTdad

pidge70 said:


> Oh man, which thread?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm pretty sure it was the tangle with Russell on the Why Men Cheat vs. Why Women Cheat thread.


----------



## pidge70

drerio said:


> Back just this once, shouldn't you be studying? . Profs are too easy these days


Yeah, I have homework I need to do. Sigh....lol Got classes in a couple hours too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pidge70

GTdad said:


> I'm pretty sure it was the tangle with Russell on the Why Men Cheat vs. Why Women Cheat thread.


Ah, gotcha. Thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blossom Leigh

GTdad said:


> That was surprising, since she was usually pretty adept at getting within millimeters of the line but not hurling herself across it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one was less surprising. He kind of had "suicide by mod" written all over him.


Hurling covertly 

and 

Hurling overtly

is merely separated by one letter


----------



## Gabriel

vellocet said:


> I didn't see anything from him ever that was reportable. He posted a lot of sarcasm, which everyone here does, but nothing out of line. I never saw a personal attack or anything of the sort.
> 
> He was victim of the mob mentality, I'm sure.


Conrad was a lightning rod back in the day. Also very passionate politically - and wasn't shy about it.


----------



## vellocet

Gabriel said:


> Conrad was a lightning rod back in the day. *Also very passionate politically *- and wasn't shy about it.


And that's why he is gone IMO. Team librul didn't like him.


----------



## Almostrecovered

the mods are liberal?


----------



## Caribbean Man

hambone said:


> Sorry PBear.. mod said he was banned because he was tired of receiving so many complaints.
> 
> IOW, people who disagreed with his position, complained..
> 
> More than one way to skin a cat... rather than ignore the unwarranted complaints... ban Conrad.
> 
> 
> Conrad wasn't doing anything a bunch of others weren't doing.


Conrad was a good fellow , although we disagreed a lot I respected his skill and liked his tenacity.

But his time had come.

So too , will others


----------



## Almostrecovered

Caribbean Man said:


> Conrad was a good fellow , although we disagreed a lot I respected his skill and liked his tenacity.
> 
> But his time had come.
> 
> So too , will others


----------



## happy as a clam

Caribbean Man said:


> But his time had come.
> 
> So too , will others


----------



## vellocet

Almostrecovered said:


> the mods are liberal?


No, those who mobbed up and looked for any silly reason to report him.


----------



## Almostrecovered

vellocet said:


> No, those who mobbed up and looked for any silly reason to report him.


actually it is my understanding that the mods just banned a few folks for constantly reporting people for silly reasons

thus I would think that they had a better reason

I cant say for sure since I rarely read Conrad nor the politics section


----------



## PBear

I appreciated Conrad's thoughts when he ventured outside the politics section. And I rarely ventured in there. But from the times I did venture in there, he appeared to be posting just to get into arguments, rather than discuss. And the majority of his contributions to the site were in that area, as opposed to his (IMHO) more valuable contribution to guys that needed to be slapped with the Man Up hammer. 

Whatever. I'm not a mod, I don't know who complained about what. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



vellocet said:


> And that's why he is gone IMO. Team librul didn't like him.


I'm conservative. I didn't like him. :scratchhead:


----------



## Almostrecovered

Maricha75 said:


> I'm conservative. I didn't like him. :scratchhead:


reported


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Caribbean Man said:


> But his time had come.
> 
> So too , will others


One can only hope.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

There have been times I've wondered if I'm in line for the chopping block for being blunt sometimes. I've tried to "tone" down a bit.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Blossom Leigh said:


> There have been times I've wondered if I'm in line for the chopping block for being blunt sometimes. I've tried to "tone" down a bit.


reported


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Almostrecovered said:


> reported


For being conservative?


----------



## Almostrecovered

hey if it worked to get rid of Conrad....


----------



## hambone

Caribbean Man said:


> Conrad was a good fellow , although we disagreed a lot I respected his skill and liked his tenacity.
> 
> But his time had come.
> 
> So too , will others



Mods said he was banned because of too many complaints..

Not because the complaints were legitimate.

The mob got him....


----------



## hambone

Almostrecovered said:


> actually it is my understanding that the mods just banned a few folks for constantly reporting people for silly reasons
> 
> thus I would think that they had a better reason
> 
> I cant say for sure since I rarely read Conrad nor the politics section


Per the mods, they changed the rule after they banned Conrad... saying that hey would ban folks for unwarranted reporting...

Too late for Conrad.


----------



## Almostrecovered

hambone said:


> Per the mods, they changed the rule after they banned Conrad... saying that hey would ban folks for unwarranted reporting...
> 
> Too late for Conrad.


out of curiosity where was this said?


----------



## over20

I miss Conrad, he is very well read......


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Almostrecovered said:


> reported


AR you are cracking me up! Great sense of humor.. you make me laugh often.


----------



## Maricha75

LOL! Did it never occur to anyone that Conrad may well be around, still? It's not like no one has ever created a new account as someone else lol. I've seen that multiple times since I've been here.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

hambone said:


> Mods said he was banned because of too many complaints..
> 
> Not because the complaints were legitimate.
> 
> The mob got him....


Selective recall. 

This is the actual thread that covered the circumstances around Big Cs banning. 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/politics-religion/185201-conrad-2-a.html

But it has been proven that if you repeat the same claim often enough some people will believe it regardless of whether it is true or not simply because it reinforces their particular worldview. The actual facts matter little.


----------



## Gabriel

Conrad was full of vitriol in the political section. Over the top. But I would think that would be okay in that section.

However, it may have been that he spilled that over into other sections. I seem to remember that happening a couple of times (maybe that's my selective memory).

Whatever, he's gone.


----------



## Gabriel

Is CeePaul still around? He was EXACTLY like Conrad, except on the other side of the political fence. And CeePaul had never experienced infidelity in any way - yet he would post in CWI.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Read starting around post 420 in the thread I cited above to see that Vellocet and Hambone made the same assertions back in April that they are making now. 

It was refuted then. Why is it being asserted once more?


----------



## PBear

hambone said:


> Mods said he was banned because of too many complaints..
> 
> Not because the complaints were legitimate.
> 
> The mob got him....


This was Amp's comments from the other thread...



> To clarify, the complaints that everyone in keying in on in my statement have been a mixed bag of valid and vindictive over the months. On the morning of the banning the complaints were valid, relatively minor in nature but valid. They added to the hash marks that continued to build against Conrad.
> 
> On changing his behavior. At the last banning, Conrad was warned both publicly and via PM from me to discontinue opening multiple threads that we basically on the same subject and designed to invoke negative responses from a targeted group of members. (Baiting) He ignored the warning and a couple of days later opened 3 more. He was banned by me for 30 days. I can trace 6 bannings on Conrad and I expect there are more. In general, we have a three strike rule. He beat the odds.
> 
> The mods discussed his membership a couple of months ago and people are correct, he was given somewhat of a pass on some of his behaviors because he actively contributed to the real mission of TAM in helping people with troubled lives and marriages. The goodwill can only go so far.
> 
> The P&R forum is there as an outlet for members just as Soc is. Moderation in P&R is pretty lenient in comparison to other forums. Our mission is not to stifle debate, nor to direct it. But when it becomes so snarky and divisive that multiple members are in risk of being banned, mods will act.
> 
> Whether you agree or not, I stand by my decision to ban him. It was not personal as I liked the guy, it was just time. I hope this clears some things up and I will consider this my last statement on the matter. Vent on. Thanks.


And yes, I realize he might be on here with another account, or even just reading anonymously. If he is, he's probably giggling about people still talking about his banning. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## over20

Maricha75 said:


> LOL! Did it never occur to anyone that Conrad may well be around, still? It's not like no one has ever created a new account as someone else lol. I've seen that multiple times since I've been here.


Very good point! He has so much swagger, and I mean swagger as a compliment , we would all suspect the poster to be him.


----------



## FrenchFry

Gabriel said:


> Is CeePaul still around? He was EXACTLY like Conrad, except on the other side of the political fence. And CeePaul had never experienced infidelity in any way - yet he would post in CWI.


Cee Paul has been permabanned as well.


----------



## hambone

VermisciousKnid said:


> Selective recall.
> 
> This is the actual thread that covered the circumstances around Big Cs banning.
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/politics-religion/185201-conrad-2-a.html
> 
> But it has been proven that if you repeat the same claim often enough some people will believe it regardless of whether it is true or not simply because it reinforces their particular worldview. The actual facts matter little.


That's not the right thread. But, check out post # 16 in it.

It was an earlier thread... Conrad1?


----------



## GTdad

FrenchFry said:


> Cee Paul has been permabanned as well.


Talk about a guy who liked to fight. I remember agreeing with him on a point he was making, and he took issue with the way I did it. Jebus.


----------



## vellocet

Almostrecovered said:


> actually it is my understanding that the mods just banned a few folks for constantly reporting people for silly reasons
> 
> thus I would think that they had a better reason


The reason stated in Conrad's case was numerous complaints.

Those who complained were looking for anything they could, IMO.


----------



## vellocet

Maricha75 said:


> I'm conservative. I didn't like him. :scratchhead:


Then I suspect you weren't part of the mob that reported him.


----------



## vellocet

hambone said:


> Per the mods, they changed the rule after they banned Conrad... saying that hey would ban folks for unwarranted reporting...
> 
> Too late for Conrad.


And very convenient for the Gambino crew.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

hambone said:


> That's not the right thread. But, check out post # 16 in it.
> 
> It was an earlier thread... Conrad1?


Actually it is the right thread. Conrad 1 was locked and then Conrad 2 appeared. By the end of Conrad 2, the mod, Amp, had explained his reasoning in great detail. It's clear that it wasn't over Conrad's politics or as a result of bogus violations. 

If you want to see the most detailed explanation of the banning, read all 30 pages of Conrad 2. Fun!


----------



## vellocet

VermisciousKnid said:


> Selective recall.


No, its not selective recall. I remember it, tried to find it though, but don't have that kind of time in threads that are a mile long.

But after Conrad's banning Amp had stated there will be consequences to unsubstantiated and multiple reporting. 

You can ask Amp I suppose.


----------



## vellocet

VermisciousKnid said:


> Read starting around post 420 in the thread I cited above to see that Vellocet and Hambone made the same assertions back in April that they are making now.
> 
> It was refuted then. Why is it being asserted once more?


Post 431 in Conrad 2 is what I remember. Not sure exactly what Amp was trying to say, or maybe I read it wrong. But he did decide that over reporting would be dealt with.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

vellocet said:


> The reason stated in Conrad's case was numerous complaints.
> 
> Those who complained were looking for anything they could, IMO.


Numerous VALID complaints. 

Conrad obliged them by giving them valid, if minor, reasons to complain. I guess you could say he accumulated a bunch of misdemeanors but no felonies.


----------



## vellocet

VermisciousKnid said:


> Numerous VALID complaints.


Such as? I read nothing he ever said that was a VALID reason to report him. And certainly nothing any more worse than those who argued against him. 

Just a bunch of people getting their panties in a wad over his opinion.


----------



## happy as a clam

VermisciousKnid said:


> Numerous VALID complaints.


Hold on a sec... VALID according to who? VALID can be a very subjective term...


----------



## Blossom Leigh

One would assume according to forum rules. That's the only measure by which a complaint can be legitimized.


----------



## PBear

vellocet said:


> Such as? I read nothing he ever said that was a VALID reason to report him. And certainly nothing any more worse than those who argued against him.
> 
> Just a bunch of people getting their panties in a wad over his opinion.


Did you read the quote I posted from the Conrad2 thread? Towards the bottom of the second page. Amp states that Conrad was creating multiple threads after his initial threads were closed, and he had been warned both publicly and in PM. He had 6 previous bannings, as opposed to the three strikes you're out rule commonly used. He continued to thumb his nose at the mods and their rules. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GTdad

Blossom Leigh said:


> One would assume according to forum rules. That's the only measure by which a complaint can be legitimized.


At times there may be cause for concern over the authenticity of documentation (i.e., PMs) used to back up a complaint.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

GTdad said:


> At times there may be cause for concern over the authenticity of documentation (i.e., PMs) used to back up a complaint.


Agreed

if there aren't any checks and balances on integrity of evidence submitted then validity will always remain a question no matter who is involved in some circumstances. Other rules are more clear and enforceable by the threads as evidence themselves.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

vellocet said:


> No, its not selective recall. I remember it, tried to find it though, but don't have that kind of time in threads that are a mile long.
> 
> But after Conrad's banning Amp had stated there will be consequences to unsubstantiated and multiple reporting.
> 
> You can ask Amp I suppose.


You keep hanging your hat on the idea that he was nailed for unsubstantiated offenses. Amp stated that there were at least six substantiated offenses that he could point to. 

The additional rule about multiple and false reporting doesn't imply in any way that Conrad was not guilty. I think it was added and publicized to prevent opposing sides from trying to egg on the opposition in order to report them.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

vellocet said:


> Such as? I read nothing he ever said that was a VALID reason to report him. And certainly nothing any more worse than those who argued against him.
> 
> Just a bunch of people getting their panties in a wad over his opinion.


You realize that there are stated rules, a group of mods, and their interpretations? What you or I feel is close to the line but not over, they may feel is over it. That's the risk you take by dancing next to the line. 

It isn't a democracy. It's a private forum.


----------



## vellocet

PBear said:


> Did you read the quote I posted from the Conrad2 thread? Towards the bottom of the second page. Amp states that Conrad was creating multiple threads after his initial threads were closed, and he had been warned both publicly and in PM. He had 6 previous bannings, as opposed to the three strikes you're out rule commonly used. He continued to thumb his nose at the mods and their rules.


He also said



> the complaints that everyone in keying in on in my statement have been a mixed bag of valid and vindictive over the months.


In other words, the mob was out to get him and getting desperate in their attempts.




> On the morning of the banning the complaints were valid, *relatively minor* in nature but valid.


Sarcasm is supposed to be a "valid" reason for banning. That being the case, everyone here should be banned.

"relatively minor", so the mob found the smallest and most minute "reason" to report. Again, just a bunch of people that were looking for anything they could find.




> They added to the hash marks that continued to build against Conrad.


So basically the "mixed bag of valid and vindictive" reports helped to build against him. Amp said he got tired of the complaints. Would he have had then if there weren't that "mixed bag of valid and vindictive" reports over "months"? Probably not.

If there are enough "minor" but supposedly "valid" reasons reported over and over again by those that were looking for anything on him, they begin to look more valid than they are.


----------



## vellocet

VermisciousKnid said:


> You keep hanging your hat on the idea that he was nailed for unsubstantiated offenses. Amp stated that there were at least six substantiated offenses that he could point to.


Which were? I sure never saw it. I even went on a exploratory witch hunt, much as the mob did, to find anything and everything.

I came up empty handed.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

happy as a clam said:


> Hold on a sec... VALID according to who? VALID can be a very subjective term...


Published rules as interpreted by a mod. Of course it's subjective, but it isn't random. Your not going to get one mod saying that posting the same topic multiple times is okay and another one saying it's fine. 

Once again, the forum has rules that you agree to when you sign up. 

I suppose if you're from a sarcastic family that curses each other out for fun it might be easy to run afoul of the "treating each other with respect" rule.


----------



## Regret214

Dig got banned once for calling a group of posters ideas "foolish". Someone reported him saying that he was calling them names. On his banning the reason was "calling someone foolish". When it was presented to the moderators that he never called anyone a name, his ban was changed to "argumentative" or something like that. His final ban happened in Social when the group was told not to speak of a prior incident. Another poster did and wasn't banned. Dig called that poster out on it and got his permaban.

No. It's not a democracy. It's a privately owned forum as stated above.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VermisciousKnid

vellocet said:


> Which were? I sure never saw it. I even went on a exploratory witch hunt, much as the mob did, to find anything and everything.
> 
> I came up empty handed.


This is circular logic. We know that what you call valid is most likely different than what a mod calls valid. So you could read a thread and count zero violations and the mod could read the same thread and count two. 

The intent behind reporting them doesn't matter. If it's a violation that's a strike on the reportee and if it isn't that might be a strike against the reporter. Not sure how that works.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

VermisciousKnid said:


> This is circular logic. We know that what you call valid is most likely different than what a mod calls valid. So you could read a thread and count zero violations and the mod could read the same thread and count two.
> 
> The intent behind reporting them doesn't matter. If it's a violation that's a strike on the reportee and if it isn't that might be a strike against the reporter. Not sure how that works.


Intent can matter...


----------



## vellocet

VermisciousKnid said:


> The intent behind reporting them doesn't matter.


Might not matter to the mods, even if they can't see that the reporter is just being vindictive.

Matters to me out of principle, because there were people out to get him, and as Amp stated, the violations were minor, with the exception of those apparently at the end (the other warnings, whatever they were), and people were desperately looking for a reason to report. The mods can make whatever decisions they want with the reporting. Not up to us, and like you said, this isn't a democracy.

But the mob nitpicked, threw a hellstorm of reports that filled up the mods inbox, and as vindictive and minor as they were, they added up against him for when the other alleged real offenses came up.

Call it circular logic if you like. He got railroaded by the those that didn't like his opinions and superfluously reported his posts. I saw nothing offensive or anything out of line in anything he posted. If anything he was very careful not to take it to a personal level. And I saw people make it personal with him.


----------



## Coffee Amore

There was already a lengthy discussion about Conrad's ban. 

We don't need another lengthy discussion about it.


----------



## vellocet

Then perhaps we don't need any lengthy discussions about banned members at all.

I'd think it would be against the rules to talk about them when they aren't here to defend themselves. That whole, "respect" thing.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Except it can/does bring about appropriate rule revisions that serves the community as a whole. Healthy forum assessing.  Never ending forum improvement


----------



## Chris H.

Yeah, I'm with CA, this is getting ridiculous. I don't think we need to drudge it up again.


----------



## hambone

PBear said:


> Did you read the quote I posted from the Conrad2 thread? Towards the bottom of the second page. Amp states that Conrad was creating multiple threads after his initial threads were closed, and he had been warned both publicly and in PM. He had 6 previous bannings, as opposed to the three strikes you're out rule commonly used. He continued to thumb his nose at the mods and their rules.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The two issues that I know of that Conrad was asked to cease and desist.. he did.


----------



## lenzi

So what's everybody having for dinner?


----------



## vellocet

Well getting off the Conrad issue and being done with it, I will say this, I hope the mods will try to recognize when someone doing the reporting is grasping at straws and simply is being ridiculous and petty.


----------



## vellocet

lenzi said:


> So what's everybody having for dinner?


Pot roast, with a side of banned yams.....er, I mean canned yams


----------



## lenzi

vellocet said:


> Pot roast, with a side of banned yams.....er, I mean canned yams


You could sit around the campfire and eat some pork and beans but make sure you wear your bannedana

Ok that was admittedly weak but it's all I got.


----------



## Entropy3000

So what was up with Fender_?

I suspected mutliple accounts and that was stated. 

My assumption is that the other account(s) would be banned too? Is that what happens?


----------



## Deejo

Pretty sure I stated it earlier in this thread, but just to reiterate, I will ban for beer ... or scratch tickets.


----------



## FrenchFry

Entropy3000 said:


> So what was up with Fender_?
> 
> I suspected mutliple accounts and that was stated.
> 
> My assumption is that the other account(s) would be banned too? Is that what happens?


Yup! All multiples are banned.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Deejo said:


> Pretty sure I stated it earlier in this thread, but just to reiterate, I will ban for beer ... or scratch tickets.



Good beer or can I buy something cheap like Natty Ice?


----------



## lenzi

FrenchFry said:


> Yup! All multiples are banned.


My girlfriend always talks about multiples but I think she's referring to something other than duplicate user accounts on internet relationship discussion forums.


----------



## that_tumor

FrenchFry said:


> Yup! All multiples are banned.



All?


----------



## Entropy3000

FrenchFry said:


> Yup! All multiples are banned.


Sorry for the silly question ... it just seems like a blatant no no.


----------



## Anonymous07

Can I ask what happened to Anon Pink? 

She was active just a few days ago.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

lenzi said:


> So what's everybody having for dinner?


Grilled egg and cheddar sandwich


----------



## PieceOfSky

sidney2718 said:


> But PM's are absurdly easy to fake. My mail server gets dozens of them every day, some apparently from the "mail administrator" at my site, who is me. But if it wasn't me, I'd not know unless the English was bad.




e-mail is easy to fake, partly because we like to be able to send them from anywhere to anywhere else, with any number of stops along the way. And partly because our e-mail tools often hide info that is present in the e-mail message that would make obvious it is a fake.



PMs, on the other hand, are transferred via a more tightly controlled channel, and protected by a password. There are ways to abuse this arrangement, but much more difficult than sending a fairly obvious fake e-mail. An easily guessed password is probably the weakest link here.



That's what I think I know, anyways.


----------



## happy as a clam

vellocet said:


> Pot roast, with a side of banned yams.....er, I mean canned yams


Did you say canned yaps? Oh, my bad, canned YAMS....

:rofl:


----------



## PieceOfSky

Anonymous07 said:


> Can I ask what happened to Anon Pink?
> 
> She was active just a few days ago.




My heart wants to believe it had something to do with a cease and desist letter sent by her dog's lawyer regarding a photo she posted months ago showing the Sharpied-on eyebrows she drew on his fur.



But my mind tells me no dog can afford a lawyer, and lawyers don't take on cases like that pro bone-o.



(My memory of that photo still cracks me up!)


----------



## happy as a clam

Anyone have a recipe for cheese bannelloni... er, I mean, cannelloni?

(Ok, that was REALLY bad. I'm done now.)


----------



## Chris H.

vellocet said:


> Well getting off the Conrad issue and being done with it, I will say this, I hope the mods will try to recognize when someone doing the reporting is grasping at straws and simply is being ridiculous and petty.


Yeah, well we've been at it a while now, so hopefully!


----------



## Ikaika

I think this thread needs rainbows 

http://youtu.be/fahr069-fzE


----------



## Chris H.

drerio said:


> I think this thread needs rainbows
> 
> Somewhere Over the Rainbow by Israel Kamakawiwo'Ole - YouTube


If I could just have that song play when all mods login, I know we'd ban less people.


----------



## Regret214

What if it's the Tiny Tim version? I'd think that may sooth some and others it may incite!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000

Time to turn the page


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Omg.. love Bob Segars


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



that_tumor said:


> All?


Very clever...


----------



## lenzi

Maricha75 said:


> Very clever...


Not clever enough, apparently.


----------



## over20

lenzi said:


> Not clever enough, apparently.


Lenzi, I think you might be leading AR in jokes on this thread....the dinner post , the multiples post and now this one..:smthumbup:


We just don't need a bouncing eye....:rofl:


----------



## john117

vellocet said:


> And that's why he is gone IMO. Team librul didn't like him.



I have been on the internet before it was called the internet and only got banned once... For posting what worked for me and apparently being insensitive to others. It was in a well regarded mental health forum.

Nearly got banned in my hometown's newspaper community board where I spent years researching how fake the property tax system is, from assessments to distributions and so on. Even wound up some local and named politicians. Never did get banned 

It is not easy to write your views without appearing that you're dumping on others. But if this here guy whose first language isn't even English can do it, it's doable. 

Passion is good but passion overload... Not so good.


----------



## heartsbeating

john117 said:


> I have been on the internet before it was called the internet


I've heard about said mystical time before 'the internet'.


----------



## john117

Yep, Arpanet, CSnet, BITnet, Usenet, and every other net... Fun days.


----------



## mablenc

The latest events remind me of the Salem witch trials. Luckily people get banned here, not burned. The same human behavior occurs. The people of Salem wanted to cleanse the city of witches. That was the main purpose. Then it was used to get rid of people they disliked. Mind you, their reputation didn't matter, there was a thirst for blood hidden or lost behind "good intent". Anyone who questioned the proof motives got labeled and killed as a witch too. So very few people spoke up. 

I will state that this place shouldn't be used as a hook up site. That's plain wrong, cheating is also wrong, it one of those things in life that is unfair and damaging to many innocent parties. That's why we have moderators and reporting functions. 

I'm posting this because I came here in a time in my life when I was in so much pain I just wanted it to stop. I had been through tragedy after tragedy and felt lost. 

I found life saving help, I found genuine good people who helped me. Some knew my situation, some didn't. I had people pray for me and offer support, I had one friend making sure I took my anxiety medication. Others made me laugh and see hope.

I hope that everyone can find help, many found the TAM looking for a light at the end of the tunnel. Many people are in pain, while others are climbing out of that hole and extending their hand to those who need it. 

I ask all of you to look back and reflect in who has helped you and supported you and offer help to others. I also humbly ask you to reflect in people's reputation here, before you make any assumptions. While it's easy to hide behind the great internet, people's personalities do come through. It's easy to identify those here to help.

I've found my peace, I'm in a different place now, I'm actually happy and found myself, my voice and have learned to take a positive approach to life.
I hope everyone can find that too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray

Gabriel said:


> Is CeePaul still around? He was EXACTLY like Conrad, except on the other side of the political fence.


He came back 4 times. He was quite obvious in his posting style so it was pretty easy to deduce. He's a big guy, and in real life he's used to intimidating people. It doesn't work so well here.

He did tick me off by deleting his thread in SIM. He wanted to vent, not to actually do anything about his marriage issues. There are several people who used to be in his shoes but aren't anymore. We all tried convincing him that he was taking the wrong approach in dealing with his wife. That thread had some of my best posts I've added to TAM and *poof* they were gone when he grew tired of us not letting him just blame shift everything to his wife.

I so strongly could see myself 8 years ago in the way he behaved. And it resulted in me not getting laid very often. 

Much of my own change is me deciding I didn't want to go through life with such a chip on my shoulder and grumping at everybody. When I came to TAM I'd already changed that part of myself, but my marriage still had issues. A fair amount were a fallout of my previous behavior. I was no longer behaving that way, but my wife needed time and help to get over it and bury it in the past.

I do hope someday he can go down the same path.



Gabriel said:


> And CeePaul had never experienced infidelity in any way - yet he would post in CWI.


IIRC, he did have a girlfriend cheat and he dumped her. But no marital infidelity.

I post on CWI too. No infidelity - at least that I know about. But I certainly have a lot of real life experience. It's a rather sobering when I do the tally... My mom cheated, my sis cheated, my SIL cheated on my brother. I'm the only one in my family that isn't a BS or WS. Many of my close friends are BS. My best bud had a wife that acted out the cheater script to the T. She married the OM last month.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Maricha75 said:


> Very clever...


Who was that?


----------



## Gabriel

larry.gray said:


> IIRC, he did have a girlfriend cheat and he dumped her. But no marital infidelity.
> 
> I post on CWI too. No infidelity - at least that I know about. But I certainly have a lot of real life experience. It's a rather sobering when I do the tally... My mom cheated, my sis cheated, my SIL cheated on my brother. I'm the only one in my family that isn't a BS or WS. Many of my close friends are BS. My best bud had a wife that acted out the cheater script to the T. She married the OM last month.


Didn't know anything about a girlfriend cheating, but I definitely could be wrong. I do recall folks calling him out on not being a victim of infidelity while going around blasting cheaters as unrepentant, permanent evil with no hope. He was in the camp of "R is for idiots". 

I was not a fan of his and don't miss him at all.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Regret214 said:


> Dig got banned once for calling a group of posters ideas "foolish". Someone reported him saying that he was calling them names. On his banning the reason was "calling someone foolish". When it was presented to the moderators that he never called anyone a name, his ban was changed to "argumentative" or something like that. His final ban happened in Social when the group was told not to speak of a prior incident. Another poster did and wasn't banned. Dig called that poster out on it and got his permaban.
> 
> No. It's not a democracy. It's a privately owned forum as stated above.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If my memory serves me right, Dig was banned numerous times and permabanned TWICE.

The only explanation for this would be that after he was permabanned the first time, the mods allowed him to return .

In order for that to happen, someone would have petitioned them, based on his past contributions and lots of posters like myself supported his return.

So if we apply your logic ,vis-à-vis a lack of democracy in the actions of the mods , then Dig would have been a _beneficiary_ and not a victim of any implied inequality , as stated above.


----------



## john117

Just curious, are there any warnings issued via PM prior to banning?


----------



## Almostrecovered

in most cases no, and frankly I agree with that as the mods have enough work to do for free


----------



## Regret214

Caribbean Man said:


> If my memory serves me right, Dig was banned numerous times and permabanned TWICE.
> 
> The only explanation for this would be that after he was permabanned the first time, the mods allowed him to return .
> 
> In order for that to happen, someone would have petitioned them, based on his past contributions and lots of posters like myself supported his return.
> 
> So if we apply your logic ,vis-à-vis a lack of democracy in the actions of the mods , then Dig would have been a _beneficiary_ and not a victim of any implied inequality , as stated above.


Actually he was permabanned three times. The first was when he and Badblood got into it and ChrisH thought he'd been banned several times already, which he hadn't, so the decision was reversed. The second was when he was reported on the "foolish" comment and someone started a thread asking for reconsideration, which ChrisH approved. His third and final ban he accepted fully as he thought he was making a point "sticking up" for his friends in Social during TAMgate 2013 (that makes me giggle that he describes it that way). He says it was due to a member who's name rhymes with Trenton (whatever that means).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Regret214

Almostrecovered said:


> in most cases no, and frankly I agree with that as the mods have enough work to do for free


Agreed! I don't know if I could ever do this pro bono.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Caribbean Man said:


> If my memory serves me right, Dig was banned numerous times and permabanned TWICE.
> 
> The only explanation for this would be that after he was permabanned the first time, the mods allowed him to return .
> 
> In order for that to happen, someone would have petitioned them, based on his past contributions and lots of posters like myself supported his return.
> 
> So if we apply your logic ,vis-à-vis a lack of democracy in the actions of the mods , then Dig would have been a _beneficiary_ and not a victim of any implied inequality , as stated above.


Not true. He was permabanned on his first ban when the one who did it mistakenly believed he had been banned multiple times before. That got reversed/shortened. The second time was over the whole "foolish" error. He said ideas were foolish and some said he was calling PEOPLE foolish. 
His final permaban was last year when Trenton implicated a bunch of us in the "TAMgate" fiasco. He'd had enough and went off, as did one or two others... resulting in their permabans.


----------



## Maricha75

Damn, Regret... my memory is about as good as yours!


----------



## Regret214

For transparency, Dig and Maricha and her husband play World of Warcraft together. Hence, they ALL know the tiring ban story of Dig. I say tiring because it's sometimes overly dramatic at TAM and it's good to get out and smell the flowers.

Or play WoW if you're Dig and Maricha! 

Maybe I'll try a hunter this weekend, but this is a Horde household, I'm afraid!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Regret214

Maricha75 said:


> Damn, Regret... my memory is about as good as yours!


One would almost think we chat with the same guy on a daily basis!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered

Hey Regret, maybe next time you could hold the ice bucket steady before Dig finishes his speech on FB?


----------



## Regret214

Maybe he shouldn't be so long winded!! That bucket was heavy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered

wonder what number ban it is now for TRBE?


----------



## Almostrecovered

OH NO!! Not that_tumor!!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

poor little tumor
sniff sniff


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Regret214 said:


> One would almost think we chat with the same guy on a daily basis!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


AR? :scratchhead:


----------



## Almostrecovered

the women, they love me


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Almostrecovered said:


> the women, they love me


It's the turtle


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Almostrecovered said:


> OH NO!! Not that_tumor!!
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> poor little tumor
> sniff sniff


:rofl:


----------



## Regret214

Almostrecovered said:


> the women, they love me


My kitten swats at the bouncing turtle on the screen. She just loves it!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lenzi

Caribbean Man said:


> If my memory serves me right, Dig was banned numerous times and permabanned TWICE





Regret214 said:


> Actually he was permabanned three times.


Both of these statements are impossible.


----------



## Regret214

lenzi said:


> Both of these statements are impossible.


One would think. Until a permanent ban is reversed, then string theory is at work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered

permaban= most likely not coming back unless you're TRBE or Dig


----------



## Maricha75

Not at all, lenzi. He was permabanned at the start, but it was revised once the mods were informed that 1. The first was his very first ban. 2. They read the post and saw he was not calling PEOPLE foolish.

The third one... well, different story. But damn, what a way to go. Him and Red, both. I still giggle when I think of Red's final post.


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Almostrecovered said:


> permaban= most likely not coming back unless you're TRBE or Dig


Wait, what about bandit?


----------



## hambone

Almostrecovered said:


> in most cases no, and frankly I agree with that as the mods have enough work to do for free


If a guy is screwing up.. don't they deserve the chance to go back and edit their post... and go forward and abide by the rules?

Or, if a guy is getting close to the line... but not over... do they deserve a warning.


At the other extreme, there is behavior that is so far past the line that it calls for a permaban on first offense.


If Mods are overworked. Maybe we need more mods.


----------



## Almostrecovered

you get what you pay for

the rules are fairly straight forward and if anything the mods exercise discretionary judgement more often than you think (as an example I've had a few posts nixed but didn't get a ban, I got the message, iow it was a warning of sorts)


----------



## Maricha75

Hambone, how many threads have you gone into and saw MAJOR cleanup? You see that posts were deleted all over. Even threads. They give warning in those threads. People know when they have crossed the line, and know when they're walking close. I'm fairly certain I've come close to that line a time or two... one poster comes to mind in that case: T2. I have had some(not mods) PM me to settle down because he wasn't worth getting banned. But there's no way anyone can say "I didn't know..." Yes, they/we do.


----------



## Dollystanford

Almostrecovered said:


> Hey Regret, maybe next time you could hold the ice bucket steady before Dig finishes his speech on FB?


That was no bucket, it was a mere bowl!


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Dollystanford said:


> That was no bucket, it was a mere bowl!


True. True. It was a bowl... but I did love Wysh's! LOL


----------



## Regret214

It felt like a bucket.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

Maricha75 said:


> Hambone, how many threads have you gone into and saw MAJOR cleanup? You see that posts were deleted all over. Even threads. They give warning in those threads. People know when they have crossed the line, and know when they're walking close. I'm fairly certain I've come close to that line a time or two... one poster comes to mind in that case: T2. I have had some(not mods) PM me to settle down because he wasn't worth getting banned. But there's no way anyone can say "I didn't know..." Yes, they/we do.


It's kind of funny. Witch hunt for posters, but no one mentions the witch hunt on the mods. Are they perfect, nope, but neither are we. I've been in the middle of a thread where bans were handed out. I watched people rant and rave because they missed the direct insult, the gender biased insult or the direct insult of a spouse after the OP asked people to stop. All because the posts were deleted. Like you, I have seen many warnings, to everyone, in the middle of a thread, but people have to get the last word.


----------



## larry.gray

Almostrecovered said:


> wonder what number ban it is now for TRBE?


She's got to hold the record for coming back after dropping the F-bomb at other posters.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

hambone said:


> If a guy is screwing up.. don't they deserve the chance to go back and edit their post... and go forward and abide by the rules?
> 
> Or, if a guy is getting close to the line... but not over... do they deserve a warning.
> 
> 
> At the other extreme, there is behavior that is so far past the line that it calls for a permaban on first offense.
> 
> 
> If Mods are overworked. Maybe we need more mods.


Assign someone to read everything by a particular out of control poster the way the Dallas Cowboys had to hire a guy just to keep their star receiver, Dez Bryant, out of trouble? Impractical. 

Self policing should come first, followed by friends telling you to get a grip before you go too far. Any other kind of policing is too late. 

Editing an offending post to avoid a ban? Deliver the insult and then take it back after the damage is done, laughing to yourself about how you ged the system? That one is asking for abuse. The only way that might work for me is if the person removing the offending language also had to make an additional post *sincerely* explaining why they felt the need to act like a POS.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

Many of the posters currently being discussed, have multiple temporary bans. I'd say that is the definition of "deserve a chance to abide by the rules going forward."


----------



## happy as a clam

VermisciousKnid said:


> Editing an offending post to avoid a ban? Deliver the insult and then take it back after the damage is done, laughing to yourself about how you ged the system? That one is asking for abuse.


Yeah, and oftentimes it's too late to "retrieve" the offensive post if someone else has already "quoted" it in their next post. Better not to post it in the first place. Just walk away from the computer. 

Having said that, I'm sure we've all posted things once or twice that we wish we hadn't.


----------



## Almostrecovered




----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Almostrecovered said:


>


You're wrong.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

happy as a clam said:


> Yeah, and oftentimes it's too late to "retrieve" the offensive post if someone else has already "quoted" it in their next post. Better not to post it in the first place. Just walk away from the computer.
> 
> Having said that, I'm sure we've all posted things once or twice that we wish we hadn't.


Exactly. And sometimes the offending post does get quoted and the person who made it re-reads their own words and realizes that it came out wrong and they make a public apology to the injured party without being prompted. That shows respect. 

When the intent is to insult, you won't see any such apologies.


----------



## Entropy3000

Almostrecovered said:


>


Show me the data / study where this is proved.

I do not accept projections as facts.

Thinking others are wrong is just being insecure and controlling.


----------



## Regret214

Entropy3000 said:


> Show me the data / study where this is proved.
> 
> I do not accept projections as facts.
> 
> Thinking others are wrong is just being insecure and controlling.


So wrong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thor

What I was really hoping for in this thread was a Listing of Band Members.


----------



## Regret214

Stephen Tyler
Steve Perry
Stevie Ray Vaughn
Steve Smith
Steven Adler
Bono
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered

John Paul George and Ringo


----------



## happy as a clam

Thor said:


> What I was really hoping for in this thread was a Listing of *Band* Members.


Rock bands?
Marching bands?
Barbershop quartets?

Please be more specific...

:rofl:


----------



## Regret214

Almostrecovered said:


> John Paul George


The bass player for Led Zeppelin?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000

Almostrecovered said:


> John Paul George and Ringo


I think Pattie Boyd is worthy of discussion here even though she was not a Band Member. She did have three songs written for her by two Band Members in a love triangle.


----------



## Almostrecovered

now banned bands, there's an interesting one


The Doors


----------



## Regret214

Entropy3000 said:


> I think Pattie Boyd is worthy of discussion here even though she was not a Band Member. She did have three songs written for her by two Band Members in a love triangle.


Didn't Eric Clapton write one too?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000

Almostrecovered said:


> now banned bands, there's an interesting one
> 
> 
> The Doors


Love Me Two Times I'm Goin Away ...


----------



## Chuck71

Regret214 said:


> Stephen Tyler
> Steve Perry
> Stevie Ray Vaughn
> Steve Smith
> Steven Adler
> Bono
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


you know Steve Bono? WOW, not many know him, being a backup QB


----------



## Regret214

LOL. I don't know football. I actually put Bono in there because he always seems to be everywhere!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Fleetwood Mac wrote songs about their love triangles too


----------



## hambone

VermisciousKnid said:


> Assign someone to read everything by a particular out of control poster the way the Dallas Cowboys had to hire a guy just to keep their star receiver, Dez Bryant, out of trouble? Impractical.
> 
> Self policing should come first, followed by friends telling you to get a grip before you go too far. Any other kind of policing is too late.
> 
> Editing an offending post to avoid a ban? Deliver the insult and then take it back after the damage is done, laughing to yourself about how you ged the system? That one is asking for abuse. The only way that might work for me is if the person removing the offending language also had to make an additional post *sincerely* explaining why they felt the need to act like a POS.


Strawman...

How much experience do you have moderating?


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

hambone said:


> Strawman...


He didn't misrepresent your arguments.


----------



## joe kidd

I'm a mod on a hi def - audio forum. You would think that there would be no trouble but fanboys can get quite flamey. 
Especially when PDP was a viable option. The LCD / PDP wars were a ban and infraction fest for a long time.
( btw , PDP is a far superior tech. I miss Plasma. Lol)


----------



## VermisciousKnid

hambone said:


> Strawman...
> 
> How much experience do you have moderating?


Suppose you tell me exactly what part of my response has misinterpreted your posting and why, rather than calling out "strawman" and trying to change the subject. 

I concede that there may be other ways to interpret your post, but since you didn't elucidate, I had to guess. That isn't a strawman because I didn't misstate your sketchy outline of how that type of moderation would work. I filled in the blanks.


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



hambone said:


> Strawman...


The favorite argument for absolutely everything on TAM.


----------



## hambone

phillybeffandswiss said:


> He didn't misrepresent your arguments.


Now, THAT is funny..

So, YOU know what I meant better than I do????

Really?


----------



## hambone

VermisciousKnid said:


> Suppose you tell me exactly what part of my response has misinterpreted your posting and why, rather than calling out "strawman" and trying to change the subject.
> 
> I concede that there may be other ways to interpret your post, but since you didn't elucidate, I had to guess. That isn't a strawman because I didn't misstate your sketchy outline of how that type of moderation would work. I filled in the blanks.


Well, perhaps you should ask for clarification rather than go off with a bunch of stuff that I neither said nor implied. 

You concede that there are other ways to interpret what I said, mean while, you buddies are absolutely certain your misinterpretation was accurate. 

BTW, how much experience do you have with moderating message boards?


----------



## hambone

Maricha75 said:


> The favorite argument for absolutely everything on TAM.


Can you give me a couple of references to support your accusation?


----------



## Maricha75

Dude, seriously. Look in pretty much any thread and you see the "strawman" argument rear its ugly head. It gets old. Much like beating your head against the wall when someone just doesn't grasp what you're saying.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

I hate "strawman".. way too vague for my taste

Usually when someone throws that at me... I look at them with a "huh, what are you saying to me" look... followed by.. "is that the best you can do." Break down the details .... dont give me...

Oh look a bird...


----------



## Almostrecovered

Doesn't matter anyhow

They aren't changing the policy as far as I can tell, the warning request/complaint has been brought up as often as GNO threads


----------



## WyshIknew

I think strawman is misused very often on TAM.

My understanding of a strawman argument is to construct a flimsy facsimile of your 'opponents' argument and to then proceed to demolish it and claim victory while never once addressing your 'opponents' real argument.

Strawman seems to be thrown around here just because someone disagrees with you.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Yep... oh look a bird...

No, I said cat...

"I'm going to keep saying bird, until you think you said bird because I can't handle you disagreeing with me" is the real thought, so I agree Wysh... I would have more respect for it if it was used correctly. Until then...

"That's your problem you see bird... when you can accept cat... I will continue to speak" 

by the way I have no opinion on whether the one mentioned here was used correctly or not, just speaking to my disdain for its use in general.


----------



## hambone

Maricha75 said:


> Dude, seriously. Look in pretty much any thread and you see the "strawman" argument rear its ugly head. It gets old. Much like beating your head against the wall when someone just doesn't grasp what you're saying.


Sister, seriously, don't make accusations you can't support. 


I agree, it does get old beating your head against the wall when someone doesn't grasp what you're saying and builds a strawman argument.

Easier to just label it what it is.. a strawmen. Which is short hand for, "I didn't say that".


----------



## VermisciousKnid

hambone said:


> Well, perhaps you should ask for clarification rather than go off with a bunch of stuff that I neither said nor implied.
> 
> You concede that there are other ways to interpret what I said, mean while, you buddies are absolutely certain your misinterpretation was accurate.
> 
> BTW, how much experience do you have with moderating message boards?


That's the danger of not communicating clearly isn't it? You are complaining about the moderation and moderators here, not me. It is up to you to propose a solution if it is so important to you. 

I, like most people, read between the lines and respond. Your choice is to get your back up, yell "straw man" and obfuscate, or respond with clarifications. If you can't explain what the strawman in my argument was it means you've chosen to obfuscate. 

And tell me what bearing anyone's moderation experience has on the facts (the existing forum guidelines and the statements of the mods) presented so far? I would at least expect you to present your relevant moderating experience first since you are the one who wants changes.


----------



## hambone

WyshIknew said:


> I think strawman is misused very often on TAM.
> 
> My understanding of a strawman argument is to construct a flimsy facsimile of your 'opponents' argument and to then proceed to demolish it and claim victory while never once addressing your 'opponents' real argument.
> 
> Strawman seems to be thrown around here just because someone disagrees with you.


A strawman is reinterpreting someone's argument... changing the argument and proceeding to rip it apart.


The origin of the term comes from WWI... When those guys in training ran through the strawman effigies with their bayonets.

Perhaps there are those who mis-use the term because they don't understand what it means.

If I use it.. it is appropriate.


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



hambone said:


> Sister, seriously, don't make accusations you can't support.
> 
> 
> I agree, it does get old beating your head against the wall when someone doesn't grasp what you're saying and builds a strawman argument.
> 
> Easier to just label it what it is.. a strawmen. Which is short hand for, "I didn't say that".


All I said was it's the favorite argument on TAM. There was no accusation about it. It shows up in damn near every thread.


----------



## Gabriel

It would be nice if one thread, JUST ONE THREAD, didn't involve nasty arguments among posters.


----------



## hambone

VermisciousKnid said:


> That's the danger of not communicating clearly isn't it? You are complaining about the moderation and moderators here, not me. It is up to you to propose a solution if it is so important to you.
> 
> I, like most people, read between the lines and respond. Your choice is to get your back up, yell "straw man" and obfuscate, or respond with clarifications. If you can't explain what the strawman in my argument was it means you've chosen to obfuscate.
> 
> And tell me what bearing anyone's moderation experience has on the facts (the existing forum guidelines and the statements of the mods) presented so far? I would at least expect you to present your relevant moderating experience first since you are the one who wants changes.


You are jumping to conclusions. Again.

I am NOT complaining about the Mods. Only pointing out opportunities that might improve the compliance without the hammer of banning. ... I hate to see people not abide by the rules.. but I also hate to see people banned... 

Maybe you need to slow down without jumping to conclusions. 

You seemed to think you know a lot about what it's like to moderate a board. Just thought you might have some personal experience with moderating....

I actually do have experience with moderating. I moderate a political/religion board and a general sports board. I have been in the trenches. I do know what it's like to moderate. I do know how hard it can be.


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Gabriel said:


> It would be nice if one thread, JUST ONE THREAD, didn't involve nasty arguments among posters.


Start one about fluffy bunnies?


----------



## Almostrecovered

god I hate fluffy bunnies


----------



## VermisciousKnid

WyshIknew said:


> I think strawman is misused very often on TAM.
> 
> My understanding of a strawman argument is to construct a flimsy facsimile of your 'opponents' argument and to then proceed to demolish it and claim victory while never once addressing your 'opponents' real argument.
> 
> Strawman seems to be thrown around here just because someone disagrees with you.


I think it is both this definition and also if a person modifies the original proposition to an absurd extent and argues against it. Like if you say "Farm subsidies are growing too rapidly" and your opponent claims that you said "All farm subsidies should be eliminated" and proceeds to argue that. 

An you also have arguments that are flimsy to begin with. You don't have to make them flimsier to effectively argue against them. That isn't a strawman argument. It's an incomplete proposition.


----------



## Dollystanford

Are they liberal bunnies?


----------



## larry.gray

Maricha75 said:


> Dude, seriously. Look in pretty much any thread and you see the "strawman" argument rear its ugly head.


I suspect there is a strong correlation between complaints about the use of the term strawmen among those that use them all the time.



Maricha75 said:


> It gets old. Much like beating your head against the wall when someone just doesn't grasp what you're saying.


I'd disagree and say that the frequent use of strawman arguments by some posters gets old.


----------



## Faeleaf

Gabriel said:


> It would be nice if one thread, JUST ONE THREAD, didn't involve nasty arguments among posters.


There's one over in general about frusdil missing her husband while he's away traveling. It's really sweet.


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Dollystanford said:


> Are they liberal bunnies?


No. Mine would be conservative.


----------



## Thor

happy as a clam said:


> Rock bands?
> Marching bands?
> Barbershop quartets?
> 
> Please be more specific...
> 
> :rofl:


My fantasy band to jam with would be:

Freddie Mercury
BB King
Peter Frampton
John Paul Jones
Ringo


----------



## Dollystanford

Ringo???????????????


----------



## VermisciousKnid

hambone said:


> You are jumping to conclusions. Again.
> 
> I am NOT complaining about the Mods. Only pointing out opportunities that might improve the compliance without the hammer of banning. ... I hate to see people not abide by the rules.. but I also hate to see people banned...
> 
> Maybe you need to slow down without jumping to conclusions.
> 
> You seemed to think you know a lot about what it's like to moderate a board. Just thought you might have some personal experience with moderating....
> 
> I actually do have experience with moderating. I moderate a political/religion board and a general sports board. I have been in the trenches. I do know what it's like to moderate. I do know how hard it can be.


Arguing that C shouldn't have been banned is either a critique of the mods, the rules, or both. Saying that it was a witch hunt by the liberals isn't accurate. The mods could have ignored complaints that weren't valid. I've never seen you say that he deserved his banning given the rules in place at the time. 

So, given that you have moderating experience, I'm curious how you would handle, say thirty active posters, each with a tendency to push the limits of civility, that would rein in their tendencies without actually banning them? A point system based on infraction severity?

I'm genuinely curious. I design software used by ITIL based IT service organizations and I'm very familiar with the inherent problems in trying to develop software and systems that accurately represent the user's "real world". Simple concepts sometimes require complex solutions.


----------



## Thor

Dollystanford said:


> Ringo???????????????


I think he would be fun to hang out with.


----------



## joe kidd

Maricha75 said:


> No. Mine would be conservative.


I hunt both kinds.


----------



## barbados

Dollystanford said:


> Are they liberal bunnies?


I believe Conrad took them with him when he was shown the door. LOL


----------



## barbados

I want to see the mods let Conrad back for the thread I have always wanted to see :
*
​Conrad vs. Machiavelli*

​_Alphas rule and Betas tremble_


----------



## Gabriel

Fluffy, liberal, unrepentant bunnies who love to share inappropriate pictures and troll for hooking up. You know, because bunnies know how to hook up better than anyone.


----------



## PieceOfSky

Almostrecovered said:


> god I hate fluffy bunnies


This is off topic. Please ask the mods to move this to the "What's for dinner?" thread.

Thanks.


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Gabriel said:


> Fluffy, liberal, unrepentant bunnies who love to share inappropriate pictures and troll for hooking up. You know, because bunnies know how to hook up better than anyone.


Well, ya got me there. I mean, they do like to go at it like... well.. bunnies.


----------



## Dollystanford

All the bunnies are at Burning Man


----------



## Almostrecovered

Birmingham Alabama?


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Lol!!!

Where the skies are so blue... Sweeeeeet Hom... Oh sorry...


----------



## Entropy3000

Blossom Leigh said:


> Lol!!!
> 
> Where the skies are so blue... Sweeeeeet Hom... Oh sorry...


Turn it up!!!

Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## happy as a clam

Almostrecovered said:


> god I hate fluffy bunnies


AR kicks fluffy bunnies when no one is looking... and puppies...


----------



## happy as a clam

VermisciousKnid said:


> Arguing that C shouldn't have been banned is either a critique of the mods, the rules, or both. Saying that it was a witch hunt by the liberals isn't accurate. The mods could have ignored complaints that weren't valid. I've never seen you say that he deserved his banning given the rules in place at the time....


VK, I sincerely appreciate your tenacity. BUTTTTTTT... can we let the Conrad argument go? We have beaten a dead horse on this one 

No snarkiness intended at all... sincerely... just a little humor.


----------



## heartsbeating

And another one bites the dust...?


----------



## larry.gray

Dollystanford said:


> All the bunnies are at Burning Man


Burning man got flooded out.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

happy as a clam said:


> VK, I sincerely appreciate your tenacity. BUTTTTTTT... can we let the Conrad argument go? We have beaten a dead horse on this one
> 
> No snarkiness intended at all... sincerely... just a little humor.


I'm happy to let it drop. It was beaten to death in the April thread for thirty pages, and for some reason it gets resurrected again minus the complete set of facts but with the old agenda intact. 

Too blatant to ignore IMO.


----------



## hambone

larry.gray said:


> Burning man got flooded out.


I think it was just delayed a day or two by the rain.


----------



## BradWesley

hambone said:


> I think it was just delayed a day or two by the rain.


It was open today. Unfortunately a woman was hit and killed by a bus.

Very tragic


----------



## hambone

BradWesley said:


> It was open today. Unfortunately a woman was hit and killed by a bus.
> 
> Very tragic


I saw that. She worked at an art gallery in Jackson Wyoming.. i think.'


----------



## WyshIknew

Dollystanford said:


> All the bunnies are at Burning Man


Debauchery in the desert: Wife-swapping. Orgy tents. Drugs on tap. How billionaires and Hollywood stars are flocking to a festival that makes Glasto look SO tame
Annual Burning Man festival attracts upwards of 70,000 people each year for a week-long party binge in the desert
Public nudity, especially by women, is actively encouraged, and orgies, partner swapping, and threesomes is rife
The festival in the Nevada desert is a free-for-all of art, music, fancy dress and outrageous behaviour


Read more: Burning Man's debauchery in the desert | Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## soccermom2three

I just saw that Over20 was banned today too. I wonder if this past week has been a ban record.


----------



## sidney2718

john117 said:


> Just curious, are there any warnings issued via PM prior to banning?


I would think one warning posted to a thread could stop four or five posters from pushing their arguments with each other any further.


----------



## larry.gray

soccermom2three said:


> I just saw that Over20 was banned today too. I wonder if this past week has been a ban record.


She and TRBE got into it last night.


----------



## LongWalk

TRBE is acerbically witty and I enjoy her posts but she goes overboard. Over20 is earnest and a social conservative. That combination doesn't go together well.

I did not understand the spate of bans until I read the tribute shot thread. Were the using TAM to sent the photos back and forth? :wtf:


----------



## Gabriel

LongWalk said:


> TRBE is acerbically witty and I enjoy her posts but she goes overboard. Over20 is earnest and a social conservative. That combination doesn't go together well.
> 
> I did not understand the spate of bans until I read the tribute shot thread. Were the using TAM to sent the photos back and forth? :wtf:


My understanding is that the photos started it, and that the bans involved both people directly involved and those only guilty by association.


----------



## Caribbean Man

LongWalk said:


> I did not understand the spate of bans until I read the tribute shot thread. Were the using TAM to sent the photos back and forth? :wtf:


No.

The " Tribute Shot " thread was a harebrained scheme that backfired badly.

A type of Socratic Irony


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Caribbean Man said:


> No.
> 
> The " Tribute Shot " thread was a harebrained scheme that backfired badly.
> 
> A type of Socratic Irony


Backfired? Hardly.


----------



## hambone

larry.gray said:


> She and TRBE got into it last night.


On what thread?


----------



## hambone

Gabriel said:


> My understanding is that the photos started it, and that the bans involved both people directly involved and those only guilty by association.


Can you tell me where you got that information?


----------



## LongWalk

It's true, Hambone. The John Adamses were in it.


----------



## happy as a clam

LongWalk said:


> It's true, Hambone. The John Adamses were in it.


Wait... huh?! :scratchhead:

Just when I thought I had this whole thing figure out, a new plot twist gets introduced...!!


----------



## Maricha75

Adamses were a different thing. Had nothing to do with the tribute trash.


----------



## LongWalk

Maricha75 said:


> Backfired? Hardly.


:rofl:

Is there a former TAM member Facebook group?


----------



## hambone

LongWalk said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Is there a former TAM member Facebook group?



At the rate people are being banned.. there needs to be!


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



LongWalk said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Is there a former TAM member Facebook group?


:scratchhead: not that I'm aware. If so, I am, obviously, not a member.


----------



## john117

Maricha75 said:


> Adamses were a different thing. Had nothing to do with the tribute trash.



What happened with them???


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



hambone said:


> At the rate people are being banned.. there needs to be!


But... but... that would exclude people! And, we all know that talking outside TAM is not allowed! I mean, what next? People join new boards together, and exclude the remaining population of TAM? How dare they! Outrageous! *insert other big words I will have to look up on google (or is that Wikipedia?) because I am not a walking dictionary!*


----------



## Gabriel

hambone said:


> Can you tell me where you got that information?


Absolutely not


----------



## Gabriel

Maricha75 said:


> Adamses were a different thing. Had nothing to do with the tribute trash.


Concur


----------



## Regret214

Caribbean Man said:


> No.
> 
> The " Tribute Shot " thread was a harebrained scheme that backfired badly.
> 
> A type of Socratic Irony


I thought Socratic irony was pretending to be ignorant of facts to prove someone's ignorance of facts. That thread proved a slimy underground within TAM and the moderators dealt with it swiftly and efficiently with proof.

Hardly Socratic and hardly ironic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Unique Username

TRBE stands for what?


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Unique Username said:


> TRBE stands for what?


Therealbrighteyes.


----------



## Regret214

Unique Username said:


> TRBE stands for what?


I didn't want to ask...lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gabriel

john117 said:


> What happened with them???


My understanding is they were rightfully defending themselves (I will not divulge why), which resulted in infighting among several TAM members, many of which were permabanned recently, including them. The mods just wanted to end the madness I think, and wipe that slate clean.

The whole thing was very unfortunate because the Adamses brought a lot of value and experience to TAM.

The tribute shot thing was separate, and although there may have been a couple of people involved in both events (not entirely sure), the Adamses were definitely not.


----------



## happy as a clam

What thread caused problems for TRBE and over20? I missed it.

I miss everything. Too distracted by voting for "happy" TAMers over in the Social Spot.


----------



## Almostrecovered

happy as a clam said:


> What thread caused problems for TRBE and over20? I missed it.
> 
> I miss everything. Too distracted by voting for "happy" TAMers over in the Social Spot.



I spit out my 2 liter of Coke


----------



## meson

Almostrecovered said:


> I spit out my 2 liter of Coke


Reported as a tribute shot...


----------



## happy as a clam

Almostrecovered said:


> I spit out my 2 liter of Coke


Starting to get mildly miffed, AR...

Does it HAVE to be a 2 liter? Can't you make a _healthier choice_ with a single-serving size Coke?

:lol:


----------



## GTdad

Regret214 said:


> I thought Socratic irony was pretending to be ignorant of facts to prove someone's ignorance of facts. That thread proved a slimy underground within TAM and the moderators dealt with it swiftly and efficiently with proof.
> 
> Hardly Socratic and hardly ironic.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I wish I felt more assured that all of the appropriate rocks were turned over with respect to that little episode.

But I don't.


----------



## Regret214

meson said:


> Reported as a tribute shot...


Good comedic timing.

On another front: AR, how did you manage to get an entire two liter bottle of soda in your mouth all at once? On the other hand, don't answer that. Just let it be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Regret214

Sad but true GTdad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered

happy as a clam said:


> Starting to get mildly miffed, AR...
> 
> Does it HAVE to be a 2 liter? Can't you make a _healthier choice_ with a single-serving size Coke?
> 
> :lol:


----------



## Regret214

LMFAO! If that had Monster in it, I could see Dig carrying that with a bottle of vodka in his pocket!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered

pardon the interruption but I have been challenged to make happy as a clam angry and since she's a health nut I'm going for the jugular


----------



## happy as a clam

Almostrecovered said:


> pardon the interruption but I have been challenged to make happy as a clam angry and since she's a health nut I'm going for the jugular


Yes, pardon the threadjack everyone.

Score so far:
AR - 1
Clam - 0

For anyone interested in this exciting contest, you can learn more about it here: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/217057-who-will-win-happy-off.html

Now, back to the *bannings...*


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



GTdad said:


> I wish I felt more assured that all of the appropriate rocks were turned over with respect to that little episode.
> 
> But I don't.


Oh, there may well be more. But without written/visual proof, can't really do much but speculate. The ones who were banned already were done so with proof in hand. But, I have no doubt that others will slip up at some point, thinking all is safe again.


----------



## Regret214

Oh, so you're carrying over an argument from another thread?

Reported.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Regret214

I'm joking.

Come back!!



Guys? Guys? I was only kidding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Unique Username

Now I'm bored


----------



## Unique Username

{{{{methinks she must be doing something ban worthy with her legs spread thusly}}}}


----------



## happy as a clam

Ok, here's an idea for a new thread... kind of along the lines of Charlie's "Guess the Next Poster" thread.

How about we all play "Guess the Next *Banned* Poster"?!?!

:rofl:

(Mods, that was a joke)


----------



## GTdad

happy as a clam said:


> Ok, here's an idea for a new thread... kind of along the lines of Charlie's "Guess the Next Poster" thread.
> 
> How about we all play "Guess the Next *Banned* Poster"?!?!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> (Mods, that was a joke)


Something like a Dead Pool. I have to admit, it's a pretty funny idea.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

happy as a clam said:


> Ok, here's an idea for a new thread... kind of along the lines of Charlie's "Guess the Next Poster" thread.
> 
> How about we all play "Guess the Next *Banned* Poster"?!?!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> (Mods, that was a joke)




.....snicker....


----------



## Caribbean Man

Regret214 said:


> I thought Socratic irony was pretending to be ignorant of facts to prove someone's ignorance of facts. That thread proved a slimy underground within TAM and the moderators dealt with it swiftly and efficiently with proof.
> 
> Hardly Socratic and hardly ironic.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ok,

I see you got the "_dissimulated _"version...

However, the records show that I was the first person to pound the alarm, and some right on this thread here got mad at me for it.

The slimy underbelly you speak of is still firmly lodged , right here on TAM ,and there are members right here on this thread involved and protecting it. 


Based on some of the bannings I see happening now, I'd say that the mods ,at least some of them, are fully aware and they are actively dealing with it.

If you read carefully what certain mods here are saying, the job is far from over.

I know some here feel they can influence the mods, but the mods know _exactly_ what they're doing.
A little collateral damage here and there , but good job nevertheless.

Therein lies the Socratic irony

It's a Herculean task, but the Augean stables must, and _will_ be cleaned.

This thing is loooooooooooong overdue.


----------



## Regret214

Chris will ban Deejo in a power move that he's been building for several years. It will culminate when Deejo actually uses the LIKE button on a post.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Regret214

LOL. Why do you use classic literature references Caribbean Man?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GTdad

Regret214 said:


> LOL. Why do you use classic literature references Caribbean Man?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Probably because he's a remarkably smart and well-educated man.


----------



## Caribbean Man

GTdad said:


> Probably because he's a remarkably smart and well-educated man.



Socratic^^^ Irony.


----------



## Regret214

GTdad said:


> Probably because he's a remarkably smart and well-educated man.


With a master's in biology concentrated in genetics, I can appreciate that. It just comes off silly here at TAM. Like everything is a wiki quote or something.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## richie33

Personal attacks require a banning.


----------



## Deejo

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Unique Username said:


> Now I'm bored












It's important we listen to the needs of the community and our members.

I hope this helps. If it doesn't, please keep it to yourself, or I'll ban your ass in a heartbeat.


----------



## Unique Username

did you mean

personally, attacks require a banning

or

personal attacks require a banning?


----------



## Regret214

Deejo, would it kill you to just hit the like button on one of my posts? You know you want to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## richie33

Unique Username said:


> did you mean
> 
> personally, attacks require a banning
> 
> or
> 
> personal attacks require a banning?


Both I would agree with. I see some passive aggressive behavior in this thread that is being thrown at a long time poster.


----------



## Jellybeans

Gabriel said:


> The whole thing was very unfortunate because the Adamses brought a lot of value and experience to TAM.


They were banned?!

For shame.


----------



## Jellybeans

Regret214 said:


> Deejo, would it kill you to just hit the like button on one of my posts? You know you want to.


I liked it.


----------



## Regret214

Jellybeans said:


> I liked it.


Thank you, Jellybeans!

See Deejo? Not difficult. . 

I promise Chris won't really ban you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deejo

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Regret214 said:


> Chris will ban Deejo in a power move that he's been building for several years. It will culminate when Deejo actually uses the LIKE button on a post.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Like.


----------



## GTdad

Regret214 said:


> With a master's in biology concentrated in genetics, I can appreciate that. It just comes off silly here at TAM. Like everything is a wiki quote or something.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Then you should probably stick to reading posts like mine. I'm a man of few words, only knowing a few.


----------



## Regret214

LMAO. Thank you Deejo!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BradWesley

Regret214 said:


> Deejo, would it kill you to just hit the like button on one of my posts? You know you want to.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Deejo is just showing off his strong will.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

That was hilarious Deejo


----------



## Maricha75

I'm educated, too. Sorry, but Socrates is not someone I discuss regularly. Nor many if the other subjects from high school and college. If it doesn't play a part in my everyday life, what is the point in bringing it up? It would only make me seem pretentious. I am certainly not that!


----------



## Jellybeans

Deejo said:


> Like.


:rofl:


----------



## happy as a clam

Regret214 said:


> LMAO. Thank you Deejo!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


R214... I'm not sure that actually "counts"... of course we could all start a HUUUUGE debate on whether or not that was an actual "like."


----------



## Regret214

Happy, that is probably one of the saddest but most truthful statements I've read today.

Well, except for Deejo liking my post. He meant it. Is there a difference between a physical like and an emotional like?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans

Women tend to think emotional likes are worse; men tend to think physical likes are worse. Statistically, that is.


----------



## Regret214

Hmm. That makes it difficult. So, Deejo liking my post in an emotional way is good for him but bad for me. Yet, it was nice to get my like need met.

So confusing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chuck71

Jellybeans said:


> Women tend to think emotional likes are worse; men tend to think physical likes are worse. Statistically, that is.


then what would Prince think?


----------



## Jellybeans

Prince would think it's a slippery slope to sexy. So be careful how you dole those out.


----------



## Gabriel

Jellybeans said:


> They were banned?!
> 
> For shame.


I know you guys weren't big fans of each other. That's no secret. But I have no issues with them. Or you for that matter, for now. 

Let's move on.


----------



## samyeagar

Gabriel said:


> I know you guys weren't big fans of each other. That's no secret. But I have no issues with them. Or you for that matter, *for now*.
> 
> Let's move on.


Dun dun dun...


----------



## Jellybeans

Gabriel said:


> I know you guys weren't big fans of each other. That's no secret. But I have no issues with them. Or you for that matter, for now.


Just as you have an opinion, so do I.  And the world keeps spinning. 



Gabriel said:


> Let's move on.


I never said I had an issue with you (for now) or that I wasn't moving on so I'm not sure what your "move on" response is about. 

With that said, TGIF urrybody!!!!!!

:bounce:


----------



## Gabriel

I just looked. Deejo, you really haven't liked a single post on TAM evah! Wow!!

What restraint!

At least you're consistent...


----------



## Deejo

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Regret214 said:


> Happy, that is probably one of the saddest but most truthful statements I've read today.
> 
> Well, except for Deejo liking my post. He meant it. Is there a difference between a physical like and an emotional like?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I had to type the word. I invested my heart and soul into that effort.

It's pure. It means something.


----------



## Jellybeans

It's your SOULMATE, Deejo!


----------



## vellocet

Whats the TAM rule about announcing to a forum that they will report all posts that are off topic, or more accurately those they don't agree with, and looking for any dumb excuse to hit report?

And I know this is TAM and not another forum, but another forum I have been on, if you report a post AND reply to it, you'd be the one who got a slap on the wrist.


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Jellybeans said:


> It's your SOULMATE, Deejo!


Must be! Those things only happen once in a lifetime, you know. I'd suggest moving to PM, but that would get all the tongues wagging. Best to keep it above board so we can all see it.


----------



## larry.gray

hambone said:


> On what thread?


What happened after this post was deleted:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/216705-personal-trainer-texted-wife-6.html#post10172873


----------



## larry.gray

Gabriel said:


> My understanding is they were rightfully defending themselves (I will not divulge why), which resulted in infighting among several TAM members, many of which were permabanned recently, including them. The mods just wanted to end the madness I think, and wipe that slate clean.
> 
> The whole thing was very unfortunate because the Adamses brought a lot of value and experience to TAM.


The Adams are premabanned? I don't think Mr was ever banned and Mrs. was only banned once.


----------



## Gabriel

Jellybeans said:


> Just as you have an opinion, so do I.  And the world keep spinning.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said I had an issue with you (for now) or that I wasn't moving on so I'm not sure what your "move on" response is about.
> 
> With that said, TGIF urrybody!!!!!!
> 
> :bounce:


The difference JB, is that I was being very straightforward, and you were being sarcastic, which is why this crap escalates. If you don't like somebody, it's cool, just say it. 

Notice what I said about CeePaul earlier.

The snarky sh*t-talk about other posters has gotten out of control around here and isn't good for the forum.


----------



## Thundarr

Maricha75 said:


> Dude, seriously. Look in pretty much any thread and you see the "strawman" argument rear its ugly head. It gets old. Much like beating your head against the wall when someone just doesn't grasp what you're saying.





Blossom Leigh said:


> I hate "strawman".. way too vague for my taste
> 
> Usually when someone throws that at me... I look at them with a "huh, what are you saying to me" look... followed by.. "is that the best you can do." Break down the details .... dont give me...
> 
> Oh look a bird...


Strawman is a simple concept and it happens at TAM and any forum where people debate topics. It's not overused but is sometimes misused. Sometimes it's accidental because the post was interpreted wrong but more times than not comments are re-framed and taken out of context on purpose IMO. Being tired of it doesn't make it untrue .

_A straw man is a common type of argument and is an informal fallacy based on the misrepresentation of an opponent's argument.[1] To be successful, a straw man argument requires that the audience be ignorant or uninformed of the original argument.

The so-called typical "attacking a straw man" argument creates the illusion of having completely refuted or defeated an opponent's proposition by covertly replacing it with a different proposition (i.e., "stand up a straw man") and then to refute or defeat that false argument ("knock down a straw man") instead of the original proposition.[2][3]

This technique has been used throughout history in polemical debate, particularly in arguments about highly charged emotional issues where a fiery, entertaining "battle" and the defeat of an "enemy" may be more valued than critical thinking or understanding both sides of the issue._


----------



## Gabriel

larry.gray said:


> The Adams are premabanned? I don't think Mr was ever banned and Mrs. was only banned once.


That is my understanding. Though I do know that people have come back from the dead before.


----------



## Regret214

Deejo said:


> I had to type the word. I invested my heart and soul into that effort.
> 
> It's pure. It means something.


Makes sense.

And may I say...ummm...uhhh, Deejo. You have an enormous erection!! OMG
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vellocet

larry.gray said:


> The Adams are premabanned?


I certainly hope not. MJA is one of the rare WSs that I believe deserved a 2nd chance. Her view on marriages and such as a WS are a helluva lot more important and insightful than most of the rest.

I hope they are back if they are banned.


----------



## Regret214

Unless she was showing pics of her vajayjay or soliciting men to PM her, she'll probably be back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans

Gabriel said:


> The difference JB, is that I was being very straightforward, and you were being sarcastic, which is why this crap escalates. If you don't like somebody, it's cool, just say it.
> 
> Notice what I said about CeePaul earlier.
> 
> The snarky sh*t-talk about other posters has gotten out of control around here and isn't good for the forum.


And yet you keep talking about it. I have no qualms saying I do NOT like certain posters. Not everyone likes everyone. It happens. As for posting style: if I want to be sarcastic, I post sarcastically. If I want to be straightforward, I post that way. I'm am really perplexed as to why you seem so personally invested in how or what I post about stylistically. People are allowed to be blunt and sarcastic. Humans have lots of feelings. With that said, this is getting off topic.


----------



## Gabriel

Jellybeans said:


> And yet you keep talking about it. I have no qualms saying I do NOT like certain posters. Not everyone likes everyone. It happens. As for posting style: if I want to be sarcastic, I post sarcastically. If I want to be straightforward, I post that way. I'm am really perplexed as to why you seem so personally invested in how or what I post about stylistically. People are allowed to be blunt and sarcastic. Humans have lots of feelings. With that said, this is getting off topic.


Sure, I respect you, so I'll be blunt. I didn't like the tone you took. I said I valued somebody's contributions, and you snottily retort. I didn't like it. You can be sarcastic all you want, but you were sarcastic in direct response to what I said. Thus, I responded back.

If you had simply said you didn't agree, or like that person, or whatever, I'd be like, okay, cool, whatever. You can like or not like whoever you want. We all can. That isn't an issue.

Look, you and I go way back, and I'm not starting a fight here. Your response felt disrespectful (to me, forget the rest), so I called it out.

Am I coming across clearer now?


----------



## Regret214

Just in case anyone misinterpreted my comment to Deejo, it is a line from Anchorman. I have no reason to suspect he has, had or in the future has a giant erection.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans

Well I am not really feeling your tone either or the fact you keep bringing this up. We can agree to disagree with each other.


----------



## Gabriel

Regret214 said:


> Just in case anyone misinterpreted my comment to Deejo, it is a line from Anchorman. I have no reason to suspect he has, had or in the future has a giant erection.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LMAO!!

I can feel your "wait a minute, that might look bad" vibe.

I got it right away, for what it's worth. Though the timing was strange, given that's been his avatar, for like, ever.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Thundarr said:


> Strawman is a simple concept and it happens at TAM and any forum where people debate topics. It's not overused but is sometimes misused. Sometimes it's accidental because the post was interpreted wrong but more times than not comments are re-framed and taken out of context on purpose IMO. Being tired of it doesn't make it untrue .
> 
> _A straw man is a common type of argument and is an informal fallacy based on the misrepresentation of an opponent's argument.[1] To be successful, a straw man argument requires that the audience be ignorant or uninformed of the original argument.
> 
> The so-called typical "attacking a straw man" argument creates the illusion of having completely refuted or defeated an opponent's proposition by covertly replacing it with a different proposi tion (i.e., "stand up a straw man") and then to refute or defeat that false argument ("knock down a straw man") instead of the original proposition.[2][3]
> 
> This technique has been used throughout history in polemical debate, particularly in arguments about highly charged emotional issues where a fiery, entertaining "battle" and the defeat of an "enemy" may be more valued than critical thinking or understanding both sides of the issue._


Hey  I appreciate the extra info. It just irritates me in general because personal experience bears its misuse so often, that almost always someone uses it more as an attempt to redirect me when I am hot on their trail.


----------



## vellocet

Gabriel said:


> LMAO!!
> 
> I can feel your "wait a minute, that might look bad" vibe.


But then comes back with another post that might look bad:



> I have no reason to suspect he has, had or in the future has a giant erection


----------



## vellocet

Hey, all of these posts are off topic. I hope a certain poster doesn't come in and start reporting everyone


----------



## Gabriel

vellocet said:


> But then comes back with another post that might look bad:


Gold!!


----------



## larry.gray

Thundarr said:


> Strawman is a simple concept and it happens at TAM and any forum where people debate topics. It's not overused but is sometimes misused. *Sometimes it's accidental because the post was interpreted wrong *but more times than not comments are re-framed and taken out of context on purpose IMO.


I think here it is more often that it is accidental than it is intentional. 

One of the things I've tried doing now is to read what they are interpreting my quote as and what I wrote to see if there was ambiguity in what I said. If there is some ambiguity, then I chock it up to an accidental straw man. Looking carefully I often see where the miscommunication came from and my part in it.



Thundarr said:


> Being tired of it doesn't make it untrue .


:iagree:

I see it a lot. I'll take the REALLY contentious example that causes a lot of trouble on TAM.

"A BS *may* have marital issues prior to the affair that should be addressed." Making that simple statement so often gets turned into "It was the BS's fault the affair happened."

See that? That's a strawman. It happens EVERY DAY on TAM.


----------



## larry.gray

Gabriel said:


> That is my understanding. Though I do know that people have come back from the dead before.


Dang, what a loss. There was a lot of wisdom and compassion from both.


----------



## Caribbean Man

larry.gray said:


> Dang, what a loss. There was a lot of wisdom and compassion from both.


Makes you wonder why anybody would dislike them...

But frankly I don't think they wanted to stick around after the first episode.

C'est la vie.

In tropical countries during summertime , queen bees fight because the hive gets too crowded and hot.


----------



## Deejo

Regret214 said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> And may I say...ummm...uhhh, Deejo. You have an enormous erection!! OMG
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans

:rofl:


----------



## Blossom Leigh

I feel like its all on topic since all are venting in different forms BECAUSE of the topic. But just my opinion... *big cheesy grin


----------



## Regret214

LMAO! Thanks for playing Deejo. You have a fun sense of humor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vellocet

Gabriel said:


> Gold!!


----------



## happy as a clam

Gabriel said:


> If you don't like somebody, it's cool, just say it.


Ok, let's just get this over with. Who the h*ll here doesn't like me?


----------



## happy as a clam

Regret214 said:


> Just in case anyone misinterpreted my comment to Deejo, it is a line from Anchorman. I have no reason to suspect he has, had or in the future has a giant erection.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Super glad you clarified that (and deejo's video excerpt cleared a lot of things up). 'Cause I didn't have a clue what you were talking about. 

:lol:


----------



## Regret214

LOL...yes, not everyone has seen that movie. It's one of our favorites and I know for a fact Dig would've laughed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blossom Leigh

happy as a clam said:


> Ok, let's just get this over with. Who the h*ll here doesn't like me?



Hmmmm... Should I?  jk

I actually appreciate you Happy ...


----------



## joe kidd

If you could get banned for posts that were typed and ready to post but didn't go though with it ...... I would be gone I believe.


----------



## vellocet

happy as a clam said:


> Ok, let's just get this over with. Who the h*ll here doesn't like me?


Reported for baiting!!!


----------



## Blossom Leigh

vellocet said:


> Reported for baiting!!!


:rofl:


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



vellocet said:


> Reported for baiting!!!


You loved it. Otherwise, you would have ignored.


----------



## happy as a clam

Ok vellocet, let me try again. You all can PM me the answers.

Do you like me? YES / NO (Circle one)

:lol:


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



happy as a clam said:


> Ok vellocet, let me try again. You all can PM me the answers.
> 
> Do you like me? YES / NO (Circle one)
> 
> :lol:


http://m.youtube.com/?#/watch?v=NHxS8wlDngI


----------



## Almostrecovered

vellocet said:


> Reported for baiting!!!


is this a tribute shot joke?


----------



## BradWesley

Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't there a purge last summer also?


----------



## GTdad

BradWesley said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't there a purge last summer also?


Yep. I need to check the schedule for 2015 to see when the next one's coming up.


----------



## happy as a clam

GTdad said:


> Yep. I need to check the schedule for 2015 to see when the next one's coming up.


By my way of thinking... EVERYONE is potentially on the chopping block (especially after THIS thread)...


----------



## Blossom Leigh

happy as a clam said:


> Ok vellocet, let me try again. You all can PM me the answers.
> 
> Do you like me? YES / NO (Circle one)
> 
> :lol:


:rofl:


----------



## Almostrecovered

BradWesley said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't there a purge last summer also?


Dig, LaRed, Trenton were the three permabans I can recall


----------



## Almostrecovered

an my post count went from 12K to 7K in the purge from the mass thread deletions


----------



## BradWesley

Almostrecovered said:


> Dig, LaRed, Trenton were the three permabans I can recall


I miss Dig and his posts. He definitely had an edge, and I like that.


----------



## Almostrecovered

I'll tell him that for you


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



GTdad said:


> Yep. I need to check the schedule for 2015 to see when the next one's coming up.


September. Mark your calendar.


----------



## Almostrecovered

TAMpurge III - the great Deejo erection debate


----------



## GusPolinski

Regret214 said:


> Happy, that is probably one of the saddest but most truthful statements I've read today.
> 
> Well, except for Deejo liking my post. He meant it. *Is there a difference between a physical like and an emotional like?*


Funniest thing I've read all week. Seriously... I almost spit water all over my keyboard and monitor.


----------



## GusPolinski

vellocet said:


> Reported for baiting!!!





Almostrecovered said:


> is this a tribute shot joke?


----------



## happy as a clam

GusPolinski said:


> Funniest thing I've read all week. Seriously... I almost spit water all over my keyboard and monitor.


No worries Gus... AR still has you beat... he spit out an ENTIRE 2 liter Coke earlier on this thread. (No one here can figure out how it was ALL in his mouth all at once.)

:rofl:


----------



## larry.gray

BradWesley said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't there a purge last summer also?


The patter seems to be I go off grid on vacation, and when I come back a bunch of the regulars are gone.


----------



## GusPolinski

larry.gray said:


> The patter seems to be I go off grid on vacation, and when I come back a bunch of the regulars are gone.


Well, there we have it...

It's all Larry's fault.


----------



## larry.gray

Regret214 said:


> His third and final ban he accepted fully as he thought he was making a point "sticking up" for his friends in Social during TAMgate 2013 (that makes me giggle that he describes it that way). He says it was due to a member who's name rhymes with Trenton (whatever that means).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No rhymes with - it was Trenton. She was a major instigator in blowing up social last summer.


----------



## BradWesley

larry.gray said:


> The patter seems to be I go off grid on vacation, and when I come back a bunch of the regulars are gone.


A moving target is hard to hit - LOL


----------



## pidge70

happy as a clam said:


> Ok, let's just get this over with. Who the h*ll here doesn't like me?


----------



## vellocet

Almostrecovered said:


> is this a tribute shot joke?


----------



## Thundarr

Regret214 said:


> LOL...yes, not everyone has seen that movie. It's one of our favorites and I know for a fact Dig would've laughed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I had no intention of liking Anchorman. I was surprised to find it entertaining.


----------



## samyeagar

Gender equal Tribute Shot...











oh wait...


----------



## EleGirl

Maricha75 said:


> Start one about fluffy bunnies?


Hey I have one in social for people to post pictures of their pets.. while not all fluffy bunnies, there are a lot of fluffy cats and dogs.

No arguing on that thread... see it works.


----------



## Entropy3000

larry.gray said:


> Dang, what a loss. There was a lot of wisdom and compassion from both.


Even people perceived as wise and compassionate can screw up royally or even have a darker side that is not always shown.


----------



## happy as a clam

EleGirl said:


> No arguing on that thread... see it works.


Sure Ele, until people start arguing over whose pet is coolest... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered

EleGirl said:


> Hey I have one in social for people to post pictures of their pets.. while not all fluffy bunnies, there are a lot of fluffy cats and dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> No arguing on that thread... see it works.



My dog is so much cuter than your mutt


----------



## Entropy3000

EleGirl said:


> Hey I have one in social for people to post pictures of their pets.. while not all fluffy bunnies, there are a lot of fluffy cats and dogs.
> 
> No arguing on that thread... see it works.


Cats can be cute, but dogs rule.

When the world is not on your side ... your dog still loves you.

Cats?


----------



## EleGirl

happy as a clam said:


> Sure Ele, until people start arguing over whose pet is coolest...


Time, just give it time... :rofl:


----------



## EleGirl

Almostrecovered said:


> My dog is so much cuter than your mutt


Umph... my dogs are not mutts!!!


----------



## EleGirl

Entropy3000 said:


> Cats can be cute, but dogs rule.
> 
> When the world is not on your side ... your dog still loves you.
> 
> Cats?


Cats just figure it's a great time to get you into give them good treats and things.

Dogs do rule... they certainly rule my house. Just ask the border collie. She'll tell ya.


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Almostrecovered said:


> My dog is so much cuter than your mutt


Mine is even cuter. Admit it. You know it's true.


----------



## GTdad

I don't have much doubt that most of your dogs are smarter than my dogs.


----------



## Entropy3000

GTdad said:


> I don't have much doubt that most of your dogs are smarter than my dogs.


My dog is too Alpha but has her Beta side too.


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Entropy3000 said:


> My dog is too Alpha but has her Beta side too.


So... dumb with a small hint of a brain?


----------



## Thundarr

happy as a clam said:


> Sure Ele, until people start arguing over whose pet is coolest...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


dachshunds and mastiffs rule.


----------



## Entropy3000

Have a great weekend folks.

I'm Only Happy When It Rains


----------



## WyshIknew

happy as a clam said:


> Ok vellocet, let me try again. You all can PM me the answers.
> 
> Do you like me? YES / NO (Circle one)
> 
> :lol:


----------



## WyshIknew

happy as a clam said:


> No worries Gus... AR still has you beat... he spit out an ENTIRE 2 liter Coke earlier on this thread. (No one here can figure out how it was ALL in his mouth all at once.)
> 
> :rofl:


Dang, that's easy Clam.

AR's got a freaking big mouth.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

WyshIknew said:


>


:rofl:


----------



## WyshIknew

EleGirl said:


> Hey I have one in social for people to post pictures of their pets.. while not all fluffy bunnies, there are a lot of fluffy cats and dogs.
> 
> No arguing on that thread... see it works.


Give it time Ele, give it time.

Some TAMmers could have an argument while in solitary confinement.


ETA See you already got the give it time thing in.


----------



## PieceOfSky

Regret214 said:


> Chris will ban Deejo in a power move that he's been building for several years. It will culminate when Deejo actually uses the LIKE button on a post.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




That escalated quickly.


----------



## Entropy3000

Maricha75 said:


> So... dumb with a small hint of a brain?


Dumb? Idunno. She leads a dogs life.

Or did you mean me?


----------



## Entropy3000

Regret214 said:


> Chris will ban Deejo in a power move that he's been building for several years. It will culminate when Deejo actually uses the LIKE button on a post.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It is then revealed that Athol Kay, Deejo and Mach are all the same person.

UPDATE : When I saved this there was a Database Error ... hmmmm.


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Entropy3000 said:


> Dumb? Idunno. She leads a dogs life.
> 
> Or did you mean me?


You're like my dad. I never call my dad dumb. Therefore, I would never call you dumb.... just Alphas.


----------



## Entropy3000

Maricha75 said:


> You're like my dad. I never call my dad dumb. Therefore, I would never call you dumb.... just Alphas.


Whatever works. 

I am a geek. When you are young and "smart" and they take your lunch money, that is bad enough. But a truly smart man would realize that this is no way to go through life. Otherwise you lose your lunch money and your wife.


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



doubletrouble said:


> Is this really Regret posting? *You haven't sounded like you all day long.*


How so? Lol I haven't noticed anything unusual.


----------



## Regret214

I am me. I can promise you no one has hacked my account.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski

Just curious... Has anyone ever been permabanned for nothing more than being an insufferable assh*le?

ETA: The above question is in no way directed at any of the discussion currently ongoing within this thread.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## doubletrouble

Hmm. Changing previous opinion. 

Never mind.


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



GusPolinski said:


> Just curious... Has anyone ever been permabanned for nothing more than being an insufferable assh*le?
> 
> ETA: The above question is in no way directed at any of the discussion currently ongoing within this thread.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


I don't think so. If that were the case, some would have been banned LONG ago!


----------



## Maricha75

Opinion on which subject, doubletrouble?


----------



## WyshIknew

Given this threads position in the suggestion box and its popularity it seems to me that posting in here is rather like always being in the kitchen at parties.

If you know what I mean.


----------



## Entropy3000

WyshIknew said:


> Given this threads position in the suggestion box and its popularity it seems to me that posting in here is rather like always being in the kitchen at parties.
> 
> If you know what I mean.


Perfect


----------



## Catherine602

Entropy3000 said:


> Even people perceived as wise and compassionate can screw up royally or even have a darker side that is not always shown.


Alright keep going. Unburden yourself. Confession is the beginning of good works (Derived form a quote of St. Augustine)


----------



## Entropy3000

Catherine602 said:


> Alright keep going. Unburden yourself. Confession is the beginning of good works (Derived form a quote of St. Augustine)


I do not discount myself in that statement. I indeed have a dark side. But it was more general in that TAM can be a popularity contest like high school. Where perceptions are not the whole picture.


----------



## Catherine602

I did not mean to insult you E, just an attempt at humor. I know you were not talking about your self.


----------



## Entropy3000

Catherine602 said:


> I did not mean to insult you E, just an attempt at humor. I know you were not talking about your self.


Oh I knew that. I need to use more emoticons. 

I did laugh when I read it.


----------



## LongWalk

Seems like calm has returned after the storm.


----------



## PieceOfSky

LongWalk said:


> Seems like calm has returned after the storm.




It's always quietest before the storm.



j/k


----------



## Entropy3000




----------



## vellocet

Ok here is a question about reporting.

At another site I received a name calling PM and getting down right nasty with me, the cheater I guess didn't like my advice to her boyfriend who started the thread to leave her and move on to greener pastures.

Anyway, I send one of the mods a message about the PM. And their answer was that PMs were different and that if I report a PM they will do nothing about it because it was......a PM:scratchhead:
Mod told me just to put them on ignore, but that if it was said in the forum, they'd give them an infraction.

So my question is this, does that policy go here too? If someone PMs me and gets nasty, I can reply and tell them to go #### themselves without any reprisals other than that user ignoring me?


----------



## Maricha75

No, vellocet. If anyone reports a PM, the mods will look at it and deal accordingly. They have already done so with a few, here, I believe.


----------



## Entropy3000

I would think PMs would be even more important because they are intentionally hidden.

I had ignored one person a long time back from their PMs. Did not report them. They ended up banned soon after anyway.

“If you wait by the river long enough, the bodies of your enemies will float by.” -- Sun Tzu, Art Of War


----------



## Almostrecovered

There is a report button on the pm that allows the mods to see it


----------



## Thundarr

vellocet said:


> Ok here is a question about reporting.
> 
> At another site I received a name calling PM and getting down right nasty with me, the cheater I guess didn't like my advice to her boyfriend who started the thread to leave her and move on to greener pastures.
> 
> Anyway, I send one of the mods a message about the PM. And their answer was that PMs were different and that if I report a PM they will do nothing about it because it was......a PM:scratchhead:
> Mod told me just to put them on ignore, but that if it was said in the forum, they'd give them an infraction.
> 
> So my question is this, does that policy go here too? If someone PMs me and gets nasty, I can reply and tell them to go #### themselves without any reprisals other than that user ignoring me?


Private messages should be treated a little different IMO but there should be limits. Just maybe a little more room to be candid though. I've had poster or two send me a PM and say something like "So tell me what you really think". I don't think I was disrespectful in PMs though. Just more straight forward.


----------



## lenzi

vellocet said:


> Anyway, I send one of the mods a message about the PM. And their answer was that PMs were different and that if I report a PM they will do nothing about it because it was......a PM:scratchhead:
> Mod told me just to put them on ignore, but that if it was said in the forum, they'd give them an infraction.


Makes perfect sense to me. A moderators job is to keep the peace on the public forum. Things would deteriorate rapidly if there were public displays of offensive exchanges between sparring members who are pissed off at each other for one reason or another. 

So what someone sends you a nasty pm. Are you really that bent out of shape by a message that you need to go tell on the person? "Mr. Moderator this person wrote mean words to me, please punish them!"

Please.. we're not children here. Either fire back at them, respond in a coolheaded manner, or ignore them. 

It's only a bunch of words on your computer screen written by an anonymous internet stranger.


----------



## Deejo

lenzi said:


> Please.. we're not children here.


Au contraire. Sometimes we're a lot worse.


----------



## Thundarr

lenzi said:


> Please.. we're not children here.





Deejo said:


> Au contraire. Sometimes we're a lot worse.


Most children don't have baggage that camoflages right and wrong. We adults want to be treated with respect even when we don't deserve it though.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gx4jn77VKlQ


----------



## GusPolinski

Hey mods...

Talk About Marriage - View Profile: randyr

Troll?


----------



## larry.gray

Looks like you called it Gus


----------



## GusPolinski

larry.gray said:


> Looks like you called it Gus


To be fair, I bought it hook, line, and sinker. I believe it was Remains that first raised suspicions in the thread over in CWI.


----------



## Amplexor

Deejo said:


> Au contraire. Sometimes we're a lot worse.


Amen brother!


----------



## Almostrecovered

is starting a betting pool on who will be banned next a bannable offense?


----------



## Deejo

Almostrecovered said:


> is starting a betting pool on who will be banned next a bannable offense?


Only if mods can't get in on the action.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Pete Rose is that you?


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Deejo said:


> Only if mods can't get in on the action.


And your bet is?


----------



## Deejo

Maricha75 said:


> And your bet is?


I'm the house. I don't make bets. I collect on the vig.


----------



## Almostrecovered

watching someone become unglued right now in the politics section so I'm guessing it'll be him


----------



## larry.gray

Do they ban people for posting over size pictures?


----------



## vellocet

Maricha75 said:


> No, vellocet. If anyone reports a PM, the mods will look at it and deal accordingly. They have already done so with a few, here, I believe.


Ah, good to know 

I think the idea at the other site was that PMs are to be private and if someone doesn't like a PM to ignore it.


----------



## vellocet

lenzi said:


> So what someone sends you a nasty pm. Are you really that bent out of shape by a message that you need to go tell on the person? "Mr. Moderator this person wrote mean words to me, please punish them!"
> 
> Please.. we're not children here. Either fire back at them, respond in a coolheaded manner, or ignore them.


Oh no, not me. I wouldn't report a PM if someone got nasty with me. I'd just hate for someone to get nasty with me, I fire back and they go crying to the mods.


----------



## vellocet

Almostrecovered said:


> watching someone become unglued right now in the politics section so I'm guessing it'll be him


Shouldn't be, there is supposed to be leeway in that section.


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



vellocet said:


> Oh no, not me. I wouldn't report a PM if someone got nasty with me. I'd just hate for someone to get nasty with me, I fire back and they go crying to the mods.


Keep the initial nasty PM. If they report yours, show that it was retaliation... or quote the initial PM. That works, too.


Also, I don't report ones I get... UNLESS it is obvious stalking and they have figured out my real identity. If it is a safety concern, yes. Or highly inappropriate... like sending risqué or even naked photos. I most definitely would report if I got any of those... or post them, pointing out what that person is doing/trying to do. Fortunately, I haven't had to do any of the above.


----------



## vellocet

I didn't receive one here, was just curious if I had the option of telling someone where they could go in a PM


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



vellocet said:


> I didn't receive one here, was just curious if I had the option of telling someone where they could go in a PM


As long as you're not telling me off.


----------



## happy as a clam

I report all PMs I get to the mods... 

:rofl:


----------



## Entropy3000

vellocet said:


> I didn't receive one here, was just curious if I had the option of telling someone where they could go in a PM


I don't think so. I see PMs as being for private conversation and less about conflict.

If it is to criticize then say it openly or keep it to yourself IMO. I do not see PMs as a take it outside and fight in the parking lot.


----------



## joe kidd

I have sent 7 , yes 7 nasty PMs to AR. 
He responded with nude turtle pics.


----------



## joe kidd

Well I assume it was a turtle. I hope so.


----------



## EleGirl

Hey, I've had guys who say that they are for places like Morocco and Iran send me PMs saying that they want to meet a nice American girl. I just reply that there are no nice American girls left. :rofl:


----------



## Entropy3000

EleGirl said:


> Hey, I've had guys who say that they are for places like Morocco and Iran send me PMs saying that they want to meet a nice American girl. I just reply that there are no nice American girls left. :rofl:


That is the ISIS rhetoric though.


----------



## EleGirl

Entropy3000 said:


> That is the ISIS rhetoric though.


Yea, I was wondering about the timing.. it started when ISIS first showed up big time in the news. LOL.. one kept asking me for my real name. :scratchhead:


----------



## PhillyGuy13

EleGirl said:


> Yea, I was wondering about the timing.. it started when ISIS first showed up big time in the news. LOL.. one kept asking me for my real name. :scratchhead:


If a new forum shows up we know we will be in trouble.

"Coping with Infidels"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000

PhillyGuy13 said:


> If a new forum shows up we know we will be in trouble.
> 
> "Coping with Infidels"
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nicely played.


----------



## Catherine602

larry.gray said:


> Do they ban people for posting over size pictures?


No, but they do for calling people cuckoo's.


----------



## Entropy3000

Going to keep this simple. Just time to move on.

So I am going on a self imposed ban.

There are quite a few people who have touched my life here and I am eternally grateful. I will miss you.

If I offended you ... I am sincerely sorry.

If I made you at least laugh then it was all worth it.

I wish you all love and happiness. Farewell.


----------



## Catherine602

why 

don't go.


----------



## heartsbeating

See you in a week!

I kid... it's been great having your input here Entropy. Wishing you the best.


----------



## Personal

All the best to you Entropy, I hope wherever you find yourself you take the time to enjoy it all.


----------



## larry.gray

I think somebody's ban hammer may be getting tired right now.

Not that I didn't see it coming.


----------



## Coffee Amore

It was more like a group effort.


----------



## Catherine602

What happened?


----------



## Almostrecovered

It's CWI Jake, forget about it


----------



## larry.gray

About damn time.


----------



## pidge70

larry.gray said:


> About damn time.


?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soccermom2three

larry.gray said:


> About damn time.



Uh oh. Who now?


----------



## vellocet

larry.gray said:


> About damn time.


----------



## larry.gray

It makes me wonder if I'm getting smiles for the same person.....


----------



## vellocet

larry.gray said:


> It makes me wonder if I'm getting smiles for the same person.....


Nah, smiled cuz thought maybe you meant me and now I'm back!!! haha!

I got a time out because I apparently I posted an inappropriate animated gif. Didn't show anything and only anyone who knew the movie knew what was going on in it, but whatever.


----------



## Almostrecovered

You were gone?


----------



## Fozzy

Samyeager too? Lordy.


----------



## Unique Username

vellocet said:


> Nah, smiled cuz thought maybe you meant me and now I'm back!!! haha!
> 
> I got a time out because I apparently I posted an inappropriate animated gif. Didn't show anything and only anyone who knew the movie knew what was going on in it, but whatever.


now I wanna see the gif

attach link please


----------



## vellocet

Almostrecovered said:


> You were gone?


Ya I know, you didn't miss me.

But it was your fault. You started off with the deliverance pic!!!


----------



## vellocet

Unique Username said:


> now I wanna see the gif
> 
> attach link please


You baiting me?


----------



## Almostrecovered

vellocet said:


> Ya I know, you didn't miss me.
> 
> But it was your fault. You started off with the deliverance pic!!!


you just need to be as well liked and admired as me to avoid the ban hammer


----------



## happy as a clam

Almostrecovered said:


> you just need to be as well liked and admired as me to avoid the ban hammer


AR, I fear you're next. For no other reason than people are getting really p*ssed off at the cheerful, ever-jumping, happier-than-happy, bipolar nuisance of a turtle that invades ALL of our internet space on TAM.


----------



## happy as a clam

vellocet said:


> You baiting me?


Baiting is bannable.

Report the Turtle.

:banhim:

(jk Turtle... you know you're irreplaceable for your awesome recipes...)


----------



## GusPolinski

vellocet said:


> Nah, smiled cuz thought maybe you meant me and now I'm back!!! haha!
> 
> I got a time out because I apparently I posted an inappropriate animated gif. Didn't show anything and only anyone who knew the movie knew what was going on in it, but whatever.





Unique Username said:


> now I wanna see the gif
> 
> attach link please





vellocet said:


> You baiting me?


----------



## larry.gray

Almostrecovered said:


> you just need to be as well liked and admired as me to avoid the ban hammer


You're one up on me :2gunsfiring_v1:


----------



## LongWalk

Unbelievable got banned. I think often pushed the limit in his posts, but underneath he is a warm hearted person. The kill all the people who who are against America rants are armor for some deeper unhappiness.

ScarletBegonias is not banned but she left TAM after cheating on her husband. It was sad to read that she seemed to have harmed herself. Hope she is okay.


----------



## Ikaika

LongWalk said:


> Unbelievable got banned. I think often pushed the limit in his posts, but underneath he is a warm hearted person. The kill all the people who who are against America rants are armor for some deeper unhappiness.
> 
> *ScarletBegonias is not banned but she left TAM after cheating on her husband. *It was sad to read that she seemed to have harmed herself. Hope she is okay.



I hope that this is not true... My heart breaks for all the hurt souls of the world.


----------



## Personal

I love that bouncing turtle.


----------



## barbados

LongWalk said:


> ScarletBegonias is not banned but she left TAM after cheating on her husband. It was sad to read that she seemed to have harmed herself. Hope she is okay.


Was this in a thread or do you know this from PM'ing ?


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



barbados said:


> Was this in a thread or do you know this from PM'ing ?


She posted it.


----------



## happy as a clam

Maricha75 said:


> She posted it.


Can someone (who saw it) please give the nutshell version of her post?!

I missed her confession post; I posted a brand new thread a few days later called *"Where is Scarlet Begonias?"* I was genuinely concerned why she was "missing" from the boards.

She seemed to have a really good marriage, at least surmising from her posts.

Anyone in touch with her by PM? Is she ok?


----------



## Maricha75

I believe she posted it in the thread Rookie started in CWI, inviting waywards to post. She turned off PMs on here, so unless people have her email, phone number, or Facebook, I would say no, no one is in contact with her... at least not anymore, anyway.


----------



## skype

Maricha is correct. Here is what Scarlet said in that thread:

"I wouldn't want DH to take ANY responsibility for my brief EA and bad behavior. It was disgusting and I despise myself every single day for being so weak and pathetic. One minute you're talking and joking,commiserating about random things then the next you're being completely inappropriate. I could say it's because DH doesn't compliment me enough,doesn't make me feel like he lusts for me,etc. But really,that's just an excuse to cover up the fact that I'm weak and have p*ss poor boundaries. I'm lucky DH recognizes how much I hate myself for my actions and understands I have problems that I'm trying really hard to fix.
So the only things I can do is take 100% responsibility,provide complete transparency,stick w/my therapy,and try not to hurt myself. Every day is a reminder of how I failed and every day is a struggle to get out of bed. DH seems perfectly fine now but I'm not fine at all. I hate myself at this point. He should leave me, I deserve that."

BPD over-reaction in my opinion. Hope she is doing well; she was a wonderful poster.


----------



## PieceOfSky

LongWalk said:


> It was sad to read that she seemed to have harmed herself.





It seemed important to her to make the distinction the injury was not intentionally self-inflicted, as she did not want to be seen as a "BPD cliche."



I take her word for it.


----------



## Ikaika

skype said:


> BPD over-reaction in my opinion. Hope she is doing well; she was a wonderful poster.



Agree, I don't know if she ever comes back to just read, but no judgements from me. I send her and her Husband healing Aloha. 

Malama pono.


----------



## LongWalk

She was taking a razor apart and cut herself... why did she have to that? Aren't razors disposable?


----------



## Miss Independent

LongWalk said:


> She was taking a razor apart and cut herself... why did she have to that? Aren't razors disposable?



And your point is?


----------



## Anon Pink

skype said:


> Maricha is correct. Here is what Scarlet said in that thread:
> 
> "I wouldn't want DH to take ANY responsibility for my brief EA and bad behavior. It was disgusting and I despise myself every single day for being so weak and pathetic. One minute you're talking and joking,commiserating about random things then the next you're being completely inappropriate. I could say it's because DH doesn't compliment me enough,doesn't make me feel like he lusts for me,etc. But really,that's just an excuse to cover up the fact that I'm weak and have p*ss poor boundaries. I'm lucky DH recognizes how much I hate myself for my actions and understands I have problems that I'm trying really hard to fix.
> So the only things I can do is take 100% responsibility,provide complete transparency,stick w/my therapy,and try not to hurt myself. Every day is a reminder of how I failed and every day is a struggle to get out of bed. DH seems perfectly fine now but I'm not fine at all. I hate myself at this point. He should leave me, I deserve that."
> 
> *BPD over-reaction in my opinion. Hope she is doing well; she was a wonderful poster*.


That, IMO, is exactly what was/is happening to SB. I wish her healing and strength and hope that the level of self hatred drops dramatically once she recognizes that she had painted herself black so typical of BPD. What wasn't so typical is that she had painted herself and not someone else.


----------



## happy as a clam

skype, thanks for filling in the details. I totally missed all of that.

I hope she is well. Scarlet, if you're still reading these boards, there are many people here who care about you and wish you the very best.


----------



## GusPolinski

What I find equally disturbing about SB's last few posts is that it would seem that there are/were one or more of us here on TAM (presumably males) who chose to engage her in a very inappropriate manner. While SB isn't off the hook for anything (and it's clear that she knows this), those who chose to participate along w/ her (_a married woman_) are no less to blame for their own sh*tty behavior.

Whoever you are, if you happen to be reading this, shame on you.

Hope you're doing well, SB.


----------



## OptimisticPessimist

Im just curious- if one wanted to formally request a permanent ban, can they? Do they just PM a moderator, or would they need to contact an administrator?


----------



## PBear

OptimisticPessimist said:


> Im just curious- if one wanted to formally request a permanent ban, can they? Do they just PM a moderator, or would they need to contact an administrator?


What would the point be? Because they're too weak to sign off themselves? 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor

Just call a mod a f*ck head.


----------



## OptimisticPessimist

PBear said:


> What would the point be? Because they're too weak to sign off themselves?
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So that PM's cannot be sent and so that members know that person is no longer part of the community (actually, I think the PMs part can be handled via one's profile). 

Sort of like an answering machine message informing the other party you are not available for communication.

I suppose a signature saying "I have moved on from TAM" might be a better choice for that person. 

Just curious..


----------



## larry.gray

larry.gray said:


> She's got to hold the record for coming back after dropping the F-bomb at other posters.


OK, that title now goes to Regret.

Welcome back lady. I presume it wasn't a permaban because you were bated in the most vile way I've ever seen. Presumably you can't expect any reasonable person not to respond as you did.


----------



## OptimisticPessimist

larry.gray said:


> OK, that title now goes to Regret.
> 
> Welcome back lady. I presume it wasn't a permaban because you were bated in the most vile way I've ever seen. Presumably you can't expect any reasonable person not to respond as you did.


Yeah, that was pretty d*** bad. I couldnt believe what I was reading!


----------



## PBear

OptimisticPessimist said:


> So that PM's cannot be sent and so that members know that person is no longer part of the community (actually, I think the PMs part can be handled via one's profile).
> 
> Sort of like an answering machine message informing the other party you are not available for communication.
> 
> I suppose a signature saying "I have moved on from TAM" might be a better choice for that person.
> 
> Just curious..


Seems rather like a 4 year old announcing they're running away from home, but whatever... 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OptimisticPessimist

PBear said:


> Seems rather like a 4 year old announcing they're running away from home, but whatever...
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Fair enough.


----------



## vellocet

Amplexor said:


> Just call a mod a f*ck head.


Whats a fack?


----------



## Blossom Leigh

somehow House's face in your avatar makes that really funny... I pictured his expression reading that. lol


----------



## vellocet

Blossom Leigh said:


> somehow House's face in your avatar makes that really funny... I pictured his expression reading that. lol


I know, he cracks me up. I wish that show could have gone on another few years.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

He really played that character very well.


----------



## Almostrecovered

vellocet said:


> I know, he cracks me up. I wish that show could have gone on another few years.



That show jumped the shark in the 5th season


----------



## vellocet

Blossom Leigh said:


> He really played that character very well.


Robert Downey Jr. can play a good smartass, but he would be the only other person I could have thought for that role.


----------



## PieceOfSky

GusPolinski said:


> What I find equally disturbing about SB's last few posts is that it would seem that there are/were one or more of us here on TAM (presumably males) who chose to engage her in a very inappropriate manner. While SB isn't off the hook for anything (and it's clear that she knows this), those who chose to participate along w/ her (_a married woman_) are no less to blame for their own sh*tty behavior.
> 
> Whoever you are, if you happen to be reading this, shame on you.
> 
> Hope you're doing well, SB.




I did not notice in her last few posts anything to suggest it was someone here. IIRC, she mentioned another site, which was not a self-help sort of forum.



Maybe I missed the post(s) you are referring to?


----------



## GusPolinski

PieceOfSky said:


> I did not notice in her last few posts anything to suggest it was someone here. IIRC, she mentioned another site, which was not a self-help sort of forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I missed the post(s) you are referring to?


I don't recall any reference to any other site, though it's possible that I just missed it. And either way, that doesn't really change my message...

1) _Wherever_ this person may be (whether here on TAM or elsewhere), shame on him.

2) SB, hope you're doing well.


----------



## larry.gray

Amplexor said:


> Just call a mod a f*ck head.


You've got to wonder if that's a challenge that AR wants to try out and see if it's true or if his reputation as a jokster would let him get away with it.


----------



## lenzi

This thread is about banned members.

Here's the next candidate- the Op on this thread:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/222106-bi-wife-has-fling.html#post10463570

_Edit- never mind, thread is gone, Op is banned. _


----------



## clipclop2

piece of sky would you change your nickname please ? I always think POS. And that just isn't right. 

anyway that's a drag about Scarlett. 

she had a lot of guts admitting it on this site. did she tell her husband?

I find it pretty amazing though. the draw of the other man must have been huge knowing everything that she knows about infidelity from her time here. it shows how important it is that we are all vigilant in our personal and online lives. 

and it's a drag to because there are some guys on this site that I would know for sure I would enjoy talking to offline. you don't even if you can keep your head on straight it doesn't mean that the other person will so even it isn't a risk for one person it might be for the other person.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thundarr

clipclop2 said:


> piece of sky would you change your nickname please ? I always think POS. And that just isn't right.


Yes. It's been a while but I specificallly remember having to type "piece of sky" when POS would have been so much shorter .


----------



## PieceOfSky

Thundarr said:


> Yes. It's been a while but I specificallly remember having to type "piece of sky" when POS would have been so much shorter .










The codependent in me urgently wants to fix that for you all, but so far I have not been creative enough to come up with a good new name. Well, I have come up with a few but the procrastinator in me keeps putting off the final decision...



In the meantime feel free to call me POS, Piece, Sky, P, PS, or anything or nothing.


----------



## larry.gray

lenzi said:


> This thread is about banned members.
> 
> Here's the next candidate- the Op on this thread:
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/222106-bi-wife-has-fling.html#post10463570


And you just called out yet another in the calling wayward thread.


----------



## Thundarr

PieceOfSky said:


> The codependent in me urgently wants to fix that for you all, but so far I have not been creative enough to come up with a good new name. Well, I have come up with a few but the procrastinator in me keeps putting off the final decision...
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime feel free to call me POS, Piece, Sky, P, PS, or anything or nothing.


Think I like "Sky".


----------



## GusPolinski

PieceOfSky said:


> The codependent in me urgently wants to fix that for you all, but *so far I have not been creative enough to come up with a good new name.* Well, I have come up with a few but the procrastinator in me keeps putting off the final decision...
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime feel free to call me POS, Piece, Sky, P, PS, or anything or nothing.


How about "Ethereal"...?


----------



## clipclop2

POS....

Waily!

Dunna wanna know how ta...

Yer ne POS.

Help!


----------



## doubletrouble

Hi Sky.


----------



## GTdad

There is another recent and prolific poster who seems to be spoiling for trouble.

I predict she'll find it soon enough.


----------



## clipclop2

I'm clueless


----------



## Almostrecovered

I thought you were clipclop2 

I need bifocals


----------



## skype

Does anyone know why Wysh was banned?


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



skype said:


> Does anyone know why Wysh was banned?


Because members were asked not to bring up an incident that happened a while ago or they would be banned. When they brought it up again Wysh got banned and not them. :scratchhead:
Go figure.


----------



## Amplexor

Wysh was banned for the same reasons as many others have been here over the last few months. Poor boundaries, poor behavior or poor judgement. The ban was permanent and as far as I'm concerned irreversible. I have no interest in further clarifying the circumstances nor debating them. I will not respond to any further questions or pleas for mercy via posts, PMs, email, texts, smoke signals, Morse code or telepathic transmission. Discuss it if you like, I have nothing to add.


----------



## skype

Thanks for the info. I am sorry to see him banned permanently. Loved his foodie pics!

So I guess that my puppy dog eyes are to no avail?


----------



## Ikaika

Amplexor said:


> Wysh was banned for the same reasons as many others have been here over the last few months. Poor boundaries, poor behavior or poor judgement. The ban was permanent and as far as I'm concerned irreversible. I have no interest in further clarifying the circumstances nor debating them. I will not respond to any further questions or pleas for mercy via posts, PMs, email, texts, *smoke signals*, Morse code or telepathic transmission. Discuss it if you like, I have nothing to add.


If smoke arises from my two year old laptop that is running on its final life, please don't mistake that for smoke signals just call the fire department.


----------



## GTdad

Looks like Caribbean Man got it, too.

Hope you'll be back, brother.


----------



## happy as a clam

Amplexor said:


> I will not respond to any further questions or pleas for mercy *via posts, PMs, email, texts, smoke signals, Morse code or telepathic transmission.*


Ummm... how about carrier pigeon, Amp? You didn't specifically mention that... :rofl:

(Sorry, couldn't resist.)


----------



## happy as a clam

skype said:


> Thanks for the info. I am sorry to see him banned permanently. *Loved his foodie pics!*


No doubt... he had some AWESOME foodie pics... his dinners will be sorely missed.

Awww, Wysh... why'd ya hafta DO it?!?!


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



happy as a clam said:


> Awww, Wysh... why'd ya hafta DO it?!?!


Why did any of those banned before him do what they did? Why does one participant get banned and not another? Why does one get banned repeatedly for similar infractions and allowed back, while another does something in poor judgment and gets permabanned? Also, why does one get permabanned for something but another is allowed to stay, or gets a slap on the wrist for the same type of infraction? Lots of questions... no answers. Hmmmm..

Also, why does one get lauded as a pillar of TAM community, even after it is learned that person had poor boundaries... and was carrying on with other TAM members? Or inappropriate behavior was discovered, relating to another TAM member, and that person is STILL looked upon as a good person.

Too many questions. Makes my brain hurt.


----------



## happy as a clam

Maricha75 said:


> Why did any of those banned before him do what they did? Why does one participant get banned and not another? Why does one get banned repeatedly for similar infractions and allowed back, while another does something in poor judgment and gets permabanned? Also, why does one get permabanned for something but another is allowed to stay, or gets a slap on the wrist for the same type of infraction? Lots of questions... no answers. Hmmmm..
> 
> Also, why does one get lauded as a pillar of TAM community, even after it is learned that person had poor boundaries... and was carrying on with other TAM members? Or inappropriate behavior was discovered, relating to another TAM member, and that person is STILL looked upon as a good person.
> 
> Too many questions. Makes my brain hurt.


Maricha, I hear 'ya. But careful gal... don't want to lose you too.


----------



## clipclop2

We have permission to discuss a banning! That ought to be good for 100 or so posts! ;-)

I hate hearing about banning esp with long-time posters. Why not call them timeouts instead?


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



clipclop2 said:


> We have permission to discuss a banning! That ought to be good for 100 or so posts! ;-)
> 
> I hate hearing about banning esp with long-time posters. Why not call them timeouts instead?


Temporary bans should be listed as time outs. Permabans should be ban.


----------



## happy as a clam

Maricha75 said:


> Temporary bans should be listed as time outs. Permabans should be ban.


:iagree:










*VS.*


----------



## Thundarr

Maricha75 said:


> Why did any of those banned before him do what they did? Why does one participant get banned and not another? Why does one get banned repeatedly for similar infractions and allowed back, while another does something in poor judgment and gets permabanned? Also, why does one get permabanned for something but another is allowed to stay, or gets a slap on the wrist for the same type of infraction? Lots of questions... no answers. Hmmmm..
> 
> Also, why does one get lauded as a pillar of TAM community, even after it is learned that person had poor boundaries... and was carrying on with other TAM members? Or inappropriate behavior was discovered, relating to another TAM member, and that person is STILL looked upon as a good person.
> 
> Too many questions. Makes my brain hurt.


You seem to expect perfection Maricha75. I bet it's rare that someone is banned while following the rules. Kind of like speeding. It seems unfair when your setting on the side of the road getting a ticket while the other cars that were speeding with you are still on their merry way. Hopefully anyone banned is more concerned with themselves than whoever didn't get banned.


----------



## pidge70

This place has gone to Hell. Seriously.


----------



## happy as a clam

Thundarr said:


> You seem to expect perfection Maricha75. I bet it's rare that someone is banned while following the rules. Kind of like speeding. It seems unfair when your setting on the side of the road getting a ticket while the other cars that were speeding with you are still on their merry way. Hopefully anyone banned is more concerned with themselves than whoever didn't get banned.


Agree. Mods are wading through thousands of posts a day, trying to keep the peace and make sure folks "play nice." I think they give a very fair amount of leeway. (No, I'm not trying to score brownie points.)

Plus, I'm sure there are A LOT of things going on behind the scenes that we aren't privy to.


----------



## happy as a clam

pidge70 said:


> This place has gone to Hell. Seriously.


Pidge, tell us what you REALLY think... 

:lol:


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Thundarr said:


> You seem to expect perfection Maricha75. I bet it's rare that someone is banned while following the rules. Kind of like speeding. It seems unfair when your setting on the side of the road getting a ticket while the other cars that were speeding with you are still on their merry way. Hopefully anyone banned is more concerned with themselves than whoever didn't get banned.


I expect... nothing. That way, when something happens that I agree with, I am pleasantly surprised... even if some of those turn out to be temporary, at least I have the initial moment of glee. It's when two people engage in the same behavior and only one gets permabanned that I get indignant. Wait a year to report? Wait to ban one part of that equation, when the other was egged on? No, I don't expect perfection. But consistency and equality would be nice.


----------



## pidge70

Maricha75 said:


> Why did any of those banned before him do what they did? Why does one participant get banned and not another? Why does one get banned repeatedly for similar infractions and allowed back, while another does something in poor judgment and gets permabanned? Also, why does one get permabanned for something but another is allowed to stay, or gets a slap on the wrist for the same type of infraction? Lots of questions... no answers. Hmmmm..
> 
> Also, why does one get lauded as a pillar of TAM community, even after it is learned that person had poor boundaries... and was carrying on with other TAM members? Or inappropriate behavior was discovered, relating to another TAM member, and that person is STILL looked upon as a good person.
> 
> Too many questions. Makes my brain hurt.


----------



## Ikaika

Thundarr said:


> You seem to expect perfection Maricha75. I bet it's rare that someone is banned while following the rules. Kind of like speeding. It seems unfair when your setting on the side of the road getting a ticket while the other cars that were speeding with you are still on their merry way. Hopefully anyone banned is more concerned with themselves than whoever didn't get banned.



Everything mentioned by Maricha75 flew over my head. But, speaking of tickets, the other day I was pulled over. I was speeding and made no excuses about it. I had all my documents in hand before he walked up to the car. I turned off my radio and talked in a calm and clear voice. 

He walked up said "good morning", it was 2pm. I responded "good afternoon". He asked if I would like to see the recored time on his radar gun. I told him, "no thank you, I know I was speeding". He wrote up the ticket. I sent in my money the next day. I got a letter back saying my ticket was forgiven. In other words, he did not complete file the on the ticket. I called back to ask why, "because you apparently were not a smart ass to the officer that day". I have since stayed within the speed limit to the annoyance of other drivers.


----------



## Ikaika

pidge70 said:


> This place has gone to Hell. Seriously.



Some of us just plod along clueless and smiling. But, I hope for better days for others.

Malama pono


----------



## pidge70

drerio said:


> Some of us just plod along clueless and smiling. But, I hope for better days for others.
> 
> Malama pono


Well, school, work, and home keep me pretty busy. I don't really miss this place much and all the stupid ass drama some people have brought to it. 

I have to agree with Maricha though, a certain someone still being a TAM darling after what they did, makes me wanna upchuck.


----------



## Ikaika

pidge70 said:


> Well, school, work, and home keep me pretty busy. I don't really miss this place much and all the stupid ass drama some people have brought to it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree with Maricha though, a certain someone still being a TAM darling after what they did, makes me wanna upchuck.



And you should be studying hard rather than hanging out here; some of those professors can be real a$$holes.


----------



## happy as a clam

pidge70 said:


> I have to agree with Maricha though, a certain someone still being a TAM darling after what they did, makes me wanna upchuck.


Ok, this is the part of TAM that drives me crazy (not singling you out, pidge; just a general observation). Some members know the story, the "back story", who "outed" who; the rest of us are clueless and in the dark.

I never know what's going on or what people are referring to. I come on to find members banned, innuendoes and references on various threads to things which I do not have a clue about. Does anyone have the courage to name the "TAM darling" who got let off the hook, or do we all have to tap dance around the issue and try to "guess" at what happened?


----------



## Thundarr

Maricha75 said:


> *I expect... nothing. That way, when something happens that I agree with, I am pleasantly surprised...* even if some of those turn out to be temporary, at least I have the initial moment of glee. It's when two people engage in the same behavior and only one gets permabanned that I get indignant. Wait a year to report? Wait to ban one part of that equation, when the other was egged on? No, I don't expect perfection. But consistency and equality would be nice.


I do that too. I just can't remember if it's 'optimistic pessimism' or pessimistic optimism'? But there is a phrase for it.


----------



## Ikaika

happy as a clam said:


> Ok, this is the part of TAM that drives me crazy (not singling you out, pidge; just a general observation). Some members know the story, the "back story", who "outed" who; the rest of us are clueless and in the dark.
> 
> I never know what's going on or what people are referring to. I come on to find members banned, innuendoes and references on various threads to things which I do not have a clue about. Does anyone have the courage to name the "TAM darling" who got let off the hook, or do we all have to tap dance around the issue and try to "guess" at what happened?



I always find it best to remain clueless... At least I discovered after TAMgate. It just is so much better. There are people I still miss, but life goes on.


----------



## GusPolinski

pidge70 said:


>


I think that's true.


----------



## GusPolinski

happy as a clam said:


> Ok, this is the part of TAM that drives me crazy (not singling you out, pidge; just a general observation). Some members know the story, the "back story", who "outed" who; the rest of us are clueless and in the dark.
> 
> I never know what's going on or what people are referring to. I come on to find members banned, innuendoes and references on various threads to things which I do not have a clue about. Does anyone have the courage to name the "TAM darling" who got let off the hook, or do we all have to tap dance around the issue and try to "guess" at what happened?


Honestly, we're all in the dark... even the people who *think* that they know what's up.

With so much gossip constantly circling the drain, how can anyone reeeaaaaally be sure what it was that caused the clog?


----------



## pidge70

GusPolinski said:


> Honestly, we're all in the dark... even the people who *think* that they know what's up.
> 
> With so much gossip constantly circling the drain, how can anyone reeeaaaaally be sure what it was that caused the clog?


----------



## Thundarr

GusPolinski said:


> Honestly, we're all in the dark... even the people who *think* that they know what's up.
> 
> With so much gossip constantly circling the drain, how can anyone reeeaaaaally be sure what it was that caused the clog?


I know it's shyt clogging the drain. Just not sure who's shyt.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

drama... Ugh


----------



## GusPolinski

pidge70 said:


>


Ditto.


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



pidge70 said:


>


You, too?


----------



## clipclop2

TAMgate?

Clipclop is a synonym for clueless.


----------



## Convection

drerio said:


> I always find it best to remain clueless... At least I discovered after TAMgate. It just is so much better. There are people I still miss, but life goes on.


Quoted for mutha-luvin' truth. 

Who needs the drama? My life is chock full of it already, thank you very much.


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



clipclop2 said:


> TAMgate?
> 
> Clipclop is a synonym for clueless.


Yes, the mass banning last summer. That resulted in the banning of Red, Dig, Stritle... oh, and Trenton... I know I am missing someone. Trenton got pissy about people from TAM talking offboard. Some left because of the drama. Some pretended they had nothing to do with it. A bunch were named, though some had nothing to do with it at all lol. Anyway, that was TAMgate.


----------



## clipclop2

I wonder how I miss all this stuff.


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



clipclop2 said:


> I wonder how I miss all this stuff.


Idk. I was caught up in it. Hey, I freely admit to talking to some currently registered members, as well as banned members, off TAM. As Regret stated awhile ago, Dig and I both play World of Warcraft, and we're friends there as well.


----------



## clipclop2

I didn't know there was a law against making friends on TAM. what's out anyone else's business.


----------



## Deejo

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



clipclop2 said:


> I wonder how I miss all this stuff.


Don't feel bad. I'm a mod and I don't have a clue either.


----------



## larry.gray

larry.gray said:


> The patter seems to be I go off grid on vacation, and when I come back a bunch of the regulars are gone.






GusPolinski said:


> Well, there we have it...
> 
> It's all Larry's fault.


Ummmm.... I'm not on vacation, but I'm 7,000 miles from home for work. I drop in to check out what's happening in a lul in the work and I see this has happened again. 

Sorry guys


----------



## Catherine602

Wish I knew what is going on. This is maddening.


----------



## larry.gray

clipclop2 said:


> I didn't know there was a law against making friends on TAM. what's out anyone else's business.


There is one about using TAM to flirt excessively unless both TAM members are officially divorced. Since Wysh is married, flirty / EAish behavior is strongly frowned upon. 

I presume that's what "Poor boundaries, poor behavior or poor judgement" mean.

We've had instances where members are sharing nudes and other inappropriate behavior. Many of us don't know for sure that's exactly what's happened, but just go with it being something like that.


----------



## soccermom2three

Well, I'm going to miss Wysh's pictures of his adorable grand babies.


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



larry.gray said:


> There is one about using TAM to flirt excessively unless both TAM members are officially divorced. Since Wysh is married, flirty / EAish behavior is strongly frowned upon.
> 
> I presume that's what "Poor boundaries, poor behavior or poor judgement" mean.
> 
> We've had instances where members are sharing nudes and other inappropriate behavior. Many of us don't know for sure that's exactly what's happened, but just go with it being something like that.


Wysh's was from one drunken night, and she egged him on. He understands why he was banned, but doesn't understand why she waited so long to report. I don't understand why she wasn't banned as well... unless she has been and I just didn't notice.


----------



## clipclop2

Whoa. That is seriously unacceptable behavior. 

The one drunken night excuse sounds a lot like um... an excuse.

Did he tell his wife about this minor, one off?

I'm very disappointed to learn of this. 

She egged him on, huh? 

The devil made him do it.

Cheater speak.

That just sucks. 

Sadness. :-(


----------



## GusPolinski

larry.gray said:


> Ummmm.... I'm not on vacation, but I'm 7,000 miles from home for work. I drop in to check out what's happening in a lul in the work and I see this has happened again.
> 
> Sorry guys


----------



## GusPolinski

larry.gray said:


> There is one about using TAM to flirt excessively unless both TAM members are officially divorced. Since Wysh is married, flirty / EAish behavior is strongly frowned upon.
> 
> I presume that's what "Poor boundaries, poor behavior or poor judgement" mean.
> 
> We've had instances where members are sharing nudes and other inappropriate behavior. Many of us don't know for sure that's exactly what's happened, but just go with it being something like that.


Larry, you know damn good and well that all of ^this is nothing more than a bunch of mindless blameshifting drivel aimed at achieving nothing more than a distraction w/ respect to the clear and simple fact that your relative absence is to blame for ALL OF THIS. Had you been standing overhead, ruler firmly in hand, and ready to smack us back into shape when needed, all of this unnecessary carnage might have been averted.

But no... you had to _"work"_. We leaned on you, and you crumpled. Shame on you, Larry...

Shame on you.


----------



## BrokenVows

clipclop2 said:


> Whoa. That is seriously unacceptable behavior.
> 
> The one drunken night excuse sounds a lot like um... an excuse.
> 
> Did he tell his wife about this minor, one off?
> 
> I'm very disappointed to learn of this.
> 
> She egged him on, huh?
> 
> The devil made him do it.
> 
> Cheater speak.
> 
> That just sucks.
> 
> Sadness. :-(


:iagree: I also don't understand how some people are accused of sending inappropriate PM's are sent to walk the plank but when others commit the same wrong doing, people say things like "I'm going to miss their posts" Inappropriate doesn't come with stipulations IMO.


----------



## Coffee Amore

Please stop. These subtle digs aren't so subtle.


----------



## FalconKing

GusPolinski said:


> Larry, you know damn good and well that all of ^this is nothing more than a bunch of mindless blameshifting drivel aimed at achieving nothing more than a distraction w/ respect to the clear and simple fact that your relative absence is to blame for ALL OF THIS. Had you been standing overhead, ruler firmly in hand, and ready to smack us back into shape when needed, all of this unnecessary carnage might have been averted.
> 
> But no... you had to _"work"_. We leaned on you, and you crumpled. Shame on you, Larry...
> 
> Shame on you.


I literally lol'd reading that:rofl:


----------



## FalconKing

What did CB do? Is he gone for good?? I knew I should've tried to get his facebook...


----------



## Ikaika

all of it. Just


----------



## FalconKing

EI said:


> Are you referring to Caribbean Man?


yes ma'am!

ETA: I don't know why I call him CB when his acronym would be CM:yawn2:


----------



## clipclop2

I don't think it's so much that Larry was working but that he dropped the ball by not delegating responsibility for maintaining the integrity of TAM while he was busy. 

Seriously funny post there. Thanks for making me laugh! it had me going at first.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LongWalk

Is Caribbean Man perma banned? He was a good guy in my book.

I noticed Machiavelli has been banned again. Can he still come back?

Wysh had an EA with someone on TAM? I know he had info on inappropriate stuff going on with the large gang that were banned a while back.

Guess is is hard to not get emotionally involved after meeting people from the intimacy of anonymity. It is wrong to know all about the inside of someone's private life and then develop a relationship. Perhaps not 100 percent all the time, but if you are married or flirting with someone married, that's not ok.

If people have to interact inappropriately, why don't they just move it Skype, FB and keep it private?


----------



## vellocet

Maricha75 said:


> Wysh's was from one drunken night, and she egged him on.


Who egged him on?


----------



## vellocet

I ask because I am curious. I don't know the thread of which they speak.


----------



## GTdad

vellocet said:


> Who egged him on?


And according to who?


----------



## vellocet

GTdad said:


> And according to who?


That's why I want to know. Would like to read it for myself.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

It was in pm's so it's not a thread you can read. I've seen enough to believe it. If Wysh wants her outed then I have no problem saying, but it's not my secret to share.


----------



## GTdad

WorkingOnMe said:


> I've seen enough to believe it.


And I've seen enough that I don't.

All depends on your perspective, I guess.


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



WorkingOnMe said:


> It was in pm's so it's not a thread you can read. I've seen enough to believe it. If Wysh wants her outed then I have no problem saying, but it's not my secret to share.


As have I, WOM. But, of course, someone will come and say "you can fake PMs"  
Or was that one banned? :scratchhead:


----------



## Ikaika

Life goes on. 

Malama pono


----------



## Almostrecovered

drerio said:


> Life goes on.
> 
> Malama pono


Scaramouch, scaramouch will you do the fandango


----------



## vellocet

WorkingOnMe said:


> It was in pm's so it's not a thread you can read. I've seen enough to believe it. If Wysh wants her outed then I have no problem saying, but it's not my secret to share.


Probably best not to out. Because unless I'm wrong, I thought outing content in PMs was bannable because they are suppose to be private.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

DANG IT.... now that song is STUCK in my head and I was NOT a Queen fan... running for ANY song that will get it out, get it out!


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Blossom Leigh said:


> DANG IT.... now that song is STUCK in my head and I was NOT a Queen fan... running for ANY song that will get it out, get it out!


ahhhhh... Southern Rock Baby... works every time...


----------



## Ikaika

Blossom Leigh said:


> DANG IT.... now that song is STUCK in my head and I was NOT a Queen fan... running for ANY song that will get it out, get it out!



Here replace it with this one

http://youtu.be/NeMrttj8Ucg


----------



## Almostrecovered

Blossom Leigh said:


> ahhhhh... Southern Rock Baby... works every time...


thunderbolts and lighting, very very frightening


----------



## clipclop2

What the hell? Abusive and unwanted PMs should be bannable but unless the two people have a problem with the PMs then...

Are you saying PMs are reviewed for content too?


----------



## LongWalk

They are. But the moderators have no reason to read mail unless they are tipped off.

Wonder if Lois Lerner is in TAM?


----------



## Almostrecovered

LongWalk said:


> Wonder if Lois Lerner is in TAM?


She would complain her husband Clark has a fetish for wearing tights and a cape


----------



## happy as a clam

AR... do you mean something sorta like this?










*Ba ha ha!!!*

P.S. I won the happy-off... (by my own judgment)


----------



## Blossom Leigh

drerio said:


> Here replace it with this one
> 
> Queen - Another One Bites the Dust (Music Video) - YouTube


NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! omg


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Almostrecovered said:


> thunderbolts and lighting, very very frightening


you suck... LOL


----------



## Almostrecovered

Blossom Leigh said:


> you suck... LOL


reported


----------



## happy as a clam

drerio said:


> Life goes on.
> 
> Malama pono


Malama pono, my friend...


----------



## happy as a clam

Almostrecovered said:


> reported


The turtle is acting up again..... *sigh*...


----------



## clipclop2

Malama porno?


----------



## Ikaika

clipclop2 said:


> Malama porno?



Malama pono (not porno) My native tongue, Hawaiian. Can be loosely interpreted as "take care" but in the way of doing what is right by yourself and your neighbor.

Thus Hawaiian is not a passive language, it is a challenge to do what is right, and thus the typical platitude of take care is not empty.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

LOL @ AR

You know you are loved

Plus you baited me, report that ~

Jk


----------



## Almostrecovered




----------



## Blossom Leigh

Lol!!!

I'm prettier than him.. and put sparkles on my hooks please.


----------



## Fozzy

This place is starting to remind me of the '87 Suns.


----------



## Almostrecovered

am I Davis or Johnson?


----------



## GTdad

I don't want to be traded to Cleveland.


----------



## Ikaika

Once basketball players stop flopping, I will pay attention. They should all be banned for bad acting.


----------



## Amplexor

drerio said:


> Once basketball players stop flopping, I will pay attention. They should all be banned for bad acting.


----------



## GusPolinski

Blossom Leigh said:


> DANG IT.... now that song is STUCK in my head and I was NOT a Queen fan... running for ANY song that will get it out, get it out!


Ugh. Ditto. Time to spool up some early 90's grunge.


----------



## GusPolinski

LongWalk said:


> They are. But the moderators have no reason to read mail unless they are tipped off.
> 
> Wonder if Lois Lerner is in TAM?


Unless I'm mistaken, the mods have no access to PMs that haven't been explicitly reported.


----------



## Ikaika

GusPolinski said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, the mods have no access to PMs that haven't been explicitly reported.



NSA has access, paranoid yet.


----------



## GusPolinski

drerio said:


> NSA has access, paranoid yet.


Nah. There's nothing of interest in any of my PMs. I'm pretty boring.


----------



## Almostrecovered

come on Gus, I can't hide it any longer, let's tell the whole world about us


----------



## GusPolinski

Almostrecovered said:


> come on Gus, I can't hide it any longer, let's tell the whole world about us


OK, I'll admit it. I'm a rabidly fanatic member of the Foot Clan obsessed w/ the utter destruction of AR's avatar.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

:rofl:

batter up!

and in this corner we have....

ding ding!


----------



## Fozzy

Hornacek


----------



## Almostrecovered

You take that back!!


----------



## Amplexor

Almostrecovered said:


> You take that back!!


Turtle Tantrum!


----------



## Fozzy

Hey, it's ok AR--I mean sure, Hornacek was no Johnson, but Davis only lasted one more season. So it's kind of like splitting the difference. 

Aside from the whole "wow he looks weird" part.


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Blossom Leigh said:


> :rofl:
> 
> batter up!
> 
> and in this corner we have....
> 
> ding ding!


I'm... umm... not one basketball reference in that entire post.


----------



## samyeagar

Fozzy said:


> Samyeager too? Lordy.


My ban had nothing to do with inappropriate flirting, pictures, tribute shots, pm's, EA's or anything like that. As far as that goes, I'm still a pretty stand up guy.

I was banned for "Mocking" I can only guess at the specific post that did it, but I am pretty sure...it was one of those threads started by a newbie with one post...the post was a 15 column inch single paragraph, poor spelling, poor grammar, poor punctuation, that was about a problem that was just kind of over the top...I posted an equally long paragraph of gibberish and said "There...fixed it for ya". In fairness, I was not the only one to make fun of the OP, but as far as I am aware, I was the only one banned. That thread did later disappear.


----------



## Fozzy

No offense intended. I was just surprised because I hadn't seen you banned before. Not one of the usual suspects


----------



## samyeagar

Fozzy said:


> *No offense intended*. I was just surprised because I hadn't seen you banned before. Not one of the usual suspects


Absolutely none taken  I just wanted everyone to know that I was not implicated in the latest rounds of inappropriateness. It was my first ban ever


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Maricha75 said:


> I'm... umm... not one basketball reference in that entire post.


lol... yea I know... it was like a sports A.D.D. moment

I like two things...

Alabama Football

and 

Horses

The rest... could care less...


----------



## happy as a clam

samyeagar said:


> Absolutely none taken  I* just wanted everyone to know that I was not implicated in the latest rounds of inappropriateness. It was my first ban ever *


Sure s.y...... shall I show them the nude turtle pics you sent me?!?! When you were drunk? And I EGGED you on?!?!

Just kidding of course... this thread is always good for some laughs...

:rofl:


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



happy as a clam said:


> Sure s.y...... shall I show them the nude turtle pics you sent me?!?! When you were drunk? And I EGGED you on?!?!
> 
> Just kidding of course... this thread is always good for some laughs...
> 
> :rofl:


I don't remember nudes. The turtle was wearing underwear. But, if you share, and he gets banned, you should as well for instigating.


----------



## FalconKing

samyeagar said:


> My ban had nothing to do with inappropriate flirting, pictures, tribute shots, pm's, EA's or anything like that. As far as that goes, I'm still a pretty stand up guy.
> 
> I was banned for "Mocking" I can only guess at the specific post that did it, but I am pretty sure...it was one of those threads started by a newbie with one post...the post was a 15 column inch single paragraph, poor spelling, poor grammar, poor punctuation, that was about a problem that was just kind of over the top...I posted an equally long paragraph of gibberish and said "There...fixed it for ya". In fairness, I was not the only one to make fun of the OP, but as far as I am aware, I was the only one banned. That thread did later disappear.


:slap:
Dude I feel your pain. Sometimes people post here and there is no spacing or punctuation between anything they say and spelling errors everywhere. I know it sounds so mean but sometimes I just want to say:

"No wonder you have marriage problems. You expect someone to understand that? I can just imagine how hard it is to understand someone who deemed this legible.."

But then I sigh..and realize that this type of person could really use an outside perspective. 













That or I just unsubscribe to the thread:yawn2:


----------



## Fozzy

happy as a clam said:


> Sure s.y...... shall I show them the nude turtle pics you sent me?!?! When you were drunk? And I EGGED you on?!?!
> 
> Just kidding of course... this thread is always good for some laughs...
> 
> :rofl:


Maybe he was just trying to come out of his shell.


sorry


----------



## clipclop2

the paragraph thing drives me crazy. But you have to remember that not everyone is a native English speaker so on that part I give people a pass .

that said I think we should burn at the stake people who say loose instead of lose. 
why doesn't anyone ever confuse noose with nose ?

then again with my use of speech to text I shouldn't complain about what anyone right under any circumstances. Not even if they're a drunk turtle in their underwear. 

right write with a pencil right to bear arms right of way write me a letter ok can someone explain how it got right wrong in the previous paragraph ? and in that sentence?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fozzy

totally! burn em at the steak!


----------



## happy as a clam

Fozzy said:


> totally! burn em at the steak!


... or burn 'em at the *stake?!?!*

C'mon Fozzy... which is it?


----------



## happy as a clam

I heard mods are going to start banning for spelling errors...


----------



## GTdad

happy as a clam said:


> I heard mods are going to start banning for spelling errors...


Then I'm in trouble. I rarely take the time to proofread.

I'm such a looser.


----------



## that_girl

I think they have paragraphs in other languages.


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Fozzy said:


> totally! burn em at the steak!


That would tempt me if I wasn't vegetarian... and I don't care for burnt meat.


----------



## happy as a clam

GTdad said:


> I'm such a *looser.*


:rofl:


----------



## Deejo

happy as a clam said:


> I heard mods are going to start banning for spelling errors...


There should be a space following 'errors' preceding your use of the ellipsis. 

Your suffering will be legendary, even in Hell.


----------



## skype

Haha! I got an ad for sexy Chinese women with Deejo's post! Are they thinking accupuncture?


----------



## Fozzy

This thread keeps getting more funner.


----------



## Thundarr

GusPolinski said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, the mods have no access to PMs that haven't been explicitly reported.


That's a nice thought but I wouldn't put much stock into it. The last thing moderators want to do is spend hours upon hours searching without reason. But this is afterall just data in a database. It can all be seen if the DBA (database admin) wants to see it or if a moderator ask for it.


----------



## Thundarr

GusPolinski said:


> Nah. There's nothing of interest in any of my PMs. I'm pretty boring.





Almostrecovered said:


> come on Gus, I can't hide it any longer, let's tell the whole world about us


I can hear it already. 
GUS: AR was so bouncy and energetic. I couldn't help myself.


----------



## john117

happy as a clam said:


> I heard mods are going to start banning for spelling errors...



I should offer to be the local TAM grammarian...


----------



## Fozzy

John, I believe we've already been warned once about ellipses ...


----------



## Thundarr

happy as a clam said:


> I heard mods are going to start banning for spelling errors...


Then I'll be perma banned soon. I rewrite comments and leave in bits and peices from the original wording. My brain just skips right over them when I read it . And then what I thought was a well thought out comment, looks like a 3rd grader wrote it. Maybe a 1st grader.


----------



## LongWalk

Isn't spicing up prose with spelling and usage mistakes troll camouflage?


----------



## happy as a clam

Thundarr said:


> ...bits and *peices*... looks like a 3rd grader wrote it.


I assume you meant "pieces" ...

Your point is well made, Thundarr.


----------



## Almostrecovered

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Gv0H-vPoDc


----------



## Blossom Leigh

What about when I flip between very proper speech, almost attorney like and then hit the other extreme of deep South, Southern slang complete with text speak, aka no caps.. dots.... Etc. Giggle.. I love playing with words and bending those grammar rules.


----------



## doubletrouble

Their looking for there stuff over they're.... those loosers are always loosing stuff. Its' like their really, like, forgetful, for sure. 




(You have no idea how difficult it was for me to type the first word of that second sentence!)


----------



## Miss Taken

I see *alot* of good and bad *advise* on this forum; *irregardless*, I still love TAM. 

My biggest peeve has got to be wall-text though. It makes me ignore entire threads. I don't care how many spelling mistakes there are. I'm not an English teacher nor is my spelling or grammar or punctuation perfect. I'm also guilty of ellipses over-use lol. But please, *specially* if those posts are long, press "ENTER"!


----------



## larry.gray

samyeagar said:


> I was banned for "Mocking" I can only guess at the specific post that did it, but I am pretty sure...it was one of those threads started by a newbie with one post...the post was a 15 column inch single paragraph, poor spelling, poor grammar, poor punctuation, that was about a problem that was just kind of over the top...I posted an equally long paragraph of gibberish and said "There...fixed it for ya". In fairness, I was not the only one to make fun of the OP, but as far as I am aware, I was the only one banned. That thread did later disappear.


I've done exactly that before with a similar comment. Never got banned for it.


----------



## happy as a clam

doubletrouble said:


> Their looking for there stuff over they're.... those loosers are always loosing stuff. Its' like their really, like, forgetful, for sure.
> 
> (You have no idea how difficult it was for me to type the first word of that second sentence!)


Egzackly whut are you trying to saye? I alwayz edit my posts for grammer correctedness... 

I don't no what you mean -- you had trubble with your first sentence... looks gud to me..

:lol:


----------



## Miss Taken

Thundarr said:


> Then I'll be perma banned soon. I rewrite comments and leave in bits and peices from the original wording. My brain just skips right over them when I read it . And then what I thought was a well thought out comment, looks like a 3rd grader wrote it. Maybe a 1st grader.


I do this *two*.

I get tempted to go back and fix it but sometimes I only discover it after I've been quoted. Then I just have to *except* the way things *our* and say, _fvck it, I don't even give a care._


----------



## Ikaika

Thundarr said:


> Then I'll be perma banned soon. I rewrite comments and leave in bits and peices from the original wording. My brain just skips right over them when I read it . And then what I thought was a well thought out comment, looks like a 3rd grader wrote it. Maybe a 1st grader.



'Aʻole nō e lawa ka mākaukau ma hoʻokahi wale nō ʻōlelo

Native language to english expression can be a problem for some


----------



## happy as a clam

drerio said:


> 'Aʻole nō e lawa ka mākaukau ma hoʻokahi wale nō ʻōlelo
> 
> Native language to english expression can be a problem for some


Time for a little Hawaiian paddlers' "relief"... "One paddle, two paddle, three paddle, four to take me home... Fourteen on the right, fourteen on the left, Take me to Hawaii nei, no ka best...."


----------



## skype

drerio said:


> 'Aʻole nō e lawa ka mākaukau ma hoʻokahi wale nō ʻōlelo
> 
> Native language to english expression can be a problem for some


Ha, Drerio, you could curse at us in Hawaiian, and we would think of soft breezes, leis, ukuleles, and swaying coconut trees.


----------



## Miss Taken

happy as a clam said:


> Time for a little Hawaiian paddlers' "relief"... "One paddle, two paddle, three paddle, four to take me home... Fourteen on the left, fourteen on the right...."


I didn't know Alanis Morisette surfed. Good for her. :smthumbup:


----------



## happy as a clam

Miss Taken said:


> I didn't know Alanis Morisette surfed. Good for her. :smthumbup:


I'm thinking more like Aerosmith's Steven Tyler...

:rofl:


----------



## Miss Taken

happy as a clam said:


> I'm thinking more like Aerosmith's Steven Tyler...
> 
> :rofl:


LOL, good call.

Well now I just feel like a black fly in a glass of Chardonnay.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

:rofl:


----------



## skype

Miss Taken said:


> LOL, good call.
> 
> Well now I just feel like a black fly in a glass of Chardonnay.


TAM will grant you a death row pardon.

Have we thread-jacked enough yet? Where is AR when we need him?


----------



## Blossom Leigh

drerio said:


> 'Aʻole nō e lawa ka mākaukau ma hoʻokahi wale nō ʻōlelo
> 
> Native language to english expression can be a problem for some


Well, yall just forgive me when my soul sister inside me expresses herself. When she's riled its hard to reel her back in... So most times I just say "ahh, the h3ll with it, just let her fly"


----------



## Ikaika

skype said:


> TAM will grant you a death row pardon.
> 
> 
> 
> Have we thread-jacked enough yet? Where is AR when we need him?



Probably... speaking of which I miss SGW. I hope she is doing well.


----------



## FalconKing

Miss Taken said:


> I didn't know Alanis Morisette surfed. Good for her. :smthumbup:



We have my nomination for the Post of the Year. I read that in a restaurant and chuckled uncontrollably.


----------



## Nucking Futs

happy as a clam said:


> I'm thinking more like Aerosmith's Steven Tyler...
> 
> :rofl:


Can't blame her, dude looks like a lady.


----------



## LongWalk

So are Mach, CaribbeanMan and Unbelievable perma banned?


----------



## Coffee Amore

Mach is perma banned.


----------



## ConanHub

I have been gone from TAM mostly for about two months on business and just really re-engaged yesterday. I find some of my favorite TAMMER's are banned?

It must have been something pretty heated to take so many out within the last few days or so.

I'm going to really miss Mach. He was strange but smart and I liked getting his angle on things.

I hope CM comes back soon. I always enjoy his posts.


----------



## clipclop2

Mach drove me *nuts* but permabanned does not make me happy.


----------



## larry.gray

clipclop2 said:


> Mach drove me *nuts* but permabanned does not make me happy.


I'm sad to see him go, but he just didn't seem to know how to restrain himself. I figured it was inevitable.


----------



## larry.gray

happy as a clam said:


> I'm thinking more like Aerosmith's Steven Tyler...
> 
> :rofl:


I went on a double date to see the movie "Blended."

Adam Sandler's grandmother plays a bit role as the announcer at a little league baseball game. I honestly thought it was Steven Tyler. We stuck around to watch the credits and were surprised to see it wasn't him.


----------



## GusPolinski

larry.gray said:


> I went on a double date to see the movie "Blended."
> 
> Adam Sandler's grandmother plays a bit role as the announcer at a little league baseball game. I honestly thought it was Steven Tyler. We stuck around to watch the credits and were surprised to see it wasn't him.


Larry, actually paying to see an Adam Sandler movie is bad enough, but there's just no excuse for waiting for the credits to roll in this, the golden age of smartphones and IMDB.com.


----------



## larry.gray

It was a decent movie, probably the best for Adam Sandler.

I did check IMDB to figure out who she was.


----------



## ConanHub

clipclop2 said:


> Mach drove me *nuts* but permabanned does not make me happy.


I did not see eye to eye with him on everything but he had some damn scary insight into human behavior.

I mostly disagreed with him on the "why" or "cause" but not with results or progression of behavior.

Over the years he has had some very accurate observations from very little information.

He really pissed people off but always seemed to be calm and collected even in the face of insults directed at him.


----------



## LongWalk

Very good summary, ConanHub.

Although he was on the surface cynical, he was always pulling for posters to find happiness.

The amazing thing was the way he could challenge beaten down husband and get them to admit that he knew them. Some really began change themselves.

The most hilarious was Bagdon. The guy is very smart. Mach would have had him lift weights but Bagdon only got up early and walked around a track. It seemed that Bagdon always tweaked Mach's advice to suit his own personality and in the end he succeeded in getting his wife to fall back in love with him. Thus was a family saved.

Mach was well read. He knew the Bible well. It was always a gas to read him quoting scripture to Christians with messed up sex lives.


----------



## Cubby

Mach was a TAM treasure. I don't know what he did to get banned permanently, but this place will miss his absence. I've been a part of another message boards (sports) that was really thriving and was a fun place to post and read, but the mods eventually got pretty quick with the trigger finger on banning posters. In just a couple of years, it's become a pretty dead place, since so many of the regulars who contributed so much were perma-banned. 

I can see that happening here, with some of my favorite posters like Mach and Conrad before him, and now Caribbean Man. There are others who are also missed. However I say this without knowing what the offenses were, so maybe the bans were warranted. But they will be missed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynthia

Is CaribbeanMan permanently banned?


----------



## GusPolinski

CynthiaDe said:


> Is CaribbeanMan permanently banned?


Don't believe so.


----------



## ConanHub

CynthiaDe said:


> Is CaribbeanMan permanently banned?


Hope not. I need to start taking "friending" a little more seriously. I would like to keep in touch with some of the TAMMers that either get banned or just move on. 

I've had some great advice and support form a few banned members.

CM and Mach are in that list.


----------



## Catherine602

Really really sorry that Mach is gone. He sparked intelligent and challenging debates. I'll miss that. He was so secure that he didn't back down and didn't attack. 

I'll miss you Mach. I looked forward to reading your posts. Your absence will change the tenor of TAM. C


----------



## john117

I can thing of a good number of of posters that were tempo-banned and never returned... So it's not just permabans affecting the active users list but tempobans too.

Nonetheless people have to act their age...


----------



## clipclop2

I've been thinking about taking a break from TAM. Losing long time posters makes it easier to say TAM ain't what it used to be but it really hasn't changed much over the years. If any of is is patient someone else will give the advice we were going to give. There are some nuances that individuals pick up on that might get missed but I suspect a lurker would decloak because they couldn't stand it not being stated. That role would be then be filled with new blood.

This is an extremely vibrant community. I think it would take the mods going postal to kill it. And I just don't see that happening.


----------



## clipclop2

Maybe the temporary ban helped them see they didn't need to be here any longer. This place can be a habit or am addiction.


----------



## Coffee Amore

Mach had multiple bans and warnings from different moderators over the years.


----------



## GusPolinski

Coffee Amore said:


> *Mach had multiple bans* and warnings from different moderators over the years.


Just curious... how many?


----------



## Regret214

Mach had no filter. He felt he could make commentary on women without reprise. Looks like his last time doing so was it for the mods. As a biologist specializing in genetics and a minor in chemistry, all I can say is the stuff he pushed was simple pseudo science. Any time he would post a reference, it was something not published and only internet accessible. I say this as someone who's been published on findings in the field of genetics.

Most of the stuff he referenced was bunk. My apologies to the faithful followers of Mach, but it is what it is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray

GusPolinski said:


> Just curious... how many?


I would say more than the normal amount before somebody was banned. It seems like at least 5 since I've been here.


----------



## GusPolinski

Damn. Well, no one can say that he wasn't given ample warning.


----------



## happy as a clam

Regret214 said:


> Mach had no filter.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


While I must say, I often enjoyed Mach's "multi-quote" responses immensely, he could be *brutal* to OPs. Often something they needed to hear, but perhaps with just a little more gentleness and couth.

Wow... his responses could sting!! *Nothing like calling a spade a spade...*


----------



## GusPolinski

Regret214 said:


> Mach had no filter. He felt he could make commentary on women without reprise. Looks like his last time doing so was it for the mods. As a biologist specializing in genetics and a minor in chemistry, all I can say is the stuff he pushed was simple pseudo science. Any time he would post a reference, it was something not published and only internet accessible. I say this as someone who's been published on findings in the field of genetics.
> 
> Most of the stuff he referenced was bunk. My apologies to the faithful followers of Mach, but it is what it is.


For example...?


----------



## Regret214

I'm on my phone so I can't do look ups. Plus Dig and I just started the final season of Sons of Anarchy...lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happy as a clam

Regret214 said:


> I'm on my phone *so I can't do look ups*. Plus Dig and I just started the final season of Sons of Anarchy...lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Huh? Confused... :scratchhead:


----------



## ConanHub

Regret214 said:


> Mach had no filter. He felt he could make commentary on women without reprise. Looks like his last time doing so was it for the mods. As a biologist specializing in genetics and a minor in chemistry, all I can say is the stuff he pushed was simple pseudo science. Any time he would post a reference, it was something not published and only internet accessible. I say this as someone who's been published on findings in the field of genetics.
> 
> Most of the stuff he referenced was bunk. My apologies to the faithful followers of Mach, but it is what it is.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have an I.Q. that puts me in the high range of genius and can/have disproved, found flaws in, accepted math formulas and well received theories in physics. Some of the stuff Mach said just made me laugh because, as you have noted, there seemed to be little to no science, however... he still, stunningly, came to some incredibly accurate reads on human behavior.

I am sure the mods did not make a mistake in banning him. He would usually just bring me a smile with his wily ways and calm responses when he hacked someone off.

I, possibly unfortunately, am a bit of an azz and I get a kick out of many folks that rub people the wrong way.

Maybe, he did know a couple of things that were not mainstream. Maybe everything that gets published is not the entire sum of knowledge.

He got my hackles up several times as well but I appreciated him a lot.


----------



## Ikaika

ConanHub said:


> I have an I.Q. that puts me in the high range of genius and can/have disproved, found flaws in, accepted math formulas and well received theories in physics. Some of the stuff Mach said just made me laugh because, as you have noted, there seemed to be little to no science, however... he still, stunningly, came to some incredibly accurate reads on human behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure the mods did not make a mistake in banning him. He would usually just bring me a smile with his wily ways and calm responses when he hacked someone off.
> 
> 
> 
> I, possibly unfortunately, am a bit of an azz and I get a kick out of many folks that rub people the wrong way.



http://youtu.be/RG1P8MQS1cU


----------



## happy as a clam

ConanHub said:


> Some of the stuff Mach said just made me laugh because, as you have noted, there seemed to be little to no science, *however... he still, stunningly, came to some incredibly accurate reads on human behavior.*


:iagree::iagree:

I completely agree. Little to no science, but STUNNINGLY accurate on human behavior...

R.I.I.P. (rest in internet peace) Mach...


----------



## GusPolinski

I wouldn't say that the comment that brought about his ban warranted a permaban on its own merit BUT, as has been stated, this wasn't his first ban. After all... at some point, you _have_ to back up the threat.

And, while I'm sure that there were more than a few folks pumping their fists upon reading of his ban (and that's understandable), his somewhat unique contributions will be missed by many.

Also, just wondering... is the fact that Dolly's ban isn't permanent based on the perception that she was somewhat baited? Her response to Mach's remark was pretty visceral.


----------



## Thundarr

Regret214 said:


> Mach had no filter. He felt he could make commentary on women without reprise. Looks like his last time doing so was it for the mods. As a biologist specializing in genetics and a minor in chemistry, all I can say is the stuff he pushed was simple pseudo science. Any time he would post a reference, it was something not published and only internet accessible. I say this as someone who's been published on findings in the field of genetics.
> 
> Most of the stuff he referenced was bunk. My apologies to the faithful followers of Mach, but it is what it is.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He was a little over the top with behaviorism and he presented his thoughts as sweeping generalizations. That being said, I don't think most of what he said was bunk at all. There was logic behind a lot of his comments IMO from a human nature standpoint. Actually his 'not so subtle' working probably helped a lot of new doormats in cwi.


----------



## Thundarr

Regret214 said:


> I'm on my phone so I can't do look ups. Plus Dig and I just started the final season of Sons of Anarchy...lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Don't bother. They jumped the shark at the end of last season. But fortunately there are other shows firing up in October .


----------



## FrenchFry

Dolly's ban wasn't permanent because this was her first infraction.


----------



## Ikaika

From time to time we all have our shinning moments along with the patches of less dashing brilliance. I know I have and more the latter than the former. I think Mach and others probably had the best of intentions but the hardest part is trying to balance tact with blunt statemets that can get one in hot water. A lesson for all to learn.


----------



## GusPolinski

Thundarr said:


> Don't bother. They jumped the shark at the end of last season. But fortunately there are other shows firing up in October .


Never watched it myself.

Saw the Family Guy/Simpsons crossover earlier. Meh.

Can't wait for TWD to start back up.


----------



## pidge70

Now for some good news. I got a 96 on my memory essay!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ikaika

pidge70 said:


> Now for some good news. I got a 96 on my memory essay!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



That is awesome. :yay:


----------



## Thundarr

GusPolinski said:


> I wouldn't say that the comment that brought about his ban warranted a permaban on its own merit BUT, as has been stated, this wasn't his first ban. After all... at some point, you _have_ to back up the threat.
> 
> And, while I'm sure that there were more than a few folks pumping their fists upon reading of his ban (and that's understandable), his somewhat unique contributions will be missed by many.
> 
> Also, just wondering... is the fact that Dolly's ban isn't permanent based on the perception that she was somewhat baited? Her response to Mach's remark was pretty visceral.


I always thought Mach was a TAM anomaly. The persona that most TAM guys fuss about IRL (alpha, PAU, jerk, etc), yet he was followed all the same on TAM . I usually read his comments.


----------



## Thundarr

GusPolinski said:


> Never watched it myself.
> 
> Saw the Family Guy/Simpsons crossover earlier. Meh.
> 
> Can't wait for TWD to start back up.


Well 1 'The voice' has already started, 2 'The walking dead' will start soon and, 3 'American horror story' will start soon. And it's football season even though my team isn't giving me much to watch this year.


----------



## pidge70

drerio said:


> That is awesome. :yay:


Thank you...I'm pretty excited.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happy as a clam

pidge70 said:


> Now for some good news. I got a 96 on my memory essay!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yay Pidge!! :smthumbup:


----------



## Regret214

Thundarr said:


> Don't bother. They jumped the shark at the end of last season. But fortunately there are other shows firing up in October .


But what great music!! Good God the cover of Bohemian Rhapsody was insanely good!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LongWalk

I think Mach was scrupulous about having sources. His basic theses were the sort of stuff biology teachers like to throw into their lectures with disclaimers to say they make no moral judgments.

An example of Mach's science was that semen contains mood altering substances that make women feel good. I found scientific papers that made that claim. From a biological perspective it makes sense.

Mach did have a misogynistic imp on his shoulder, for if he were purely an observer of human foibles he wouldn't have used derogatory terms for female sexuality so often. But he also seemed to use them to provoke the OP to stand up for themselves. He would never deny that men could be jerks and a holes, but he did not go to women's threads to post as often. Perhaps TAM is a bit xy heavy.

If someone assumed that Mach held a certain opinion, he could put them down with a cutting logical argument.


----------



## Ikaika

LongWalk said:


> I think Mach was scrupulous about having sources. *His basic thesis were the sort of stuff biology teachers like to throw into their lectures with disclaimers to say they make no moral judgments*.
> 
> An example of Mach's science was that semen contains mood altering substances that make women feel good. *I found scientific papers that made that claim. From a biological perspective it makes sense.
> *
> Mach did have a misogynistic imp on his shoulder, for if he were purely an observer of human foibles he wouldn't have used derogatory terms for female sexuality so often. But he also seemed to use them to provoke the OP to stand up for themselves. He would never deny that men could be jerks and a holes, but he did not go to women's threads to post as often. Perhaps TAM is a bit xy heavy.
> 
> If someone assumed that Mach held a certain opinion, he could put them down with a cutting logical argument.


I will say, Mach has social science skills and probably has/had better sense than I do in that department. But I question his ability to understand biological sciences beyond that of a college freshman. As for for mood altering affects of semen, sounds like a social science study. So I can't speak to the legitimacy of it. These are not the kind of studies that most biologist would conduct. As a developmental biologist, I can tell you the evolutionary advantages of semen composition aiding fertilization. The alteration of mood may not be necessary toward that goal. But, again that is truly beyond my area of expertise.

I know many have sung his praises while others took issue with his message and approach, I had neither to say. I don't raise my hands in victory anytime a person is permanently banned. I do wish him well.


----------



## LongWalk

Here is the claim on the pages of New Scientist.


----------



## Ikaika

LongWalk said:


> Here is the claim on the pages of New Scientist.



Like I said, it is a social science study not a biological study and don't get me wrong, I'm not disagreeing with its merits. But, it should not be confused for something of biological interest.

Biologist would be interested in the specific chemical in semen, its receptor target and the intracellular kinase pathway.


----------



## clipclop2

I believe there was at least one study about semen and antidepressant qualities. I had heard this before ever coming to TAM. I think it may have been an NPR story that I heard.


----------



## Anon Pink

LongWalk said:


> I think Mach was scrupulous about having sources. His basic theses were the sort of stuff biology teachers like to throw into their lectures with disclaimers to say they make no moral judgments.
> 
> An example of Mach's science was that semen contains mood altering substances that make women feel good. I found scientific papers that made that claim. From a biological perspective it makes sense.
> 
> Mach did have a misogynistic imp on his shoulder, for if he were purely an observer of human foibles he wouldn't have used derogatory terms for female sexuality so often. But he also seemed to use them to provoke the OP to stand up for themselves. He would never deny that men could be jerks and a holes, but he did not go to women's threads to post as often. Perhaps TAM is a bit xy heavy.
> 
> If someone assumed that Mach held a certain opinion, he could put them down with a cutting logical argument.


I read the original on the semen as mood altering claim.

From memory because I'm not going to take the time to look it up again. The study's methodology was questionable and this was the main reason why the findings have been largely ignored. 

1. The study was done with ONLY college students on one campus and it did not take into consideration other health factors.
2. The study was a small scale self responded anecdotal type. 
3. The findings "suggested" further study, but nothing more.
4. The study was never repeated.

One has to wonder why this study was never repeated. 

Mach and I went round and round shortly after I first joined on this particular issue. Though he did not concede, I did not notice him posting any more on this claim. I would have engaged, once again, had it seen it.


----------



## Almostrecovered

he even said once that aerobic exercise does nothing for your health

that was interesting...


----------



## Ikaika

I don't want to highjack the thread. It may very well be that semen has potential for being anti depressant. The study may even have validity in the realm of social sciences (psychology). But to mistake this for some known biochemical underlying cause would be inaccurate. I have a lot of respect for psychologist and psychiatrists, but natural scientist deal in a different way of looking at the natural world:

The chemical composition of semen is known and thus a receptor within a visceral sensory receptor (given where the semen would be deposited) would need to be identified along with the G-protein kinase pathway. And that is not even the starting point. The start would have to include an EEG and our being able to identify the evoked potentials of depression as well as those of anti depression and conduct the study as such. 

Eliminating subjects with possibly extreme waves on either side of the spectrum. Then one would have to decide how long to measure the EEG readings and measure uterine contraction along with exact semen quantity, all to eliminate outside factors that may contribute to the anti-depressant sensation. 


I just wonder if this level of study was conducted. 

End my jack, someone start s new thread. 

Again, I do wish Mach well.


----------



## Amplexor

drerio said:


> End my jack, someone start s new thread.


You meant "end my ejaculate", correct?


----------



## Ikaika

Amplexor said:


> You meant "end my ejaculate", correct?



Yes, last night. And let me tell you it eliminated any depression I may have had.


----------



## Regret214

And according to psychologists, you simply got rid of tired or dead sperm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered

Amplexor said:


> You meant "end my ejaculate", correct?



horrible- go kneel facing the corner for a half hour


----------



## Blossom Leigh

:rofl:


----------



## Ikaika

Can we ban the offensive play calling on the Philadelphia Eagles? You are one to two yards away from scoring and what do you do throw the ball when you have been throwing incompletions all day. I want to ban the offensive coordinator. Geez.


----------



## Regret214

I'd like to ban football in and of itself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered

they led the league in offensive points until yesterday and they had a west coast away game with a last year's playoff team

it was disappointing but I was expecting a loss there anyways


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Regret214 said:


> I'd like to ban football in and of itself.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


NOOOOOOOOO my whole state of Alabama would implode if we banned football... be silent woman... lol


----------



## Regret214

happy as a clam said:


> Huh? Confused... :scratchhead:


Oops, Sorry I didn't see this. Basically, doing searches and stuff in this forum on my phone is a pain in the ass. I simply choose not to bother looking up threads on it. When I get a laptop I'll be more than happy to gather all sorts of silly Mach-isms. Until then, I'll giggle to myself recalling Dig's Alpha satire he posted once. That was funny!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Regret214

Blossom Leigh said:


> NOOOOOOOOO my whole state of Alabama would implode if we banned football... be silent woman... lol


LOL! When Dig flew his private jets, he had one client who operated a large plant in Auburn. He dreaded flying in on the weekends during football season. I guess the tiny airport was as busy as the big airports he'd fly to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Regret214 said:


> LOL! When Dig flew his private jets, he had one client who operated a large plant in Auburn. He dreaded flying in on the weekends during football season. I guess the tiny airport was as busy as the big airports he'd fly to.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep and when there is a game in Tuscaloosa, I swear every car on I59 South out of Birmingham is one of four colors... black, grey, white or Crimson red... without fail. AND FOUR LANES OF THEM, like a swarm of bees. The RV business thrives here too as you can imagine.

But I will tell ya, its a blast, especially when we have national champs four years in a row from this state consecutively. Alabama 2009, Auburn 2010, Alabama 2011 and 2012. THAT was FUN!


----------



## clipclop2

I participated in a double-blind study to compare semen's effectiveness against Effexor and found that having both of us blindfolded made no statistically significant difference.


----------



## john117

Regret214 said:


> And according to psychologists, you simply got rid of tired or dead sperm.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I must have missed that day's lecture  and lab session :rofl:


----------



## LongWalk

Almostrecovered said:


> he even said once that aerobic exercise does nothing for your health
> 
> that was interesting...


I read his opinion on this several times. His point is that betrayed husbands who with the wrong body shape could relatively easily change their appearance by strength training. Marathon runners were inherently not as sexy. I suppose that he did not believe the average person had the determination to stick with aerobic training if they were stressed for time.

Also, I don't think Mach was dogmatic. Intelligence, money and other attributes raised sex rank. However, these were less easy to change. You might say his recommendations were like CPR rather than a fundamental makeover.

One of his consistent points was R is mainly good for children. Without children he didn't feel R was worth the effort.

re: scientific claims on TAM










Sperm B came from a male subject suffering depression due to his partner's infidelity. Sperm B came from the same subject after two months of active (pre Mach ban) CWI participation.


----------



## LongWalk

Regret214 said:


> Oops, Sorry I didn't see this. Basically, doing searches and stuff in this forum on my phone is a pain in the ass. I simply choose not to bother looking up threads on it. When I get a laptop I'll be more than happy to gather all sorts of silly Mach-isms. Until then, I'll giggle to myself recalling Dig's Alpha satire he posted once. That was funny!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Looking forward to it.


----------



## Ikaika

Oh boy , no comment LW. Back to regular programming.


----------



## Almostrecovered

LongWalk said:


> I read his opinion on this several times. His point is that betrayed husbands who with the wrong body shape could relatively easily change their appearance by strength training. Marathon runners were inherently not as sexy. I suppose that he did not believe the average person had the determination to stick with aerobic training if they were stressed for time.



uh no, he said it wasn't good for HEALTH or your HEART


----------



## Coffee Amore

drerio said:


> Yes, last night. And let me tell you it eliminated any depression I may have had.


TMI, dude...T.M.I


----------



## Regret214

I'll play along Long Walk. Where is the citing and publication of the picture you posted? I'd be very curious to see what peer reviewed paper that was published in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vellocet

Regret214 said:


> Mach had no filter. He felt he could make commentary on women without reprise. Looks like his last time doing so was it for the mods. As a biologist specializing in genetics and a minor in chemistry, all I can say is the stuff he pushed was simple pseudo science. Any time he would post a reference, it was something not published and only internet accessible. I say this as someone who's been published on findings in the field of genetics.
> 
> Most of the stuff he referenced was bunk. My apologies to the faithful followers of Mach, but it is what it is.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So being wrong about genetics is a bannable offense? Duly noted.


----------



## Regret214

vellocet said:


> So being wrong about genetics is a bannable offense? Duly noted.


Really?

He was banned, again, for his horrible talk about women. Please, don't pretend to never have noticed. That's just insulting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vellocet

Regret214 said:


> Really?
> 
> He was banned, again, for his horrible talk about women. Please, don't pretend to never have noticed. That's just insulting.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Actually I didn't notice because I haven't read a lot of his posts. I try not to get involved in the gender war threads, in which a few women, who I suspect are partly responsible for his banning, also cross the line, yet remain.

Insulting that I didn't notice? LOL, ok.

And when replying to your post you made it sound as if he biggest crime was being a practitioner of pseudoscience. If he spoke horribly about women, then he rightfully was called on it. I just don't understand the focus on him not being a genetic expert.


----------



## Almostrecovered

vellocet said:


> And when replying to your post you made it sound as if he biggest crime was being a practitioner of pseudoscience. If he spoke horribly about women, then he rightfully was called on it. I just don't understand the focus on him not being a genetic expert.



because people were lauding him and stating he was awesome sauce and so others are responding that he wasn't all that and a bag of chips

don't be so offended over it, it's the internet


----------



## LongWalk

You got me, Regret. Someone probably fabricated the photos with an iPhone and reading glasses. Call it a tribute shot to this irreverent thread.

Another Mach claim: he said that he could do a Clint Eastwood move with pistol, pretending to surrender it and then flipping it round into his hand to shoot.

Can one believe what people say about themselves on TAM?


----------



## Almostrecovered

my penis is huge


----------



## Anon Pink

vellocet said:


> Actually I didn't notice because I haven't read a lot of his posts. I try not to get involved in the gender war threads, in which a few women, who I suspect are partly responsible for his banning, also cross the line, yet remain.
> 
> Insulting that I didn't notice? LOL, ok.
> 
> And when replying to your post *you made it sound as if he biggest crime was being a practitioner of pseudoscience. * If he spoke horribly about women, then he rightfully was called on it. I just don't understand the focus on him not being a genetic expert.



Selective reading comprehension will do that.

Here is what Regret said...



Regret214 said:


> Mach had no filter. *He felt he could make commentary on women without reprise. *Looks like his last time doing so was it for the mods. As a biologist specializing in genetics and a minor in chemistry, all I can say is the stuff he pushed was simple pseudo science. Any time he would post a reference, it was something not published and only internet accessible. I say this as someone who's been published on findings in the field of genetics.
> 
> Most of the stuff he referenced was bunk. My apologies to the faithful followers of Mach, but it is what it is.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Machiavelli was offensive to women in many of his posts and he used internet pseudoscience to back up his claims.

^ This was ALL Regret was saying. But you seem unable to see or comprehend anything beyond your little scope. There was no focus on him not being a genetic expert except that a genetic expert and a biochemist both pointed out the PSEUDO-ness of his science.


----------



## vellocet

Anon Pink said:


> Selective reading comprehension will do that.


Yes, selective reading comprehension indeed. That was one short vague sentence you decided to highlight. The REST of the post focused on him being a pseudoscientist of sorts.

You also must have glossed over where I said if he did talk of women poorly, then he was rightfully called out on it.

Selective reading comprehension goes for the accuser too.



> There was no focus on him not being a genetic expert except that a genetic expert and a biochemist both pointed out the PSEUDO-ness of his science.


Really??

"*As a biologist specializing in genetics and a minor in chemistry, all I can say is the stuff he pushed was simple pseudo science. Any time he would post a reference, it was something not published and only internet accessible. I say this as someone who's been published on findings in the field of genetics.

Most of the stuff he referenced was bunk*."

Now are you sure that YOU read the post?


----------



## Almostrecovered

you guys should hold a for charity jello wrestling match


----------



## larry.gray

Regret214 said:


> Really?
> 
> He was banned, again, for his horrible talk about women. Please, don't pretend to never have noticed. That's just insulting.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You beat me to it. 

A while ago we were debating about the frequency of straw man arguments on TAM.

What vellocet posted prior to this response would be a _perfect_ example of a straw man.


----------



## Ikaika

So, how is everyone's Monday so far?


----------



## Regret214

Some of Mach's greatest commentary...



> I agree with your sentiments. Acceptable tats would be Jump Wings with "Death from Above." Globe and Anchor with "Semper Fidelis" banner. And for the ladies: A tramp stamp that says "Next!"


This one is as if women are the only ones who do this...



> The vast majority of adulterous wives hate "cheaters" and tend to be highly moral and can often be found in church on Sunday. However, they've got a thing jokingly called "The Rationalization Hamster." This is their ability to turn their own sins that they would abhor in others into deeds of righteousness, fully justified by your shortcomings.





> The difference today from 40 years ago is that there are willing women everywhere in the new "kinder, gentler" military, so the whøring is a lot easier and it's easier on the wallet.


And here is just one example of the silliness of his "science". This comment basically says that women have no control over their sexuality and that we are prey to our internal systems. Last I checked, that wasn't the case with me or a bunch of other women that I know.



> Con, your wife really can't level with you on this, because her sexual desire is run by the autonomic system to a great degree and not by the rational (cortex) part of the brain. So, she either doesn't have any desire and doesn't really know why or she has desire for somebody other than you (or both). This is very confusing to her, most likely.


These are not the commentary he was banned for though. That would be for his derogatory commentary on women, which thankfully was deleted by the mods due to its offensive nature.

I for one, am not sorry to see him gone.


----------



## Almostrecovered




----------



## larry.gray

drerio said:


> So, how is everyone's Monday so far?


It started well. Great sex, got going well.

The jetlag is starting to kick in now... and ditzing around here is more fun than getting to work.


----------



## Regret214

drerio said:


> So, how is everyone's Monday so far?


Good. I've got my class doing a pop quiz so I took time to use my class computer to look up Mach-isms! :smthumbup::rofl:

Actually - what a waste of time...


----------



## Amplexor

drerio said:


> So, how is everyone's Monday so far?


I haven't banned anybody yet!


----------



## Regret214

Boooo...quiz over. Sorry, Amp. Today is just not my day


----------



## Almostrecovered

Amplexor said:


> I haven't banned anybody yet!


not too many left to ban


----------



## larry.gray

Regret214 said:


> These are not the commentary he was banned for though. That would be for his derogatory commentary on women, which thankfully was deleted by the mods due to its offensive nature.


Much of it is the fact that some of the commentary inflamed and distracted from the threads. It bordered on trollish.

There is plenty of misandry on TAM too. I just wish some of the posters like you would call others out on that also.


----------



## vellocet

Almostrecovered said:


> because people were lauding him and stating he was awesome sauce and so others are responding that he wasn't all that and a bag of chips
> 
> don't be so offended over it, it's the internet


No offense here as I try to stay away from the gender war and baiting threads and haven't read enough of his posts of the nature of which Regret speaks.

Yes, no need to be so offended, its the internet. But people took offense to Mach anyway obviously. His banning justified? perhaps, I can't say. Don't know.


----------



## vellocet

larry.gray said:


> There is plenty of misandry on TAM too. I just wish some of the posters like you would call others out on that also.


Aint gonna happen.


----------



## Ikaika

Amplexor said:


> I haven't banned anybody yet!



Slacker.


----------



## Regret214

larry.gray said:


> Much of it is the fact that some of the commentary inflamed and distracted from the threads. It bordered on trollish.
> 
> There is plenty of misandry on TAM too. I just wish some of the posters like you would call others out on that also.


I admit to having reported the post that ultimately got him banned. Dolly was banned in the same thread due to his commentary being directed towards UK women. To her credit, she came out with awesome force in her reply. It was deleted, too - but I saw it and literally laughed out loud.

I began using the report button more in recent times when I see things getting too personal. Hell, I've been reported and banned for going too far. Then again, it was pretty bad what was said.


----------



## Almostrecovered

vellocet said:


> Aint gonna happen.



as someone who points out the misogyny I most certainly have pointed out the misandry as well (that poster who believes in manipulating your husband with sex comes to mind), I will say this though, the amount of misogyny seems to outweigh the misandry overall on this site but I suppose it depends on your viewpoint as to what you think either means


----------



## Ikaika

You people use a lot of big words.


----------



## vellocet

Almostrecovered said:


> as someone who points out the misogyny I most certainly have pointed out the misandry as well (that poster who believes in manipulating your husband with sex comes to mind), I will say this though, the amount of misogyny seems to outweigh the misandry overall on this site but I suppose it depends on your viewpoint as to what you think either means





> don't be so offended over it, it's the internet


----------



## Almostrecovered

awww velly you're so adorable, smooches


(see? I am not offended)


----------



## Almostrecovered

drerio said:


> You people use a lot of big words.


I have a *HUGE* penis


----------



## PBear

Regret214 said:


> I admit to having reported the post that ultimately got him banned. Dolly was banned in the same thread due to his commentary being directed towards UK women. To her credit, she came out with awesome force in her reply. It was deleted, too - but I saw it and literally laughed out loud.
> 
> I began using the report button more in recent times when I see things getting too personal. Hell, I've been reported and banned for going too far. Then again, it was pretty bad what was said.


I'll also admit to hitting the "report" button on Dolly's reply, with a "Wtf is going on here" comment. I figure it's up to the mods to earn their big bucks and sort things up at that point. If they want to ignore it, they can. If they want to talk to one or both of them, they can do that to. And if it ends up in a permaban for someone, perhaps they shouldn't have kept pushing the boundaries. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Regret214

Almostrecovered said:


> I have a *HUGE* penis


Reported for being sexist cuz if I claimed to have a huge vagina it wouldn't be the same.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered

PBear said:


> I'll also admit to hitting the "report" button on Dolly's reply



tbf I think Dolly was perfectly aware that she would get banned for the comment, I knew my ban was imminent when I made a similar comment to another poster


----------



## Almostrecovered

Regret214 said:


> Reported for being sexist cuz if I claimed to have a huge vagina it wouldn't be the same.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



well it would imply it got stretched out due to Dig's enormous penis


----------



## ConanHub

clipclop2 said:


> I participated in a double-blind study to compare semen's effectiveness against Effexor and found that having both of us blindfolded made no statistically significant difference.


Is there any publication that I could hunt up on that study?

Sounds interesting.


----------



## Regret214

I actually reported myself when I lashed out in that revenge thread. Kind of like I knew it would happen so I'd rather report myself first. LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Regret214

Almostrecovered said:


> well it would imply it got stretched out due to Dig's enormous penis


LMAO. He'll appreciate that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor

Regret214 said:


> Reported for being sexist cuz if I claimed to have a huge vagina it wouldn't be the same.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vellocet

Almostrecovered said:


> I have a *HUGE* penis


Whose is it?


----------



## ConanHub

Regret214 said:


> Reported for being sexist cuz if I claimed to have a huge vagina it wouldn't be the same.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Vaginas ROCK! Huge or not.

Man.... I am gonna stop jacking this thread. Gonna start a support group for thread jacking addiction....


----------



## Almostrecovered

vellocet said:


> Whose is it?



Your mom's




(sorry couldn't resist the playground insult)


----------



## ConanHub

Regret214 said:


> I actually reported myself when I lashed out in that revenge thread. Kind of like I knew it would happen so I'd rather report myself first. LOL
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Was that the thread that talked about revenge for the BS?


----------



## LongWalk

Regret,

To be sure people struggle to control their sexuality. That is why civil and criminal codes concentrate considerable energy on laws to forbid and circumscribe sexual behavior.

Today the papers in Europe are reporting that a UK tabloid created a fake Internet young woman who induced a minister to send her pictures of his genitalia. He resigned, although he broke no law.

The paper used the photo of a young Swedish model as bait. No permission was sought. She hasn't said that she will sue. In tomorrow's edition it will come, I suppose.

Female "promiscuity" frightens most men while our own lack of conquests eats at us. Hypocrisy? Yes.

Mach embraced this and advocated that men avoid marriage and build harems. Implicitly, he argued that men who marry are not getting the best deal.

Curiously, he remained faithful. He never forgot that his first wife or LTR partner cheated on him. The trauma left permanent scars.

TAM would be interesting if it lacked characters like Mach, Regret or Dig.

To be honest I think TAM has driven away cheaters, especially women. That doesn't help people.

I know you have put up with rudeness from angry BH. Thank you for your forbearance.


----------



## Ikaika

Great song, reminds me at minute three into this video, I'm facially hair deprived. I should grow it out and look the part. 
http://youtu.be/osWuWjbeO-Y


----------



## Blossom Leigh

This thread makes me laugh out loud frequently.


----------



## larry.gray

Regret214 said:


> I actually reported myself when I lashed out in that revenge thread. Kind of like I knew it would happen so I'd rather report myself first. LOL
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why didn't you delete it instead?

I've pulled back posts more than once. I suspect that if it was reported but the moderator sees that it is already retracted and you don't do it too often they'll hold off banning you.


----------



## larry.gray

Dolly got banned last week too?!!

Dang, I was gone and I didn't see it. I see she's no longer banned but not back to posting.

If I ever travel to London, I most definitely want to look up Dolly and MattMatt. They both sound like very interesting people.


----------



## Ikaika

larry.gray said:


> Dolly got banned last week too?!!
> 
> Dang, I was gone and I didn't see it. I see she's no longer banned but not back to posting.
> 
> If I ever travel to London, I most definitely want to look up Dolly and MattMatt. They both sound like very interesting people.



I was back in Eugene this last summer on a short research fellowship. I know, I didn't say anything on TAM. So much going on that I thought it best to fly under the radar.


----------



## GusPolinski

larry.gray said:


> Dolly got banned last week too?!!
> 
> Dang, I was gone and I didn't see it. I see she's no longer banned but not back to posting.
> 
> If I ever travel to London, I most definitely want to look up Dolly and MattMatt. They both sound like very interesting people.


Larry and Dolly sitting in a tree...

T-A-M-M-I-N-G

:lol:


----------



## Anon Pink

vellocet said:


> Yes, selective reading comprehension indeed. That was one short vague sentence you decided to highlight. *The REST of the post focused on him being a pseudoscientist of sorts.*


So the passage you high lighted, which was the actual quote from Regret, means *to you* that it was talking about him NOT being a bonefide scientist just because Regret actually IS a bonefide scientist and was giving HER credentials? Good lord, seriously? That's how you read it?

"*As a biologist specializing in genetics and a minor in chemistry, all I can say is the stuff he pushed was simple pseudo science."* 

Here, she's talking about herself, stating she IS a biologist. Not Machiavelli.

"*Any time he would post a reference, it was something not published and only internet accessible*."

Here, she is stating that his references were crap, as qualified by an actual scientist. She is not stating he was not a scientist, she is stating his REFERNCES were crap.

"*I say this as someone who's been published on findings in the field of genetics."*

Here, again, she is stating her qualifications on judging the credibility of his references, not on his credentials. Again, she is stating her qualifications as a scientist who has been published, peer reviewed and granted accolades for having done the actual work to make an actual fact based claim, that Machiavelli's references were without scientific peer review and thus the claims made were bunk.

"*Most of the stuff he referenced was bunk.*"

Oh look, she says his references are bunk. Not him personally, not his credentials as whatever profession he is or claims to be, but his references.



> You also must have glossed over where I said if he did talk of women poorly, then he was rightfully called out on it.


Nope, didn't gloss over it, just felt it was too insignificant to comment on.



> Selective reading comprehension goes for the accuser too.


Nope again. It is just your selective reading comprehension at issue. As I've now pointed out twice that you've entirely missed her point I think it's clear who has the comprehension challenge.




> Now are you sure that YOU read the post?


Yes, quite sure!


----------



## ConanHub

WOW! It looks like a lot of TAMMers got banned this last week!

Long timers like sandc as well. Was there an extra big full moon or something?:scratchhead:


----------



## Ikaika

ConanHub said:


> WOW! It looks like a lot of TAMMers got banned this last week!
> 
> 
> 
> Long timers like sandc as well. Was there an extra big full moon or something?:scratchhead:



Word I heard, is full moon would be one way of putting it :rofl:


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Not touchin' that...


----------



## ConanHub

drerio said:


> Word I heard, is full moon would be one way of putting it :rofl:


 :moon:





:woohoo:


----------



## Anon Pink

drerio said:


> Word I heard, is full moon would be one way of putting it :rofl:


:lol:

More like full Monty.


----------



## Regret214

larry.gray said:


> Why didn't you delete it instead?
> 
> I've pulled back posts more than once. I suspect that if it was reported but the moderator sees that it is already retracted and you don't do it too often they'll hold off banning you.


I didn't delete it myself out of principle. It wasn't right that the comment was made about the most horrible experience of my lifetime with such callous disregard. I accepted my banning because what I said back was the right thing to do, IMO.


----------



## GusPolinski

Regret214 said:


> I didn't delete it myself out of principle. It wasn't right that the comment was made about the most horrible experience of my lifetime with such callous disregard. I accepted my banning because what I said back was the right thing to do, IMO.


/salute


----------



## Regret214

/thank


----------



## Ikaika

drerio said:


> Word I heard, is full moon would be one way of putting it :rofl:



Sorry about this comment, it was made in poor taste. I apologize if it offended or unjustly implicated anyone. I for one have absolutely no actual knowledge and personally don't want to know. I already have plenty on my plate. 

Malama pono


----------



## Blossom Leigh

no offenses

water off a ducks back


----------



## vellocet

Anon Pink said:


> So the passage you high lighted, which was the actual quote from Regret, means *to you* that it was talking about him NOT being a bonefide scientist just because Regret actually IS a bonefide scientist and was giving HER credentials? Good lord, seriously? That's how you read it?


Yup



> "*As a biologist specializing in genetics and a minor in chemistry, all I can say is the stuff he pushed was simple pseudo science."*
> 
> Here, she's talking about herself, stating she IS a biologist. Not Machiavelli.


Yes, talking about herself to show that she knows about "biology" and Mach doesn't. 



> "*Any time he would post a reference, it was something not published and only internet accessible*."
> 
> Here, she is stating that his references were crap, as qualified by an actual scientist. She is not stating he was not a scientist, she is stating his REFERNCES were crap.


Yup, talking about him and his references. One sentence was about making commentary about women, the rest had to do with proving his notions wrong, whether its because she is a biologist, or because his references were crap. Its pretty simple.



> "*I say this as someone who's been published on findings in the field of genetics."*
> 
> Here, again, she is stating her qualifications on judging the credibility of his references, not on his credentials.


Yup, you are correct. Its STILL about showing that he didn't know what he was talking about, all in a post about him being banned. What relevance does what she say have then regards his banning?.........none.

Am I saying that Mach knew what he was talking about? Absolutely not. I'm wondering what relevance does it have regarding his banning.




> "*Most of the stuff he referenced was bunk.*"
> 
> Oh look, she says his references are bunk. Not him personally, not his credentials as whatever profession he is or claims to be, but his references.


What relevance does that have to his banning?




> Nope, didn't gloss over it, just felt it was too insignificant to comment on.


But of course. 





> Nope again. It is just your selective reading comprehension at issue. As I've now pointed out twice that you've entirely missed her point I think it's clear who has the comprehension challenge.


Nice try. You pointed out nothing. There was no point. This was about his banning. If he said things that would have had him banned, I'd probably agree had I read them.

But highlighting that he had crap references to genetic or biological links, or that she is an expert in this matter relates not one iota to his banning.


----------



## larry.gray

Regret214 said:


> I didn't delete it myself out of principle. It wasn't right that the comment was made about the most horrible experience of my lifetime with such callous disregard. I accepted my banning because what I said back was the right thing to do, IMO.


Oh, THAT ONE.

Hell yes. Your post is still sitting there as it should be.


----------



## LongWalk

No one has yet to point out which scientific references that Mach cited were dubious.


----------



## larry.gray

GusPolinski said:


> Larry and Dolly sitting in a tree...
> 
> T-A-M-M-I-N-G
> 
> :lol:


I said Dolly and MattMatt, but who do you focus on?


----------



## GusPolinski

larry.gray said:


> I said Dolly and MattMatt, but who do you focus on?


Larry and Dolly and Matt, sitting in a tree...


----------



## Amplexor

GusPolinski said:


> Larry and Dolly and Matt, sitting in a tree...


No more threesome threads today! Thanks.


----------



## Almostrecovered

LongWalk said:


> No one has yet to point out which scientific references that Mach cited were dubious.



All of them


----------



## vellocet

LongWalk said:


> No one has yet to point out which scientific references that Mach cited were dubious.


And really, it doesn't even matter. They very well were probably dubious. But what does it have to do with him being banned?


----------



## Regret214

drerio said:


> Sorry about this comment, it was made in poor taste. I apologize if it offended or unjustly implicated anyone. I for one have absolutely no actual knowledge and personally don't want to know. I already have plenty on my plate.
> 
> Malama pono


I have friends who are lycans. I accept your apology on their behalf. 


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LongWalk

I think the reason Mach wound up some TAM women is because he attributed female infidelity to biological impulse that some significant percentage of women cannot master. If his biology is wrong, then his criticisms of female character are false determinism that don't merit serious discussion. But we've had threads about gender and they tend to get heated.


----------



## larry.gray

Amplexor said:


> No more threesome threads today! Thanks.


I saw that one when it only had a single reply. When I came back later today, it was gone.

Sometimes I think I should volunteer to be a mod just so I can read the crap that gets deleted. I bet there is some epic stuff among the trash bin at TAM.


----------



## Anon Pink

We can keep going on this as long as you like.




vellocet said:


> Yup
> 
> Yes, talking about herself to show that she knows about "biology" *and Mach doesn't.*


Wrong. "And Mach doesn't" is entirely on you. That's not what she said, that's what you *inferred*. Which would be your comprehension.





> Yup, talking about him and his references. One sentence was about making commentary about women, the rest had to do with proving his notions wrong, whether its because she is a biologist, or because his references were crap. Its pretty simple.


Apparently not that simple since you continually miss the point. But I suspect at this point it you being too stubborn to see anyone else's POV than your own. Shame really.

She was proving his notions wrong BECAUSE she is a biologist AND as a biologist she knew his references were bunk. It's not either or but BOTH. Cause/effect because I am a biologist I know stuff most people don't, the effect of which is that I'm able to see when someone sites a reference that is bunk.





> Yup, you are correct. Its STILL about showing that he didn't know what he was talking about, all in a post about him being banned. What relevance does what she say have then regards his banning?.........none.


Deep breath.... 
Machiavelli was banned for making continual disparaging comments about women. 
Machiavelli had a habit of making scientific claims and then when pressed would give a dubious reference, which occasionally was challenged by other members. 
If most of Machiavelli's statements disparaging women were as a result of his dubious references than THAT is the relevance to his banning.



> Am I saying that Mach knew what he was talking about? Absolutely not. I'm wondering what relevance does it have regarding his banning.


See above.

Also, when people use an unstated question, to themselves, and then answer it as a means of explaining their position, I automatically conclude that the question itself is a conversational red herring used to prevent further discussion in that particular line of thought.






> But of course.


I ignored your comment because it was one of those pathetic non apology apology type statements.
"IF he did that..."

He DID that. He DID that many times. When you say IF it essentially means you are not believing statements made by members and Mods. Your IF was insulting and so I chose to ignore it, but you bring it up so I've now addressed it.

I'm sorry IF I've hurt your feelings.







> Nice try. You pointed out nothing. There was no point. This was about his banning. *If* he said things that would have had him banned, I'd probably agree had I read them.


Oh dear...you did it again. 

So his banning is a complete miscarriage of justice because YOU didn't notice, didn't read, or didn't comprehend how insulting and disgusting to women a LOT of his comments were? Right!

Okay got that Mods? From now on, please make Vellocet aware of all potential bannings prior to banning so that HE can see that the banning was indeed warranted.



> But highlighting that he had crap references to genetic or biological links, or that she is an expert in this matter relates not one iota to his banning.


Yes it does and just showed you why.

Your turn....


----------



## jaharthur

Has a moderator ever been banned?


----------



## Ikaika

LongWalk said:


> I think the reason Mach wound up some TAM women is because he attributed female infidelity to biological impulse that some significant percentage of women cannot master. If his biology is wrong, then his criticisms of female character are false determinism that don't merit serious discussion. But we've had threads about gender and they tend to get heated.



I think to when that branch on the primate evolutionary tree began to give rise to the robust prefrontal cortex, we fell prey to our own executive function and no longer able to live out our uninhibited primal instincts/impulses. I blame my ancestors for their penchant to eat a steady diet of protein and and use of their bipedal appendages to wander beyond their natural habitat.


----------



## happy as a clam

Everybody take a deeeeep breath... Don't want anyone to get banned 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ikaika

happy as a clam said:


> Everybody take a deeeeep breath... Don't want anyone to get banned
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Please tell me when to blow out, this is getting uncomfortable.


----------



## Gabriel

3 1/2 years and over 2000 posts.

Never been banned.

It ain't that hard.

Just be nice.

Or, realize everyone here is a stranger that doesn't really know you, so what they say really doesn't matter THAT much.


----------



## larry.gray

Anon Pink said:


> We can keep going on this as long as you like.


But I wish you wouldn't. Mach is gone, I think it's time to let it rest.


----------



## Gabriel

Oh, and be lucky to boot....


----------



## Ikaika

larry.gray said:


> But I wish you wouldn't. Mach is gone, I think it's time to let it rest.



Agree


----------



## larry.gray

Gabriel said:


> Oh, and be lucky to boot....


Yep. I've had a few times I suspect I got close.


----------



## happy as a clam

larry.gray said:


> But I wish you wouldn't. Mach is gone, I think it's time to let it rest.


I also agree.

(drerio... You can let it out now! :rofl
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PhillyGuy13

I liked Mach... When he first commented on my thread I was like WTF.

I think a lot of what he posted was pseudo science but I think there was some logic to what he was preaching too. 

My favorite responses were to betrayed husbands. I would always chuckle at his "how many times a week do you get hit on". I think he did more good than harm, and would provide a boost to a lot of guys' morale. 

Generally I'm usually out of the loop when it comes to these bannings. I must stalk the wrong threads. Exception was Regret- you got a temp banned but was 1000% justified in your response. That post made me angry too and I dont even know you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thundarr

From hereinafter, Mack will be referred to as 'he who shall not be named' on TAM.


----------



## Regret214

Thundarr said:


> From hereinafter, Mack will be referred to as 'he who shall not be named' on TAM.


I'll always think of the Golden Tricycle when I hear the name. Or the rational gopher.



**OH! Bonus! I now see an ad for 5000+ Thai women seeking love! I really must do something about cookies and browsing.


----------



## Ikaika

Regret214 said:


> I'll always think of the Golden Tricycle when I hear the name. Or the rational gopher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **OH! Bonus! I not see an ad for 5000+ Thai women seeking love! I really must do something about cookies and browsing.



I always get ads about "depends"...really? Ok, I am old but not that old or have those issues yet.


----------



## Regret214

Ok. Time for me to stop. I just had a vodka and lemonade and don't want to get too silly. Everyone behave and remember - Amp has NOT banned anyone today. 

Don't be that poster!

Unless it's totally worth it, then I say go for it!!


----------



## Ikaika

Regret214 said:


> Ok. Time for me to stop. I just had a vodka and lemonade and don't want to get too silly. Everyone behave and remember - Amp has NOT banned anyone today.
> 
> *Don't be that poster!
> 
> Unless it's totally worth it, then I say go for it!!*



You first, the rest of us will be right behind you.  I don't drink anymore, but trying to post on three hours of sleep is punchy enough for me.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Iron sharpens iron.. I say bring it.. jk 



I can think of one or two key exchanges that probably got me close to a ban.


----------



## GusPolinski

larry.gray said:


> I saw that one when it only had a single reply. When I came back later today, it was gone.
> 
> Sometimes I think I should volunteer to be a mod just so I can read the crap that gets deleted. I bet there is some epic stuff among the trash bin at TAM.


LOL... I'll bet.


----------



## Deejo

jaharthur said:


> Has a moderator ever been banned?


No.

I just tried to ban myself ... and everyone else online.


----------



## john117

An EMP (electromagnetic pulse) is faster


----------



## clipclop2

It would be hilarious if you could ban everyone!


----------



## Thundarr

Deejo said:


> No.
> 
> I just tried to ban myself ... and everyone else online.


Yea I have this theory that 'he who cannot be named on TAM' was one of Deejo's alternate egos.


----------



## Deejo

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Thundarr said:


> Yea I have this theory that 'he who cannot be named on TAM' was one of Deejo's alternate egos.


The Light in the Darkness.


----------



## Miss Taken

Thundarr said:


> Yea I have this theory that 'he who cannot be named on TAM' was one of Deejo's alternate egos.


Minds would be blown.


----------



## GusPolinski

Miss Taken said:


> Thundarr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I have this theory that 'he who cannot be named on TAM' was one of Deejo's alternate egos.
> 
> 
> 
> Minds would be blown.
Click to expand...

Giggity!


----------



## heartsbeating

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot! (my new fave saying).

I haven't visited in all of a week and there's already been more bans?! I'm still catching up on this thread alone.


----------



## heartsbeating

john117 said:


> Nonetheless people have to act their age...


...not their shoe size and maybe we can do the twirl.


Or maybe without the twirl because that might be bannable.


----------



## heartsbeating

LongWalk said:


> Can one believe what people say about themselves on TAM?





Almostrecovered said:


> my penis is huge


And ...I'm actually Batman.


Who missed all the drama yet again. Maybe that's a good thing. I dig some of the folks who have left and/or been banned. I wouldn't suggest anyone be unbanned, we're grown folk after all, and keeping perspective that it's a forum...or maybe I'm just a bit fickle about it... but there's some diggable personas nonetheless.


----------



## LongWalk

When someone is banned, why not allow them to post a final goodbye statement via a moderator? This would allow people closure.


----------



## Miss Taken

Closure, one final goodbye... like a TAM Funeral.


----------



## clipclop2

we need a TAM funeral dirge
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Miss Taken

How about an epitaph?

There once was a man named Mach,
On TAM he liked to yak
His mouth ajar, it opened too far
And in the end he got the sack


----------



## Anon Pink

brilliant Miss Taken!


----------



## Cubby

Regret214 said:


> Some of Mach's greatest commentary...
> And here is just one example of the silliness of his "science". This comment basically says that women have no control over their sexuality and that we are prey to our internal systems. * Last I checked, that wasn't the case with me or a bunch of other women that I know.*


Machiavelli often mentioned the solipsistic nature of females. If he read the above statement, he'd LOL. I know I did.


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Regret214 said:


> I for one, am not sorry to see him gone.


Nor am I.


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Cubby said:


> Machiavelli often mentioned the solipsistic nature of females. If he read the above statement, he'd LOL. I know I did.


It's ok. I laugh when men get us women so obviously wrong. Guess that makes us even, eh?


----------



## Dollystanford

The fact that a poster (i.e. me) who is usually fairly flippant and unconcerned with the utter drivel that many write on here felt the need to react so viscerally should tell you something

I've had two years of reading him saying how all single mothers are slvts with poor judgement, British women are drunken fat slvts, rape isn't really rape if she's a drunken slvt!, etc. and frankly it's pretty abhorrent. Freedom of speech doesn't actually mean you can say whatever the hell you want

Just because some henpecked wimps on the board desperately want to be him doesn't mean he should go without censure. So I took my ban with magnanimity but I stand by what I say. He is one. A total one at that


----------



## Regret214

Cubby said:


> Machiavelli often mentioned the solipsistic nature of females. If he read the above statement, he'd LOL. I know I did.


I'm sure because the penis is so all knowing and uses a vast amount of references instead of personal experience.

Wait. Scratch that.

Oh. It's morning. You probably already are.


----------



## Anon Pink

Regret214 said:


> I'm sure because the penis is so all knowing and uses a vast amount of references instead of personal experience.
> 
> Wait. Scratch that.
> 
> Oh. It's morning. You probably already are.


:rofl:

Fekkin awesome!


----------



## happy as a clam

Cubby said:


> Machiavelli often mentioned the solipsistic nature of females. If he read the above statement, he'd LOL. I know I did.


I'm still trying to pronounce "solipsistic"...


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Yowza... things are getting fiesty in here this morning... 

already a snickering....

I must say... if one chooses to put out misguided blanket statements about whole people groups, they must accept reality that they just open gates to unbridled reactions. I believe avoiding those types of blanket statements is a wiser choice.


----------



## happy as a clam

Here's a Mach "gem" to get your morning started...

"Women are like buses. Another one will be along in 5 minutes."


----------



## Regret214

happy as a clam said:


> I'm still trying to pronounce "solipsistic"...


At least you're _trying_ to pronounce it. Some just type it out trying to look smart! :rofl:


----------



## PBear

happy as a clam said:


> Here's a Mach "gem" to get your morning started...
> 
> "Women are like buses. Another one will be along in 5 minutes."


That's an obviously incorrect gender stereotype!

After all, everyone knows women are always late...

C


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Regret214

PBear said:


> That's an obviously incorrect gender stereotype!
> 
> After all, everyone knows women are always late...
> 
> C
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


REPORTED!!

:rofl:


----------



## Gabriel

I'm wondering if someone "all knowing", could reply to this post and list all the people that have been permabanned in the last say, 3 months. I know of a few, but I'm clearly not around often enough to keep up.

Anyone?


----------



## Cubby

Regret214 said:


> At least you're _trying_ to pronounce it. Some just type it out trying to look smart! :rofl:


I sure hope I spelled it right, so I don't look stoopid!


----------



## Miss Taken

happy as a clam said:


> Here's a Mach "gem" to get your morning started...
> 
> "Women are like buses. Another one will be along in 5 minutes."












Alright, alright.


----------



## LongWalk

Mach had a misogynistic streak
something the mods tried to tweak,
but to his inevitable end
he simply refused to bend
and we're left with naught but a penguin's beak.


----------



## Deejo

There is a courtesy I extend to perma-banned users regarding critique, fist pumping or high fiving in their absence.

I'm about to start extending that courtesy.


----------



## Miss Taken

Oh well poop.

L'est we not taketh-eth-eth-(eth) the dearly departed's names in vain. I am on board with that. I wasn't at first but I just caught the bus.


----------



## Miss Taken

^ The big bus... not the short one.


----------



## Almostrecovered

so let's talk about Deejo instead, since he's not banned


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Regret214 said:


> At least you're _trying_ to pronounce it. Some just type it out trying to look smart! :rofl:


Not I. I had to look it up. It's not part of my daily vocabulary. But then, it's likely not a part of most TAM members' vocabulary ... along with most if the fancy words tossed around on here.


----------



## Regret214

So, Deejo - you're saying I can't smack talk Dig anymore? LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray

Dollystanford said:


> Freedom of speech doesn't actually mean you can say whatever the hell you want


That term means a *VERY* different thing on this side of the pond. The US is unique in the world in that we truly embrace freedom of speech. You're allowed to say the most vile, reprehensible things and there is no _government_ penalty for doing so. Libel and slander are civil matters. If you're a public figure, winning judgement for libel and slander is VERY hard, and the loser pays. Essentially politicians will never win and they will pay for trying to sue. The government can only come after you if you're advocating violence.



Dollystanford said:


> Just because some henpecked wimps on the board desperately want to be him doesn't mean he should go without censure. So I took my ban with magnanimity but I stand by what I say. He is one. A total one at that


Ah but here is the difference! TAM isn't the public square. It's private property. Freedom of speech doesn't apply here.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Deejo drives slow in the fast lane


----------



## Almostrecovered

Deejo always takes a penny but never leaves one


----------



## Almostrecovered

Deejo never puts the toilet lid down


----------



## Almostrecovered

Deejo searches the net for camel toe pics


----------



## Ikaika

Dollystanford said:


> The fact that a poster (i.e. me) who is usually fairly flippant and unconcerned with the utter drivel that many write on here felt the need to react so viscerally should tell you something
> 
> 
> 
> I've had two years of reading him saying how all single mothers are slvts with poor judgement, British women are drunken fat slvts, rape isn't really rape if she's a drunken slvt!, etc. and frankly it's pretty abhorrent. Freedom of speech doesn't actually mean you can say whatever the hell you want
> 
> 
> 
> Just because some henpecked wimps on the board desperately want to be him doesn't mean he should go without censure. So I took my ban with *magnanimity* but I stand by what I say. He is one. A total one at that



you use big words.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Deejo uses comic sans font way too often


----------



## Ikaika

Almostrecovered said:


> Deejo drives slow in the fast lane



I drive the speed limit which is slow here.


----------



## Ikaika

Regret214 said:


> At least you're _trying_ to pronounce it. Some just type it out trying to look smart! :rofl:



That would be me.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Deejo drank the last of the milk and didn't tell anyone to get more


----------



## Almostrecovered

There may be evidence that suggests that Deejo was on the grassy knoll in Dallas that fateful day


----------



## Miss Taken

Almostrecovered said:


> Deejo searches the net for camel toe pics


That thread was hilarious. I'm sorry for her pain but man. How many times can one person shout (type in all caps), the word camel toe and expect me to take it seriously. Impossible.


----------



## LongWalk

How long would David Thorne last on TAM?


----------



## larry.gray

We had a camel toe thread?


----------



## Regret214

I'm out of coffee, AR. I'm thinking Deejo poured the last of the pot and didn't bother to start another.

DEEEEEJOOOO!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered

Climate change? Yup Deejo's fault


----------



## larry.gray

drerio said:


> you use big words.


I worked with a group in London a few years back. Magnanimity was among several words used far more regularly than it is here.

I've heard it explained that British higher ed is far more rounded than they are in most other countries. It makes their engineers widely versed but mediocre at the technical details.


----------



## Almostrecovered

the biggest word Deejo knows is "refrigerator"


----------



## Anon Pink

I missed a camel toe thread!

Was she for or against?


----------



## Almostrecovered

larry.gray said:


> We had a camel toe thread?





Anon Pink said:


> I missed a camel toe thread!
> 
> Was she for or against?


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...band-looks-up-pictures-women-celebrities.html


----------



## Deejo

Regret214 said:


> So, Deejo - you're saying I can't smack talk Dig anymore? LOL
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You can. You just have to show him the posts.


----------



## Regret214

Deejo said:


> You can. You just have to show him the posts.


Party pooper. LOL!

Trust me, I hide nothing from him anymore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deejo

Almostrecovered said:


> the biggest word Deejo knows is "refrigerator"


I promise you a magnificent death.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Deejo makes empty threats


----------



## Almostrecovered

AR pushes his luck way too often


----------



## Deejo

larry.gray said:


> I worked with a group in London a few years back. Magnanimity was among several words used far more regularly than it is here.
> 
> I've heard it explained that British higher ed is far more rounded than they are in most other countries. It makes their engineers widely versed but mediocre at the technical details.


I'd love to read more, but I'm on a shed-ule, and I'd best get on. Please do continue with the Con-trauvirsy. Cheers.


----------



## vellocet

Anon Pink said:


> So his banning is a complete miscarriage of justice because YOU didn't notice, didn't read, or didn't comprehend how insulting and disgusting to women a LOT of his comments were? Right!


Ah, so all of your post was rightfully snipped because this here says it all. This shows you absolutely missed the point.

No I wasn't saying his banning was a complete miscarriage of justice. I was wondering what relevance all the irrelevant talk about genetics, pseudoscience, and his crap references had to do with the banning.



vellocet said:


> But highlighting that he had crap references to genetic or biological links, or that she is an expert in this matter relates not one iota to his banning.





> Yes it does and just showed you why.


Not, it doesn't. And no, I did not. Unless of course being wrong about something is a bannable offense.


----------



## vellocet

LongWalk said:


> When someone is banned, why not allow them to post a final goodbye statement via a moderator? This would allow people closure.


Not sure about that.

But what I'd like to see is that just because someone is banned that shouldn't give someone a green light to attack them or talk sh*t about them.

At another site even talking sh*t about a banned poster is bannable.

If they are banned and you are happy about it, then leave it alone.


----------



## jaharthur

larry.gray said:


> That term means a *VERY* different thing on this side of the pond. The US is unique in the world in that we truly embrace freedom of speech. You're allowed to say the most vile, reprehensible things and there is no _government_ penalty for doing so. Libel and slander are civil matters. If you're a public figure, winning judgement for libel and slander is VERY hard, and the loser pays. Essentially politicians will never win and they will pay for trying to sue. The government can only come after you if you're advocating violence.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah but here is the difference! TAM isn't the public square. It's private property. Freedom of speech doesn't apply here.


What's this? Somebody who actually understands how freedom of speech and the First Amendment really work? And on a discussion forum?

A rare find.


----------



## Almostrecovered

quit hijacking the thread and start talking smack about Deejo


----------



## PBear

vellocet said:


> Not sure about that.
> 
> But what I'd like to see is that just because someone is banned that shouldn't give someone a green light to attack them or talk sh*t about them.
> 
> At another site even talking sh*t about a banned poster is bannable.
> 
> If they are banned and you are happy about it, then leave it alone.



And if they're banned and you're unhappy about it, then leave it alone as well. 

I think giving people one last stand on the podium would be a bad idea, since they're already getting banned for being naughty. I do think it might be helpful if there was more openness about why a banning occurred, as people tend to go off on speculation and gossip in the absence of facts. Well, we do that even WITH facts, but still...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski

happy as a clam said:


> Here's a Mach "gem" to get your morning started...
> 
> "Women are like buses. Another one will be along in 5 minutes."


IIRC, I laughed pretty loudly upon reading that for the first time.


----------



## Amplexor

PBear said:


> I think giving people one last stand on the podium would be a bad idea, since they're already getting banned for being naughty.


Yeah, I'd have a problem with relaying a last message from some that I've banned.

"Amp is an insidious, sniping piece of **** that couldn't find logic in a light switch. He is a professional fart sniffer posing as a mod on this second rate cesspool of a forum. He has all the personality of a zip code in Kansas and a self bloated ego the size of Montana. He's obviously a back woods, in-bread cousin ****er with the morality of a Nazi. May he die a death of a thousand paper cuts and bring on the lemon juice. **** Head!"


----------



## vellocet

PBear said:


> And if they're banned and you're unhappy about it, then leave it alone as well.


I can agree with this in the sense that perhaps people shouldn't be questioning why they were banned even if they liked the poster.

But there is a difference between waxing nostalgic about someone, and sh*t talking someone just because they are gone. If certain uncivil comments would get someone a banning to an active member, it should, IMO, towards a banned member as well.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Holy Moly Amp.... I don't blame you. YUCK!


----------



## Almostrecovered

Amplexor said:


> Yeah, I'd have a problem with relaying a last message from some that I've banned.
> 
> "Amp is an insidious, sniping piece of **** that couldn't find logic in a light switch. He is a professional fart sniffer posing as a mod on this second rate cesspool of a forum. He has all the personality of a zip code in Kansas and a self bloated ego the size of Montana. He's obviously a back woods, in-bread cousin ****er with the morality of a Nazi. May he die a death of a thousand paper cuts and bring on the lemon juice. **** Head!"


you didn't get my permission to repost a private PM


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



drerio said:


> you use big words.


Ones I don't have to look up in a dictionary! Or a thesaurus. Or Wikipedia. Wait... that was a different suject.


----------



## Ikaika

I hate paper cuts.


----------



## Anon Pink

vellocet said:


> Ah, so all of your post was rightfully snipped because this here says it all. This shows you absolutely missed the point.
> 
> No I wasn't saying his banning was a complete miscarriage of justice. I was wondering what relevance all the irrelevant talk about genetics, pseudoscience, and his crap references had to do with the banning.
> 
> Not, it doesn't. And no, I did not. Unless of course being wrong about something is a bannable offense.



Ugh, seriously?


View attachment 29250
p

Just to stay on topic, Deejo is the cause of soap scum build up.


----------



## Ikaika

Maricha75 said:


> Ones I don't have to look up in a dictionary! Or a thesaurus. Or Wikipedia. Wait... that was a different suject.



Wikipedia is always right. How do I know that? Its the Internet, you can't lie in the Internet.


----------



## Ikaika

Anon Pink said:


> Ugh, seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 29250
> p
> 
> 
> 
> Just to stay on topic, Deejo is the cause of soap scum build up.



Who is meaner, Deejo or Amp? I just need to know when in a "gun" fight.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

AR, your wife has her hands full keeping up with you... too funny.


----------



## Ikaika

Probably a ban offense, posting my current weather in January.


----------



## Anon Pink

drerio said:


> Who is meaner, Deejo or Amp? I just need to know when in a "gun" fight.


Ron Burgundy or Deputy Dog?

Amo is meaner. At least Deputy Dog has a gun to go with his badge.


----------



## Anon Pink

drerio said:


> Probably a ban offense, posting my current weather in January.


Dam right! Keep that smack talk to yourself pal.


----------



## clipclop2

Deejo, Deejo, he's our man 
If he can't ban them no one can! 
Gooooo Deejo!


----------



## Ikaika

Anon Pink said:


> Ron Burgundy or Deputy Dog?
> 
> 
> 
> Amo is meaner. At least Deputy Dog has a gun to go with his badge.



I always assume Dejoo has a smile on his face and chuckles out loud when clicking the ban button, whereas Amp just has a stoic look his face while putting down the hammer. Then he goes off the eat a sandwich. 

Just my 'magination.


----------



## LongWalk

"In-bread" deserves a perma ban.


----------



## Ikaika

LongWalk said:


> "In-bread" deserves a perma ban.



Hey now, my ancestors started from small bands of weary water travelers, one million strong when Capt. Cook landed on our shores. Never mind


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Pretty amazing you are half way around the world from me and we can still talk on this thing... cool


----------



## Almostrecovered

Blossom Leigh said:


> AR, your wife has her hands full keeping up with you... too funny.



Just imagine what it's like when I'm having a full blown manic episode


----------



## doubletrouble

Dollystanford said:


> Freedom of speech doesn't actually mean you can say whatever the hell you want.


Really? I have the freedom to disagree with you there.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Almostrecovered said:


> Just imagine what it's like when I'm having a full blown manic episode


omg... I would carry around a huge fly swatter 

WHAP!!
lol

pattern interrupt


----------



## Anon Pink

Blossom Leigh said:


> Pretty amazing you are half way around the world from me and we can still talk on this thing... cool


Can you hear me now?















How about now?


----------



## Amplexor

Anon Pink said:


> Ron Burgundy or Deputy Dog?
> 
> Amo is meaner. At least Deputy Dog has a gun to go with his badge.


*Really??? Deputy Dog????*











*Know thy cartoons woman!!!*


----------



## Amplexor

drerio said:


> I always assume Dejoo has a smile on his face and chuckles out loud when clicking the ban button, whereas Amp just has a stoic look his face while putting down the hammer. Then he goes off the eat a sandwich.
> 
> Just my 'magination.


Hey, I can multitask.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Amp is a cross between 

Droopy










Scooby Doo










Poochie










Marc Anthony










and 

Krypto


----------



## Regret214

Awe! Marc Anthony was so cute when he cuddled with the little kitten.


----------



## Anon Pink

Droopey! That's it! Sorry Amp.


----------



## Thundarr

Someone give the turtle a snickers bar please. He's being a diva.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Look at meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## larry.gray

Thundarr said:


> Someone give the turtle a snickers bar please. He's being a diva.


Two of my kids become quite irrational when hungry. They don't respond well to "You really need a snickers!"


----------



## larry.gray

Almostrecovered said:


> Just imagine what it's like when I'm having a full blown manic episode


You mean you aren't right now?


----------



## Dollystanford

This is nothing, you should see what he bought me last time


----------



## Almostrecovered

But your bananas are now perfectly sliced


----------



## Dollystanford

Indeed they are
A design AND purchasing triumph


----------



## happy as a clam

Almostrecovered said:


> Just imagine what it's like when I'm having a full blown manic episode


Does the turtle bounce faster? Would we be able to tell online?


----------



## happy as a clam

Blossom Leigh said:


> omg... I would carry around a huge fly swatter
> 
> WHAP!!
> lol
> 
> pattern interrupt


----------



## Blossom Leigh

:rofl:


----------



## Almostrecovered

Fun fact- I really don't like turtles but I'm kind of stuck with the avatar now that my rep proceeds me


----------



## happy as a clam

Almostrecovered said:


> Fun fact- I really don't like turtles but I'm kind of stuck with the avatar now that my rep proceeds me


We don't like turtles either...


----------



## Blossom Leigh

:lol::rofl:


----------



## Almostrecovered

Yes you do, I had a poll to keep it or change it and the turtle won by a large margin


----------



## Ikaika

Well most sea turtles are listed on the endangered species list.


----------



## skype

Almostrecovered said:


> Yes you do, I had a poll to keep it or change it and the turtle won by a large margin


I demand a recount.


----------



## happy as a clam

skype said:


> I demand a recount.


Yep, it's those pesky "hanging chads." They ruin a vote every time.


----------



## Dollystanford

Almostrecovered said:


> Fun fact- I really don't like turtles but I'm kind of stuck with the avatar now that my rep proceeds me


Precedes

But I won't say anything about it x


----------



## Ikaika

Dollystanford said:


> Precedes
> 
> 
> 
> But I won't say anything about it x



But the proceeds from promoting turtles are important to their preservation as an endangered species (pl.)


----------



## GusPolinski

drerio said:


> Well most sea turtles are listed on the endangered species list.


----------



## Amplexor

happy as a clam said:


> Yep, it's those pesky "hanging chads." They ruin a vote every time.


Since it's an aquatic vote shouldn't it be hanging "shads"???


----------



## LongWalk

http://books.google.se/books?id=jlw...a=X&ei=wAcrVKzYE8WgyAON4YLYDQ&ved=0CCMQ6AEwAw


----------



## LongWalk

In Chinese turtle is a synonym for cuckold.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Dollystanford said:


> Precedes
> 
> 
> 
> But I won't say anything about it x



Correct me all you want but I still kick your ass at WFF


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Amplexor said:


> Since it's an aquatic vote shouldn't it be hanging "shads"???


bah dah bump chtzz


----------



## happy as a clam

Yet another trap. The turtle didn't seem to like the last one I posted...


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Almostrecovered said:


> Correct me all you want but I still kick your ass at WFF


I thought it was WWF. :scratchhead:


----------



## Almostrecovered

Bad day with my fat fingers


----------



## Almostrecovered

And haven't I told you guys yet that I can dish it out but I can't take it? 



(Runs away crying)


----------



## Miss Taken

Almostrecovered said:


> Yes you do, I had a poll to keep it or change it and the turtle won by a large margin


More like a hare.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Almostrecovered said:


> And haven't I told you guys yet that I can dish it out but I can't take it?
> 
> 
> 
> (Runs away crying)



freakin hilarious


----------



## Ikaika

Almostrecovered said:


> And haven't I told you guys yet that I can dish it out but I can't take it?
> 
> 
> 
> (Runs away crying)



Never mind, I don't like to re-live drama.


----------



## vellocet

Ok, here is one I'm curious about.

BetrayedDad. Permaban or time out? Hopefully just a time out.


----------



## sidney2718

Dollystanford said:


> Precedes
> 
> But I won't say anything about it x


No periods at the end of sentences. But I won't say anything either.


----------



## Coffee Amore

vellocet said:


> Ok, here is one I'm curious about.
> 
> BetrayedDad. Permaban or time out? Hopefully just a time out.


It's temporary.


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Almostrecovered said:


> Bad day with my fat fingers


That's something my dad would say.


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



sidney2718 said:


> No periods at the end of sentences. But I won't say anything either.


Periods are overrated


----------



## clipclop2

No sh*t. Every freaking month like clockwork.


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



clipclop2 said:


> No sh*t. Every freaking month like clockwork.


Not everyone...


----------



## clipclop2

it's a double-edged sword of course but I'm envious. it's a lifelong habit I'm ready to give up. 

and I reserve the right to whine about it when it occurs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Miss Taken

I appreciate my period. It means I'm not pregnant (can't use hormonal BC and not trying to conceive). Anyway, how did we get here? 

Back to the funny. Where will the ban-hammer strike next?


----------



## Amplexor

Miss Taken said:


> Back to the funny. Where will the ban-hammer strike next?


There's a donnybrook waiting to happen in the Men's Clubhouse.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

Amplexor said:


> There's a donnybrook waiting to happen in the Men's Clubhouse.


Oh yes, that thread is slowly getting ugly. I deleted a post because it's a powder keg.


----------



## Regret214

Amplexor said:


> There's a donnybrook waiting to happen in the Men's Clubhouse.


It's a delightful thread. LOL

So many posts I want to reply to, however I learned my lesson last time. I must admit the level of disinformation and whatnot just reads like those right wing emails and posts on Facebook!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clipclop2

it's a silly thread. I don't know why anyone would waste their time on it. I read the first couple of posts yesterday and decided it was not worthwhile pursuing.


----------



## Miss Taken

I believe I just wasted my time on it - if it's the thread you're talking about.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

Written less incendiary, the thread had potential. All it took was snark in the OP, one sarcastically mocking comment and it went immediately downhill.


----------



## Almostrecovered

sensitive subject+politics+gender wars= half of TAM banned


----------



## Regret214

phillybeffandswiss said:


> Written less incendiary, the thread had potential. All it took was snark in the OP, one sarcastically mocking comment and it went immediately downhill.


One only needed to read the title and forehead smacking ensued.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

True. I tend to think of titles as attention grabbing and hope the OP is written well. More often than not it is true. I've popped into a thread thinking here we go gender bias, ignorance and stupidity only to find out it is actually a decent or good thread.

This one was the exact opposite and the ignorance on all sides was ridiuclous. I'm am always shocked, as a man, how stupid we can be concerning things like consent, rape and biology when it is about our own gender. A certain poster's sentence was why I deleted my post.


----------



## FalconKing

Deejo said:


> No.
> 
> I just tried to ban myself ... and everyone else online.



Deejo it really pisses me off that you don't give any likes. I don't want to give you likes. But I find most of your posts to be entertaining or insightful. I'm so weak to you and I hate myself for it...


----------



## Regret214

FalconKing said:


> Deejo it really pisses me off that you don't give any likes. I don't want to give you likes. But I find most of your posts to be entertaining or insightful. I'm so weak to you and I hate myself for it...


Deejo gave me an emotional like once. I'll never forget it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clipclop2

Suck ups.


----------



## Ikaika

So how is everyone's Wednesday? Good I hope. 

Malama pono.


----------



## Miss Taken

drerio said:


> So how is everyone's Wednesday? Good I hope.
> 
> Malama pono.


Great! Yesterday was my B'day. Got the royal treatment from my spouse last night...twice ha, ha! 

And then my FIL just popped over for a minute to give me free lunch and a card full of money. Nice surprise. :smthumbup:


----------



## Almostrecovered

I need beer


----------



## vellocet

Scotch or bourbon for me, thanks


----------



## Miss Taken

Get me something girly with an umbrella in it lol.


----------



## Ikaika

Miss Taken said:


> Great! Yesterday was my B'day. Got the royal treatment from my spouse last night...twice ha, ha!
> 
> 
> 
> And then my FIL just popped over for a minute to give me free lunch and a card full of money. Nice surprise. :smthumbup:












Glad it was a good day


----------



## Almostrecovered

apparently hard liquor is a bannable offense


----------



## Ikaika

Almostrecovered said:


> apparently hard liquor is a bannable offense



Only on my sobriety thread.


----------



## Almostrecovered

well at least his penis cream was mailed first

missin u Velly


----------



## Amplexor

Almostrecovered said:


> well at least his penis cream was mailed first
> 
> missin u Velly


Could you make that sound any more gay?


----------



## Almostrecovered

Amplexor said:


> Could you make that sound any more gay?



is that a challenge?


----------



## Blossom Leigh

lol!


dirty martini's here please


----------



## Almostrecovered

Blossom Leigh said:


> lol!
> 
> 
> dirty martini's here please


reported


----------



## Blossom Leigh

*whap!*

Gotta watch my horse whips... they have a ten foot reach...


----------



## Regret214

Almostrecovered said:


> reported


You're afraid of her expressing the enjoyment of something dirty. Nothing more.

Reported for being squeaky and clean.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered

so how many reports do I get a day on average?


----------



## samyeagar

Almostrecovered said:


> reported


Reported for not obtaining consent to report.

Oh...ooops...do you consent to my reporting your post?


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Regret214 said:


> You're afraid of her expressing the enjoyment of something dirty. Nothing more.
> 
> Reported for being squeaky and clean.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Squeaky, maybe. But still debating the clean.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Great point... turtles tend to be on the stinky side...


----------



## Coffee Amore

Almostrecovered said:


> so how many reports do I get a day on average?


We have a special folder just for your reports.


----------



## Ikaika

Blossom Leigh said:


> Great point... turtles tend to be on the stinky side...



Their underbelly is a delicacy, only if they were not endangered.


----------



## larry.gray

Almostrecovered said:


> apparently hard liquor is a bannable offense


My wife says I'm a hard licker. Years of daily practice and my tongue is quite strong.


Oh, that's not what you meant?


----------



## Blossom Leigh

drerio said:


> Their underbelly is a delicacy, only if they were not endangered.


There are a lot of bellies that are delicacies


----------



## Almostrecovered

Coffee Amore said:


> We have a special folder just for your reports.



I call that folder, "my greatest hits"


----------



## Deejo

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



FalconKing said:


> Deejo it really pisses me off that you don't give any likes. I don't want to give you likes. But I find most of your posts to be entertaining or insightful. I'm so weak to you and I hate myself for it...


I like this post about my not liking posts.


----------



## happy as a clam

Deejo said:


> I like this post about my not liking posts.


It's brutal... trying to get a "like" by you!!!


----------



## Ikaika

happy as a clam said:


> It's brutal... trying to get a "like" by you!!!



Not liking post is how you eventually get pulled into the ranks of moderator.


----------



## clipclop2

speaking of threads that have jumped the shark elipses


----------



## Regret214

clipclop2 said:


> speaking of threads that have jumped the shark elipses


Please don't imply this. AR is just looking for an excuse to wear his hair slicked back, snap his fingers and say "Ayyyy!". 

He's admitted such on Facebook I hear.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



drerio said:


> Not liking post is how you eventually get pulled into the ranks of moderator.


But ... CA and FF have both liked posts I made before they became mods. Does this mean they will be demoted?


----------



## Ikaika

Maricha75 said:


> But ... CA and FF have both liked posts I made before they became mods. Does this mean they will be demoted?



You got me on that one, foiled again.


----------



## Nucking Futs

happy as a clam said:


> It's brutal... trying to get a "like" by you!!!


Good God Deejo, you banned her for this? 

j/k, I know you really banned her because you don't like Stevie Wonder. Couldn't possibly be something she posted in a thread I didn't read.

ETA: Yikes, I just found it. She used the dirty C word.


----------



## clipclop2

Dang.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doubletrouble

This thread should be in social.


----------



## Almostrecovered

She flipped out on droog for R'ing
Taking the stories from other lives personally can lead you down the wrong road, been there myself


----------



## Thundarr

FalconKing said:


> Deejo it really pisses me off that you don't give any likes. I don't want to give you likes. But I find most of your posts to be entertaining or insightful. I'm so weak to you and I hate myself for it...


He should give you a dollar.


----------



## LongWalk

doubletrouble said:


> This thread should be in social.


Humus enriched by the decomposing remains of posters who walked too close the edge.


----------



## Anon Pink

Almostrecovered said:


> She flipped out on droog for R'ing
> Taking the stories from other lives personally can lead you down the wrong road, been there myself


Flipped out is one way of putting it. I'm shocked the post is still up. It's vile.


----------



## Faithful Wife

FYI...the "question for wives" post in SIM from "worried husband"...the creep PM'd me wanting to talk about his gross fantasies. I forwarded the PM to FF and reported the thread itself. Anyone paying attention?


----------



## clipclop2

Is the thread gone already?


----------



## Almostrecovered

Sigh, no one sends me creepy pms


----------



## Ikaika

Almostrecovered said:


> Sigh, no one sends me creepy pms



I'm exercising the 5th on this one.


----------



## GusPolinski

larry.gray said:


> My wife says I'm a hard licker. Years of daily practice and my tongue is quite strong.
> 
> 
> Oh, that's not what you meant?


Giggity!


----------



## Faithful Wife

That's not true AR...I sent you a PM about cankles once.


----------



## FalconKing

There is so much gold in this thread.


----------



## joe kidd

Almostrecovered said:


> Sigh, no one sends me creepy pms



Then you set the bar high for creepy. 
I'll try harder I guess.


----------



## Ikaika

drerio said:


> I'm exercising the 5th on this one.



Never mind, this was long time back. On one of the original post your pic threads, started by Gaia, I had put up a pic of my wife. The pic was from a scanned photo so the pic was grainy. Lon fixed it up for me (thank you again Lon). A member, not even sure who he was sent me a PM, thinking I was my wife, creepy proposal. I returned a voice PM back. I won't say what I told him, but he quickly realized he was barking up the wrong tree. 

I don't have an intimidating voice, but cannot be mistaken for anything but male. And thus now I keep all pics in my private album.


----------



## Anon Pink

drerio said:


> Never mind, this was long time back. On one of the original post your pic threads, started by Gaia, I had put up a pic of my wife. The pic was from a scanned photo so the pic was grainy. Lon fixed it up for me (thank you again Lon). A member, not even sure who he was sent me a PM, thinking I was his wife, creepy proposal. I returned a voice PM back. I won't say what I told him, but he quickly realized he was barking up the wrong tree.
> 
> I don't have an intimidating voice, but cannot be mistaken for anything but male. And thus now I keep all pics in my private album.


:rofl:

Yes you do have an intimidating voice! Deep and raspy and sexy (and I mean that in a purely aesthetic non personal way)

Would have loved to get a screen capture of his facial expression as he queued it up...then heard your voice! Hah!


----------



## heartsbeating

drerio said:


> I don't have an intimidating voice, but cannot be mistaken for anything but male.


Red is the Color of Sex - YouTube


----------



## tom67

GusPolinski said:


> Giggity!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqRVrxbmk88:D


----------



## Miss Taken

Almostrecovered said:


> Sigh, no one sends me creepy pms


Bless your heart. Always a bridesmaid but never a bride.


----------



## Miss Taken

Faithful Wife said:


> FYI...the "question for wives" post in SIM from "worried husband"...the creep PM'd me wanting to talk about his gross fantasies. I forwarded the PM to FF and reported the thread itself. Anyone paying attention?


Damn it! I am so darn gullible. I replied to that one lol.


----------



## Thundarr

This thread is no longer banned. Hopefully LOBM thread will be more respectful and have better boundaries now.


----------



## LongWalk

Happy As a Clam is banned. Hope it is not permanent. If it was for her rant to Droog is understandable but I don't think she was actually hostile or mean, just too passionate.


----------



## PhillyGuy13

Happy as a Clam was Mad as a Hornet.

Hopefully she is back soon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife

What does it mean when mods are checking out your profile?


----------



## Almostrecovered

Mod crush
Don't fight it


----------



## LongWalk

Faithful Wife said:


> What does it mean when mods are checking out your profile?


Checking to see your political affiliation.


----------



## Regret214

Take care everyone. Thank you to those who helped me and encouraged Dig and myself through our time here. I've been blessed to hear from a lot of people who we've helped. It's my time now. I wish the ones who truly want to heal the best of luck. It is possible to come back after the tragedy of infidelity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski

/wave


----------



## EleGirl

Almostrecovered said:


> Sigh, no one sends me creepy pms


Next time some guy from Iran or Morocco hit me up in PM, I'll send him your way... OK? Would that make you feel all better?


----------



## LongWalk

Regret214 said:


> Take care everyone. Thank you to those who helped me and encouraged Dig and myself through our time here. I've been blessed to hear from a lot of people who we've helped. It's my time now. I wish the ones who truly want to heal the best of luck. It is possible to come back after the tragedy of infidelity.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Have you followed RoadScholar's thread?
He just updated. He is still together with his wife, although many TAMers did not give her much truck.


----------



## clipclop2

Regret, WTF is going on with you? All this drama here.

Share. Something is wrong. What is it?


----------



## GusPolinski

clipclop2 said:


> Regret, WTF is going on with you? All this drama here.
> 
> Share. Something is wrong. What is it?


If I had to guess...

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/224058-opinions-opinions-back-up-3.html#post10563090


----------



## Regret214

clipclop2 said:


> Regret, WTF is going on with you? All this drama here.
> 
> Share. Something is wrong. What is it?


I logged in only to answer your question since it seemed heartfelt.

Imagine if you will, living every day for 942 days, with the ultimate pain one could cause the person who loves them most. Imagine that for those 2 years, 6 months and 28 days that you worked your ass off to prove what an absolute idiot you were to that person. Imagine knowing that you've shared some of the most intimate details of your life with complete strangers trying to get a handle on what to do and being told from the very first day to "leave your husband as you can't possibly love him" and "poor sucker that he wants to stay". Imagine working hard every day for 22,608 hours to show your love that you're sorry.

So sorry that as he heals, you try to help others heal. Maybe not the best with words, but try nonetheless. Imagine that the place where you try your damnedest to show compassion will never once let you say "I'm hurting, too". "This is painful" or God forbid "Your words hurt me."

I can't say that because I'm the wayward. I'm the one who f-cked up everyone's life here because their spouses didn't have the balls to own their sh-t. Wayward spouses at TAM are here to revel in your pain. That's what I read today. I also read that I'm not even a "fair fight" as I've had insomnia for a few days.

Imagine the one place where you try to prove yourself every day, people want nothing more than your demise because of pain you didn't even cause them.

Imagine every single word you type is scrutinized to the point of being ridiculed and then watching a group of posters give each other a virtual high five for "standing up to you". If standing up to me is an accomplishment for someone, then I fully understand why they're here and why they're not truly coping with infidelity but relishing in their pain to justify their feelings.

I'm done. I'm tired of daily whining when any wayward tries to speak up. I'm tired of the ones who don't f'ng care about helping anyone. All they care about is their release and not the truth.

The truth that someone with real feelings sits behind the screen of a phone or computer and silently weeps in regret.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mablenc

Regret, I do admire your devotion in trying to help others heal. You and the few WS that are truly brave enough to put yourselves in such a venerable position put up with a lot of crap . This site is supposed to be pro marriage but, boy are feathers ruffled when a WS post. You have all the right to be heard and to be free of the constant negative and bitter attacks. You fixed your marriage and moved on, it funny that others here can't move on from your mistake. You don't owe anyone anything here. It's their problem when they can't see the value in what you are doing. You offered insight that a bunch it BS can't have or offer because what they experience is only one side to a two sided situation.

It saddens me that we are losing the few WS that were here to help, I don't for the life of me understand how you guys put up with so much. I hope you and the WS that are or tried to help, know that you did help the people that were able to see past your mistake. 

I would wish you good luck, but I feel you are fine marriage wise, it will be this site that needs it without such valuable input.

Thank you for your positive contributions and for sharing your experience. I'm sorry you are hurting, I think you have done more than enough penance for one lifetime. You cannot punish yourself if the person you hurt has already forgiven you and is trying to move on with you. You cannot hold off your happy ending because you feel you don't deserve it. Everyone deserves to be happy, if Dig is willing to move on, give in to the possibility of moving forward. Throw that scarlet letter away, that's not who you are now. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thundarr

Regret214, I hope you change your mind and stick around. Social is generally low drama. Not too many battles going on there. Then visit CWI on your tough days :smthumbup:. TAM doesn't have many reconciliation success stories for people to learn from.


----------



## clipclop2

Maybe it is how you are going about it. If you do these things in the background you can help people while avoiding the slings from others. But of you insist on the limelight you have to accept that it will draw the ire of some.

The anger you feel and are projecting isn't healthy for you or TAM. 

And being demanding about it seems entitled. Personally I think entitlement is a typical characteristic of cheaters and I am probably not alone. People might not even realize what they are responding to it but the vibe given is there. 

There is a time and a place for these things and there are simply too many hurt people here to demand that your ideas be given their due. But the fact that several former waywards had managed to make friends here and offer help should tell you it is possible. It just can't be in the grand way you would like and that's just the way it is. Is it fair? I kind of think it is. Everyone has to earn their bones and when you are coming out from being a wayward trust is going to be an issue. That's just the fallout. It is life. 

If you really want to help people you will keep doing it. But if you want people to embrace waywards without question you are not asking for something reasonable here or likely anywhere else. 

Go to a party and mention you cheated during casual conversion and see the response. Even though there is a darn good chance several others there have or are cheating people will look at you funny and avoid you. God, just getting divorced cause people to act weird and avoid you as though it is catchy.

That's my thinking on this. The world is as it is and you can't demand it change without being willing to put up with some garbage in return.


----------



## Ikaika

Thundarr said:


> Regret214, I hope you change your mind and stick around. Social is generally low drama. Not too many battles going on there. Then visit CWI on your tough days :smthumbup:



Also regret, there will always be bitter folks , the rest of us are weary travelers like you. I have felt the same often here, but if you change your mind and return, you will welcomed back on board.


----------



## LongWalk

Regret,

You are a top poster who does help people. WW do not receive a kind reception on TAM. It does not reflect well on us when hostility that belongs elsewhere is transferred to strangers.


----------



## Maricha75

Clipclop, until recently, Regret has not shown any real anger. When did that start? From what I have seen, it was when some started attacking her. When attacked, I don't know many who wouldn't lash out. I know I have, and it was in regard to other subjects, not just infidelity.

You mentioned the whole trust issue, due to Regret being a fWW. Sorry, but I have made quite a few friends here, many BS, and they are aware I am a fWW. Regret and I have been here almost the same amount of time, and she's a hell of a lot nicer than I am. So I don't buy that as the excuse for how she has been treated lately. No, too many ARE bitter, and DO lash out at those who WERE unfaithful to their spouses. And it isn't because of anything the fWS said or did. It has been SOLELY because of that scarlet "A" on their chests.

Yes, clipclop, everyone has to put up with SOME garbage. But no one has the right to constantly sling sh*t at anyone because of how someone else treated him or her. So, no, the way some have treated Regret in recent months/weeks is most certainly NOT fair. I've said it before, but can't remember if it was on the board or in PM to others (including BSs who listen, rather than throw stones at the mere mention of infidelity). The only one whose opinion matters as far as Regret's situation is Dig. The only one who matters for me is my husband, etc. Anyone else is superfluous.


----------



## pidge70

Which is why I generally just avoid this place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## skype

Regret, you are a unique voice on TAM. Please do not let the negativity of others still it. TAM is good place to practice not taking things personally, and when that becomes impossible, you can log off and let the knuckle-draggers blather on without you.


----------



## thefam

clipclop2 said:


> Maybe it is how you are going about it. If you do these things in the background you can help people while avoiding the slings from others. *But of you insist on the limelight* you have to accept that it will draw the ire of some.
> 
> The anger you feel and are projecting isn't healthy for you or TAM.
> 
> *And being demanding about it seems entitled. Personally I think entitlement is a typical characteristic of cheaters and I am probably not alone.* People might not even realize what they are responding to it but the vibe given is there.
> 
> There is a time and a place for these things and* there are simply too many hurt people here to demand that your ideas be given their due.* But the fact that several former waywards had managed to make friends here and offer help should tell you it is possible. It just can't be in the grand way you would like and that's just the way it is. Is it fair? I kind of think it is. Everyone has to earn their bones and when you are coming out from being a wayward trust is going to be an issue. That's just the fallout. It is life.
> 
> If you really want to help people you will keep doing it. But if you want people to embrace waywards without question you are not asking for something reasonable here or likely anywhere else.
> 
> Go to a party and mention you cheated during casual conversion and see the response. Even though there is a darn good chance several others there have or are cheating people will look at you funny and avoid you. God, just getting divorced cause people to act weird and avoid you as though it is catchy.
> 
> That's my thinking on this. The world is as it is and you can't demand it change without being willing to put up with some garbage in return.


Wow CC how judgmental! Disclaimer: I have not experienced infidelity within my own marriage but within my immediate and extended family it has done some considerable damage. However I do not understand why some BS have the attitude that being cheated on has given them the license to lash out at, judge and condemn every WS they come in contact with as if they themselves are a perfect person and have never done anything for which they need forgiveness. I do not know your story and what you have experienced but it sure seems like you either have that attitude or strongly support it.

WS are as human as BS, why does it seem strange that they have and express the same imperfections as others? What makes you think that the WS is required to be without spot or wrinkle for all the remaining days of their lives, and are no longer allowed to have the frailties that humans have by nature of -- well, being human? That horse is so high I am not sure how you were able to climb up on it. 

I do very little posting on infidelity and none on CWI, but I do read it. Most of the WS who have become regular posters have tried to help and not hurt the BS while bearing a lot of scathing criticism, judgment, and condemnation. I know that I could have overlooked SOME, and maybe the majority who were not helpful at all, but Regret did not seem to be one of them.

To Regret: I know you are only human and can take but so much, but I hope you will consider that at least one person helped is worth it in the long run in comparison to those who refuse or for some reason are unable to move on from condemning you.


----------



## clipclop2

I'm telling you my perceptions based on years on this site.

I think it very odd that I am sharing these thoughts and being called judgmental for raising the word trust and yet I support several of the former waywards. The short memories some people have If not every word is supportive of things being the way that some people want them to be. 

I didn't create this world, I merely describe it.

I'm not being passive aggressive. I am being straight up. 

Mrs and Mr JA were some of the only "friends" I had on this site and only recently removed them because they asked me to after they were banned.

The ability to read for meaning has been lost because there are preconceived beliefs cast on to what I've written purely based on emotion.


----------



## Miss Taken

clipclop2 said:


> Regret, WTF is going on with you? All this drama here.
> 
> Share. Something is wrong. What is it?


I don't know if I would call it "passive aggressive" however this seemed way off base and your next post in response to Regret's post to this one did as well. It is almost like you have not been reading the same threads that I have. I like others who have replied to your last post here, seem to see things very differently about Regret's contributions as of late to TAM. In my opinion, it is not her who is bringing the drama, but responding to it. I think a person can only take so much personal attacks before they do take them personally and respond to them. 

We preach so much about accountability on TAM but it seems that sometimes it goes one way only. Some of the behaviour of some BS's on this board has been vile, it's been cruel and it's been atrocious. Yet those same people run away or seem to play dumb or make excuses for their lashing out. I think it's bvll****.

Not intended to provoke, or attack or saying you are one of them but that's how I see it.


----------



## clipclop2

The second thread was asking for trouble not running away from it. I just don't get that.

It is simple to block people. 

Why argue when some people will never open up their minds to other ideas? 

And quite honestly, that I was automatically lumped with Vellocet because I felt the second thread was out of line tells me that both sides are very guilty.

The Waywards that gained respect earned it. Because of the constant influx of newly injured betrayed spouses a wayward faces an uphill battle. They aren't ready to hear the other side and you can't blame them. Their pain is too raw. 

Look, you can't force people to like you or listen to you. And going to a place where you know the message isn't going to be received well means you have to be ready to accept the backlash. That is just life. You don't have to take it. You can leave or keep a lower profile. 

Since you can't help anyone if you leave a lower profile seems like a better choice.

I don't know what Regret wants. I just know that you can't expect a bunch of hurt people to give you what you want because you want it.

And they are hurt. Bitter is a loaded word. It is as aggressive a word as you can use in this case.

If a wayward who had not accepted the pain they put on their spouse called a BS bitter you must admit that it would provoke some ire. Having a FORMER wayward use the same word is hurtful because as a FORMER WW you should know better.

Empathy. 

I don't know. It just seems foolish and self centered to think you should be embraced because you want to be embraced rather than allowing people the right to choose. 

I have more than a few non-fans here. Nothing I can do about it. They are allowed to have their opinions.


----------



## LongWalk

I think ClipClop showed that she was reading Regret accurately and the response she drew opened up an honest discussion. Regret may or may not have the strength and interest to keep posting. That is her choice.

The other day I posted a link to a former WH blog on infidelity. The writer has over a million hits. Why? He is a good writer who looks at things from all angles. He present affair histories that illustrated how relationships are perceived. He came to TAM to look around because TAM generated over 7,000 hits in a day, surpassing his previous record of over 5,000.

His opinion of TAM was that BS did not want to release their hold on bitterness and this would cost some their marriages.

Recovering from infidelity requires give and take. HappyMan always points out that it takes two to reconcile. Regret and Dig worked together and used TAM as a tool.

One of the obvious points is that although a BS needs to be able to give their WS a bit of hell, the anger payback must peter out or there is no marriage of equals. One of dogmas of TAM is that WS must confess. But look at Tears and Un_Amor_Perdido.

Tears doesn't post anymore.

In March Un_Amor_Perdido said that she had to tell someone. In her last post she wrote:



> I’m doing pretty good. Things between me and hubby are also getting better. We have been spending more with each other and as a family so that’s. Both me and him plan to spend today together I invited him to go with me to Ezoo and he said say. He’s actually going pick me up soon I’m really excited about it since we haven’t really spent a whole day together since he moved out. We are still going through the separation though but we are talking more and we see each other more too. I’m still hoping to be able reconcile with at some point and now I feel like that really want happen. It’s just going take a while and I’m fine with that i just really want him home again.


Maybe the turmoil of their separation could have been avoided if she had taken a different route.


----------



## sidney2718

clipclop2 said:


> Maybe it is how you are going about it. If you do these things in the background you can help people while avoiding the slings from others. But of you insist on the limelight you have to accept that it will draw the ire of some.


I gather then that TAM ought to post a warning on the registration page that even though TAM is pro-marriage, WS's will have a tough time here because, well, just because.



> The anger you feel and are projecting isn't healthy for you or TAM.


How is a person supposed to feel when they are strongly attacked at every turn by people whose wives left them, quite possibly for good reason?



> And being demanding about it seems entitled. Personally I think entitlement is a typical characteristic of cheaters and I am probably not alone. People might not even realize what they are responding to it but the vibe given is there.


I don't understand this. Cheaters come here for help in recovering their marriage. Being told it is a waste of time does not mean that the cheater is acting "entitled".

Look at it this way. Most folks with marriage problems do not come to TAM. They mostly either divorce or reconcile without any help from us. The WS's that do come here want help. TAM advertises itself as a place where one can get help. They don't get that help. 



> There is a time and a place for these things and there are simply too many hurt people here to demand that your ideas be given their due. But the fact that several former waywards had managed to make friends here and offer help should tell you it is possible. It just can't be in the grand way you would like and that's just the way it is. Is it fair? I kind of think it is. Everyone has to earn their bones and when you are coming out from being a wayward trust is going to be an issue. That's just the fallout. It is life.


I think this is wrong. The person who starts the thread should get most of the attention. If folks whose wives have left them don't like this, they should start their own threads. That's the way it works here.

And this isn't a club where they have to "earn their bones". I see nothing in the TAM rules about that, nor, to my knowledge, has any mod banned someone for not having yet earned their bones. 

If you really want to help people you will keep doing it. But if you want people to embrace waywards without question you are not asking for something reasonable here or likely anywhere else. 



> Go to a party and mention you cheated during casual conversion and see the response. Even though there is a darn good chance several others there have or are cheating people will look at you funny and avoid you. God, just getting divorced cause people to act weird and avoid you as though it is catchy.


This is a very bad strawman argument. The comparison should be to group therapy in marriage counseling. And if you mention there that you are a wayward spouse, you are likely to be welcomed with open arms like a new alcoholic at an AA meeting.



> That's my thinking on this. The world is as it is and you can't demand it change without being willing to put up with some garbage in return.


I agree with this. But I do not think that having a ton of number nine fine grade sh!t dumped on one equates to "some garbage".


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

He writes very well, but there is bitterness in his words as well. The most interesting aspect is way-wards, by virtue of their punishment, rarely see their own bitterness.


> They don't get that help.


There is really good advice in the reconciliation thread and many active threads. This generalization is off base. The signal to noise ratio is bad, the help can be extremely good.


----------



## Thundarr

clipclop2 said:


> The second thread was asking for trouble not running away from it.


Yea the second thread shouldn't have used a banned poster as the example. The first thread was just too many pages of OP agitating people to keep the thread alive. And your single comment I didn't agree with by it's self is pretty insignificant anyway. I erased my quote because it felt like you where getting piled up on enough .


----------



## clipclop2

signi the entitlement that I'm talking about is not about waywards asking for help. any wayward who hangs around long enough gets support. the reconciliation thread isn't what it is because all waywards are run off.

and like I said you can easily put on ignore the people who get on your nerves regularly.

as far as TAM needing big black box warnings I think that if you're an adult and you've been around the internet I think you know that not everyone is going to agree with you and some people going to be darned abusive in their disagreement. the mods are not afraid to ban people. so use the tools at your disposal. 

we all know that there is a faction here that get off on circling the wagons around the betrayed spouse and they eat up every interaction the BS has where they put the wayward in their place. and sometimes they provide some really lousy advice just because they want to provoke an outcome. they live vicariously. 

perceptive adults can see through this. 

so in general I don't get the requirement for the comment about not having warnings on TAM about this or that. We're adults are we not? 

what I'm hearing is another way of complaining that the world isn't fair. 

it isn't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear

Regret, as a fellow former WS... I just stay out of the "opinion" threads. Saves everyone headaches. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

clipclop2 said:


> as far as she am meeting big black box warnings I think that if you're an adult and you've been around the internet thank you know that not everyone is going to agree with you and some people going to be darned abusive in there disagreement. the mods are not afraid to ban people. so use the tools at your disposal.
> 
> we all know that there is a faction here so get off on circling the wagons around the betrayed spells and day eat up every interaction the BS has where they put the wayward in their place. and sometimes they provide some really lousy advice just because they want to provoke an outcome. they live vicariously.
> 
> perceptive adults can see through this.
> 
> 
> 
> it isn't.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There are multiple factions with specific people who get off on the abuse. Otherwise, I agree with your post.


----------



## clipclop2

I used text to speech. I'm pleased you could understand anything at all!


----------



## LongWalk

over20 seems to have been perma banned. I am sorry about that. She's from the same state that I grew up in. She liked TAM a lot. Had a lot of friends. She took the personal conflicts on TAM very seriously. She was a social and political conservative and she felt that placed her in dangerous situation on TAM.

When she got in fights I tried to put a word for her, just so that she wouldn't feel so all alone here on this forum with so many thousands of members. She used to PM me back and express gratitude. She was an earnest person. I am sure the banning hurt.


----------



## Thundarr

Nostromo is banned. Probably a short time out.


----------



## GusPolinski

My interest is always at least slightly piqued upon seeing "Banned" underneath someone's name, and even more so when I'm unable to readily find the offense for which said person was banned. The mods are usually pretty quick to clean stuff up (especially if it's particularly offensive), but I always find myself wondering if perhaps there happened to be something like an inappropriate PM behind the ban.

Anyway, that's not meant to be commentary on any specific ban... just sort of "thinking out loud", I guess.


----------



## Deejo

Apologies, the thread was deleted where the intent was only to remove a post. Was on mobile at the time.

I was not trying to ban everyone ... again.


----------



## Almostrecovered

that seems like a bannable offense to me

just sayin


----------



## Almostrecovered

unless, of course, you just want to cop to having fat fingers, in which case I'll forgive you


----------



## Almostrecovered

so....whatever happened to the whatever happened to the banned thread?


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Almostrecovered said:


> so....whatever happened to the whatever happened to the banned thread?


Hey! I was gonna ask that!


----------



## Deejo

The response thread was deleted as appropriate by another mod, given that it was continuing a thread that had been removed.


----------



## PhillyGuy13

Deejo is this you? Handing out Ultra Ban 5000's??


----------



## clipclop2

Banned on the Run
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered




----------



## thefam

So is Caribbean Man perma banned or not? I hope not. I, like Gus, have to admit that bannings totally intrigue me. I use to think that the last post displayed, or maybe a few posts before the last was what got them banned, which left me thinking WTH? Then I realized that the bannable post is usually deleted, which heightens the intrigue even more for me.


----------



## Anon Pink

Okay then, since the other thread was deleted, I will repost that I miss Lyris, Wysh and Davelli. They were smart, sharp as a tack and funny as hell! When all three of them were in a thread, that thread was going to explode with insights, delivered with a touch of snark and a good bit of humor. I think they were assets to TAM and this place just isn't the same with out them!

And Almost Recovered. You know why I like you so much AR? Your humor is just like my late brother's. Always sarcastic, always sharp, always outside the box. My brother pissed me off SOOO many times by making fun of me but when his antics were directed at someone else, you'd have to be a brick not to laugh. My brother could be a d!ckhead sometimes but he was a damn good big brother all in all.


----------



## Almostrecovered

so I'm only a d!ckhead when I'm making fun of you

got it


----------



## Almostrecovered

I feel like being a d!ckhead today


----------



## LongWalk

Why was the other thread deleted?


----------



## Almostrecovered

LongWalk said:


> Why was the other thread deleted?





Almostrecovered said:


> so....whatever happened to the whatever happened to the banned thread?





Deejo said:


> The response thread was deleted as appropriate by another mod, given that it was continuing a thread that had been removed.


----------



## Gabriel

Almostrecovered said:


> that seems like a bannable offense to me
> 
> just sayin


When drerio liked this post, I read it as deejo and thought, OMG DEEJO LIKED HIS FIRST POST!


----------



## Ikaika

Gabriel said:


> When drerio liked this post, I read it as deejo and thought, OMG DEEJO LIKED HIS FIRST POST!



We are twins after all. It is your guess which is the evil twin.


----------



## Almostrecovered

if Deejo bans the poster "doobie"

does that mean he smoked a doobie?


----------



## LongWalk

He put the doobie out.


----------



## Almostrecovered

if he bans you then he took a LongWalk off the short pier


----------



## clipclop2

He bans you when you're sleeping
He bans while you're awake
He bans when you've been good or bad so you might as well be bad for goodness sake!
Oh you better not pout
You better not cry
You better not SHOUT
I'm tellin you why
Big fat paws is comin to TAM!


----------



## Miss Taken

♫ I saw mommy kissing big fat paws, underneath the mistletoe last night. ♫








Coming soon in December 2014, to a CWI thread near you.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

:rofl:


----------



## Almostrecovered




----------



## Anon Pink

I'm missing something... What thread might I find a reference to fat paws?


----------



## Miss Taken

If you find out, I'd be glad to know. Just thought cc was rhyming with Santa Claus... made me lol.


----------



## clipclop2

Fat fingers. Best I could do was big fat paws.

Then I totally lost it in the middle with the bad for goodness sake bit.


----------



## Anon Pink

Ah... Sorry about the clip clop. Guess I just stepped in it.

Carry on....


----------



## GTdad

Well, the Sam Elliot thread's life span was even shorter than I'd thought it would be.

And a good thing, too. I'd hate to see good people get banned over crap like that.


----------



## Amplexor

GTdad said:


> Well, the Sam Elliot thread's life span was even shorter than I'd thought it would be.
> 
> And a good thing, too. I'd hate to see good people get banned over crap like that.


missthelove2013's feminine side. Thanks to all that reported it.


----------



## PhillyGuy13

I always miss the fun
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered

was missthelove2013 even banned when he did that? He was posting just earlier today


----------



## clipclop2

what did Sam Elliot do to deserve a thread?


----------



## Almostrecovered

He narrated the tale of the Dude for starters


----------



## Thundarr

clipclop2 said:


> what did Sam Elliot do to deserve a thread?


He was Gar in Mask. Apparently that was a big deal if you ask my wife. She's been a fan of *the voice* ever since.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS

How uncool am I? I didn't know this thread even existed until just this evening.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Plan 9 from OS said:


> How uncool am I? .



Do you really want the answer to that?


----------



## Plan 9 from OS

Amplexor said:


> missthelove2013's feminine side. Thanks to all that reported it.


I KNEW IT! I KNEW that guy was a bullsh!tter since his original thread, where his wife just so happened to be ubermensch of cheaters...


----------



## Plan 9 from OS

Almostrecovered said:


> Do you really want the answer to that?


----------



## larry.gray

Plan 9 from OS said:


> I KNEW IT! I KNEW that guy was a bullsh!tter since his original thread, where his wife just so happened to be ubermensch of cheaters...


Progress was simply too fast. I'm amazed it lasted this long, that's one persistent troll.


----------



## Miss Taken

Damn I missed it all too. Oh well. Where there's Internet, there will be trolls.


----------



## clipclop2

I love Epcot.


----------



## 3putt

Miss Taken said:


> Damn I missed it all too. Oh well. Where there's Internet, there will be trolls.


That thread only lasted an hour, and it was awfully weak. 

That guy's story never had anything close to a ring of truth to it after he 'discovered' his wife's sexual proclivities. It was just a matter of time.

But I'll give him credit for persistence. Can't recall one that lasted this long.

Weird dude to do this.


----------



## happy as a clam

Nucking Futs said:


> Good God Deejo, you banned her for this?
> 
> j/k, I know you really banned her because you don't like Stevie Wonder. Couldn't possibly be something she posted in a thread I didn't read.
> 
> ETA: Yikes, I just found it. She used the dirty C word.





Almostrecovered said:


> She flipped out on droog for R'ing
> Taking the stories from other lives personally can lead you down the wrong road, been there myself


Folks, that wasn't me on either of those unfortunate posts (although AR is not believing me)... my sincere apologies, and a full explanation in THIS thread: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/225194-back-tam-jail-word-caution.html

I think most of the "regulars" know me well enough to know that I would NOT post something like that. Oh well...

(HINT: Never leave yourself logged in to TAM on an "unattended" laptop... )


----------



## Nucking Futs

happy as a clam said:


> Folks, that wasn't me on either of those unfortunate posts (although AR is not believing me)... my sincere apologies, and a full explanation in THIS thread: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/225194-back-tam-jail-word-caution.html
> 
> I think most of the "regulars" know me well enough to know that I would NOT post something like that. Oh well...
> 
> (HINT: Never leave yourself logged in to TAM on an "unattended" laptop... )


We're going to need an act of contrition. I suggest you post a meme in the humorous memes thread. No cats!


----------



## thefam

So can anyone tell me about Caribbean Man? Is he perma banned?


----------



## Almostrecovered

thefam said:


> So can anyone tell me about Caribbean Man?


He's from Trinidad, lifts weights, likes wikipedia


----------



## happy as a clam

Nucking Futs said:


> We're going to need an act of contrition. I suggest you post a meme in the humorous memes thread. No cats!


Done! Meme has been posted...


----------



## thefam

Almostrecovered said:


> He's from Trinidad, lifts weights, likes wikipedia


And is he perma banned?


----------



## ReformedHubby

thefam said:


> And is he perma banned?


He isn't perma banned.


----------



## Nucking Futs

ReformedHubby said:


> He isn't perma banned.


He isn't perma panned _yet_. We all know it's only a matter of time until he gets a visit from a girls volleyball team then BAM!


----------



## Cynthia

I always found Machavelli's posts about physical fitness to be interesting. I hope he isn't perma banned.


----------



## pidge70

CynthiaDe said:


> I always found Machavelli's posts about physical fitness to be interesting. I hope he isn't perma banned.


He is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ikaika

pidge70 said:


> He is.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I hope you have booked your flight to see your loved one, young lady.


----------



## Cynthia

pidge70 said:


> He is.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What did he do?


----------



## clipclop2

What about that weirdo post about it being best to accept a promiscuous woman over 50 as a wife than go without because blah, blah, blah, It was like Mach on acid.


----------



## soccermom2three

clipclop2 said:


> What about that weirdo post about it being best to accept a promiscuous woman over 50 as a wife than go without because blah, blah, blah, It was like Mach on acid.


Maybe teenagers took over his TAM account.

(Sorry Happy, I couldn't resist)


----------



## clipclop2

Again, Mach drove me ape **** crazy but as a TAM character he provided certain color. Yeah, I hated that color but I wouldn't mind it if they offered him another chance.


----------



## FalconKing

What did TheRealBrightEyes(i think) get banned for? I know she has been banned for a little while. Just curious.


----------



## LongWalk

TAM is interesting because of certain characters. Remove them and this place would be dull.

TheRealBrightEyes isn't banned. All you have to do is look at her profile. She can make good observations with some sardonic wit.

I thought I was living in Sweden, until she told me I was not Swedish and I was making it up.


----------



## NextTimeAround

I like Mach's alpha / beta analysis. It does have merit.


----------



## LongWalk

It makes sense.

Mach's sin was that he shot down romantic delusions on both the male and females side of things.

Once I read an interview of a young woman celebrity. Can't remember if she was an artist or musician but she rose on merit, not looks. She was no doubt beautiful, too. There was a question about true love: Was there just one kindred soul, a love that was her destiny?

Naw, she replied there were millions of men. Why should there be just one who was especially for her and she for him?

She was so matter of fact about it, not cynically but realistically. Pride and Prejudice tossed aside.


----------



## Miss Taken

CoffeeAmore said he had lots of warnings and bannings and second chances over the years. I would leave it at that... don't know what he said or did that was the last straw but last straw it was. 

He was a controversial character. There are strong opinions about him on either side that were expressed earlier on in this thread, to which Deejo said:



Deejo said:


> There is a courtesy I extend to perma-banned users regarding critique, fist pumping or high fiving in their absence.
> 
> I'm about to start extending that courtesy.


So I this may be a slippery slope bringing him up again...just sayin'.


----------



## john117

You can stir lots of controversy without causing distress on other people or upsetting the balance of the board. You have to be a bit more cerebral about it and avoid the usual emotional outbursts of the self righteous "but I'm right by Jove!!" type.

But then I was on the net in 1982 so I have seen it all and then some.


----------



## doubletrouble

john117 said:


> You can stir lots of controversy without causing distress on other people or upsetting the balance of the board. You have to be a bit more cerebral about it and avoid the usual emotional outbursts of the self righteous "but I'm right by Jove!!" type.
> 
> *But then I was on the net in 1982 so I have seen it all and then some.*


I invented the internet. 

(beat you to it, AR!)


----------



## GusPolinski

Looks like "'ToughTexan" got the banhammer a little while ago. FTR, I believe that Rugs called it earlier today.


----------



## happy as a clam

GusPolinski said:


> Looks like "'ToughTexan" got the banhammer a little while ago. FTR, I believe that Rugs called it earlier today.


The events unfolding on that thread were moving at warp speed...

JUST from reading TAM, he had already bought new locks for the doors, multiple VARs, hired an attorney, separated the bank accounts, cancelled credit cards, and exposed her to all family and friends. In a matter of two days, I think.


----------



## Cubby

happy as a clam said:


> The events unfolding on that thread were moving at warp speed...
> 
> JUST from reading TAM, he had already bought new locks for the doors, multiple VARs, hired an attorney, separated the bank accounts, cancelled credit cards, and exposed her to all family and friends. In a matter of two days, I think.


Plus the story itself was suspicious. Wife in an affair with her first cousin.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

It was funny, he actually lifted from a story earlier this year and I think it was deleted as well.


----------



## LongWalk

Shouldn't TAM have a section in which fiction is allowed?

After all everyone remembers Rosie and Bull Winkle.


----------



## Nucking Futs

LongWalk said:


> Shouldn't TAM have a section in which fiction is allowed?
> 
> After all everyone remembers Rosie and *Bull Winkle*.


Anyone know what happened with them? Did she kick his a$$ to the curb?


----------



## LongWalk

A12 has his telephone number and could call him but I don't see her posting much these days.


----------



## ReformedHubby

LongWalk said:


> Shouldn't TAM have a section in which fiction is allowed?
> 
> After all everyone remembers Rosie and Bull Winkle.


TheRosenberg was my favorite. She got quite a bit of male attention. Too bad she was a dude.


----------



## Ikaika

ReformedHubby said:


> TheRosenberg was my favorite. She got quite a bit of male attention. Too bad she was a dude.



http://youtu.be/nf0oXY4nDxE


----------



## lenzi

ReformedHubby said:


> TheRosenberg was my favorite. She got quite a bit of male attention. Too bad she was a dude.


How do you ever really know the gender of a poster, especially a troll?

I always get a chuckle when I see people referring to banned trolls as "him or her" as if they even have a clue.


----------



## LongWalk

Lenzi... is that your eye?


----------



## Cynthia

lenzi said:


> How do you ever really know the gender of a poster, especially a troll?
> 
> I always get a chuckle when I see people referring to banned trolls as "him or her" as if they even have a clue.


If using gender pronouns, it makes to use the one that was given by the troll, otherwise, it only causes more confusion.


----------



## lenzi

LongWalk said:


> Lenzi... is that your eye?


Nope just an animated gif I found.


----------



## GTdad

Hey Caribbean Man, thinking about you, brother.

I hope it's not permanent and that you'll be back soon.


----------



## LongWalk

CM's ban has been long. Usually a ban of more than week is for some grave offense


----------



## GusPolinski

LongWalk said:


> CM's ban has been long. *Usually* a ban of more than week is for some grave offense


But not always.


----------



## john117

A lot of people never returned after the bans were lifted...


----------



## larry.gray

One hour to sniff a troll out tonight. Not bad...


----------



## PhillyGuy13

CA had her spidey sense going on that one. Post looked benign enough but I didnt look up the history either...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clipclop2

What was the story?


----------



## LongWalk

Who is CA? Coffee Amore?


----------



## PhillyGuy13

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/227762-strange-one.html#post10717978
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## skype

PhillyGuy13 said:


> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/227762-strange-one.html#post10717978
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I love it when the Mods shut down trolls before too many people waste time with their fanciful stories.


----------



## LongWalk

Just read it. Hilarious.


----------



## john117

I need to take the Princeton Review class again. I read the brief thread and there was no juicy details to bring on the tension, no cliffhangers, no nuttin'.


----------



## SurpriseMyself

yep. couldn't spot that troll. no mod status for me.


----------



## clipclop2

I'm clueless. Apart from him stating he made other posts... Did he get banned under another ID before?


----------



## thefam

clipclop2 said:


> I'm clueless. Apart from him stating he made other posts... Did he get banned under another ID before?



Maybe he had more than one user ID. Kind of seems like it since he said he had posted a lot before, but he only has 3 posts.

Maybe he's not a troll and his only offense is getting multiple ID's? IDK ...

Edited to add I guess the mod said he was a troll so maybe he has different stories under different id's? That would certainly make him a troll.


----------



## Almostrecovered

most plausible scenario is that he was banned as a troll previously and his IP addy gave him away


----------



## larry.gray

LongWalk said:


> CM's ban has been long. Usually a ban of more than week is for some grave offense


I just saw on a thread that he doesn't have BANNED under his name anymore. No longer banned but not posting.


----------



## vellocet

Almostrecovered said:


> apparently hard liquor is a bannable offense


Nah, that wasn't it, otherwise every alchy here is doomed!

My suspicion, and I'm asking for verification for my own knowledge, is I responded to a personal attack in a civil manner, but since it wasn't offensive or a personal attack in return, the reporter classified it as an off topic post....hence, "threadjacking"


----------



## vellocet

Almostrecovered said:


> well at least his penis cream was mailed first
> 
> missin u Velly


Update for you, that cream is da shiznit! I'm getting more dates than I can shake a stick at, no pun intended.


----------



## 1812overture

3putt said:


> That thread only lasted an hour, and it was awfully weak.
> 
> That guy's story never had anything close to a ring of truth to it after he 'discovered' his wife's sexual proclivities. It was just a matter of time.
> 
> But I'll give him credit for persistence. Can't recall one that lasted this long.
> 
> Weird dude to do this.


I don't need to know details -- the clear consensus is MTL2013 was making up a bunch of stuff, even if not all of his stuff? 

He's one of two posters who I followed from SiM to CWI. I suppose finding that forum gave voice to some suspicions I had, though investigations seem to show they were unfounded. 

One result was I liked reading MTL's take on things. He was a two-year phony?


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

What did clipclop2 do?


----------



## Amplexor

phillybeffandswiss said:


> What did clipclop2 do?


One week time out.


----------



## Amplexor

We like to keep this thread here to give members a chance to question decisions made by the mods. We would like to keep the moderation as open as possible. I have removed a few dozen posts over the last couple of days. Providing clarification is fine, mud slinging, innuendo and vilification are not. Valid  members were banned from the forum for breaking the rules and probably after multiple offences, warnings and bans. But they don't need to be insulted in a cyber pillory for entertainment purposes. The clean up was just that, a clean up. No warnings were issued or accounts tagged with a violation. Thanks.


----------



## vellocet

Amplexor said:


> We like to keep this thread here to give members a chance to question decisions made by the mods. We would like to keep the moderation as open as possible. I have removed a few dozen posts over the last couple of days. Providing clarification is fine



Ok, then clarification I'd like to seek. I asked another mod, who wasn't the banner, and he was very polite by the way, clarification on the ban I received for a month for "threadjacking"

Seeing as how worse threadjacking goes on, I wanted to know exactly which post it was that I was banned for.

But apparently, and by design, its being kept a secret.

So Amp, or any other mod, if you have the exact post that got me a month for off topic, when everyone else was off topic as well, please let me know. I'd love to see just which one it was.


----------



## Amplexor

Couldn't tell you as I was not the banning mod on that one. TJ's are one of the more difficult situations to resolve and take a lot of time to clean up. They also tend to be seen as a minor nuisance rather than a major offence. However they do tend to piss us off if they continue on an ongoing basis. I assume the notification on your banning was posted as thread-jacking so there you have it. Your user account shows it as a 30-day ban so it must have been significant or you caught one of us on a bad day. Which post was it? I have no intention of wading through a month of posts to ferret it out. My guess it was the proverbial "straw" that caused it. 

As for any collusion by the mods, that couldn't be any further from the truth. We work pretty independently these days and the "Mod Chat" forum is about as dead as they come.


----------



## Coffee Amore

vellocet said:


> So Amp, or any other mod, if you have the exact post that got me a month for off topic, when everyone else was off topic as well, please let me know. I'd love to see just which one it was.


It wasn't from me, but someone higher up in the TAM food chain here. And it wasn't your first ban, so that was probably taken into account as well. Subsequent bans tend to be longer than the first ban. Not always, but it's a general practice.

If other people are off-topic, please feel free to report it.


----------



## vellocet

Amplexor said:


> Couldn't tell you as I was not the banning mod on that one. TJ's are one of the more difficult situations to resolve and take a lot of time to clean up. They also tend to be seen as a minor nuisance rather than a major offence.


Well it was treated as a major offense, and my guess is the post in question wasn't even a threadjack and I was responding to a personal attack with civility. It was simply one of those :scratchhead: moments, and like I said, I got Lebron'd




> However they do tend to piss us off if they continue on an ongoing basis. I assume the notification on your banning was posted as thread-jacking so there you have it.


Yup, that was the notification. But since nobody wants to tell me which post it was, my guess is someone wants to avoid a facebpalm/oy vey




> Your user account shows it as a 30-day ban so it must have been significant or you caught one of us on a bad day. Which post was it? I have no intention of wading through a month of posts to ferret it out. My guess it was the proverbial "straw" that caused it.



I don't think so. It flabbergasted me. I think it was a matter of me responding to a personal attack with civility, and the poster didn't like the fact my goat wasn't gotten. But they reported it anyway.



> As for any collusion by the mods, that couldn't be any further from the truth. We work pretty independently these days and the "Mod Chat" forum is about as dead as they come.


I didn't say anything about collusion and don't believe it to be the case in the first place.


----------



## vellocet

Coffee Amore said:


> If other people are off-topic, please feel free to report it.


No thanks. 1) I'm not that petty, 2) I'd probably be banned for the superfluous, but accurate, reports of all the threadjacking that goes on here, and 3) it would fill 2 pages of reporting threadjacks and off topic posts to show that there is some singling out going on.

Oh well, like I said, just not going to take the bait any longer, no matter how civil my response would be.

I would ask that when someone reports a threadjack, please, look at it carefully and see it for what it more than likely is, scraping the bottom of the barrel for an excuse to get someone the reporter doesn't like banned. And I say that with complete sincerity.

Because when I saw the ban reason, I was floored. Because NOTHING I posted warranted it and I was trying to find out just which post it was because for the life of me, I can't think of what it would have been other than petty piss poor excuses to hit a report button. First thing I thought was, "they couldn't get me on personal attacks or name calling, so the reporter came up with something barely off topic that they hadn't already engaged in"


----------



## Nucking Futs

vellocet said:


> No thanks. 1) I'm not that petty, 2) I'd probably be banned for the superfluous, but accurate, reports of all the threadjacking that goes on here, and 3) it would fill 2 pages of reporting threadjacks and off topic posts to show that there is some singling out going on.
> 
> Oh well, like I said, just not going to take the bait any longer, no matter how civil my response would be.
> 
> I would ask that when someone reports a threadjack, please, look at it carefully and see it for what it more than likely is, scraping the bottom of the barrel for an excuse to get someone the reporter doesn't like banned. And I say that with complete sincerity.
> 
> Because when I saw the ban reason, I was floored. Because NOTHING I posted warranted it and I was trying to find out just which post it was because for the life of me, I can't think of what it would have been other than petty piss poor excuses to hit a report button. First thing I thought was, "they couldn't get me on personal attacks or name calling, so the reporter came up with something barely off topic that they hadn't already engaged in"


I have reported a few thread jacks. I don't know if anyone was ever banned from one of my reports, I really don't want anyone banned from it, my goal is to get a thread I'm interested in back on topic. I have never reported a thread jack that I did not first post several times asking it to be taken to pm, broken out into another thread, or just stopped.

There is nothing personal when I report a thread jack. Just know if I ask for a thread jack to stop and it doesn't a report is coming. If that results in a ban so be it.


----------



## vellocet

Well a lot of times there is a fine line of what is a threadjack and what is not.

I was responding to what was being said to me. If that was a threadjack, then by logic, so is the post directed at me. Whoever reported it obviously didn't want to report the post to which I was replying.

If responding to a post that is directed at you is considered a threadjack, then every member of TAM should have "banned" under their names today.


----------



## GTdad

I'm fully capable of threadjacking, so I guess that makes me pretty tolerant of it. The only time it bothers me is when:

1) An OP in significant pain is being ignored by posters fighting among themselves.

2) A third or more of the posts in a long thread are by a single poster other than the OP. That smacks of an outright occupation, not a mere threadjack.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

vellocet said:


> No thanks. 1) I'm not that petty, 2) I'd probably be banned for the superfluous, but accurate, reports of all the threadjacking that goes on here, and 3) it would fill 2 pages of reporting threadjacks and off topic posts to show that there is some singling out going on.
> 
> Oh well, like I said, just not going to take the bait any longer, no matter how civil my response would be.
> 
> I would ask that when someone reports a threadjack, please, look at it carefully and see it for what it more than likely is, scraping the bottom of the barrel for an excuse to get someone the reporter doesn't like banned. And I say that with complete sincerity.
> 
> Because when I saw the ban reason, I was floored. Because NOTHING I posted warranted it and I was trying to find out just which post it was because for the life of me, I can't think of what it would have been other than petty piss poor excuses to hit a report button. First thing I thought was, "they couldn't get me on personal attacks or name calling, so the reporter came up with something barely off topic that they hadn't already engaged in"


You are assuming it was based off of one poster's report. There may have been multiple reports before any action was taken.


----------



## Nucking Futs

vellocet said:


> Well a lot of times there is a fine line of what is a threadjack and what is not.
> 
> I was responding to what was being said to me. If that was a threadjack, then by logic, so is the post directed at me. Whoever reported it obviously didn't want to report the post to which I was replying.
> 
> If responding to a post that is directed at you is considered a threadjack, then every member of TAM should have "banned" under their names today.


I use the report post icon on the post that pushes me over the edge, I don't report every post in the thread jack. The mods are capable of judging for themselves what posts are part of a thread jack and what posts are not. For instance, the last time I reported a thread jack I reported one post but I think over a hundred were deleted, including the three where I asked for the thread jack to stop.

I have participated in thread jacks myself. I usually will come to my senses and stop fairly quickly on my own. If anyone asks me to stop the thread jack either on the thread or via pm I stop.


----------



## Coffee Amore

phillybeffandswiss said:


> You are assuming it was based off of one poster's report. There may have been multiple reports before any action was taken.


This is likely. Sometimes there are multiple reports from people and from people who rarely will report anyone. Some people report almost daily. Others hardly ever.


----------



## vellocet

Coffee Amore said:


> This is likely. Sometimes there are multiple reports from people and from people who rarely will report anyone. Some people report almost daily. Others hardly ever.


I don't care who reported me, or who dropped the ban hammer.

But are you sure you can't tell me which post it was? Or surely you could ask the mod in question which post. I just want to know which post, nothing else.

Surely that should be easy enough and nobody has to sift through posts. I feel there is a reason that yall don't want me knowing which post it was.

Hell, if anything so I know what to keep from posting again.


----------



## lenzi

Coffee Amore said:


> Sometimes there are multiple reports from people and from people who rarely will report anyone. Some people report almost daily. Others hardly ever.


I would guess that you take the reports of the rare reports more seriously then those of the frequent reporters?


----------



## FrenchFry

vellocet said:


> But are you sure you can't tell me which post it was? Or surely you could ask the mod in question which post. I just want to know which post, nothing else.


This one we (well I) honestly can't. Looking at the ban it's not out of intention to keep you in the dark and the longevity was based on the tiered system we use to issue bans. 

At the same time, that ban was at the mods discretion and I believe it it up to them if they want to discuss it further.


----------



## FrenchFry

lenzi said:


> I would guess that you take the reports of the rare reports more seriously then those of the frequent reporters?


Nah.


----------



## vellocet

FrenchFry said:


> This one we (well I) honestly can't. Looking at the ban it's not out of intention to keep you in the dark and the longevity was based on the tiered system we use to issue bans.


If its not out of intention to keep me in the dark, then what?

I would think you would want me knowing which one it is so I can refrain from similar in the future.




> At the same time, that ban was at the mods discretion and I believe it it up to them if they want to discuss it further.


That's not the impression I got when I read this:



Amplexor said:


> We like to keep this thread here to give members a chance to question decisions made by the mods


Oh well, I've made my point. There is a reason nobody wants me to know which post it was.

I'm done.


----------



## Cynthia

vellocet said:


> If its not out of intention to keep me in the dark, then what?
> 
> I would think you would want me knowing which one it is so I can refrain from similar in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the impression I got when I read this:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, I've made my point. There is a reason nobody wants me to know which post it was.
> 
> I'm done.


I was a mod for a number of years, on a different site. I've been following this conversation and think there is a communication issue here. The problem seems to be that the mods who have answered here are not the mods that took the action. In order to find out what happened it would take hours of time sifting through posts to figure out exactly which post was the problem and exactly why you were banned. I do not think anyone is targeting you or trying to shut you down. If you haven't been a mod, you do not understand what goes on behind the scenes. It is very time consuming work to begin with. To put in even more work to go back and try to figure out what happened is beyond most people's time restraints. Being a mod is not their paying job. It is work they do out of concern for others to make this a great site.
I do understand your point of view of wanting to know exactly what you did so you can avoid it in the future. On the site I moderated on, we had that issue and were able to resolve it by citing the post at the time that we contacted the person who violated TOS. That could be a solution to this sort of thing happening the he future.
I do not think this is anything against you personally. I think what has happened is that moderating can be taxing, time consuming, and not terribly efficient and that is simply the nature of the beast.
Peace.


----------



## FrenchFry

CynthiaDe said:


> I* as a mod for a number of years, on a different site. I've been following this conversation and think there is a communication issue here. The problem seems to be that the mods who have answered here are not the mods that took the action. In order to find out what happened it would take hours of time sifting through posts to figure out exactly which post was the problem and exactly why you were banned. *I do not think anyone is targeting you or trying to shut you down. If you haven't been a mod, you do not understand what goes on behind the scenes. It is very time consuming work to begin with. To put in even more work to go back and try to figure out what happened is beyond most people's time restraints. Being a mod is not their paying job. It is work they do out of concern for others to make this a great site.
> *I do understand your point of view of wanting to know exactly what you did so you can avoid it in the future. On the site I moderated on, we had that issue and were able to resolve it by siting the post at the time that we contacted the person who violated TOS. That could be a solution to this sort of thing happening int he future.*
> I do not think this is anything against you personally. I think what has happened is that moderating can be taxing, time consuming, and not terribly efficient and that is simply the nature of the beast.
> Peace.


First bolded: Dead on.

Second Bolded: Usually we do make these notes, on the occasional fly-by it doesn't happen. Which is why it's not intentionally in the dark--we just don't know.


----------



## vellocet

CynthiaDe said:


> I do not think this is anything against you personally. I think what has happened is that moderating can be taxing, time consuming, and not terribly efficient and that is simply the nature of the beast.
> Peace.


I know, I am supposed to be done, but I have to respond to this.

If this is the case, then my ban makes even less sense. Because like I said, I remember that day vividly and NOTHING I posted was bannable IMO. And whatever petty little nitpicking that was going on inside the reporter's head, I'd have figured the mods would have looked at it, and not having a lot of time as you say, and think to themselves, "really? I'm going to ban him over this? really?"

If it is that taxing and time consuming, they wouldn't have wasted their time dignifying the reporter. It was truly ridiculous.

NOW I'm done.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Vellocet, you know what day you were banned because you remember everything so vividly and you still can point to *every* post from that day? Or was it all deleted?

If not, why don't you point the folks in this thread to your posts and let them venture an opinion?

You said 'IMO nothing I said was bannable', but we know that some people think that nothing is bannable and some think that many things are bannable. So your opinion doesn't really help much at all. You're asking us to take your word over the mod's word without any evidence. The fact that mods don't have time to dredge through logs isn't evidence.


----------



## vellocet

I said.......I'm done


----------



## Cynthia

vellocet said:


> I said.......I'm done


That's what you said.^^^^ The above is what you did.
Do you think maybe you are making too much out of this?


----------



## vellocet

If you or anyone else would like to discuss my ideas on my banning, PM me. I'm done talking about it in this thread.


----------



## Maricha75

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



CynthiaDe said:


> That's what you said.^^^^ The above is what you did.
> Do you think maybe you are making too much out of this?


I think, maybe his wishes should be respected and stop pushing him to talk about it in this thread. He asked his questions, they were answered, as best the OTHER mods could answer. Pushing to get him, or anyobe, realky, to talk about it further, could be perceived as baiting. Please, don't.


----------



## Cynthia

I was playing. I have stopped. I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings or stir up anything negative.
edit to add: I was trying to lighten things up, but realize that wasn't working.


----------



## SurpriseMyself

DoF was banned....who'd a thought we'd see the day. 

D - I think you are way out there occasionally, but you still seem like you are grounded in family and loyalty. Hope you are back soon.


----------



## happy as a clam

SurpriseMyself said:


> DoF was banned....who'd a thought we'd see the day.
> 
> D - I think you are way out there occasionally


:iagree:

DoF has really had some opinionated opinions lately ...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink

SurpriseMyself said:


> DoF was banned....who'd a thought we'd see the day.
> 
> D - I think you are way out there occasionally, but you still seem like you are grounded in family and loyalty. Hope you are back soon.


It's one thing to have a different opinion and continue to express it on an issue driven thread, but it is NOT okay to continue to express a different opinion on a thread in which the OP is actively being HARMED, by both the issue AND the opinion being expressed.


----------



## larry.gray

So, is Chris's girlfriend a troll, or is this really that common of a story?

Either way, it's going to be another long thread with members sniping at each other...


----------



## SurpriseMyself

Anon Pink said:


> It's one thing to have a different opinion and continue to express it on an issue driven thread, but it is NOT okay to continue to express a different opinion on a thread in which the OP is actively being HARMED, by both the issue AND the opinion being expressed.


I'll take your word for it. Don't know why he was banned
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PhillyGuy13

I agree Larry I wasn't touching that one. I have a sneaking suspicion the past will end up something very sensational or else why start this story?

I have a feeling the poster "buried the lead" just like the paranoid spouse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink

SurpriseMyself said:


> I'll take your word for it. Don't know why he was banned
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He apparently didn't think spousal rape was real....being as how they're married and all!


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/231018-so-so-confused.html

His posts have been deleted but you can still see an echo...


----------



## larry.gray

"Echo"
I love that!


----------



## vellocet

As much as I don't agree with said opinion, he was banned for his opinion?


----------



## PBear

I think they were banned because of a 20 page port debate thread jack 

C


----------



## Nucking Futs

PBear said:


> I think they were banned because of a *20 page port debate thread jack *
> 
> C


Sounds riveting.


----------



## PBear

*Re: Re: Listing of Banned Members and when ban will be lifted?*



Nucking Futs said:


> Sounds riveting.


It was a lot of repeating the same thing over and over again... You didn't miss much . 

C


----------



## Anon Pink

vellocet said:


> As much as I don't agree with said opinion, he was banned for his opinion?


NO. That's not what I said!



Anon Pink said:


> It's one thing to have a different opinion and continue to express it on an issue driven thread, but it is *NOT okay to continue to express a different opinion on a thread in which the OP is actively being HARMED, by both the issue AND the opinion being expressed*.


When a wife is being raped by her husband and her thread is about her need for support, take your "opinion" about spousal rape somewhere else! 

If you can't find the decency to withhold your opinion when expressing that opinion would clearly HARM another person, you have no business being here in a public, moderated forum. Go somewhere else!


----------



## happy as a clam

Anon Pink said:


> NO. That's not what I said!
> 
> When a wife is being raped by her husband and her thread is about her need for support, take your "opinion" about spousal rape somewhere else!
> 
> *If you can't find the decency to withhold your opinion when expressing that opinion would clearly HARM another person,* you have no business being here in a public, moderated forum. Go somewhere else!


:iagree::iagree:

I agree completely.

The banned member in consideration said things that may have been very hurtful (at the VERY least, EXTREMELY confusing) to the OP who is already in an abusive situation. Abuse = TOTAL CONFUSION. Trying to sort it out. "Is it me? What am *I* doing wrong? Is this abuse?" Sorting it out is extremely difficult. Having come from an emotionally abusive marriage, I can tell you I questioned myself for 20 years.

Comments like the ones expressed in that thread are PRECISELY why many abused women fail to seek the help they need.

Well said, Anon


----------



## vellocet

Anon Pink said:


> NO. That's not what I said!
> 
> 
> 
> When a wife is being raped by her husband and her thread is about her need for support, take your "opinion" about spousal rape somewhere else!
> 
> If you can't find the decency to withhold your opinion when expressing that opinion would clearly HARM another person, you have no business being here in a public, moderated forum. Go somewhere else!


Ok, makes sense. I didn't read the posts as they were deleted.


----------



## happy as a clam

vellocet said:


> Ok, makes sense. I didn't read the posts as they were deleted.


Go back and read the thread.

As Anon stated, you can find an "echo" of what was said. To be clear, many people "quoted" the posts that were deleted...


----------



## vellocet

happy as a clam said:


> Go back and read the thread.
> 
> As Anon stated, you can find an "echo" of what was said. To be clear, many people "quoted" the posts that were deleted...


Yes, just saw that. I sure as hell wouldn't have touched that topic in the way he did. However not sure about being bannable. Removed posts and a PM stating such would have been in order. After reading her thread, that first post was a hard read. I can see why she feels the way she does, especially with his anger and everything. I do think DoF had a point about spousal rape, but it didn't apply to that OP's situation. His example wasn't anywhere near the same thing as this other woman's situation.

But moot point now


----------



## happy as a clam

vellocet said:


> But moot point now


Yes, moot. :iagree:


----------



## ScarletBegonias

vellocet said:


> Yes, just saw that. I sure as hell wouldn't have touched that topic in the way he did. However not sure about being bannable. Removed posts and a PM stating such would have been in order. After reading her thread, that first post was a hard read. I can see why she feels the way she does, especially with his anger and everything. I do think DoF had a point about spousal rape, but it didn't apply to that OP's situation. His example wasn't anywhere near the same thing as this other woman's situation.
> 
> But moot point now


Maybe DoF has been talked to behind the scenes about other comments that have since been deleted and this rape thing was the straw.


----------



## vellocet

Could be


----------



## Amplexor

Apparently, Trolls migrate South during cold snaps!


----------



## Blossom Leigh

:iagree:


----------



## Ikaika

Amplexor said:


> Apparently, Trolls migrate South during cold snaps!



I have another theory. This is the time of year when teem papers are due and closing in on university finals. If my theory is correct it should pick up again, the week before or after Christmas.


----------



## PhillyGuy13

I hope all the ladies out there learned a valuable lesson. When having a MFM encounter, do not let the other gentleman "mess" all over your husband. He won't appreciate that, ladies!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink

Oh damn! Is that thread still there Philly? Can you link it?


----------



## PhillyGuy13

No I think it got deleted I can't find it 

Newlywed wife is a sex kitten, too much for hubby, she convinced him to invite another dude over, she got one on Craig's list. After the two guys had sex while she watched, he got uncomfortable and just laid there watching OM and wife going at it. When OM was done, he pulled out and purposefully messed all over him. 

Very traumatic I'm sure


----------



## Nucking Futs

PhillyGuy13 said:


> No I think it got deleted I can't find it
> 
> Newlywed wife is a sex kitten, too much for hubby, she convinced him to invite another dude over, she got one on Craig's list. After the two guys had sex while she watched, he got uncomfortable and just laid there watching OM and wife going at it. When OM was done, he pulled out and purposefully messed all over him.
> 
> Very traumatic I'm sure


Hate it when that happens.


----------



## Anon Pink

Nucking Futs said:


> Hate it when that happens.


I now right?


----------



## Amplexor

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Newlywed wife is a sex kitten, too much for hubby, she convinced him to invite another dude over, she got one on Craig's list. After the two guys had sex while she watched, he got uncomfortable and just laid there watching OM and wife going at it. When OM was done, he pulled out and purposefully messed all over him.


And they say romantic fiction is dead in America!


----------



## happy as a clam

PhillyGuy13 said:


> *No I think it got deleted I can't find it *
> 
> Newlywed wife is a sex kitten, too much for hubby, she convinced him to invite another dude over, she got one on Craig's list. After the two guys had sex while she watched, he got uncomfortable and just laid there watching OM and wife going at it. When OM was done, he pulled out and purposefully messed all over him.


Darn! I was following this thread. I wanted to know how it all would end.


----------



## larry.gray

PhillyGuy13 said:


> No I think it got deleted I can't find it
> 
> Newlywed wife is a sex kitten, too much for hubby, she convinced him to invite another dude over, she got one on Craig's list. After the two guys had sex while she watched, he got uncomfortable and just laid there watching OM and wife going at it. When OM was done, he pulled out and purposefully messed all over him.
> 
> Very traumatic I'm sure


That was a copy and paste job. I've seen it twice before in my time at TAM.


----------



## Anon Pink

larry.gray said:


> That was a copy and past job. I've seen it twice before in my time at TAM.


It's getting to be that time again for the "found my wife's secret sex tape and my best friend was in it" thread.


----------



## larry.gray

I remember a couple varieties of the "found wife's secret sex tape" but don't recall the one about a friend in it.


----------



## Thundarr

PhillyGuy13 said:


> No I think it got deleted I can't find it
> 
> Newlywed wife is a sex kitten, too much for hubby, she convinced him to invite another dude over, she got one on Craig's list. After the two guys had sex while she watched, he got uncomfortable and just laid there watching OM and wife going at it. When OM was done, he pulled out and purposefully messed all over him.
> 
> Very traumatic I'm sure





happy as a clam said:


> Darn! I was following this thread. I wanted to know how it all would end.


It already ended and it was messy issed:


----------



## PhillyGuy13

happy as a clam said:


> Darn! I was following this thread. I wanted to know how it all would end.


It had a very happy ending... For the other man at least 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink

larry.gray said:


> I remember a couple varieties of the "found wife's secret sex tape" but don't recall the one about a friend in it.


Now I'm confused and can't remember if the friend mentioned was in the tape or already knew about the tape... Somehow the friend was involved...

I remember now, the friend's wife knew about the tape and told the friend who assumed the OP knew... No that wasn't it.

Well hopefully some troll will read this and clear it up with a new thread in SIM. It's been rather boring in there lately.


----------



## PhillyGuy13

We should have "Best of TAM" thread, where great posts from yesteryear can be remembered.

Kind of like ESPN Classic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## john117

And a sub thread for alternate endings - for fun of course and moderated...


----------



## GettingIt_2

john117 said:


> And a sub thread for alternate endings - for fun of course and moderated...


Ooooh, a sub thread? Where?


----------



## Anon Pink

GettingIt said:


> Ooooh, a sub thread? Where?


:lol:


----------



## john117

Just a thought


----------



## happy as a clam

john117 said:


> And a sub thread for alternate endings - for fun of course and moderated...


I love that idea, John!

Our sub-threads could be organized sort of like this, if the mods will go for it...


----------



## john117

Or maybe the mods should select one of the regulars in TAM to provide a follow up ending post and the rest of the readers vote on it...


----------



## Personal

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Very traumatic I'm sure


Somewhat amusing as well.


----------



## happy as a clam

Personally, I miss many of the banned members. They added a rich flavor to the site... (I was once banned for a week myself -- you will all remember "Teenage Girls' Volleyballgate) 

:lol:

To all TAM members, past, present, and future... :smthumbup:


----------



## LongWalk

The guy whose avatar was banned has left TAM. Goodbye Bandit.


----------



## vellocet

john117 said:


> Or maybe the mods should select one of the regulars in TAM to provide a follow up ending post and the rest of the readers vote on it...


----------



## Blossom Leigh

LongWalk said:


> The guy whose avatar was banned has left TAM. Goodbye Bandit.


Why?


----------



## LongWalk

PhillyGuy13 said:


> We should have "Best of TAM" thread, where great posts from yesteryear can be remembered.
> 
> Kind of like ESPN Classic.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There is one.

Why did Bandit retire? Don't know. Got bored, maybe?


----------



## convert

LongWalk said:


> There is one.
> 
> Why did Bandit retire? Don't know. Got bored, maybe?


yes I love Bandit

he probably had to go because he got one of "Those" younger prettier girls pregnant and had to take on a second job to support the new baby


----------



## Nucking Futs

convert said:


> yes I love Bandit
> 
> he probably had to go because he got one of "Those" younger prettier girls pregnant and had to take on a second job to support the new baby


Or maybe he decided he needed to clear his head from all the negativity here. Face it, a lot of the sub forums here are downers.


----------



## commonsenseisn't

Nucking Futs said:


> Or maybe he decided he needed to clear his head from all the negativity here. Face it, a lot of the sub forums here are downers.


Or he has realized it's time to move on and start living life to a fuller degree. Let's face it, participating on TAM can really consume a lot of time that would be better served actually living life. 

I've been toying with the idea of banning myself from TAM just for the sake of making myself more productive in other areas of my life. TAM was useful to me in trying to find answers to some things I've wrestled with for years, but now I'm ready to move on. 

Another motivator for me to leave TAM is so many good efforts of TAM veterans are wasted on trolls and I hate seeing these veterans being led on and deceived by these guys.


----------



## Nucking Futs

commonsenseisn't said:


> Or he has realized it's time to move on and start living life to a fuller degree. Let's face it, participating on TAM can really consume a lot of time that would be better served actually living life.
> 
> I've been toying with the idea of banning myself from TAM just for the sake of making myself more productive in other areas of my life. TAM was useful to me in trying to find answers to some things I've wrestled with for years, but now I'm ready to move on.
> 
> Another motivator for me to leave TAM is so many good efforts of TAM veterans are wasted on trolls and I hate seeing these veterans being led on and deceived by these guys.


Almost worse than the trolls are the beta males that disregard the advice, it's like watching a slow-motion train wreck.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Damn they locked the thread- was enjoying the cat fight


----------



## Anon Pink

It wasn't a cat fight.

Damn AR you gotta get out more.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Squeeeee!!!!! Kittehs!!!!


----------



## Anon Pink

I just noticed a member who has zero posts who's screen name is "NaziModsOnTAM"

Would love to know which banned member this person is...


----------



## Ikaika

Anon Pink said:


> I just noticed a member who has zero posts who's screen name is "NaziModsOnTAM"
> 
> Would love to know which banned member this person is...



http://youtu.be/-ukFAvYP3UU

. I guess someone looking for the quickest ban in TAM history.


----------



## Coffee Amore

That person has been around for a while, AP.


----------



## Anon Pink

Coffee Amore said:


> That person has been around for a while, AP.


I noticed that, but zero posts? Who is or was this person. Just curious is all...


----------



## LongWalk

What happened to clipclop2? Banned for what? Permanently?


----------



## Thundarr

LongWalk said:


> What happened to clipclop2? Banned for what? Permanently?


I can't imagine permanent. It seems like Clip has good intention which generally means not perma-bann.


----------



## Amplexor

LongWalk said:


> What happened to clipclop2? Banned for what? Permanently?


Fourth ban and permanent. Name calling which has been an issue with him for a long time. 

-Grinch


----------



## richie33

Him....clipclop2? That has to be a mistake.


----------



## thefam

So ... IndependentGirl ...

Troll? Too many posts on the same subject? Name calling that I may have missed ... she has so many threads going.

Richie, you have been calling it all along ... but you thought troll, right?


----------



## Blossom Leigh

I never could figure out if clipclop2 was a guy or a girl


----------



## pidge70

Blossom Leigh said:


> I never could figure out if clipclop2 was a guy or a girl


Clip is a woman, and a rude one at that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ikaika

pidge70 said:


> Clip is a woman, and a rude one at that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



And clop? Sorry, I just had to :rofl:


----------



## pidge70

Ikaika said:


> And clop? Sorry, I just had to :rofl:


:whip:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Ikaika said:


> And clop? Sorry, I just had to :rofl:


:rofl:

We need to behave... stop it. lol


----------



## john117

She had the story details right tho...


----------



## richie33

thefam said:


> So ... IndependentGirl ...
> 
> Troll? Too many posts on the same subject? Name calling that I may have missed ... she has so many threads going.
> 
> Richie, you have been calling it all along ... but you thought troll, right?


I just knew something was off. I never reported it though. I figured the mods would handle it soon enough.


----------



## EleGirl

richie33 said:


> I just knew something was off. I never reported it though. I figured the mods would handle it soon enough.


I'd love to know what she did to get banned.... beside being her, uh, self.


----------



## EleGirl

I think that independentgirl has created a new user account as independentgirl2 .. it was done today.


----------



## EleGirl

richie33 said:


> Maybe the ten posts all basically about the same thing. I saw a racist undertone to the posts.


What was the racist undertone?


----------



## richie33

EleGirl said:


> What was the racist undertone?


The way he/she describe living situation. The word ghetto every other sentence. It just sounded like someone was making things up.


----------



## thefam

EleGirl said:


> I think that independentgirl has created a new user account as independentgirl2 .. it was done today.



After yet a 3rd user name Im sure she is perma banned by now.


----------



## vellocet

thatbpguy banned now.

Another BS bites the dust.


----------



## Amplexor

vellocet said:


> thatbpguy banned now.
> 
> Another BS bites the dust.


He'll be back. He should also know that I am not a "prude" I just enforce the forum rules. Baiting/taunting the mods is in general, a bad idea.


----------



## vellocet

Amplexor said:


> He'll be back. He should also know that I am not a "prude" I just enforce the forum rules. Baiting/taunting the mods is in general, a bad idea.


No, not a good idea indeed.

You sure he wasn't Lebron'd though?


----------



## Amplexor

vellocet said:


> No, not a good idea indeed.
> 
> You sure he wasn't Lebron'd though?


Since it was post #1 in his own thread, I'm think'n not.


----------



## vellocet

Oh crap, is that thread still up? Probably not.

Didn't see it, but starting a thread to call out a mod? Ok. Other than that he seems to be fairly level headed and never knew him to personally attack.


----------



## jin

I thought that independentgirl was real but was trolling to a certain extent with all the threads.

She had some pretty harsh words for mysticteenager in her last thread so thats probably was the final straw for her banning.


----------



## EleGirl

jin said:


> I thought that independentgirl was real but was trolling to a certain extent with all the threads.
> 
> She had some pretty harsh words for mysticteenager in her last thread so thats probably was the final straw for her banning.


I think that she is for real too. her English is not all that good due to her background. I've known a lot of people who come to this country and never really learn English every well. 

I also think that she has some serious problems and hope she finds the help that she needs.

I did not see the harsh stuff she wrote to mysticteenager. She's pretty hard headed and argues with everyone. So I can see that happening.


----------



## jin

EleGirl said:


> I think that she is for real too. her English is not all that good due to her background. I've known a lot of people who come to this country and never really learn English every well.
> 
> I also think that she has some serious problems and hope she finds the help that she needs.
> 
> I did not see the harsh stuff she wrote to mysticteenager. She's pretty hard headed and argues with everyone. So I can see that happening.


I think you gave her some great advice EleGirl and you're right she had a few issues to work through.

One thing that came out in her final threads was that she was a 30yr old virgin. Her bf was her first guy so all her questions were coming from someone quite emotionally immature. Her constant references to the ghetto was a way for her to hide how sensitive and vulnerable she felt. 

She also sent me a PM inviting me to visit her ghetto. She warned me that i would be safe as long as i kept my mouth shut. I couldnt tell if she was being genuine or if it was a veiled threat. I didnt respond but she might have sent similar messages to others who might have, understandably, taken it the wrong way and reported her. Oh well. I'll miss her and wish her all the best


----------



## Anon Pink

So...was it discovered that marriedman123 was actually wilderness?


----------



## Thundarr

Anon Pink said:


> So...was it discovered that marriedman123 was actually wilderness?


I wasted my time on that thread. His motive was to belittle and badger women IMO.


----------



## Anon Pink

His story was so similar to wilderness. His adamant refusal to be anything other than a totally innocent victim of evil women and shyster lawyers and a corrupt legal system...totally wilderness.

Both you and honcho tried to bring a male voice to inject reason and he couldn't even see that.


----------



## Flying_Dutchman

jin said:


> I thought that independentgirl was real but was trolling to a certain extent with all the threads.
> 
> She had some pretty harsh words for mysticteenager in her last thread so thats probably was the final straw for her banning.


I felt kinda sorry for her.

She never checked up on her man yet spent every waking moment fretting about what he was up to.

She asked us to speculate, then took umbridge at any theories she didn't like.

Most people want insight on an SO's words and actions. She wanted it to explain absences she had no real knowledge about.

I think she was forlornly seeking the security she wasn't getting from him.

Sad.

On the plus side,, now that she's gone, I won't be frying my braincells trying to figure out how to give her some insight into her own condition,, to which she seemed totally oblivious. I don't grow fresh ones too quickly these days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jld

Independentgirl did not bother me. Like others here, I have spent a lot of time with foreigners, and she seemed like many I've known. They are often not PC.

I thought she was a scared person with a good heart. I hope she will find the support she is looking for. I hope people will be able to hear beyond her words, into her heart.


----------



## SurpriseMyself

Amplexor said:


> He'll be back. He should also know that I am not a "prude" I just enforce the forum rules. Baiting/taunting the mods is in general, a bad idea.


:nono::rules:


----------



## Thundarr

So who here in this thread has
- been banned deserving it?
- not been banned but deserved it?
- how many times banned if ever?

I'll start,
I haven't been banned but have deserved it maybe a time or two. It leads me to believe that mods look at past history and give us a chance to get our stuff together before some bannings.


----------



## happy as a clam

Thundarr said:


> So who here in this thread has
> - been banned deserving it?
> - not been banned but serviced it?
> - how many times banned if ever?


I was banned once. I was a victim of the famous TAM "Girls' Volleyball Team Scandal" when someone from my daughter's team "embellished" some of my posts!

I bowed out of responsibility for that (besides foolishly leaving myself logged in on my computer). However, there are at least two other times I felt I would be banned due to overly-emotional responses. Thankfully, I dodged a bullet. Or maybe my posts weren't as bad as I thought they were.


----------



## EleGirl

jld said:


> Independentgirl did not bother me. Like others here, I have spent a lot of time with foreigners, and she seemed like many I've known. They are often not PC.
> 
> I thought she was a scared person with a good heart. I hope she will find the support she is looking for. I hope people will be able to hear beyond her words, into her heart.


:iagree: I also think that she has no one in her life that she can talk to. That really bothered me because it puts her at the mercy of a relationship that is worrisome.


----------



## Nucking Futs

Thundarr said:


> So who here in this thread has
> - been banned deserving it?
> - not been banned but serviced it?
> - how many times banned if ever?
> 
> I'll start,
> I haven't been banned but have deserved it maybe a time or two. It leads me to believe that mods look at past history and give us a chance to get our stuff together before some bannings.


I've been banned twice, 7 days each time, both for being rude. The first time I probably deserved but still don't know what I said on what thread that got me banned. The second one I know exactly what got me banned, the OP took offense to me asking if he had a secret cuckold fantasy because if so we were giving him the wrong advice. I wasn't trying to piss him off and wasn't mad, I really thought from his responses that he did have a **** fantasy and we weren't really helping him. 

Whatever it was the first time, I'm sure there was a girls volleyball team involved.


----------



## happy as a clam

Nucking Futs said:


> Whatever it was the first time, I'm sure there was a girls volleyball team involved.


Ba ha ha.... THIS made made me laugh!! (Girls' volleyball team is such a convenient scapegoat)

:rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol:


----------



## Coffee Amore

Thundarr said:


> So who here in this thread has
> - been banned deserving it?
> - *not been banned but serviced it?*
> - how many times banned if ever?


Sounds naughty!


----------



## Blossom Leigh

I have not been banned yet, but feel sure I have skirted that edge


----------



## Mr.Fisty

Blossom Leigh said:


> I have not been banned yet, but feel sure I have skirted that edge



I am sure that being banned is some kind of badge of honor on here.


----------



## LongWalk

Banned twice.

First time for name calling. But it was not anything different than a run of the mill bunch of *****s. I was never able to see the thread or context so I cannot judge if there was some foolishness on my part.

The second time I send inappropriate PM to someone, making a personal comment about their photo. I was dumb. I was sorry. She was later permanently banned. I felt sort of guilty about that, although I had nothing to do with it.

Sandfly told me he was going to get banned for being un PC and sure enough he vanished. Making witty remarks at the expense of others will be punished, even if the wit has no ill intent. But Sandfly is still with us on Happy As a Clam's posts



> "Love is chemicals masquerading as choices!"
> ~ Sandfly


----------



## Miss Taken

Never banned though I am sure I have deserved it/came close a couple of times. I have been in a few locked threads where I know my responses probably contributed to the thread being shut down. Have also had some of my more "passionate" posts deleted which I took as a warning.


----------



## Thundarr

Coffee Amore said:


> Sounds naughty!


Oh boy. I hate when I do that and don't notice until it's been quoted a few times. Based on that typo, it's no wonder I've been safe if I do favors like that.


----------



## Almostrecovered

my ban was for calling someone a cvnt, totally worth it


----------



## Anon Pink

I was banned more than one time. And only one time did I deserve it. The offending ban baiter is no longer at TAM.


----------



## lenzi

Anon Pink said:


> I was banned more than one time. And only one time did I deserve it. The offending ban baiter is no longer at TAM.


You say you didn't deserve it. The moderators apparently felt otherwise. 

Just because someone "baits" you doesn't mean you are somehow justified in breaking forum rules by responding. Even if that poster is subsequently banned for flaming or trolling or whatever.

So what you were temporarily excluded from an obscure online internet discussion board because a moderator determined that you violated the boards TOS. (terms of service)

Rather than complaining, justifying, denying.. Own it.

Maybe even learn something from it.


----------



## vellocet

I no longer engage the baiters. Because even though you respond in a civil manner, they'll try desperately to get you on something, so they'll pull out a "threadjack" since they can't get you on being offensive.

So not going to respond to a personal attack only to get reported.


----------



## Almostrecovered

vellocet said:


> I no longer engage the baiters.



the worst ones that really get under your skin are master baiters


----------



## ConanHub

Almostrecovered said:


> the worst ones that really get under your skin are master baiters


Lololol!!!!!&#55357;&#56837;&#55357;&#56837;&#55357;&#56837;&#55357;&#56837;&#55357;&#56837;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blossom Leigh

hilarity LOL


----------



## Anon Pink

Anon Pink said:


> I was banned more than one time. And only one time did I deserve it. The offending ban baiter is no longer at TAM.


Where, in the above post did you see complaining?



lenzi said:


> You say you didn't deserve it. The moderators apparently felt otherwise.
> 
> Just because someone "baits" you doesn't mean you are somehow justified in breaking forum rules by responding. Even if that poster is subsequently banned for flaming or trolling or whatever.
> 
> So what you were temporarily excluded from an obscure online internet discussion board because a moderator determined that you violated the boards TOS. (terms of service)
> 
> Rather than complaining, justifying, denying.. Own it.
> 
> Maybe even learn something from it.


I would ask if you can read, but apparently that is a bannable offense...so I won't ask.


----------



## GusPolinski

I'm guessing this guy was a troll...?

Talk About Marriage - View Profile: HerSucker

Or did he go off on someone just prior to his ban / thread deletion?


----------



## Catherine602

Yes, story was inconsistent. First he referred to his cheating before her cheating and then it was her cheating in the past. I hate that. Fooling around with the feelings of others.


----------



## GusPolinski

Catherine602 said:


> Yes, story was inconsistent. First he referred to his cheating in the past then it was her cheating in the past. I hate that. Fooling around with the feelings of others.


The way I read it, his wife was upset that he'd slept w/ a couple of women while they were apart. What didn't add up to me was some of the math, hence my question about his son's age.


----------



## EleGirl

GusPolinski said:


> The way I read it, his wife was upset that he'd slept w/ a couple of women while they were apart. What didn't add up to me was some of the math, hence my question about his son's age.


We should be getting a bit of a surge of trolls. Colleges are starting to let out for the winter break.


----------



## ConanHub

Just wanted to apologize for losing it on that thread. Troll or not. Sorry guys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl

ConanHub said:


> Just wanted to apologize for losing it on that thread. Troll or not. Sorry guys.


We still love ya!!


----------



## ConanHub

EleGirl said:


> We still love ya!!


Thank you.&#55357;&#56842;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Awww dang!! I missed it!


----------



## GusPolinski

I'd advise everyone to stay away from this gem...

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping...ackmailed-my-brother-law-sex-need-advice.html

Clearly a troll thread.


----------



## happy as a clam

ConanHub said:


> Just wanted to apologize for losing it on that thread. Troll or not. Sorry guys.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's okay CH. You can just hang out in this for a little while until you feel ready to come back out.

:rofl:


----------



## Amplexor

GusPolinski said:


> I'd advise everyone to stay away from this gem...
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping...ackmailed-my-brother-law-sex-need-advice.html
> 
> Clearly a troll thread.


Give that man a cupie doll!!!


----------



## ConanHub

happy as a clam said:


> It's okay CH. You can just hang out in this for a little while until you feel ready to come back out.
> 
> :rofl:


Why thank you.... I think...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans

Amplexor said:


> Give that man a cupie doll!!!



It's fake, right?

I hope so anyway.


----------



## ConanHub

GusPolinski said:


> I'd advise everyone to stay away from this gem...
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping...ackmailed-my-brother-law-sex-need-advice.html
> 
> Clearly a troll thread.


Yeah. Was using it to practice restraint.&#55357;&#56842;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans

Well, it's gone now.


----------



## GusPolinski

I'm guessing this time of year is awfully lonely for WhiteRaven.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

He PM'd me when I first got here and solicited me. 

Totally inappropriate and he got shut down.


----------



## ConanHub

Blossom Leigh said:


> He PM'd me when I first got here and solicited me.
> 
> Totally inappropriate and he got shut down.


You gotta be kidding me?!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blossom Leigh

ConanHub said:


> You gotta be kidding me?!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't think so... Unless I don't remember the right name. It's been a while. Wasn't he the one caught pming and soliciting multiple women?


----------



## ConanHub

Blossom Leigh said:


> I don't think so... Unless I don't remember the right name. It's been a while. Wasn't he the one caught pming and soliciting multiple women?


First I heard about it. Wow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blossom Leigh

ConanHub said:


> First I heard about it. Wow!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Someone would have to confirm that. I may have the name wrong.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Blossom Leigh said:


> Someone would have to confirm that. I may have the name wrong.


I think the name was Deejo


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Almostrecovered said:


> I think the name was Deejo


lol... now I know that ain't rite


----------



## Almostrecovered

well in any case I'd wish he's stop sending me pics of his butt


----------



## GusPolinski

Blossom Leigh said:


> Someone would have to confirm that. I may have the name wrong.


I have heard this as well.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

It was a full on attempt to "work with me" on my sexuality... like a coach.

lol... no thank you.

And tried several different attempts.


----------



## ConanHub

Blossom Leigh said:


> It was a full on attempt to "work with me" on my sexuality... like a coach.
> 
> lol... no thank you.
> 
> And tried several different attempts.


LOL! That stuff cracks me up! What I am more amazed at is when ridiculous attempts like his succeed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blossom Leigh

agreed 

I just was not buying what he was selling... ugh


----------



## Almostrecovered

AR- sex coach for hire

30 day Free trial period


----------



## Blossom Leigh

LOL....

:nono::redcard:


----------



## happy as a clam

It was White Raven (formerly known as Broken Eric). I got quite a few interesting PMs from him too. I wouldn't put it past him to sign up under yet another username and try again. Lots of women here complained about him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blossom Leigh

I didn't report him, but should have. My consequences work was still weak. I am much tighter in that area than I used to be and now I wouldn't hesitate to enact consequences now. :smthumbup:


----------



## ConanHub

happy as a clam said:


> It was White Raven (formerly known as Broken Eric). I got quite a few interesting PMs from him too. I wouldn't put it past him to sign up under yet another username and try again. Lots of women here complained about him.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ok. Now I am pissed! I opened up to and trusted Broken Erik.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blossom Leigh

I don't blame you...


----------



## vellocet

Anon Pink said:


> Where, in the above post did you see complaining?
> 
> 
> 
> I would ask if you can read, but apparently that is a bannable offense...so I won't ask.


Well I remember when I was questioning someone's banning because I, like you felt for yourself, that the banning was not deserved, and you saw it fit to attack me.

So I think Lenzi is just trying to hold you to the same standard. If you thought it was ridiculous that I thought my banning, or someone elses, wasn't deserved, then wouldn't that apply to you thinking you didn't deserve a banning as well?


----------



## lenzi

vellocet said:


> If you thought it was ridiculous that I thought my banning, or someone elses, wasn't deserved, then wouldn't that apply to you thinking you didn't deserve a banning as well?


Right. Saying that she didn't "deserve" the ban is no different than complaining that she was unfairly banned.


----------



## Anon Pink

'Didn't deserve' and 'unfair' have different meanings.

You see, while I didn't deserve my last ban, it wasn't unfair. 

:::mind blown:::


----------



## vellocet

Hey, consistency, that's all I ask. But if you didn't deserve it, then yes, it means it wasn't fair. Otherwise you deserved it.


----------



## Amplexor




----------



## Anon Pink

vellocet said:


> Hey, consistency, that's all I ask. But if you didn't deserve it, then yes, it means it wasn't fair. Otherwise you deserved it.


1. Life isn't fair, get over it.
2. TheRealBrightEyes was banned for the exact same offense to the exact same master baiter...thus consistent, which means fair.
3. The offense was nothing and the master baiter was a troll, thus undeserved.


----------



## ConanHub

Damn master baiters!!!!


----------



## lenzi

Anon Pink said:


> 3. The offense was nothing and the master baiter was a troll, thus undeserved.


You think if you respond to a troll in such a way that you have violated the forum TOS, that it's somehow ok?

Why would you think that? :scratchhead:



Anon Pink said:


> You see, while I didn't deserve my last ban, it wasn't unfair.


You see, I hate chocolate chip ice cream cones, that's why I eat them all the time.


----------



## Anon Pink

lenzi said:


> You think if you respond to a troll in such a way that you have violated the forum TOS, that it's somehow ok?
> 
> Why would you think that? :scratchhead:
> 
> 
> 
> You see, I hate chocolate chip ice cream cones, that's why I eat them all the time.


1. Obviously, what I said was something I felt was within the TOS. Which would be why I felt it was undeserved.

2. Yes, I think I should be able to say whatever I want, however I want, to whomever I want, and it should be okay. But only for me and not for anyone else because I'm special! 

3. The ridiculousness of number 2 does not negate the truth of number one.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Anon Pink, professional martyr


----------



## lenzi

Anon Pink said:


> 3. The offense was nothing and *the master baiter was a troll*, thus undeserved.
> 
> 
> lenzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You think if you respond to a troll* in such a way that you have violated the forum TOS, that it's somehow ok?
> 
> Why would you think that? :scratchhead:
> 
> 
> Anon Pink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Obviously, what I said was something I felt was within the TOS. Which would be why I felt it was undeserved.
> 
> 2. Yes, I think I should be able to say whatever I want, however I want, to whomever I want, and it should be okay. But only for me and not for anyone else because I'm special!
> 
> 3. The ridiculousness of number 2 does not negate the truth of number one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You conveniently skipped over my question about why the poster in question being a troll somehow negates the validity of your ban.


----------



## vellocet

Anon Pink said:


> 1. Life isn't fair, get over it.
> 2. TheRealBrightEyes was banned for the exact same offense to the exact same master baiter...thus consistent, which means fair.
> 3. The offense was nothing and the master baiter was a troll, thus undeserved.


Uh, I was referring to the inconsistency of thought between me questioning a ban, and you questioning yours.

I question whether someone deserved it or if it was fair: Wrong and I'm attacked.

You question it for yourself: That's different 

Yes, the "offense" for which I was banned was nothing too. But you saw it fit to insult me over it, or more accurately, over me wondering about someone elses ban. So now here you are saying you didn't deserve it. So that post of yours that insulted me, which is gone, remember the words and read it to yourself now.

Again, a little consistency please.


----------



## vellocet

Anon Pink said:


> 2. Yes, I think I should be able to say whatever I want, however I want, to whomever I want, and it should be okay.


Oh it will be ok.

But you don't get to attack someone for something, then turn around and do the same thing without being called on it.

But then again with regards to your statement above, no, you don't get to call names and attack.


----------



## Miss Taken

Blossom Leigh said:


> He PM'd me when I first got here and solicited me.
> 
> Totally inappropriate and he got shut down.


Me too. I should have reported it but didn't. I just ignored him.


----------



## Faithful Wife

I've been banned twice for sass mouth.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Sassifrass!!!!


----------



## meson

Time to give it a rest vellocet and Anon Pink! VermisciousKnid post In this thread applies here as well:



VermisciousKnid said:


> I'm sure it does, however if your understanding of the guidelines is hazy it could still be an issue, right? You can have a discussion without being argumentative. *When you sense that there's an impasse, just agree to disagree. You don't score more points by having more posts or more threads or the last post. *
> 
> Personally, I see a lot of threads end up in a loop where it's pretty clear that each side rejects the other's argument. Those aren't winnable by anyone.
> 
> Resist the temptation to try to 'win' by these methods: claiming victory, saying "you got nothing", calling the other argument naive, childish, simplistic. Once again, you can't win this type of debate.
> 
> When I enter this type of discussion it is to explore the other side's thinking. I find there is always a point when I've learned all I'm going to learn and further debate gets less productive. You'll recognize that when people say, "I explained this earlier," or "this is my last word on the subject".
> 
> If you want everyone to agree with you on a topic, find a like minded discussion group.


Amplexor was giving you a hint. Take it...


----------



## GusPolinski

How many of the ladies participating in this thread have been subjected to inappropriate/harassing PMs?


----------



## BrokenVows

GusPolinski said:


> How many of the ladies participating in this thread have been subjected to inappropriate/harassing PMs?


*raises hand* Does the one I received from you count? Just kidding :rofl:


----------



## GusPolinski

BrokenVows said:


> *raises hand* Does the one I received from you count? Just kidding :rofl:


Ha!


----------



## Blossom Leigh

*raises hand..


----------



## Faithful Wife

Yeah I've had at least two total creeper PM's...and several others that were inappropriate for various reasons. I had one straight up threatening me from the MRA camp after I posted a bunch of anti-MRA posts. Something like "shut up you dumb b*tch or I'm gonna mess you up". But that was a very long time ago when I first came here....nothing since has been a straight up threat like that.


----------



## happy as a clam




----------



## Ikaika

I had young lady send me pic, asking me, "what do you think"... A previous regular. I told her that I was not interested. She de-friended me and I deleted the pm.


----------



## happy as a clam

GusPolinski said:


> How many of the ladies participating in this thread have been subjected to inappropriate/harassing PMs?


Do annoying PMs from bouncing turtles count?

:rofl:

Seriously though, aside from White Raven and Broken Eric (who were apparently the same disordered individual) I have never received any inappropriate PMs from TAM members.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

MRA?


----------



## happy as a clam

Ikaika said:


> I had young lady send me pic, asking me, "what do you think"... A previous regular. I told that I was not interested. She de-friended me and I deleted the pm.


... CREEPY!!


----------



## Miss Taken

I have had two on here. White Raven as above and Torivien was another when I was new and naive. Really didn't think people would be fishing for things here back then. He actually ended up having an EA with someone else on here.


----------



## Catherine602

Two I didnt report them just didn't answer. Starts out with asking advice then turns into a fishing expedition. Good practice for RL. How to Not make friends and be influenced by people.


----------



## GusPolinski

Blossom Leigh said:


> MRA?


Men's Rights Activists


----------



## honcho

Almostrecovered said:


> AR- sex coach for hire
> 
> 30 day Free trial period


I think you will have better luck offering free cookies that you keep posting in the whats for dinner thread....


----------



## Thundarr

GusPolinski said:


> How many of the ladies participating in this thread have been subjected to inappropriate/harassing PMs?


I'm not a lady and it wasn't creepy but I had to block one user a couple of years back. I learned to NOT send a "you're going to be okay yada yada ...." PM to someone who sounds a little unstable who probably needed professional help rather than TAM. It's not that I didn't want to help but you can tell when things get clingy really quick that there's nothing good going to come from a mountain of PMs.

In short, after that learning experience, a PM from me to anyone is rare indeed.


----------



## waiwera

Is there a way to find out why you were banned? Contacted forum administrator but got no reply. Too scared to post...in case I do it again...whatever it was!


----------



## richie33

No....just don't do "it" again!!!


----------



## PieceOfSky

Thundarr said:


> In short, after that learning experience, a PM from me to anyone is rare indeed.




I feel honored then, or maybe my timing was before that learning experience, but the first PM I received here was from you. 



ETA: was just a neighborly welcome to TAM follow up to our first in-thread exchange.


----------



## Thundarr

PieceOfSky said:


> I feel honored then, or maybe my timing was before that learning experience, but the first PM I received here was from you.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: was just a neighborly welcome to TAM follow up to our first in-thread exchange.


Haha. Yep you're one of the few.


----------



## Thor

Almostrecovered said:


> the worst ones that really get under your skin are master baiters


Way back in the 70's we had a high school chemistry teacher who A) looked just like Elmer Fudd, and B) had a bawdy sense of humor.

Every single day he would call on students, "Miss Smith, what type of reaction is this?", or "Master Jones is this a base or an acid?". And every day he would call on a student whose surname was Bader. Yup, "Master _Bader_..."

Every day he did something which would get him fired today. Boy do I miss that class.


----------



## Thundarr

PieceOfSky said:


> I feel honored then, or maybe my timing was before that learning experience, but the first PM I received here was from you.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: was just a neighborly welcome to TAM follow up to our first in-thread exchange.
> 
> 
> 
> Thundarr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. Yep you're one of the few.
Click to expand...

Sometimes I drink and let my guard down. How was I too know what a trouble maker you'd be .


----------



## happy as a clam

Uh-oh...

Looks like turnera received the ban-hammer...


----------



## LongWalk

Anon Pink said:


> 1. Life isn't fair, get over it.
> 
> 2. TheRealBrightEyes was banned for the exact same offense to the exact same master baiter...thus consistent, which means fair.
> 
> 3. The offense was nothing and the master baiter was a troll, thus undeserved.



The RealBrightEyes could be very witty and entertaining but she definitely wrote some outrageous stuff. She accused me of lying about living in Sweden and speaking the language just because she had Swedish ancestry.

She was the sort bully you wanted to like you.


----------



## Nucking Futs

LongWalk said:


> The RealBrightEyes could be very witty and entertaining but she definitely wrote some outrageous stuff. She accused me of lying about living in Sweden and speaking the language just because she had Swedish ancestry.
> 
> She was the sort bully you wanted to like you.


I have my doubts about you living in Sweden too. I've never seen you say "bork bork bork" in any post.


----------



## LongWalk

Hope Turnera is okay


----------



## Nucking Futs

Ha, I screwed up the link. Fixed now, but this is where it was supposed to go. 

http://youtu.be/sY_Yf4zz-yo


----------



## happy as a clam

ConanHub said:


> Just wanted to apologize for losing it on that thread. Troll or not. Sorry guys.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Don't be too hard on yourself CH. I've made a few less-than-thoughtful comments lately too. Thinking of changing my name to "snappy" as a clam.

:lol:


----------



## Blossom Leigh

What happened with turnera?


----------



## vellocet

meson said:


> Time to give it a rest vellocet and Anon Pink! VermisciousKnid post In this thread applies here as well:...


So if we quit, will you commend us?


----------



## meson

vellocet said:


> So if we quit, will you commend us?


I already did, silently! Thanks.


----------



## vellocet

Well point was, it didn't go on and on for pages. What, about 2 or 3 messages back and forth. Give it a rest for a couple posts? Oye vey. 

Newsflash, it was rested before you posted.


----------



## Gabriel

Don't know why Tunera was banned, but she dances on that edge a lot. Not with me, personally, but I do remember many tangos she had with Harken...


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Guys, am I skirting the edge too much?


----------



## ConanHub

Blossom Leigh said:


> Guys, am I skirting the edge too much?


LOL! You are probably quite a ways away from that "edge".

Take it from someone who likes rock climbing.


----------



## Thundarr

Blossom Leigh said:


> Guys, am I skirting the edge too much?


Ask again in a few weeks. If you're allowed to .


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Uh oh...


----------



## john117

Blossom Leigh said:


> Guys, am I skirting the edge too much?



No


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

Gabriel said:


> Don't know why Tunera was banned, but she dances on that edge a lot. Not with me, personally, but I do remember many tangos she had with Harken...


She gives good advice, but she has a switch. Its been in overdrive of late so, I wasn't surprised when I saw she was banned. I hope it isn't permanent.


----------



## Cynthia

How long do banns usually last?


----------



## Coffee Amore

phillybeffandswiss said:


> She gives good advice, but she has a switch. Its been in overdrive of late so, I wasn't surprised when I saw she was banned. I hope it isn't permanent.


It's not permanent.


----------



## GusPolinski

Coffee Amore said:


> It's not permanent.


:smthumbup:


----------



## happy as a clam

Hurry back soon, turnera! I've reserved "spots" for you on certain threads I thought you might have wanted to comment on!

:lol:

(jk, of course...)


----------



## GusPolinski

<This reply has been reserved for turnera>


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Lets throw her a freakin party when she gets back. I miss her :toast:

I love my sister tough cookie :smthumbup:


----------



## happy as a clam

Blossom Leigh said:


> Lets throw her a freakin party when she gets back. I miss her :toast:
> 
> I love my sister tough cookie :smthumbup:


Agree!!! *PAR-TAY!!!!!*

turnera and I mildly chewed each other out one time on a certain thread -- no one got banned  and I have learned a lot from her thoughtful, but sometimes biting (all meant for well) posts. *Who's comin' to the par-tay???*


----------



## happy as a clam

*Countdown is ON 'til turnera "re-turnera-s!!!*

(I have no idea how many days she has left in TAM jail. Deejo has nixed all visitors to her cell.)

I was in TAM jail once. Reminded me of the Russian Gulag... 

:lol:


----------



## happy as a clam

happy as a clam said:


> I was in TAM jail once. Reminded me of the Russian Gulag...


I was in TAM jail, along with the ENTIRE Girl's Volleyball Team! We had to schlep coal for weeks to fire up the TAM servers...

:lol:


----------



## Omego

I've been gone a while and now see that the prolific poster DoF was banned. Anyone know why?


----------



## happy as a clam

Omego said:


> I've been gone a while and now see that the prolific poster DoF was banned. Anyone know why?


Welcome back, Omego  

I thought DoF had just _returned_ from banned-land. Don't tell me he's already banned again... :scratchhead:


----------



## vellocet

happy as a clam said:


> Welcome back, Omego
> 
> I thought DoF had just _returned_ from banned-land. Don't tell me he's already banned again... :scratchhead:


I think some were awaiting his return, ready to hit the report icon on anything. It was just too damn quick.


----------



## richie33

vellocet said:


> I think some were awaiting his return, ready to hit the report icon on anything. It was just too damn quick.


Guy was no saint.


----------



## vellocet

richie33 said:


> Guy was no saint.



What personal attack did he make?


----------



## richie33

vellocet said:


> What personal attack did he make?


Don't know and don't care. Rubbed me the wrong way. Obviously a few others also.


----------



## vellocet

richie33 said:


> Don't know and don't care. Rubbed me the wrong way. Obviously a few others also.


So that's all it should take in you mind for someone to be banned? Rubbed someone the wrong way?

Well hells bells, I got a lot of reporting to do.


----------



## richie33

vellocet said:


> So that's all it should take in you mind for someone to be banned? Rubbed someone the wrong way?
> 
> Well hells bells, I got a lot of reporting to do.


Unlike you I do not need to know why each and everyone is banned. There have been plenty of really good posters that have been given the heave-ho the past few months that deserve more attention that DoF.


----------



## vellocet

I don't need to know why EVERYONE is banned. I know full well too many people get Lebron'd. You, on the other hand, think its ok just because you don't like them.


----------



## richie33

That button you talk about....hit it on me ten times, guess what will happen? Nothing. Know why? The mods will see nothing to ban me over. DoF is no innocent victim. Whatever he did the mods deemed ban worthy.


----------



## Thundarr

vellocet and richie33, you are hereby required to serve community service. You each must now create at least one thread with pretty flowers, puppies, or something of the sort.


----------



## richie33

Thundarr said:


> vellocet and richie33, you are hereby required to serve community service. You each must now create at least one thread with pretty flowers, puppies, or something of the sort.


No we need another my wife is banging my brother thread....what should I do? It's that time of season.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

vellocet said:


> You, on the other hand, think its ok just because you don't like them.


 If he feels the ban is warranted, because someone rubbed him the wrong way, what does it matter? Richie isn't a mod. To be honest, I see more bans in this fashion than any other. Someone arguing for the sake of arguing or getting baited into losing their positing privileges.


----------



## Thundarr

richie33 said:


> No we need another my wife is banging my brother thread....what should I do? It's that time of season.


Oh geez I laughed and then liked that comment and then had to unlike it. I'm suspect you're talking about some troll's threads but man that would suck (pun intended).


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Hey, it happens. I know a brother who will be exposed in two weeks.


----------



## GusPolinski

Blossom Leigh said:


> Hey, it happens. I know a brother who will be exposed in two weeks.


----------



## Thundarr

Blossom Leigh said:


> Hey, it happens. I know a brother who will be exposed in two weeks.


I remember reading various statistics and was shocked at the percent of people who'd cheated with a BIL/SIL. It's a problem of opportunity, trust, and chemistry. Everyone's guard is let down.


----------



## LongWalk

Still miss ClipClop


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Yea, I was floored by this situation we are headed into in the next couple of weeks. She had only been married a year when she was messing with two men, one of the two being her H's brother... Total maneater.


----------



## Wolfman1968

vellocet said:


> I don't need to know why EVERYONE is banned.



But I think it would be useful to know why people are banned to better illustrate what is considered "out of bounds".

Some people just disappear, and I only find out later that they have been banned, because I notice they haven't posted for a while and I look up the entry in the Member's List.

For example, I just found out today that Machiavelli is banned (no posting since September), and I have no idea why. He always operated from the "alpha male/beta male", "sex rank" kind of mindset, but I never thought his posts were particularly disrespectful.


----------



## SurpriseMyself

Thundarr said:


> In short, after that learning experience, a PM from me to anyone is rare indeed.


I have PM'ed maybe a dozen people over the years. Mostly to just say thank you for their opinion or support. Gotta be careful of the nutz out there.


----------



## john117

My PM ESP must be pretty good then, I use PM frequently and have yet to run into a loonie or become one myself


----------



## vellocet

thundarr said:


> vellocet and richie33, you are hereby required to serve community service.


[email protected]#[email protected]%


----------



## vellocet

richie33 said:


> That button you talk about....hit it on me ten times, guess what will happen? Nothing. Know why? The mods will see nothing to ban me over. DoF is no innocent victim. Whatever he did the mods deemed ban worthy.


Well all I have to do is find a threadjack from ya, no matter how slight. And if consistency prevails, you'd get a time out.

But not to worry, I'm not going to do that. I'm not that petty


----------



## vellocet

Wolfman1968 said:


> But I think it would be useful to know why people are banned to better illustrate what is considered "out of bounds".


Well that was kind of my point when wanting to know which post got me for "threadjacking". Because I could not figure it out for the life of me. (especially when EVERYONE threadjacks from time to time)

But for some reason the post in question was not meant for me to know.




> For example, I just found out today that Machiavelli is banned (no posting since September), and I have no idea why. He always operated from the "alpha male/beta male", "sex rank" kind of mindset, but I never thought his posts were particularly disrespectful.


I didn't think so either. But as we are finding out, some think that not liking one's opinion just may be enough.


----------



## richie33

SurpriseMyself said:


> I have PM'ed maybe a dozen people over the years. Mostly to just say thank you for their opinion or support. Gotta be careful of the nutz out there.


Got to be careful of the nuts out in the open here also.


----------



## EleGirl

Wolfman1968 said:


> But I think it would be useful to know why people are banned to better illustrate what is considered "out of bounds".


Apparently sending someone a PM calling them filthy names can get you banned.

{No I did not do this. Just have seen it happen.}


----------



## Wolfman1968

EleGirl said:


> Apparently sending someone a PM calling them filthy names can get you banned.
> 
> {No I did not do this. Just have seen it happen.}


Well, sure, but so can lesser offenses. Seeing where THAT line for lesser offenses is drawn is what is helpful. Not the "no-brainer" offenses.


----------



## EleGirl

Wolfman1968 said:


> Well, sure, but so can lesser offenses. Seeing where THAT line for lesser offenses is drawn is what is helpful. Not the "no-brainer" offenses.


Apparently it's not a no brainier to not send PM calling someone filthy names.

I'm not sure about the lesser offenses. Most of the people who I know why they were banned.. it was pretty clear that they were crossing the line.


----------



## Anon Pink

Thundarr said:


> I remember reading various statistics and was shocked at the percent of people who'd cheated with a BIL/SIL. It's a problem of opportunity, trust, and chemistry. Everyone's guard is let down.


Read this, did a mental inventory of all my in laws, threw up in my mouth.


----------



## Pluto2

Is the new poster on CWI for real?


----------



## vellocet

Pluto2 said:


> Is the new poster on CWI for real?


Who be dat?


----------



## lenzi

Pluto2 said:


> Is the new poster on CWI for real?


Good fiction.


----------



## GusPolinski

vellocet said:


> Who be dat?


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/239705-my-fault-she-did.html


----------



## LongWalk

Troll infestation is okay. Bad writing is not.


----------



## Anon Pink

LongWalk said:


> Troll infestation is okay. Bad writing is not.


:lol:

We should have a report button for disgraceful lack o clarity in writing!


----------



## Anon Pink

Why was revamped banned?


----------



## GusPolinski

Anon Pink said:


> Why was revamped banned?


Well that was fast.


----------



## meson

Anon Pink said:


> Why was revamped banned?


Just being herself in the I did it thread I suspect.


----------



## Catherine602

RV kept asking the same question over and over. It was therefore unhelpful and even rude.


----------



## Amplexor

One week for badgering but only because I'm in a festive mood.


----------



## vellocet




----------



## Blossom Leigh

I at least appreciated her calming down from earlier today, but she needed to just accept what I was saying and move on. No harm no foul. That's all I have to say about that. So I appreciate the relief Amplexor.


----------



## doubletrouble

GusPolinski said:


> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/239705-my-fault-she-did.html


Geez Gus, you always find the links and post them, then I HAVE to click on them, then I end up making some comment and later have to unsubscribe.... It's all YOUR fault! :nono:


----------



## Cynthia

GusPolinski said:


> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/239705-my-fault-she-did.html


I like it when people post links to the threads they are talking about.


----------



## GusPolinski

doubletrouble said:


> Geez Gus, you always find the links and post them, then I HAVE to click on them, then I end up making some comment and later have to unsubscribe.... It's all YOUR fault! :nono:


I'm an assh*le like that.

:smthumbup:


----------



## Anon Pink

GusPolinski said:


> I'm an assh*le like that.
> 
> :smthumbup:


Always like to sing this song when I give in to my petty thoughts and impulses...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrgpZ0fUixs


----------



## GusPolinski

Anon Pink said:


> Always like to sing this song when I give in to my petty thoughts and impulses...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrgpZ0fUixs


Ha ha! I love that song! I was singing it at work a couple of days ago for... uh... no specific reason at all.


----------



## doubletrouble

CynthiaDe said:


> I like it when people post links to the threads they are talking about.


I do too. I was just flipping Gus some turds.


----------



## doubletrouble

Anon Pink said:


> Always like to sing this song when I give in to my petty thoughts and impulses...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrgpZ0fUixs


Reminds me of a song by Frank Zappa. But then, a lot of things do.


----------



## Thundarr

I wonder how many 'holiday season blues' bans there have been?


----------



## SurpriseMyself

john117 said:


> My PM ESP must be pretty good then, I use PM frequently and have yet to run into a loonie or become one myself


Remind me to PM you. I can be quite the looney tune! It's great fun... until it's dull.... 

Happy Christmas.


----------



## Amplexor

Just 5 more hours and there will be nobody left in the ban box.

And I'm kinda bored today......


----------



## john117

No New Years Day pardons?


----------



## Amplexor




----------



## Thundarr

Our mods are mods because they want this site "Talk about Marriage" to be about...drum roll please..."TALK ABOUT MARRIAGE".

At least that's my assumption because moderating a forum is generally a thankless job. Especially for the guys and gals tasked with fraud posters (trolls). I'm not sure how many banned former members are posting bate threads but that's what the mods to have deal with. I see a thread busy over the past few days that looks like bate but no point in pointing it out. It give us something to debate.

So are there more mods than Deejo, Amplexor, Coffee Amore, and French Frie? Probably are a few that we don't know or see as they attempt to keep TAM a relatively sincere user base who's actually interested in helping new members coming here in need. Forming clicks and sniping is not likely the purpose of TAM. It's actually a cancer to any forum.


----------



## john117

blossom leigh said:


> who hasn't been mean spirited?


----------



## LongWalk

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Ikaika

I have learned not to take certain remarks personal, granted not always easy to do. What is easy to forget is that on the other end there can be a person not too different from ourselves, hurting and struggling with similar issues. Our own civility can and does get tested, mine does at times.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Ikaika said:


> I have learned not to take certain remarks personal



On a completely unrelated note, Hawaiian science professors are the hugest dorks on the planet, I can't stand them


----------



## Almostrecovered

I'm shocked Dolly didn't report him for the sheer fact that he used the word "panties" instead of knickers


----------



## Anon Pink

Thundarr said:


> Credit where credit is due. You did say your piece and left the thread. Sometimes I get stuck in the 'rinse cycle repeat' mindset and can't stop saying the same thing over and over when others aren't agreeing with me. And I used to be twice as bad about it. (years back).


And that's the huge difference. If you continue to post a contrary opinion you have to have some realistic idea of getting through because "you just know you're right!" But the key word is realistic.

A lot of threads are not about learning, or growing, but are about gathering support for doing what you want and other thoughts are not welcomed. And then you have the threads where other thought are not only not welcomed but seen as attacks.

Meh... Some people disagree with you, and don't see anything admirable in your POV. Get over it.


----------



## Amplexor

I am out for a few days and now toss the proverbial slab of raw meat into the lion's cage. Have at it.


----------



## Ikaika

Amplexor said:


> I am out for a few days and now toss the proverbial slab of raw meat into the lion's cage. Have at it.



Right below this post is an ad for two basketballs. All they they need is a sack to be carried in. . Ok, ok, I'm shopping on Amazon for a new bball for my son. He wears through them like cheap Chinese made sneakers. 

I guess I should feel grateful he does not spend his days in-doors glued to smart phone.


----------



## happy as a clam

Amplexor said:


> I am out for a few days and now toss the proverbial slab of raw meat into the lion's cage. Have at it.












*Careful, everyone!!! *(myself included...)


----------



## soccermom2three

WorkingOnMe said:


> That's an example of her being mean? Really?


So we can ridicule someone's looks that was or maybe a current member of TAM? Okay, got it.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

She is asking why so many, not saying there can't be any.

So, no, eggshells are not required.


----------



## Duguesclin

Blossom, it is what WOM feels and I do not think he is the only one. 

You may want to work on your listening skills.


----------



## happy as a clam




----------



## jld

Deejo, is AP's ban permanent?


----------



## Deejo

Now see?

This is why we can't have nice things.

Amp leaves and everything goes to hell.

Use ignore.

Walk away from the keyboard.

Go play Candy Crush.

This thread has been moderated.


----------



## Deejo

jld said:


> Deejo, is AP's ban permanent?


It is not.


----------



## larry.gray

I hate it when I miss the good stuff 

It almost makes me want to volunteer as a mod just so I can read all of the deleted posts.


----------



## Coffee Amore

larry.gray said:


> I hate it when I miss the good stuff
> 
> It almost makes me want to volunteer as a mod just so I can read all of the deleted posts.


You can't volunteer. First there's the swimsuit competition then potential mods move to the evening gown competition, the talent segment and the "difficult" question from the celebrity judge.


----------



## larry.gray

If there are photos of Amp in the swimsuit competition, I don't want to see them!


----------



## Nucking Futs

larry.gray said:


> If there are photos of Amp in the swimsuit competition, I don't want to see them!


I wouldn't mind seeing his evening gown pics.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Coffee Amore said:


> You can't volunteer. First there's the swimsuit competition then potential mods move to the evening gown competition, the talent segment and the "difficult" question from the celebrity judge.



http://youtu.be/lj3iNxZ8Dww

Here's Coffee during the difficult question phase.


----------



## Cynthia

Thundarr said:


> Our mods are mods because they want this site "Talk about Marriage" to be about...drum roll please..."TALK ABOUT MARRIAGE".
> 
> At least that's my assumption because moderating a forum is generally a thankless job. Especially for the guys and gals tasked with fraud posters (trolls). I'm not sure how many banned former members are posting bate threads but that's what the mods to have deal with. I see a thread busy over the past few days that looks like bate but no point in pointing it out. It give us something to debate.
> 
> So are there more mods than Deejo, Amplexor, Coffee Amore, and French Frie? Probably are a few that we don't know or see as they attempt to keep TAM a relatively sincere user base who's actually interested in helping new members coming here in need. Forming clicks and sniping is not likely the purpose of TAM. It's actually a cancer to any forum.


:iagree:
I was a mod for years on Faith Community Network. People only see a part of what is going on. I try not to make assumptions about what the mods are doing, because there is likely a lot more going on behind the scenes that I have no clue about. I appreciate the work the mods are doing here. It keeps this a decent place to participate.


----------



## vellocet

Amplexor said:


> I am out for a few days and now toss the proverbial slab of raw meat into the lion's cage. Have at it.


Well if you toss a steak into a lion pit, you can't blame them when they fight over it


----------



## BucksBunny

I found where ou give the dad boy's hang out do I get in only 1 warning?.

I am not calling mods out but 1 word in a 90 word post you give me a slap for not a cuss word or a put down actual a discussion thread on Englind versuses USA English in many ways read whole thread I was nothing but polite and engaged even read post I called eli a sticky substance but I felt we had went across a few posts and even traded posts that inght so no foul we had been both posting all night for someoe to pull a flag on one word of a shake hands post was very low and me to get a flag on it even lower want a review please.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

BB, I read your introduction thread and noticed that when several people said that your writing was hard to understand you took offense and said lets all be friends, and within a few more posts claimed that one person in particular was trying to insult you. They were not. 

Your writing is hard to understand. Don't take it personally. I think you're going to get that response frequently and not from a place of hostility. People here want to help, but if you hit them with attitude over your writing style then you are creating the confrontation.


----------



## BucksBunny

vERM Thank you Ver for your quick reply.

What is house writting style I am very confussed. obviously I can sound out the leters and tap keyboard other wise you would not have got back.

Check my likes to post ratio if I am that hard to understand why can they and you get it. ok my first lauguage is Irish Gaelic so I don't just need to watch words I use but how I use them. Am I ranting who knows cause I am so difficult to understand it's ok for people to just get me a slap if they climb all over it. Don''t hide I am easy to undersand.

Dffrent maybe and jump about hey beatnik writing and my style and expression so it's ok for people to jump all over me for that including mods as a reason and lets not be shy you know the digs were there so as a new girl I showed 1 claw word in 70 and bamm come on. I wrote a PM to person if they found word to be offencice to them I would post an edit to amend it with a full apoligy for her not site saying we both know what we were doing . So I will clean up any of that but getting calld a swet substance bears eats I think is low on her things she has to sort.

I really want guidance here Mods, old hands I won't change my style much but please explan why it's such a pain you need to get on my case about.

I thank you and did not even take time to think about being proper with this


----------



## BucksBunny

Oh a soft fluffy kiten how nice that really chearep me up!!


----------



## PBear

You're obviously welcome to continue posting in whatever style you like, but I wouldn't be expecting much useful dialogue with many people if your posts take too much effort to decipher. 

Good luck

C


----------



## Nucking Futs

PBear said:


> You're obviously welcome to continue posting in whatever style you like, but I wouldn't be expecting much useful dialogue with many people if your posts take too much effort to decipher.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> C


I agree. Look at the quote below. Do you realize that the paragraph in bold is all 1 huge run-on sentence? Break that stuff up a little bit, it's practically incomprehensible.



BucksBunny said:


> I found where ou give the dad boy's hang out do I get in only 1 warning?.
> 
> *I am not calling mods out but 1 word in a 90 word post you give me a slap for not a cuss word or a put down actual a discussion thread on Englind versuses USA English in many ways read whole thread I was nothing but polite and engaged even read post I called eli a sticky substance but I felt we had went across a few posts and even traded posts that inght so no foul we had been both posting all night for someoe to pull a flag on one word of a shake hands post was very low and me to get a flag on it even lower want a review please.*


----------



## VermisciousKnid

BB, Written communication is prone to misinterpretation because you can't necessarily tell if the writer is joking, putting you on, going at you, or what. There are no accompanying facial expressions or gestures for the reader to pick up on. So the same speech that would probably be okay in the direct presence of friends will get interpreted differently over the wire with strangers. 

I think you see that many people here communicate with a more formal style for that reason. Many people avoid making certain jokes for that reason. Your audience comes from everywhere and it comes from all sorts of backgrounds so difficulty of communication is increased even more. 

Most people here strive to communicate as clearly as possible because the point is to be understood. That's on the writer. The reader's responsibility is to provide help if they can. 

I think you are facing an uphill battle with your conversational stream of consciousness style of writing. It takes work to understand it. That's an imposition on the readers who want to help you out.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

BucksBunny said:


> Would yout think it baiting if I put up a thread in members section like teach me to write I am not dowing but my style comes from USA why I have a huge smile Jack Kerouac is my writing hero his style difficult to understsnd free flow yip I am doing that style and love it or hate it I don't care any more but could be a fun book club in sociAL i =I like 50;s stuff but classic **** Twaun abs Steunberg can cioe inwih Engkish cassics. Who knows migh take off.


Teach you to write? You already write. Maybe someone could recommend some novels that demonstrate a clean and clear style that you could read and emulate? Some writers use sentences that go on and on and are still understandable. Others twist the language in to knots so that you have to reread the sentence multiple times to catch the meaning. Others are brief. Others are poetic. There are so many styles. 

If you are writing for yourself you can pick what style you want but if you are trying to be understood I think that clarity is the best approach.


----------



## GusPolinski

VermisciousKnid said:


> Teach you to write? You already write. Maybe someone could recommend some novels that demonstrate a clean and clear style that you could read and emulate? Some writers use sentences that go on and on and are still understandable. Others twist the language in to knots so that you have to reread the sentence multiple times to catch the meaning. Others are brief. Others are poetic. There are so many styles.
> 
> If you are writing for yourself you can pick what style you want but if you are trying to be understood I think that clarity is the best approach.


It's not a novel, per se, but it _is_ a book!

Amazon.com: The Blue Book of Grammar and Punctuation: An Easy-to-Use Guide with Clear Rules, Real-World Examples, and Reproducible Quizzes (9781118785560): Jane Straus, Lester Kaufman, Tom Stern: Books


----------



## Amplexor

VermisciousKnid said:


> I think you are facing an uphill battle with your conversational stream of consciousness style of writing. It takes work to understand it. That's an imposition on the readers who want to help you out.


James Joyce anyone???


----------



## vellocet

BucksBunny said:


> I found where ou give the dad boy's hang out do I get in only 1 warning?.
> 
> I am not calling mods out but 1 word in a 90 word post you give me a slap for not a cuss word


Well you shouldn't have gotten a time out for a cuss word. Everyone here uses them, even the mods. Mods have even posted pictures with unfiltered profanities. So hopefully that wasn't what you got your hand slapped for.


----------



## BucksBunny

Nucking Futs,

Point taken but I was not at my best during that one.

Was sort of spitting mad so to speak. Is this better?


----------



## BucksBunny

GusPolinski,

Cute one like it ordered today and shipping (not) but thanks any way. But real thanks for trying yo take mood off me.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Amplexor said:


> James Joyce anyone???


Yes. Challenging. Entertaining. 

Sniffer of carrion, premature gravedigger, seeker of the nest of evil in the bosom of a good word, you, who sleep at our vigil and fast for our feast, you with your dislocated reason, have cutely foretold, a jophet in your own absence, by blind poring upon your many scalds and burns and blisters, impetiginous sore and pustules, by the auspices of that raven cloud, your shade, and by the auguries of rooks in parlament, death with every disaster, the dynamatisation of colleagues, the reducing of records to ashes, the levelling of all customs by blazes, the return of a lot of sweetempered gunpowdered didst unto dudst but it never stphruck your mudhead's obtundity (O hell, here comes our funeral! O pest, I'll miss the post!) that the more carrots you chop, the more turnips you slit, the more murphies you peel, the more onions you cry over, the more bullbeef you butch, the more mutton you crackerhack, the more potherbs you pound, the fiercer the fire and the longer your spoon and the harder you gruel with more grease to your elbow the merrier fumes your new Irish stew.


----------



## Amplexor

VermisciousKnid said:


> Yes. Challenging. Entertaining.
> 
> Sniffer of carrion, premature gravedigger, seeker of the nest of evil in the bosom of a good word, you, who sleep at our vigil and fast for our feast, you with your dislocated reason, have cutely foretold, a jophet in your own absence, by blind poring upon your many scalds and burns and blisters, impetiginous sore and pustules, by the auspices of that raven cloud, your shade, and by the auguries of rooks in parlament, death with every disaster, the dynamatisation of colleagues, the reducing of records to ashes, the levelling of all customs by blazes, the return of a lot of sweetempered gunpowdered didst unto dudst but it never stphruck your mudhead's obtundity (O hell, here comes our funeral! O pest, I'll miss the post!) that the more carrots you chop, the more turnips you slit, the more murphies you peel, the more onions you cry over, the more bullbeef you butch, the more mutton you crackerhack, the more potherbs you pound, the fiercer the fire and the longer your spoon and the harder you gruel with more grease to your elbow the merrier fumes your new Irish stew.


I had to read Ulysses and A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man back to back. I was glad to move on to Faulkner for a lighter read. Holy crap balls.


----------



## happy as a clam

VermisciousKnid said:


> Sniffer of carrion, premature gravedigger, seeker of the nest of evil in the bosom of a good word, you, who sleep at our vigil and fast for our feast, you with your dislocated reason, have cutely foretold, a jophet in your own absence, by blind poring upon your many scalds and burns and blisters, impetiginous sore and pustules, by the auspices of that raven cloud, your shade, and by the auguries of rooks in parlament, death with every disaster, the dynamatisation of colleagues, the reducing of records to ashes, the levelling of all customs by blazes, the return of a lot of sweetempered gunpowdered didst unto dudst but it never stphruck your mudhead's obtundity (O hell, here comes our funeral! O pest, I'll miss the post!) that the more carrots you chop, the more turnips you slit, the more murphies you peel, the more onions you cry over, the more bullbeef you butch, the more mutton you crackerhack, the more potherbs you pound, the fiercer the fire and the longer your spoon and the harder you gruel with more grease to your elbow the merrier fumes your new Irish stew.


This makes PERFECT sense!! (He's talking about First Aid for scalds and burns, right? Or wait... maybe it's how to make an Irish stew with beef, turnips and carrots!.... Or....maybe he just smoked an unknown substance?!)

:rofl:


----------



## BucksBunny

Verm now I am calm I am taking on what you say, and thank you for it. See I can do it when I want any way good Mod stuff but a point for future. I am new to TAM and felt I was being loaded on I can stand my own corner. But to get a slap from Mods hurt on top of it if people had a problem with my thoughts well, next thread move on some well meaning maybe tried to point it out.

No need to pile on and make me feel bad or accuse me of drinking or stuff like soe did. I am encouraged that we could have a talk about it but also not encouraged my one word was singled out on a bad night. In my defence I was at work and on my phone so it ran on a bit PITA to switch to other characters, but still people can read or give up they don't need to comment or attack block, ignore don't be nasty or have to comment. Some I am sure had good heart some did not so as a new to that could have easy driven me off with a Mod warning not what I think you want so live and learn I have learned my part maybe if not on phone but hey hard to read move on so what I have seen solid wals of text no one coments on so why jump on me? For TAM I had a finger over buton to send a message you would have banned me for, I don't think that is where you want people to go so maybe you can learn as well. I am not angry any more and calm looking at things but still feel some thing is not right to focus on my writting is one thing but that is not a crime just don't read it, to call me out time and time again for it is ugly.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Amplexor said:


> I had to read Ulysses and A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man back to back. I was glad to move on to Faulkner for a lighter read. Holy crap balls.


Good Lord, your teachers were cruel! Faulkner!

"In a strange room you must empty yourself for sleep. And before you are emptied for sleep, what are you. And when you are emptied for sleep, you are not. And when you are filled with sleep, you never were. I don't know what I am. I don't know if I am or not. Jewel knows he is, because he does not know that he does not know whether he is or not. He cannot empty himself for sleep because he is not what he is and he is what he is not. Beyond the unlamped wall I can hear the rain shaping the wagon that is ours, the load that is no longer theirs that felled and sawed it nor yet theirs that bought it and which is not ours either, lie on our wagon though it does, since only the wind and the rain shape it only to Jewel and me, that are not asleep. *And since sleep is is-not and rain and wind are was, it is not. Yet the wagon is, because when the wagon is was, Addie Bundren will not be. And Jewel is, so Addie Bundren must be. And then I must be, or I could not empty myself for sleep in a strange room. And so if I am not emptied yet, I am is.*"

As a high school student this would have aggravated me to no end!

ETA: quotation marks around the Faulkner so that y'all can distinguish his writing from mine.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

happy as a clam said:


> This makes PERFECT sense!! (He's talking about First Aid for scalds and burns, right? Or wait... maybe it's how to make an Irish stew with beef, turnips and carrots!.... Or....maybe he just smoked an unknown substance?!)
> 
> :rofl:


It's wonderful but I don't know what it means. I never got through Finnegan's Wake the first time. I'll have to try it again.


----------



## happy as a clam

VermisciousKnid said:


> It's wonderful but I don't know what it means. I never got through Finnegan's Wake the first time. I'll have to try it again.


I love a challenge, VK! Off to download Finnegan's Wake onto my Kindle. (I just love to torture myself!)

:rofl:


----------



## Amplexor

VermisciousKnid said:


> Good Lord, your teachers were cruel! Faulkner!
> .


No the high school reading was much easier and enjoyable. 1984, The Outsiders, Animal Farm, Lord of the Flies, Diary of Anne Frank, To Kill a Mockingbird, A Separate Peace. All great books. The heavier stuff I read in college.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

happy as a clam said:


> I love a challenge, VK! Off to download Finnegan's Wake onto my Kindle. (I just love to torture myself!)
> 
> :rofl:


You are a brave one!


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Amplexor said:


> No the high school reading was much easier and enjoyable. 1984, The Outsiders, Animal Farm, Lord of the Flies, Diary of Anne Frank, To Kill a Mockingbird, A Separate Peace. All great books. The heavier stuff I read in college.


Ah. My high school reading was like yours, but my son was treated to Faulkner, Melville, Steinbeck, Cather, and others in his senior year of HS. He was angry about it, especially with 'As I Lay Dying".


----------



## sidney2718

Amplexor said:


> James Joyce anyone???


Good grief!


----------



## sidney2718

VermisciousKnid said:


> Yes. Challenging. Entertaining.
> 
> Sniffer of carrion, premature gravedigger, seeker of the nest of evil in the bosom of a good word, you, who sleep at our vigil and fast for our feast, you with your dislocated reason, have cutely foretold, a jophet in your own absence, by blind poring upon your many scalds and burns and blisters, impetiginous sore and pustules, by the auspices of that raven cloud, your shade, and by the auguries of rooks in parlament, death with every disaster, the dynamatisation of colleagues, the reducing of records to ashes, the levelling of all customs by blazes, the return of a lot of sweetempered gunpowdered didst unto dudst but it never stphruck your mudhead's obtundity (O hell, here comes our funeral! O pest, I'll miss the post!) that the more carrots you chop, the more turnips you slit, the more murphies you peel, the more onions you cry over, the more bullbeef you butch, the more mutton you crackerhack, the more potherbs you pound, the fiercer the fire and the longer your spoon and the harder you gruel with more grease to your elbow the merrier fumes your new Irish stew.


But note that the phrasing is indicated by commas. Joyce is difficult but I've found that reading it aloud really helps.


----------



## sidney2718

Amplexor said:


> I had to read Ulysses and A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man back to back. I was glad to move on to Faulkner for a lighter read. Holy crap balls.


I found Portrait easy compared to Ulysses. Finnigan's Wake was beyond me.


----------



## pidge70

Idk who this JohnConrad guy is, but he seems to get banned alot for a newbie.


----------



## Catherine602

JohnConrad does not seem offensive. His posts are good and helpful.


----------



## Ms. GP

pidge70 said:


> Idk who this JohnConrad guy is, but he seems to get banned alot for a newbie.


It's a conspiracy! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski

pidge70 said:


> Idk who this JohnConrad guy is, but he seems to get banned alot for a newbie.





Ms. GP said:


> It's a conspiracy!


Could be due to PM's.


----------



## LongWalk

JohnConrad might be one of those guys who PMs women about their panties – 100% organic cotton, I hope. Breathing through a good pair can relieve asthma... can they be attached in a PM? 

I did not read Moby **** in high school, though it was on the list. Got to it a year or so ago. It is a great book.

Joyce's short works are easier. "A Painful Case" in Dubliners treats infidelity in a way that is unacceptable, according to TAM. But Joyce's punch is so hard and sure that you cannot block it.

I just finished Little Bird of Heaven by another Joyce (Carol Oates). Infidelity and its consequences are central.


----------



## vellocet

Ms. GP said:


> It's a conspiracy!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hey, you say this sarcastically........however....


----------



## BucksBunny

Cute bunny and hugs


----------



## BucksBunny

Hugs and kisses


----------



## 3putt

BucksBunny said:


> Ok been fighting so this is the penalty box. I did not say any thing bad well really. In words you can spell so I just sit here till I get my penalty I even said it structured and every thing so they understood. Why do I feel Mods rush to my last post? Had to be said.


WT.....?!?!


----------



## BucksBunny

Hugs and kisses


----------



## happy as a clam

Bucks... Why do you keep busting on the mods? This is like the third rant where you keep calling them out. What's up with that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blondilocks

happy as a clam said:


> Bucks... Why do you keep busting on the mods? This is like the third rant where you keep calling them out. What's up with that?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Mods - the rockstars of the internet. Mod groupies, who woulda thunk.


----------



## BucksBunny

Hugs and kiss


----------



## Voltaire2013

Catherine602 said:


> JohnConrad does not seem offensive. His posts are good and helpful.



Maybe we only see his words and the mods are at 50k observing his actions? :smthumbup:

Cheers,
V(13)


----------



## Omego

Totally off the subject but doesn't everyone just love 3putt's avatar? I just saw it.


----------



## Miss Taken

Reminds me of my computer this morning after a Windows update. It blue screened on me, refused to boot, and pointed and laughed in my face. Zero damns were given.


----------



## 3putt

Omego said:


> Totally off the subject but doesn't everyone just love 3putt's avatar? I just saw it.


It was an easy selection.


----------



## Omego

3putt said:


> It was an easy selection.


:rofl:


----------



## ChristianGrey

Blondilocks said:


> Mods - the rockstars of the internet. Mod groupies, who woulda thunk.


----------



## BucksBunny

Hugs and Kittens


----------



## notmyrealname4

Amplexor said:


> *James Joyce anyone???*





VermisciousKnid said:


> Sniffer of carrion, premature gravedigger, seeker of the nest of evil in the bosom of a good word, you, who sleep at our vigil and fast for our feast, you with your dislocated reason, have cutely foretold, a jophet in your own absence, by blind poring upon your many scalds and burns and blisters, impetiginous sore and pustules, by the auspices of that raven cloud, your shade, and by the auguries of rooks in parlament, death with every disaster, the dynamatisation of colleagues, the reducing of records to ashes, the levelling of all customs by blazes, the return of a lot of sweetempered gunpowdered didst unto dudst but it never stphruck your mudhead's obtundity (O hell, here comes our funeral! O pest, I'll miss the post!) that the more carrots you chop, the more turnips you slit, the more murphies you peel, the more onions you cry over, the more bullbeef you butch, the more mutton you crackerhack, the more potherbs you pound, the fiercer the fire and the longer your spoon and the harder you gruel with more grease to your elbow the merrier fumes your new Irish stew.


*^^^ Cliff Notes, anyone???*:crazy:


----------



## notmyrealname4

BucksBunny said:


> Nucking Futs,
> 
> Point taken but I was not at my best during that one.
> 
> Was sort of spitting mad so to speak. Is this better?




BucksBunny,

The above style is ideal for these types of forums 

That's great that you are a fan of Jack Kerouac and beatnik culture; but that isn't what TAM is about.

Btw, I love your avatar photo.


----------



## honcho

BucksBunny said:


> Personal I find 3putt avatar an offence to the interwhizthing protocol (if there is such a thing). It annoys me more than dancing turtles should be banned for it or some Fatwa issued against it. But more important than that he makes me look bad!! Stomp Off grumbling about nothing wrong with cute bunny or cat Avatars. (To make sure know in jest)


Don't tease the turtle...they do have a powerful bite :lol:


----------



## BucksBunny

Hugs and kisses


----------



## Catherine602

intheory said:


> BucksBunny,
> 
> The above style is ideal for these types of forums
> 
> That's great that you are a fan of Jack Kerouac and beatnik culture; but that isn't what TAM is about.
> 
> Btw, I love your avatar photo.


Off the subject but I don't understand BucksBunny's posts at all. Do you mean it is reminiscent of Kerouac's prose?? Don't understand anything. :scratchhead:


----------



## notmyrealname4

BucksBunny said:


> Would yout think it baiting if I put up a thread in members section like teach me to write I am not dowing but my style comes from USA why I have a huge smile *Jack Kerouac is my writing hero his style difficult to understsnd free flow yip I am doing that style *and love it or hate it I don't care any more but could be a fun book club in sociAL i =*I like 50;s stuff *but classic **** Twaun abs Steunberg can cioe inwih Engkish cassics. Who knows migh take off.





Catherine602 said:


> Off the subject but I don't understand BucksBunny's posts at all. Do you mean it is reminiscent of Kerouac's prose?? Don't understand anything. :scratchhead:


Well, it is BucksBunny's take on it; if I understand correctly??

Good chance that I'm not understanding correctly


----------



## GusPolinski

Catherine602 said:


> Off the subject but I don't understand BucksBunny's posts at all. Do you mean it is reminiscent of Kerouac's prose?? Don't understand anything. :scratchhead:





intheory said:


> Well, it is BucksBunny's take on it; if I understand correctly??
> 
> Good chance that I'm not understanding correctly


IIRC, according to BucksBunny, it's probably a simple matter of "British" English vs. "American" English.

Having read several thousand posts/replies from more than a few of our English-speaking brethren on the other side of the pond, I'm not quite convinced that's it.

As in at all.


----------



## happy as a clam

Doesn't BB explain her dialect as some mix of C*ckney/Welsh? Or something like that? She posted somewhere about it in another thread.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BucksBunny

I might at times throw a free fall chain of words together I am an oblivious witch for that and should be burned at the stake for it at every opportunity, see I like words even when I am turning joke on me obvious for those that don’t get it. But I am really sick of it in truth. 

I have put with a week of ridicule that I tried to ride with a laugh and a good heart in many posts. Tried to ride it out even down to crazy mother of a dog is full of BS and I wont read what she posts I really don’t like how she taps keyboard, Nah got to go better than that and come on past for a kick. I will be very happy looking in the mirror tomorrow can you say the same? 

I wrote 9 reply none was right Catharine no rant at you in any way or Guss. Enough is enough for me clear said TAM is not for me I could rant for pages but no brought up to be a lady so curtsey.

Thank you for having me and very sorry to all I upset with use of words in any way. Clear made to me it’s a real big issue they are owned and only some can use and in a way they approve of what a wonderful world we live in. Went 3 pages back and destroyed my posts I put thought and time into so you can heal and get over my terrible use of English that has wounded you so bad. Have also edit my other posts so to lessen any offence they might have brought,

Gee pitch forks and torches run the Witch out of town or what?

Yea black reefer jacket is mine mod I know where door is and leaving thanks to Coffee great work you know I was winding up your a great Mod.

BucksBunny will be a lady to the last no calling out curtsey to room and thank you for hosting it was a very pleasant time. What I got to say for manners still swing my jacket on wander to door with a heavy heart it did not need to be like this. 

Jacket on done up walking see you sorry for any and all offence my language caused to you all my head held high strides out. Knowing I came with an open heart and nothing but good intentions. 

You all can read that can you? 

Shrug smile to self your lose take care and be happy.


----------



## Blondilocks

Well, okey dokey.


----------



## Cynthia

:scratchhead:


----------



## Catherine602

I wrote non but question, invitation rant non reciprocal non desired for. Longed for souls clarity. Farewell to Bucking back is welcomed and longed. Confusion is witch agenda to need help TAMer. Witch agenda for real. Evil flee way fore meet hinder part with force of boot.


----------



## GusPolinski

Catherine602 said:


> I wrote non but question, invitation rant non reciprocal non desired for. Longed for souls clarity. Farewell to Bucking back is welcomed and longed. Confusion is witch agenda to need help TAMer. Witch agenda for real. Evil flee way fore meet hinder part with force of boot.


I'm not quite sure why, but ^this^ reminds me of the rather painful two weeks that I spent reading Chaucer in my AP English class.


----------



## GusPolinski

BucksBunny said:


> I might at times throw a free fall chain of words together I am an oblivious witch for that and should be burned at the stake for it at every opportunity, see I like words even when I am turning joke on me obvious for those that don’t get it. But I am really sick of it in truth.
> 
> I have put with a week of ridicule that I tried to ride with a laugh and a good heart in many posts. Tried to ride it out even down to crazy mother of a dog is full of BS and I wont read what she posts I really don’t like how she taps keyboard, Nah got to go better than that and come on past for a kick. I will be very happy looking in the mirror tomorrow can you say the same?
> 
> I wrote 9 reply none was right Catharine no rant at you in any way or Guss. Enough is enough for me clear said TAM is not for me I could rant for pages but no brought up to be a lady so curtsey.
> 
> Thank you for having me and very sorry to all I upset with use of words in any way. Clear made to me it’s a real big issue they are owned and only some can use and in a way they approve of what a wonderful world we live in. Went 3 pages back and destroyed my posts I put thought and time into so you can heal and get over my terrible use of English that has wounded you so bad. Have also edit my other posts so to lessen any offence they might have brought,
> 
> Gee pitch forks and torches run the Witch out of town or what?
> 
> Yea black reefer jacket is mine mod I know where door is and leaving thanks to Coffee great work you know I was winding up your a great Mod.
> 
> BucksBunny will be a lady to the last no calling out curtsey to room and thank you for hosting it was a very pleasant time. What I got to say for manners still swing my jacket on wander to door with a heavy heart it did not need to be like this.
> 
> Jacket on done up walking see you sorry for any and all offence my language caused to you all my head held high strides out. Knowing I came with an open heart and nothing but good intentions.
> 
> You all can read that can you?
> 
> Shrug smile to self your lose take care and be happy.


No offense intended, but I _have_ to ask... is English your native language?


----------



## larry.gray

I think it's a computer throwing keyword.search terms in, not an actual person.


----------



## BucksBunny

Yea I am still around thought I would be polite and tidy up my threads before I leave and my profile. Just had to come back one more time because hey you took hit at me one more time when I was polite.

Gus if I said Stor-data-le co-faiclair to you would you guess what I speak at home? Or Je n'ai pas de soinsin 1 of the 4 language I speak means I don’t care by the way how many languages do you speak? And Gaelic was your welcome to your opinion I active encouraging people to have an opinion it’s a good thing. Keep doing it but don’t take cheap shots in the process they might be a real person that has feelings and hurts. Oh a regular human being like you trying to make way through life could feel hurt from that all flesh and blood you know.

All polite and stuff I am packing up and moving out so can you save your laughing at me till at least I walk out the door please? 

Dear Gus (don’t have same ring as dear Abbey) I think all my points are proven by last couple of posts yours truly confused internetwhiz responder funny how you get enough of it to be annoyed enough to come have a go at me but not enough to see my style.

So nice as nice hold off for 30mins while I do a quick clean up and I will never annoy you again please. 

Was so tempted to call you a bad word so I could get banned but better than that.

Profile don’t give a delete all or a kill button, so back off till I can take any content I feel personal about off TAM then I will leave you in peace. I have not been bad, I tried to contribute in my way. I gave respect so let me walk with dignity, not to much to ask for is it? My time 2.07am Monday 19th Jan can we all stop the hurt and pain please I will be gone by 2.30am promise


----------



## GusPolinski

larry.gray said:


> I think it's a computer throwing keyword.search terms in, not an actual person.












Or, rather, yet another instance of Google Translate demonstrating how very far away we are from a true "universal translator".


----------



## meson

Catherine602 said:


> I wrote non but question, invitation rant non reciprocal non desired for. Longed for souls clarity. Farewell to Bucking back is welcomed and longed. Confusion is witch agenda to need help TAMer. Witch agenda for real. Evil flee way fore meet hinder part with force of boot.


:rofl:

By Jove I think you've got it!


----------



## GusPolinski

BucksBunny said:


> Yea I am still around thought I would be polite and tidy up my threads before I leave and my profile. Just had to come back one more time because hey you took hit at me one more time when I was polite.
> 
> Gus if I said Stor-data-le co-faiclair to you would you guess what I speak at home? Or Je n'ai pas de soinsin 1 of the 4 language I speak means I don’t care by the way how many languages do you speak? And Gaelic was your welcome to your opinion I active encouraging people to have an opinion it’s a good thing. Keep doing it but don’t take cheap shots in the process they might be a real person that has feelings and hurts. Oh a regular human being like you trying to make way through life could feel hurt from that all flesh and blood you know.
> 
> All polite and stuff I am packing up and moving out so can you save your laughing at me till at least I walk out the door please?
> 
> Dear Gus (don’t have same ring as dear Abbey) I think all my points are proven by last couple of posts yours truly confused internetwhiz responder funny how you get enough of it to be annoyed enough to come have a go at me but not enough to see my style.
> 
> So nice as nice hold off for 30mins while I do a quick clean up and I will never annoy you again please.
> 
> Was so tempted to call you a bad word so I could get banned but better than that.
> 
> Profile don’t give a delete all or a kill button, so back off till I can take any content I feel personal about off TAM then I will leave you in peace. I have not been bad, I tried to contribute in my way. I gave respect so let me walk with dignity, not to much to ask for is it? My time 2.07am Monday 19th Jan can we all stop the hurt and pain please I will be gone by 2.30am promise


You've misunderstood me, and that's fine, as it's just another example of the "lost in translation" back and forth that's been going on in a number of threads to which you've contributed.

It has *NOT* been my intent to either hurt or ridicule you. All I've said -- whether subtly or bluntly -- is that you're clearly not a native speaker of any flavor of the English language. *And there is nothing "wrong" with that.*

Oh, and that whatever app you're using for translation from your native language (Gaelic?) to English is failing you in a pretty spectacular way.

As for the rest...

* I speak two languages -- one natively, and the other well enough to (a) order a round of beers, (b) get me into trouble, or (c) both. 

* While I'm honestly not attempting to bait you per se, I'll say this... I've got pretty thick skin, so feel free to call me whatever you like. I can pretty much assure you that (a) I've been called far, far worse, and (b) that it isn't very likely to bother me.

Having said all of that, allow me to now say this...

I don't think that TAM is the place for you, but that is due solely to what is clearly a pretty serious language barrier issue... AND NOTHING ELSE.


----------



## BucksBunny

There all tidy now hugs and kisses sorry I ran 11min late some threads were difficult to find.


----------



## notmyrealname4

BucksBunny said:


> There all tidy now hugs and kisses sorry I ran 11min late some threads were difficult to find.


Bucks,

I'm sorry if you feel you have to leave. Folks here at TAM like to have fun and make jokes here and there.

I don't think anyone was trying to make fun of you being a native Irish Gaelic speaker. That is fascinating.

But I have to tell you; your posts are very, very difficult to understand. Sometimes, I've read them a couple of times over. And I am able to pick out a clause here and there that I can comprehend.

That's nobody's "fault". I admire you for participating in a second language. I don't know a syllable of Irish Gaelic

If you want to join forums that are populated by native English speakers, it would probably be helpful to further develop your English (at least written, which is different than spoken, of course).

I'd love hearing an Irish person (from Ireland) giving their perspective on love, marriage and relationships. It's just frustrating when I can't "get" what you are saying.

Best wishes.


----------



## larry.gray

GusPolinski said:


> Or, rather, yet another instance of Google Translate demonstrating how very far away we are from a true "universal translator".


That makes a LOT of sense Gus. I would assume that google translate isn't going to be good at translating some of the less common languages.

I'm usually pretty good at picking out the top 10 or so languages run through a translator. I work at a multi-national corporations and I spend less than 50% of my time working with native english speakers. I've learned quite a bit to pick up on the quirks various other speakers use when speaking in english.


----------



## Catherine602

BucksBunny said:


> I might at times throw a free fall chain of words together I am an oblivious witch for that and should be burned at the stake for it at every opportunity, see I like words even when I am turning joke on me obvious for those that don’t get it. But I am really sick of it in truth.
> 
> I have put with a week of ridicule that I tried to ride with a laugh and a good heart in many posts. Tried to ride it out even down to crazy mother of a dog is full of BS and I wont read what she posts I really don’t like how she taps keyboard, Nah got to go better than that and come on past for a kick. I will be very happy looking in the mirror tomorrow can you say the same?
> 
> I wrote 9 reply none was right Catharine no rant at you in any way or Guss. Enough is enough for me clear said TAM is not for me I could rant for pages but no brought up to be a lady so curtsey.
> 
> Thank you for having me and very sorry to all I upset with use of words in any way. Clear made to me it’s a real big issue they are owned and only some can use and in a way they approve of what a wonderful world we live in. Went 3 pages back and destroyed my posts I put thought and time into so you can heal and get over my terrible use of English that has wounded you so bad. Have also edit my other posts so to lessen any offence they might have brought,
> 
> Gee pitch forks and torches run the Witch out of town or what?
> 
> Yea black reefer jacket is mine mod I know where door is and leaving thanks to Coffee great work you know I was winding up your a great Mod.
> 
> BucksBunny will be a lady to the last no calling out curtsey to room and thank you for hosting it was a very pleasant time. What I got to say for manners still swing my jacket on wander to door with a heavy heart it did not need to be like this.
> 
> Jacket on done up walking see you sorry for any and all offence my language caused to you all my head held high strides out. Knowing I came with an open heart and nothing but good intentions.
> 
> You all can read that can you?
> 
> Shrug smile to self your lose take care and be happy.


Thus Spake Zarathustra :smnotworthy:


----------



## Anon Pink

Damn Catherine! You're good!


----------



## Catherine602

Anon 

Thank you but I still can't understand what just happened. Who or what was that? Also, not so nice coming here to crank around people who are working out problems. Snarky nastiness does not fit. Plus, we were having fun (most of the time).


----------



## Anon Pink

Catherine602 said:


> Anon
> 
> Thank you but I still can't understand what just happened. Who or what was that? Also, not so nice coming here to crank around people who are working out problems. Snarky nastiness does not fit. Plus, we were having fun (most of the time).


Me neither. I never know what the heck he is talking about. I was hugely impressed by how well you spoke his language. That's hard to do!


----------



## Blondilocks

Bucks was (supposedly) a girl.


----------



## vms

Bucks wasn't very nice in PMs either. Rather full of herself too. Seemed to have a chip on her shoulder when she came in. Not very helpful.


----------



## Catherine602

I thought she was a man too (sorry guys). What I mean is that the nature of the unpleasantness seemed more male than the unpleasantness of women. 

Definitely a hostile agenda. Well, bless her.


----------



## Ikaika

Catherine602 said:


> I thought she was a man too (sorry guys). What I mean is that the nature of the unpleasantness seemed more male than the unpleasantness of women.
> 
> Definitely a hostile agenda. Well, bless her.



When I first came here a few thought I was a woman, then I put up a voice sample and a pic in my album.


----------



## Nucking Futs

Ikaika said:


> When I first came here a few thought I was a woman, then I put up a voice sample and a pic in my album.


I knew you were a man. After all, you're a scientist. _*Nucking puts on his asbestos underwear*_























I had to. Couldn't resist.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Catherine602 said:


> I thought she was a man too (sorry guys). What I mean is that the nature of the unpleasantness seemed more male than the unpleasantness of women.
> 
> Definitely a hostile agenda. Well, bless her.


!!!!!!!

Dig that hole...


----------



## Catherine602

VermisciousKnid said:


> !!!!!!!
> 
> Dig that hole...


----------



## Anon Pink

Nucking Futs said:


> I knew you were a man. After all, you're a scientist. _*Nucking puts on his asbestos underwear*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to. Couldn't resist.



I beg your pardon?


----------



## Miss Taken

This thread....


----------



## askari

Although my opinions might be differ to others, I always try to be respectful...its called 'respect'!

I've never been banned but I have had a couple of my threads simply disappear without notice. Moderators had binned them.

If would have been nice and simply polite, to have received a PM from said moderator saying that it had been deleted and why.


----------



## vellocet

Another BS bites the dust. KingwoodKev


----------



## arbitrator

vellocet said:


> Another BS bites the dust. KingwoodKev


*Yeah, Vel! Kev seems like a great guy, but got overly vociferous over cheating spouses(Hell,I do that!) and knocking religion! I don't exactly know what he did, but I do hope that he comes back when his "time-out" is done!*


----------



## vellocet

arbitrator said:


> *Yeah, Vel! Kev seems like a great guy, but got overly vociferous over cheating spouses(Hell,I do that!) and knocking religion! I don't exactly know what he did, but I do hope that he comes back when his "time-out" is done!*


Nothing any worse than anyone that baited him did. I tried to warn him to not let them pull him in.


----------



## happy as a clam

Ouch... I saw some of those posts and wondered if he knew he was skating on the edge...

Of course, having skated on the edge myself, many times, GO KEV!!

:rofl:

(Please don't ban me, Mods... it's purely a joke  har-de-har-har)


----------



## vellocet

And behind the scenes its, GO TEAM!


----------



## happy as a clam

vellocet said:


> And behind the scenes its, GO TEAM!


Wait... isn't that DEEJO in the background?!?!

:lol:


----------



## vellocet

happy as a clam said:


> Wait... isn't that DEEJO in the background?!?!
> 
> :lol:


No, NO its not!!! You trying to get me in trouble??

THIS is Deejo


----------



## ConanHub

vellocet said:


> Another BS bites the dust. KingwoodKev


Let me guess.... Dealing with anger thread?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vellocet

ConanHub said:


> Let me guess.... Dealing with anger thread?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not sure. Hard to tell, but that would be my guess.


----------



## ConanHub

vellocet said:


> Not sure. Hard to tell, but that would be my guess.


Hope he keeps doing well. His situation seemed on the upswing and TAM was apparently helping.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski

vellocet said:


> Another BS bites the dust. KingwoodKev


It's funny that you'd choose this GIF to make your point.

After all, if you choose to initiate a conversation w/ an elbow, you should probably expect to take an elbow to the face.


----------



## vellocet

GusPolinski said:


> It's funny that you'd choose this GIF to make your point.
> 
> After all, if you choose to initiate a conversation w/ an elbow, you should probably expect to take an elbow to the face.


The elbow grazed the top of his head. And at the last second he decided to feign a foul, fall backwards on purpose and grab the bottom of his cheek, not the top of his head. 

But Kev isn't Lebron in this situation if that's what your thinking.


----------



## vellocet

How bout this one Gus? Takes a little shot to the back, pauses for a split second, and instead of falling forward being consistent with the hit from the rear up high, he bends backward.


----------



## GusPolinski

vellocet said:


> The elbow grazed the top of his head. And at the last second he decided to feign a foul, fall backwards on purpose and grab the bottom of his cheek, not the top of his head.
> 
> But Kev isn't Lebron in this situation if that's what your thinking.


Ah.


----------



## GusPolinski

vellocet said:


> How bout this one Gus? Takes a little shot to the back, pauses for a split second, and instead of falling forward being consistent with the hit from the rear up high, he bends backward.


It's like watching Jeter (*cough* Cheater!) at the plate.


----------



## Deejo

vellocet said:


> No, NO its not!!! You trying to get me in trouble??
> 
> THIS is Deejo


Ok, that made me LOL.


----------



## vellocet

Deejo said:


> Ok, that made me LOL.


That is one of the rare SNL skits that brought tears to my eyes


----------



## arbitrator

*And speaking of bannings, does anyone have any idea of what got our friend Ms. Happy As A Clam temporarily sacked? *


----------



## Blondilocks

arbitrator said:


> *And speaking of bannings, does anyone have any idea of what got our friend Ms. Happy As A Clam temporarily sacked? *


Maybe she became Snappy As A Clam, again.


----------



## vellocet

arbitrator said:


> *And speaking of bannings, does anyone have any idea of what got our friend Ms. Happy As A Clam temporarily sacked? *


Its the Team I tell ya!!! The Team


----------



## pidge70

I just saw she got banned. That truly sucks as I really like her. Hopefully she comes back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doubletrouble

Deejo said:


> Ok, that made me LOL.


But you STILL didn't give Vell a like.


----------



## wmn1

I like both Vellocet and Happy. Can't wait until they are back


----------



## Blondilocks

Vel is gone again? Well, he'll be back. You can't keep a good man down.


----------



## LongWalk

What did V and HC get time outs for?


----------



## 4x4

arbitrator said:


> *And speaking of bannings, does anyone have any idea of what got our friend Ms. Happy As A Clam temporarily sacked? *


Was she riding TCW too hard in her thread?


----------



## GusPolinski

Happy is generally pretty cool. And I'd even say that I'm a fan.

BUT...

...with respect to _some_ of her replies, she should probably think about using an egg timer or similar tool as a sort of "cool down" mechanism before clicking the "Submit Reply" button.


----------



## LongWalk

TCW?


----------



## GusPolinski

LongWalk said:


> TCW?


Just guessing...

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/98817-ld-husband-journal-221.html#post11859697


----------



## soccermom2three

The Curious Wife


----------



## larry.gray

GusPolinski said:


> Just guessing...
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/98817-ld-husband-journal-221.html#post11859697


:iagree:

I saw that one and I wasn't surprised by the ban.


----------



## meson

And/or this:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/249889-romance.html#post11845929


----------



## 4x4

Holland and Clam can both be bulls in a china shop when they are passionate on a topic. Put them head to head and it's PPV worthy. TAM loses if either were gone.


----------



## Anon Pink

4x4 said:


> Holland and Clam can both be bulls in a china shop when they are passionate on a topic. Put them head to head and it's PPV worthy. TAM loses if either were gone.



Are you sure you don't have Holland mixed up with someone else? I've never seen her post as you've described above.


----------



## LongWalk

I can see Clam's probable offending post. It was not something really terrible but she made the discussion personal. She mentioned that she might get banned for it. We've seen that before.

Going to write something you know you shouldn't and then mention the danger of a ban as if that somehow will get you off the hook. Actually just draws more critical eyes.


----------



## 4x4

Anon Pink said:


> Are you sure you don't have Holland mixed up with someone else? I've never seen her post as you've described above.


I didn't mean that in a negative way. Only that neither are afraid to be direct when they want. I just used a little hyperbole.  I appreciate that quality in both of them and many other posters here.


----------



## Cynthia

I would think that prefacing a post by saying you think this might get you a ban and it will be worth it is likely to get a person banned whether the post would have brought a ban or not. I cannot imagine prefacing a post with a statement that it is worth getting banned over.


----------



## larry.gray

I see Clam is no longer banned but she's not posting yet. Hopefully she comes back soon.


----------



## vellocet

And now MovingAhead has been banned.


----------



## tacoma

I have no idea how I've avoided being banned from this place for so long.

I'm downright obnoxious at times


----------



## pidge70

vellocet said:


> And now MovingAhead has been banned.


Dafuq?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pidge70

tacoma said:


> I have no idea how I've avoided being banned from this place for so long.
> 
> I'm downright obnoxious at times


:iagree:.....:rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blossom Leigh




----------



## Catherine602

tacoma said:


> I have no idea how I've avoided being banned from this place for so long.
> 
> I'm downright obnoxious at times


You?? 

No way.


----------



## vellocet

pidge70 said:


> Dafuq?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yup, Dafuq


----------



## vellocet

FrenchFry said:


> :iagree: I really like this idea. *Shoot, we can even put the moderator name on there*...No shame here.


Going back to the beginning of this thread I found this on the first page.

So as to the bolded...you can? I was told I couldn't even be told what post I was banned for back in October. Was also told I couldn't be told who issued the banning...not that I care who did the banning. But it brings up an interesting question.

Which is it? The post in question can be identified....or not? My thought is if you know who issued the ban, then its known which post it was.


----------



## tacoma

pidge70 said:


> :iagree:.....:rofl:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's a first.


----------



## Blondilocks

vellocet said:


> Going back to the beginning of this thread I found this on the first page.
> 
> So as to the bolded...you can? I was told I couldn't even be told what post I was banned for back in October. Was also told I couldn't be told who issued the banning...not that I care who did the banning. But it brings up an interesting question.
> 
> Which is it? The post in question can be identified....or not? My thought is if you know who issued the ban, then its known which post it was.


Vel, it could simply be a board policy to not identify the offending post so as to not get into a p!ssing contest with the members as to just how ban-able the offense actually was. Although, it would make it easier to avoid that mistake in the future. 

Then, again, the mods aren't paid so they may not want to spend any more time on it than they have to. They have lives, doncha know?


----------



## Amplexor

Blondilocks said:


> Vel, it could simply be a board policy to not identify the offending post so as to not get into a p!ssing contest with the members as to just how ban-able the offense actually was. Although, it would make it easier to avoid that mistake in the future.
> 
> Then, again, the mods aren't paid so they may not want to spend any more time on it than they have to. They have lives, doncha know?


There really isn't any set policy that I am aware of, each of us handles as we feel is necessary. If I execute a ban, I am happy to own it and explain to the best of my recollection why I did it to the banned member. If another mod does it I will not discuss who did it. That is up to the individual mod. Yes you are correct, we don't wish to spend a lot of our time digging through posts to determine why the ban was issued. People need to just learn from the experience and let it go.


----------



## arbitrator

*I always thought that the Mods got some kind of compensation for their work!*


----------



## Amplexor

arbitrator said:


> *I always thought that the Mods got some kind of compensation for their work!*


Nope, we do it solely for the power trip. 

Seriously, when Chris and Jen owned and operated the forum, they were very generous with a holiday gift card. It was much appreciated. Maybe we should do something about that with the new ownership.


----------



## arbitrator

Amplexor said:


> Nope, we do it solely for the power trip.


*Then we're going to have to put you and all of the other Mods in for a big pay raise! Either that, or check to see if someone gave you guys a lobotomy while you were sleeping! You're grossly underpaid for the amount of BS that y'all are subjected to and have to wade through!*


----------



## FrenchFry

Amplexor said:


> There really isn't any set policy that I am aware of, each of us handles as we feel is necessary. If I execute a ban, I am happy to own it and explain to the best of my recollection why I did it to the banned member. If another mod does it I will not discuss who did it. That is up to the individual mod. Yes you are correct, we don't wish to spend a lot of our time digging through posts to determine why the ban was issued. People need to just learn from the experience and let it go.


:iagree: 

This is how I operate as well.


----------



## pidge70

tacoma said:


> That's a first.


Don't make me go all Sonja on your butt.....lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vellocet

Blondilocks said:


> Vel, it could simply be a board policy to not identify the offending post so as to not get into a p!ssing contest with the members as to just how ban-able the offense actually was.


And if that were to have been the case, they could have said such, and then I'd have my answer. And in my case it wouldn't have been to get into any p!ssing match with any other members. I just wanted to know which post it was because I was taken aback at the one in October.

I was just told they have no way of knowing "which" post it was. But if French Fry says its doable to put "who" put the ban up, then that leads me to believe that they DO know which post it was. And if they don't WANT to tell me, then just say so.

Again, I didn't care who reported it, or who did the banning. I just wanted to know which post and believe they know which one it was and could have found out easily. But I was told there was no way of knowing which post it was.


----------



## Amplexor

Amplexor said:


> People need to just learn from the experience and let it go.


----------



## vellocet

Amplexor said:


> People need to just *learn from the experience *and let it go.


Which is why I wanted to know which post it was back in October. Can't learn from experience if I don't know which one it was.

The other bans I know and understood. But that one, sorry, I'm at a loss


----------



## doubletrouble

I dunno. I'm usually careful not to offend (too much). I think I'd know what post got me banned if I typed something out and hit "post." 

Vell, maybe that's not so easy for you. You can get pretty riled up. That's good and fine, by the way, surely no judgement. Just some folks get more passionate about things and then stream of consciousness takes over and WHAM. Ban hammer on your head. 

That said, we have also seen groups here and there who have their favorites. Then you get mob mentality and baiting. Nothing good comes of that.


----------



## vellocet

doubletrouble said:


> I dunno. I'm usually careful not to offend (too much). I think I'd know what post got me banned if I typed something out and hit "post."
> 
> Vell, maybe that's not so easy for you. You can get pretty riled up.


It doesn't have to be offensive to get a ban. My last two had nothing to do with being offensive. If it had, I'd understand. Hell, I was banned before for being offensive. And trust me, I understood and didn't question it at all.


----------



## Thundarr

doubletrouble said:


> I dunno. I'm usually careful not to offend (too much). I think I'd know what post got me banned if I typed something out and hit "post."
> 
> Vell, maybe that's not so easy for you. You can get pretty riled up. That's good and fine, by the way, surely no judgement. Just some folks get more passionate about things and then stream of consciousness takes over and WHAM. Ban hammer on your head.


I we can't assume every ban ever issued was a good one. That would imply perfection. So there's always the possibility that it was just a bad day and not something generally ban worthy.


----------



## Flying_Dutchman

vellocet said:


> Which is why I wanted to know which post it was back in October. Can't learn from experience if I don't know which one it was.


Yep,, ^ That.

If I ever pitch a hissy, I'll know full well why I got the boot.

Otherwise, if I'd made 5 or 6 posts in a day, it'd drive me nuts to not know which was the nawtee one. Less concerned about who did it than the why.

I did chatroom/board modding '98 - '02. It's a thankless task.

We'd have attempts (heated debates) about universal, fair enforcement. "Won't happen." I told 'em and it never did.

US mods, UK mods, Aus/NZ mods. Some hate cussin', some (me) hated flooders. Some hated people 'speaking foreign'.

Some blatantly had 'special privileges' for friends and NONE of us are entirely guiltless of harbouring prejudices.

50+ PMs per night asking how to be a mod. Why? "So I can kick people out." 

Thankless.

Never again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink

I wouldn't take a mod job for pay. What a PIA! 

You mods... I don't get it. I mean thanks but I don't see what the draw is.


----------



## FrenchFry

vellocet said:


> I was just told they have no way of knowing "which" post it was. But if French Fry says its doable to put "who" put the ban up, then that leads me to believe that they DO know which post it was. And if they don't WANT to tell me, then just say so.


Without going into details on the internals:

We know who. Everything else--up to the discretion of the mods.

So, if I answer you, it's pretty much because I did it and can tell you specifics. If I cannot, I won't.


----------



## Thundarr

Anon Pink said:


> I wouldn't take a mod job for pay. What a PIA!
> 
> You mods... I don't get it. I mean thanks but I don't see what the draw is.


Wanting to help seems like a motive; especially if it's a forum that has helped the person.


----------



## Coffee Amore

Anon Pink said:


> I wouldn't take a mod job for pay. What a PIA!
> 
> You mods... I don't get it. I mean thanks but I don't see what the draw is.


I was hoping that if I became a Mod then Deejo would like one of my posts finally, but so far no such luck.


----------



## Anon Pink

Coffee Amore said:


> I was hoping that if I became a Mod then Deejo would like one of my posts finally, but so far no such luck.


Ah forget him CA! I like your posts!


----------



## Anon Pink

Thundarr said:


> Wanting to help seems like a motive; especially if it's a forum that has helped the person.


Okay then. I am appropriately chagrined.


----------



## happy as a clam

vel, arb, Blondilocks, 4x4, wmn1, Gus, pidge (Sweet pidge ), Long Walk, larry.grey ... and anyone else I missed...

I'm back!! 

Blondilocks... You are correct--I must have reverted to my "snappiness" again  ... Someday I will 'splain it all.

Reigning it in for the good of all TAMers. Gus, just purchased an egg-timer for my own good. Couldn't agree more! 

Glad to be back from jail... :thumbup:

P.S. Cynthia... You are correct... Never good to preface a post with a statement predicting your own banishment... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator

:lol:


happy as a clam said:


> vel, arb, Blondilocks, 4x4, wmn1, Gus, pidge (Sweet pidge ), Long Walk, larry.grey ... and anyone else I missed...
> 
> I'm back!!
> 
> Blondilocks... You are correct--I must have reverted to my "snappiness" again  ... Someday I will 'splain it all.
> 
> Reigning it in for the good of all TAMers. Gus, just purchased an egg-timer for my own good. Couldn't agree more!
> 
> Glad to be back from jail... :thumbup:
> 
> P.S. Cynthia... You are correct... *Never good to preface a post with a statement predicting your own banishment... *
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


*As an old wise man once said, "Be careful what you wish for!"*


----------



## happy as a clam

arbitrator said:


> :lol:
> 
> *As an old wise man once said, "Be careful what you wish for!"*


:rofl: So true, so true...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vellocet

happy as a clam said:


> vel, arb, Blondilocks, 4x4, wmn1, Gus, pidge (Sweet pidge ), Long Walk, larry.grey ... and anyone else I missed...
> 
> I'm back!!
> 
> Blondilocks... You are correct--I must have reverted to my "snappiness" again  ... Someday I will 'splain it all.
> 
> Reigning it in for the good of all TAMers. Gus, just purchased an egg-timer for my own good. Couldn't agree more!
> 
> Glad to be back from jail... :thumbup:
> 
> P.S. Cynthia... You are correct... Never good to preface a post with a statement predicting your own banishment...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Welcome back!!!!!


----------



## pidge70

happy as a clam said:


> vel, arb, Blondilocks, 4x4, wmn1, Gus, pidge (Sweet pidge ), Long Walk, larry.grey ... and anyone else I missed...
> 
> I'm back!!
> 
> Blondilocks... You are correct--I must have reverted to my "snappiness" again  ... Someday I will 'splain it all.
> 
> Reigning it in for the good of all TAMers. Gus, just purchased an egg-timer for my own good. Couldn't agree more!
> 
> Glad to be back from jail... :thumbup:
> 
> P.S. Cynthia... You are correct... Never good to preface a post with a statement predicting your own banishment...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Missed you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray

tacoma said:


> I have no idea how I've avoided being banned from this place for so long.
> 
> I'm downright obnoxious at times


You, me and that bouncing green turtule 'get away with it' because of several things: 

Be nice to the fresh arrived. Especially BS and *WS* close to D day.

Be nice to the non-confrontational posters.

Don't instigate.


----------



## pidge70

larry.gray said:


> You, me and that bouncing green turtule 'get away with it' because of several things:
> 
> Be nice to the fresh arrived. Especially BS and *WS* close to D day.
> 
> Be nice to the non-confrontational posters.
> 
> Don't instigate.


The turtle got banned a long time ago. It was epic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vellocet

pidge70 said:


> The turtle got banned a long time ago. It was epic.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nah, the master threadjacker is still here


----------



## happy as a clam

vellocet said:


> Its the Team I tell ya!!! The Team


Just saw this :rofl:

I WISH it was the team!!

Unfortunately, this one was all on me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vellocet

doubletrouble said:


> That said, we have also seen groups here and there who have their favorites. Then you get mob mentality and baiting. Nothing good comes of that.


Nothing good comes from those being baited. 

The baiters get out of it what they want, therefore being good for them.

So to those that would bait, have the courtesy to use something other than stink bait. A worm would be ok. Maybe even some smelt. Leave the fly rod at home.


----------



## tacoma

pidge70 said:


> The turtle got banned a long time ago. It was epic.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank goodness.

I remember when he went on a crusade to get himself banned and failed miserably.

That was right before his crusade to become a Mod.


----------



## vellocet

Oh, I must be thinking of a different turtle. I was thinking of the one that dances around in a circle over, and over, and over again. I was thinking yall were referring to Almostrecovered.


----------



## meson

tacoma said:


> Thank goodness.
> 
> I remember when he went on a crusade to get himself banned and failed miserably.
> 
> That was right before his crusade to become a Mod.


Didn't he get perma banned at one point and raised from the dead? I seemed to remember a petition thread years ago.

He also self banned after TAMgate, deleting his thread, turning off PMs and disappeared for awhile.


----------



## vellocet

What is TAMgate?


----------



## Ikaika

vellocet said:


> What is TAMgate?



A very dark time here on TAM that resulted in a number of people on both sides of the conflict getting pruned, some permanently some temporarily and few (friends that I had the opportunity to meet IRL) leaving voluntarily. 

It started as a debate over a particular thread that does not exist (relatively harmless, most of the time). I mostly read it, but on rare occasions participated. However, it made for some hurt feelings by some that eventually erupted into acerbic post, mostly in the Social forums. Lines and alliances were drawn, and it kept all the mods very very busy. I tried as best as possible to remain as "Switzerland". 

There are other issues associated with TAMgate, I'm not informed enough to understand. Let's hope for better days ahead. TAM can remain as a very helpful place for many that come here, however just be aware that a person with feelings and their own faults are on the other end of each post. Lessons hopefully were learned, as the only reason to bring it up again.


----------



## Amplexor

Ikaika said:


> A very dark time here on TAM that resulted in a number of people on both sides of the conflict getting pruned, some permanently some temporarily


----------



## Ikaika

Amplexor said:


>



That was me... It was me.


----------



## tacoma

meson said:


> Didn't he get perma banned at one point and raised from the dead? I seemed to remember a petition thread years ago.
> 
> He also self banned after TAMgate, deleting his thread, turning off PMs and disappeared for awhile.


Could be, I wasn't spending much time here during and around TAMgate.


----------



## Ikaika

On the other hand Amplexor

http://youtu.be/vZ32rTzmVXM


----------



## pidge70

vellocet said:


> Nah, the master threadjacker is still here


No, I meant he has been banned before. I didn't mean he is banned at the moment.


----------



## Amplexor

pidge70 said:


> No, I meant he has been banned before. I didn't mean he is banned at the moment.


He was complaining that he had never been banned before, so I banned him for an hour so he could claim some thread cred!

Kinda like Justin Bieber trying to go all gangsta!


----------



## tacoma

Amplexor said:


> He was complaining that he had never been banned before, so I banned him for an hour so he could claim some thread cred!
> 
> Kinda like Justin Bieber trying to go all gangsta!


I bet that hour drove him nuts.


----------



## Thundarr

Ikaika said:


> A very dark time here on TAM that resulted in a number of people on both sides of the conflict getting pruned, some permanently some temporarily and few (friends that I had the opportunity to meet IRL) leaving voluntarily.


Seems like there were a couple of conflicts going on there for a while. Maybe the one true conflict to rule them all had a ripple effect. TAMgate sounds so melodramatic :scratchhead:. I guess we need labels.


----------



## happy as a clam

Amplexor said:


> ...so I banned him for an hour so he could claim some *thread cred!*
> 
> Kinda like Justin Bieber trying to go all gangsta!


LOVE THAT TERM!!!!

*thread cred!!!*

Unfortunately, I earned my banning(s) the good, old-fashioned way... too opinionated, (slight) marriage chip-on-my-shoulder, and one glass too many of Pinot Grigio.

Hence, I am taking GusPolinski's advice to purchase an *egg-timer.* Already got it. Need to tame my savage (I truly AM part Cherokee ) quick-tempered responses.

Gus, the ol' egg timer really IS a magnificent tool. :smthumbup:

If MORE married people would employ it, we might see far less "sad" threads here on TAM.

Truly, thanks for the suggestion. You gave me a whole new definition of "counting to ten."


----------



## GusPolinski

happy as a clam said:


> LOVE THAT TERM!!!!
> 
> *thread cred!!!*
> 
> Unfortunately, I earned my banning(s) the good, old-fashioned way... too opinionated, (slight) marriage chip-on-my-shoulder, and one glass too many of Pinot Grigio.
> 
> Hence, I am taking GusPolinski's advice to purchase an *egg-timer.* Already got it. Need to tame my savage (I truly AM part Cherokee ) quick-tempered responses.
> 
> Gus, the ol' egg timer really IS a magnificent tool. :smthumbup:
> 
> If MORE married people would employ it, we might see far less "sad" threads here on TAM.
> 
> Truly, thanks for the suggestion. You gave me a whole new definition of "counting to ten."


----------



## pidge70

Amplexor said:


> He was complaining that he had never been banned before, so I banned him for an hour so he could claim some thread cred!
> 
> Kinda like Justin Bieber trying to go all gangsta!


He was also banned when he told off Sara8. It was awesome!


----------



## Thundarr

pidge70 said:


> He was also banned when he told off Sara8. It was awesome!


I remember her but she was kind of respectful on the threads that I remember. Some topics set people off though.


----------



## meson

Thundarr said:


> I remember her but she was kind of respectful on the threads that I remember. Some topics set people off though.


I liked Sara8 a lot and sympathized with her until she let anger pull her down. She became more and more angry until even I went off on her in my way. I understand people's right to be angry but they don't have a right to project it wantonly to posters.


----------



## Thundarr

meson said:


> I liked Sara8 a lot and sympathized with her until she let anger pull her down. She became more and more angry until even I went off on her in my way. I understand people's right to be angry but they don't have a right to project it wantonly to posters.


I go AWOL periodically so I didn't see the unravelling.


----------



## pidge70

meson said:


> I liked Sara8 a lot and sympathized with her until she let anger pull her down. She became more and more angry until even I went off on her in my way. I understand people's right to be angry but they don't have a right to project it wantonly to posters.


Exactly how I felt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## meson

Thundarr said:


> I go AWOL periodically so I didn't see the unravelling.


Same here but I saw that one. It's happening frequently now. Even today another recent member was banned for the second time. I don't know if it was anger related or not. TAM seems to induce this a lot. I wonder if Shamwow told his story today how he would be treated and would it prevent Shamwow 2 or would he desolve into anger and misery.


----------



## Nucking Futs

happy as a clam said:


> LOVE THAT TERM!!!!
> 
> *thread cred!!!*
> 
> Unfortunately, I earned my banning(s) the good, old-fashioned way... too opinionated, (slight) marriage chip-on-my-shoulder, and one glass too many of Pinot Grigio.
> 
> Hence, I am taking GusPolinski's advice to purchase an *egg-timer.* Already got it.* Need to tame my savage (I truly AM part Cherokee )* quick-tempered responses.
> 
> Gus, the ol' egg timer really IS a magnificent tool. :smthumbup:
> 
> If MORE married people would employ it, we might see far less "sad" threads here on TAM.
> 
> Truly, thanks for the suggestion. You gave me a whole new definition of "counting to ten."


How dare you! As a full blooded member of the Cherokee Nation I take great offense at your implication that my people are savages!*
_
























*Disclaimer: I actually have very little Cherokee blood and am not at all offended. I just couldn't pass up the opportunity._


----------



## larry.gray

pidge70 said:


> The turtle got banned a long time ago. It was epic.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The only ban I'm aware of was the one Amp gave him to improve AR's street cred.


----------



## pidge70

larry.gray said:


> The only ban I'm aware of was the one Amp gave him to improve AR's street cred.


He and Sara8 got into it and he called her a very derogatory word.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski

Sooooo...

Talk About Marriage - View Profile: frankman

Troll?


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Surely not....


----------



## GusPolinski

Blossom Leigh said:


> Surely not....


Well, he's been banned and his thread is gone... seems pretty likely.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Weightlifter spoke to his friends I thought on the phone? Maybe it was just email.


----------



## LongWalk

Who says trolls don't have phones? 

Is there an Internet troll hall of fame?


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Well, I know, but phone calls to friends are quite elaborate for trolls.

The phone may be faulty memory for me.


----------



## Cynthia

GusPolinski said:


> Sooooo...
> 
> Talk About Marriage - View Profile: frankman
> 
> Troll?


Some of the things he mentioned did seem quite implausible.


----------



## LongWalk

I knew it was fiction when the WW's character development fell flat. Hope Weight Lifter is not taking it too hard.


----------



## soccermom2three

CynthiaDe said:


> Some of the things he mentioned did seem quite implausible.


Yes, the flowers on Valentines Day had my eyes rolling. Also, I'm always suspicious when events go really quickly.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

What a waste of time...


----------



## LongWalk

Well, one TAM member is gone... Or maybe two.

The thread lost me when the two of them went to the company New Year's Eve party and WW encouraged BH to chase a younger woman colleague because he no longer had vows to keep.

Umm, why were they going to this party together?

Why would she be so coldly solicitous about his love life? Generally, cheating spouses don't believe the BS is on the planet sexually.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Two?


----------



## LongWalk

Yes, there are two. I cannot elaborate and I don't know who the other is in any case.


----------



## convert

Blossom Leigh said:


> Weightlifter spoke to his friends I thought on the phone? Maybe it was just email.


Also weightlifter I think listen to the VAR recording when frankman's wife went parking at the rails trail

and transcribe it for him


----------



## GusPolinski

convert said:


> Also weightlifter I think listen to the VAR recording when frankman's wife went parking at the rails trail
> 
> 
> 
> and transcribe it for him



I recall that as well.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

So does anyone know for sure?


----------



## vellocet

So, when does KingwoodKev get to come back?


----------



## LongWalk

Know what for sure?


----------



## honcho

vellocet said:


> So, when does KingwoodKev get to come back?


He got it a second one already?


----------



## happy as a clam

I thought Kingwood Kev was already back.

Did I miss something?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blossom Leigh

If frankman was a troll...


----------



## Catherine602

LongWalk said:


> Who says trolls don't have phones?
> 
> Is there an Internet troll hall of fame?


They have phones but they can't use them, no thumbs. The fingers they do have are too short and fat to hit the numbers aright.


----------



## LongWalk

Blossom Leigh said:


> If frankman was a troll...


Frankman was a troll and he is most likely reading this thread.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Thanks LW.


----------



## vellocet

honcho said:


> He got it a second one already?


Yup, he took the bait. I tried to warn him.


----------



## Martiniquebanquets

I think its good,Because lots member joining in daily basis and its Create spaming


----------



## vellocet

I'd actually like to know what the breakdown of those who were banned in recent months...whether they were BS, WS, neither, or associated as both.


----------



## lenzi

vellocet said:


> I'd actually like to know what the breakdown of those who were banned in recent months...whether they were BS, WS, neither, or associated as both.


Maybe you need a new hobby.


----------



## vellocet

lenzi said:


> Maybe you need a new hobby.


Trying to start some sh*t with me?


----------



## lenzi

vellocet said:


> Trying to start some sh*t with me?


Deep breaths.


----------



## vellocet

That's what I thought


----------



## lenzi

You thought about deep breaths?


----------



## happy as a clam

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## GTdad

happy as a clam said:


> [URL="[/URL]


You wanna say that to my face?


----------



## ConanHub

Gone for a few and fired up my comp today and see lifeistoshort is in jail.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vellocet

lenzi said:


> You thought about deep breaths?


You make a smart ass comment designed to insult me, and tell me to take deep breaths. I called you out on it, simple as that.


----------



## vellocet

ConanHub said:


> Gone for a few and fired up my comp today and see lifeistoshort is in jail.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yup. Shook my head on that one too.


----------



## lenzi

vellocet said:


> You make a smart ass comment designed to insult me, and tell me to take deep breaths. I called you out on it, simple as that.


So then you haven't actually taken any deep breaths?


----------



## ConanHub

LongWalk said:


> Frankman was a troll and he is most likely reading this thread.


Ouch!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happy as a clam

Off topic, but has anyone heard from AR lately?

It looks like he hasn't posted in more than a month. I miss seeing the bouncing turtle.


----------



## ConanHub

happy as a clam said:


> Off topic, but has anyone heard from AR lately?
> 
> It looks like he hasn't posted in more than a month. I miss seeing the bouncing turtle.


Probably thinking up more bad jokes. &#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56833;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tom67

GusPolinski said:


> Sooooo...
> 
> Talk About Marriage - View Profile: frankman
> 
> Troll?


:scratchhead:
Weightlifter met him.:scratchhead:


----------



## larry.gray

Happy as a clam: something seems off about the newcomers in your thead. Some may be sockpuppets.

Keep that egg timer handy.


----------



## pidge70

tom67 said:


> :scratchhead:
> Weightlifter met him.:scratchhead:


Just because he met him doesn't mean anything. Someone else met another member who had a legendary thread and that guy turned out to be a troll as well.


----------



## Ikaika

pidge70 said:


> Just because he met him doesn't mean anything. Someone else met another member who had a legendary thread and that guy turned out to be a troll as well.



I met two former members and one who rarely post here. I promise I'm not a troll. I always feel like it's my fault they are no longer here. I'm not a troll I only look like one.


----------



## tom67

pidge70 said:


> Just because he met him doesn't mean anything. Someone else met another member who had a legendary thread and that guy turned out to be a troll as well.


Yeah Bullwinkle I think.


----------



## pidge70

tom67 said:


> Yeah Bullwinkle I think.


Ye, that's him.


----------



## LongWalk

BullWinkle was not a troll. He was yarn spinner who kept us laughing. Where is A12? She doesn't post much.


----------



## pidge70

Ikaika said:


> I met two former members and one who rarely post here. I promise I'm not a troll. I always feel like it's my fault they are no longer here. I'm not a troll I only look like one.


You don't look like a troll. I need your help if you read this.


----------



## Ikaika

pidge70 said:


> You don't look like a troll. I need your help if you read this.



What say the help, you need. Does that sound like yoda? Wasn't he just a small troll with some magical force?


----------



## pidge70

Ikaika said:


> What say the help, you need. Does that sound like yoda? Wasn't he just a small troll with some magical force?


Paul is predicted to not make it to spring. I just wanted to talk to you to see if you had any ideas what I can do.


----------



## Ikaika

pidge70 said:


> Paul is predicted to not make it to spring. I just wanted to talk to you to see if you had any ideas what I can do.



This is your brother correct? I'm so sorry to hear, sending you aloha. 

Just curious, did they suggest he was at stage four or is other circumstances that determined this prognosis?


----------



## pidge70

Ikaika said:


> This is your brother correct? I'm so sorry to hear, sending you aloha.
> 
> Just curious, did they suggest he was at stage four or is other circumstances that determined this prognosis?


I have my thread going again. Yes, it is my brother. The doctor is now saying he has angiosarcoma. He has a cm sized tumor in each of his lungs and lesions. Trying to get his doctor's okay to let him fly home. 

Sorry for the threadjack.


----------



## Ikaika

pidge70 said:


> I have my thread going again. Yes, it is my brother. The doctor is now saying he has angiosarcoma. He has a cm sized tumor in each of his lungs and lesions. Trying to get his doctor's okay to let him fly home.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the threadjack.



Can you link me to the thread again? I need to pick up my youngest right now. Will come back and give you my thoughts in your thread.


----------



## pidge70

Ikaika said:


> Can you link me to the thread again? I need to pick up my youngest right now. Will come back and give you my thoughts in your thread.


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/family-parenting-forums/197298-brief-vent-im-so-scared-9.html


----------



## happy as a clam

larry.gray said:


> Happy as a clam: something seems off about the newcomers in your thead. Some may be sockpuppets.
> 
> Keep that egg timer handy.


Thanks for the heads up larry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser

Two years and 2200+ posts since I opened this thread.

...and I still think you should just post a damned list!


----------



## happy as a clam

SlowlyGettingWiser said:


> Two years and 2200+ posts since I opened this thread.
> 
> ...and I still think you should just post a damned list!


:rofl:

This is one of my favorite threads, so glad you started it! It reminds me of dropping into a coffee shop to meet friends...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub

happy as a clam said:


> :rofl:
> 
> This is one of my favorite threads, so glad you started it! It reminds me of dropping into a coffee shop to meet friends...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yup. Good stuff here. &#55357;&#56842;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink

Does anyone know why Lifeistooshort was banned?


----------



## Anon Pink

I got it! Once again the best way to get a ban is to enter a cheating wife thread and defend the wife for any reason whatsoever.

Hope you come back soon Life.


----------



## GusPolinski

Anon Pink said:


> I got it! Once again the best way to get a ban is to enter a cheating wife thread and defend the wife for any reason whatsoever.
> 
> Hope you come back soon Life.


Which thread was this?


----------



## vellocet

Well which thread would that be and which post do you think did it?


----------



## LongWalk

re: the list of permanently banned members

I suggest that each time someone posts on this thread they add one or two memorable posters in alphabetical order.

clipclop2
last day on TAM 12-01-14
Join Date
08-16-2013
Total Posts
3,277
Likes Received Likes Received
2493
Likes Given Likes Given
1194

Machiavelli
Last day on TAM 9-24-14
Age
58
Join Date
02-25-2012
Total Posts
5,675
Likes Received Likes Received
7053
Likes Given Likes Given
7330


----------



## lenzi

LongWalk said:


> re: the list of permanently banned members
> 
> I suggest that each time someone posts on this thread they add one or two memorable posters in alphabetical order.


If I was a moderator on this board I'd ban you for memorializing members that refuse to follow a few basic rules despite repeated warnings and extreme patience shown on the part of the forum moderators whom you are completely disrespecting by posting this garbage. 

Those posters are gone from this board for good reason.


----------



## Nucking Futs

lenzi said:


> If I was a moderator on this board I'd ban you for memorializing members that refuse to follow a few basic rules despite repeated warnings and extreme patience shown on the part of the forum moderators whom you are completely disrespecting by posting this garbage.
> 
> Those posters are gone from this board for good reason.


Really? Is that in the rules, or are you one of those people that swing a ban hammer whenever you don't like something?


----------



## happy as a clam

Honestly lenzi... what's the difference in someone listing them in one post vs. the fact that we all mention their names over and over in this thread when they get banned? And the mods have never shut down this thread. In fact, they've been known to participate here a time or two.


----------



## lenzi

Nucking Futs said:


> Really? Is that in the rules, or are you one of those people that swing a ban hammer whenever you don't like something?


I don't have a ban hammer (at least not on this forum). I do moderate another forum, and I get how it is to be a moderator. 

It's tough enough as it is and when you have members making posts and threads suggesting that these really great and well liked members were forcibly removed from the forum for no good reason it's completely disrespectful and can stir things up among the membership base and make what is already a difficult volunteer job even worse.

The moderators on this board are very lenient, they're more than fair, they give rule-breaking members more chances than they deserve, and when they finally pull the plug because they've got no other reasonable option, their motives are challenged and questioned by members who really have no clue what's going on because all they see is how great those particular members posts are and how well they're liked by a handful of other members.

You're a guest in someone else's house. No one asked you to come here and no one is making you leave, at least not at the moment. There are rules in every household, and whether or not you agree with them, you don't have the choice to break them without facing consequences. Yhe only choice you have is to stay, and follow those rules, or leave. If you decide to stay, keep your muddy shoes off the coffee table. Even though you're not the one who has to clean it.


----------



## LongWalk

I am not challenging the authority of the moderators. Members come and go. If there were an interest in purging all record of them, the site could be designed to delete all of their posts, including those on threads started by others. But that would make many threads incomprehensible.

The reason this thread was started if I remember correctly was to provide reference so that people could know if someone was gone for good.

The moderators do a good job. I am not questioning their authority. Hey, I just repeated myself. Sorry.


----------



## GTdad

LongWalk said:


> The moderators do a good job. I am not questioning their authority.


Not even Deejo?? That guy is always siding with the wimmenz.


----------



## lenzi

happy as a clam said:


> Honestly lenzi... what's the difference in someone listing them in one post vs. the fact that we all mention their names over and over in this thread when they get banned? And the mods have never shut down this thread. In fact, they've been known to participate here a time or two.


Seems to me like the unspoken message -especially when the number of the members posts and likes received are stated- is that here we have a well liked, established member who was kicked off the forum by the unfair goderators. 

Hey maybe I'm wrong. I have no dog in this fight, I was simply making an observation of sorts. To me, it's a challenge to the moderators, maybe they don't care, maybe they even enjoy it as you suggested. 

Carry on.


----------



## Nucking Futs

lenzi said:


> *I don't have a ban hammer (at least not on this forum)*. I do moderate another forum, and I get how it is to be a moderator.
> 
> It's tough enough as it is and when you have members making posts and threads suggesting that these really great and well liked members were forcibly removed from the forum for no good reason it's completely disrespectful and can stir things up among the membership base and make what is already a difficult volunteer job even worse.
> 
> The moderators on this board are very lenient, they're more than fair, they give rule-breaking members more chances than they deserve, and when they finally pull the plug because they've got no other reasonable option, their motives are challenged and questioned by members who really have no clue what's going on because all they see is how great those particular members posts are and how well they're liked by a handful of other members.
> 
> You're a guest in someone else's house. No one asked you to come here and no one is making you leave, at least not at the moment. There are rules in every household, and whether or not you agree with them, you don't have the choice to break them without facing consequences. Yhe only choice you have is to stay, and follow those rules, or leave. If you decide to stay, keep your muddy shoes off the coffee table. Even though you're not the one who has to clean it.





lenzi said:


> *If I was a moderator on this board I'd ban you for memorializing members* that refuse to follow a few basic rules despite repeated warnings and extreme patience shown on the part of the forum moderators whom you are completely disrespecting by posting this garbage.
> 
> Those posters are gone from this board for good reason.


You said _if you were a moderator_ that's what you would do. I was addressing the hypothetical situation you created, so in that vein, understanding that it's hypothetical and you are not a moderator here, if you were would you swing a ban hammer based on your personal feelings about a post or poster as you intimated or would you enforce the rules?


----------



## lenzi

Nucking Futs said:


> You said _if you were a moderator_ that's what you would do. I was addressing the hypothetical situation you created, so in that vein, understanding that it's hypothetical and you are not a moderator here, if you were would you swing a ban hammer based on your personal feelings about a post or poster as you intimated or would you enforce the rules?


First I'd start a discussion on the moderator board and question the other moderators as to how they feel about posts and threads that pay tribute to banned members and whether we should adopt a policy in regard to such matters. If they were good with it then I'd let it ride but keep close watch on such threads.

If the moderation team agreed that such posts should be discouraged, then I would contact the member and politely request that they do not make posts that might be inferred as challenging moderator decisions, I would delete the posts in question, and if the member persisted in making such posts I would ban them for a brief period of time to get my point across that such posts will not be tolerated.


----------



## Ikaika

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...g+sweet+nothings+into+LeBron+James'+ear..webm


----------



## vellocet




----------



## vellocet

happy as a clam said:


> Honestly lenzi... what's the difference in someone listing them in one post vs. the fact that we all mention their names over and over in this thread when they get banned? And the mods have never shut down this thread. In fact, they've been known to participate here a time or two.


Exactly


----------



## Cynthia

LongWalk said:


> re: the list of permanently banned members
> 
> I suggest that each time someone posts on this thread they add one or two memorable posters in alphabetical order.
> 
> clipclop2
> last day on TAM 12-01-14
> Join Date
> 08-16-2013
> Total Posts
> 3,277
> Likes Received Likes Received
> 2493
> Likes Given Likes Given
> 1194
> 
> Machiavelli
> Last day on TAM 9-24-14
> Age
> 58
> Join Date
> 02-25-2012
> Total Posts
> 5,675
> Likes Received Likes Received
> 7053
> Likes Given Likes Given
> 7330


I see no disrespect for the moderators in this post.
It seems to fit into the subject of this thread.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

lenzi said:


> Seems to me like the unspoken message -especially when the number of the members posts and likes received are stated- is that here we have a well liked, established member who was kicked off the forum by the unfair goderators.
> 
> Hey maybe I'm wrong. I have no dog in this fight, I was simply making an observation of sorts. To me, it's a challenge to the moderators, maybe they don't care, maybe they even enjoy it as you suggested.
> 
> Carry on.


An offensive statement is no less offensive because the writer is popular. What we don't need is a separate set of rules that depends on how many 'Likes' you have.


----------



## happy as a clam

vellocet said:


>


vell... WHERE can I BUY this *A$$KISSER* candy?????

I have so many people in my life who I would LOVE to deliver a box to. Please, DO tell...

:rofl:


----------



## vellocet

lenzi said:


> First I'd start a discussion on the moderator board and question the other moderators as to how they feel about posts and threads that pay tribute to banned members and whether we should adopt a policy in regard to such matters.


Adopt a policy for what? He who shall never be mentioned again?

Is that what you think it should come to? Nobody on the board can never mention anyone elses name again in fondness?

Seriously?


----------



## vellocet

happy as a clam said:


> vell... WHERE can I BUY this *A$$KISSER* candy?????
> 
> I have so many people in my life who I would LOVE to deliver a box to. Please, DO tell...
> 
> :rofl:


Its only available for sale to the privileged.


----------



## vellocet

lenzi said:


> Hey maybe I'm wrong. I have no dog in this fight


Nah, you just saw it fit to call someone's post garbage


----------



## lenzi

vellocet said:


> Nah, you just saw it fit to call someone's post garbage


You're still pissed off at me from yesterday aren't you.


----------



## happy as a clam

As long as we're on the subject of banned members (which is the topic of THIS entire thread) -- not to be confused with lenzi's side-vent... (btw, I think I just coined a new TAM "term": SIDE VENT (noun) -- slightly less than a TRUE thread jack... :rofl:

The recent permabans I seem to recall (besides clip-clop and Mach) are the following -- sorry LongWalk, don't have time to post all their TAM stats...

I Notice the Details
Lyris
sandc
Sandfly (my "signature line" hero) -- sorry I'm partial
Thunder7


----------



## lenzi

CynthiaDe said:


> I see no disrespect for the moderators in this post.
> It seems to fit into the subject of this thread.


It seems that the subject of this thread is members who are temporarily banned. 

That's where the "when will the ban be lifted" comes in. It denotes the temporariness of the situation.

Once permabanned, it's like they're in jail for life.

Those who write tribute threads about the permabanned are no better than say, a woman who marries a convict on death row professing his innocence to the world.


----------



## vellocet

CynthiaDe said:


> I see no disrespect for the moderators in this post.
> It seems to fit into the subject of this thread.


That's because there is no disrespect in the post.


----------



## vellocet

lenzi said:


> You're still pissed off at me from yesterday aren't you.


I call you out on your basic attack and insult of someone, and this is the best you got?


----------



## Cynthia

lenzi said:


> It seems that the subject of this thread is members who are temporarily banned.
> 
> That's where the "when will the ban be lifted" comes in. It denotes the temporariness of the situation.


Unless they are perma-banned, then the answer to "when ban will be lifted?" is never. In that case, it may be interesting to know who those people are and some basic stats about them.



lenzi said:


> Once permabanned, it's like they're in jail for life.
> 
> Those who write tribute threads about the permabanned are no better than say, a woman who marries a convict on death row professing his innocence to the world.


Because perma-banned former TAM members are equivalent to murderers apparently. I think that's hyperbole.


----------



## vellocet

Long live Conrad and russell28


----------



## lenzi

vellocet said:


> I call you out on your basic attack and insult of someone, and this is the best you got?


I'm not competing with you.

If you think we are, then give yourself the win. 

You beat me. 

Give yourself a pat on the back, and imagine me slinking away with my head down and my tail between my legs.


----------



## vellocet

If I was a mod, I'd ban someone for saying someone should be banned


----------



## happy as a clam

lenzi said:


> I'm not competing with you.
> 
> If you think we are, then give yourself the win.
> 
> You beat me.
> 
> Give yourself a pat on the back, and imagine me slinking away with my head down and my tail between my legs.


lenzi, you seem to have been in a bad mood the past few days?

{{{TAM hug}}}


----------



## lenzi

CynthiaDe said:


> Unless they are perma-banned, then the answer to "when ban will be lifted?" is never. In that case, it may be interesting to know who those people are and some basic stats about them.


We can do a bio thread on all permabaned members. Call it "gone but not forgotten" or something like that. But it's gotta be well rounded. We can't just idolize them by displaying all their likes and their post counts. We gotta get down to the nitty gritty as to why they're gone and why they were unable to follow the repeated requests of the powers that be. 



CynthiaDe said:


> Because perma-banned former TAM members are equivalent to murderers apparently.


The cyber equivalent of incarcerated "lifers" are permabanned internet discussion forum members. They broke the rules, many times, having served shorter sentences the judge had enough and threw away the key and they finally got hit with a life sentence; their crime is usually along the lines of harassing other members, and they don't deserve post humous recognition and accolades.



vellocet said:


> If I was a mod, I'd ban someone for saying someone should be banned


I don't think we need to be concerned about that.



happy as a clam said:


> lenzi, you seem to have been in a bad mood the past few days?


Actually I've been feeling pretty good lately.


----------



## vellocet

Another poster I miss, another BS, ....marriedman321


----------



## Cynthia

People in prison are on death row due to committing murder. Comparing people who are perma-banned to murderers is hyperbole. I understand your point, but still think that it is a huge exaggeration. It does give a bit of insight into how bad you think that perma-banned members are, however. 
As a former moderator of about ten years, on a large forums, I have seen some pretty bad things that people were banned for, but I never saw anyone die from it.


----------



## lenzi

Disenchantedd said:


> Nobody is ever really perma banned


Well, you can "break back in" but it's just like the escaped convict. 

He'll be on the run, maybe for a day, maybe for a week, maybe for a month.. maybe for the rest of his life. But he's still "in prison" because he's a wanted man and he's always a pariah. 

Just like you. 

You'll probably be here for an hour. That's probably the real world equivalent of a week on the run.

Do you feel excited that you've "broken back in", Disenchanted? Do you wait for the proverbial ban hammer to drop and you see that fateful message on the screen?

That's how the convict on the run feels.. although in his case it's the old 'Freeze and put your hands up!'

That's no way to live. Better to learn to play by the rules. Unless you're one of those successful criminals that makes a bunch of money and then skips out of the country to live life in a remote tropical location or something.


----------



## Cynthia

Disenchantedd said:


> Nobody is ever really perma banned


I have a feeling about this.


----------



## lenzi

CynthiaDe said:


> People in prison are on death row due to committing murder. Comparing people who are perma-banned to murderers is hyperbole. I understand your point, but still think that it is a huge exaggeration.


Of course it's a huge exaggeration. 



CynthiaDe said:


> It does give a bit of insight into how bad you think that perma-banned members are, however.


Would you be surprised to learn that I've been permabanned from several internet relationship forums since I first started posting back in 2006?



CynthiaDe said:


> As a former moderator of about ten years, on a large forums, I have seen some pretty bad things that people were banned for, but I never saw anyone die from it.


You might not have, but it happens.


----------



## LongWalk

Conrad snuck back in again. Why not Dis.

How is your ex doing these days?

Update, quick.


----------



## lenzi

Disenchantedd said:


> YOu sound bitter Lenzi, didn't realize you were one of the very wex people on here who don't like me.
> 
> VERY FEW


Who says I don't like you?

As I posted above, I've been banned from forums before, and I totally get where you're coming from.

I don't even remember your posts, I wrote what I did based on the fact that I know you were banned and you've snuck back in here. I was just using you as an example since you conveniently decided to show up here in the midst of this discussion about permabans.


----------



## GusPolinski

Disenchantedd said:


> Nobody is ever really perma banned





Disenchantedd said:


> I'm betting less then 5 minutes.
> 
> Hi folks lol





Disenchantedd said:


> You sound bitter Lenzi, I didn't realize you were one of the very few people on here who don't like me.
> 
> VERY FEW
> 
> pariah, pfft


Oh snap.


----------



## Coffee Amore

Someone's likes doesn't ever figure into a ban. Never has. It's not relevant.

There's also a lot that goes on behind the scenes that members aren't aware of and often warnings are given first before a ban. What gets reported to friends might be a completely different story.

The number of people permanently banned in the last few weeks is considerably more than that. Don't ask me to compile a list because ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## happy as a clam

Coffee Amore said:


> Someone's likes doesn't ever figure into a ban. Never has. It's not relevant.
> 
> There's also a lot that goes on behind the scenes that members aren't aware of and often warnings are given first before a ban. What gets reported to friends might be a completely different story.
> 
> The number of people permanently banned in the last few weeks is considerably more than that. Don't ask me to compile a list because *ain't nobody got time for that.*


Yay!!!! Coffee Amore rules!!! (I mean that with ALL sincerity )
Love your response. 'Splains a lot.


----------



## Joe Cool

I noted a ban today of "HomerJay" 

I have to admit some of the posts amused the hell out of me. 

Especially the "standard knowledge" posts. 

Hahaha


----------



## happy as a clam

Oh yes... homer jay!!!

He coined a wonderful TAM-term...* "envipus"* (typo -- he meant "envious") on Fozzy's thread. Anyway, Samurai Jack gave us a lovely definition of *"envipus"* at MY request:

*Quote:
Originally Posted by happy as a clam *
homer... I realize that was a typo, but I just love your new word -- "envipus"!! It's sounds like TAM lingo... Now we just need a definition.

*Per Samurai Jack:*

Envipus "Ehn VEE puss" n'

1. An overly attached girlfriend. A classic klinger.

2. A member of the Felis species on IV fluids

3. (Slang) To be covetous of another mans girlfriend.

ex. "After seeing how beautiful Steve's new girlfriend was, *Tim turned into a total envipus."*

*How can anyone NOT laugh at that???*

:rofl:


----------



## Blossom Leigh

lenzi it wouldn't surprise me in the least that you have been permabanned at several relationship sites. 


But, thanks for the heads up...


----------



## Cynthia

I was accidentally banned once, but I don't count that. It had to do with an IP ban and I was unfortunately caught in the net. It was not on this forum.


----------



## vellocet

happy as a clam said:


> oh yes... Homer jay!!!
> 
> He coined a wonderful tam-term...* "envipus"* (typo -- he meant "envious") on fozzy's thread. Anyway, samurai jack gave us a lovely definition of *"envipus"* at my request:
> 
> *quote:
> Originally posted by happy as a clam *
> homer... I realize that was a typo, but i just love your new word -- "envipus"!! It's sounds like tam lingo... Now we just need a definition.
> 
> *per samurai jack:*
> 
> envipus "ehn vee puss" n'
> 
> 1. An overly attached girlfriend. A classic klinger.
> 
> 2. A member of the felis species on iv fluids
> 
> 3. (slang) to be covetous of another mans girlfriend.
> 
> Ex. "after seeing how beautiful steve's new girlfriend was, *tim turned into a total envipus."*
> 
> *how can anyone not laugh at that???*
> 
> :rofl:


reported!!!!


----------



## Joe Cool

happy as a clam said:


> ex. "After seeing how beautiful Steve's new girlfriend was, *Tim turned into a total envipus*


*

:lol:

I love "how does one get standard knowledge?" 

:rofl:

Homer went from being in his 20s to 33 to a trained psychologist in a span of a couple days all apparently without possessing "standard knowledge".

I don't know about you but I am duly impressed. 

I am surprised though that a man of that ability can not get laid off Facebook 

*


----------



## lenzi

Other than spammers, I never reported anyone on any forum for anything and I doubt I ever will.

It just seems.. childish.

Who cares what some anonymous person on an anonymous internet discussion board has to say to you. If you don't like it, then move on and get over it.


----------



## vellocet

:slap:


----------



## Blossom Leigh

If that is the case lenz... then why have any forum rules at all... just make it a free for all and do away with mods


----------



## lenzi

Blossom Leigh said:


> If that is the case lenz... then why have any forum rules at all... just make it a free for all and do away with mods


Unmoderated or poorly moderated forums go defunct all the time.

The trolls and the flamers take over and cause the quality, legitimated membership base to flee.

Because most people can't handle the pressure of being insulted or picked on, even if it's by some obscure person on the internet. They either get upset and start whining, or they take the bait and they hit back and it all just goes down in flames.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

sooo....... people can just move on if they don't like it


----------



## vellocet

Blossom Leigh said:


> If that is the case lenz... then why have any forum rules at all... just make it a free for all and do away with mods


ray:


----------



## lenzi

Blossom Leigh said:


> sooo....... people can just move on if they don't like it


It's just words on a screen, Blossom. Nothing more. 

Someone writes something you don't like, you can get all upset, you can report them, you can write something to get back at them, or you can simply move on to the next post. 

Regardless of your decision, it won't have a significant impact on your life, I promise.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

lenzi said:


> It's just words on a screen, Blossom. Nothing more.
> 
> Someone writes something you don't like, you can get all upset, you can report them, you can write something to get back at them, or you can simply move on to the next post.
> 
> Regardless of your decision, it won't have a significant impact on your life, I promise.


This I know Darlin' Yet I still have previous damage to contend with prior to coming here... but for you to suggest that reporting is childish and people can just move on undermines a structure that fights against some of the very behavior you say it should fight against. You contradict your own words.

The structure serves the greater commumity and I for one am glad it is there though I do not abuse it. I have had more people report on my behalf than I have ever reported on my behalf. My "official" MIGHT total one. I remember asking a mod to have eyes on a thread. I am grateful for those who reported for me before I ever did. They trust the system.


----------



## pidge70

Joe Cool said:


> I noted a ban today of "HomerJay"
> 
> I have to admit some of the posts amused the hell out of me.
> 
> Especially the "standard knowledge" posts.
> 
> Hahaha


I hope that one is a permaban.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vellocet

pidge70 said:


> I hope that one is a permaban.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Reported!!!!! j/k


----------



## vellocet

The following is one of my favorite posts on this thread



Deejo said:


> There is a courtesy I extend to perma-banned users regarding critique, fist pumping or high fiving in their absence.
> 
> I'm about to start extending that courtesy.


----------



## happy as a clam

pidge70 said:


> I hope that one is a permaban.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


pidge... please don't ever change your avatar!!

It is truly a bright spot in my day every time I see it...


----------



## Ikaika

pidge70 said:


> I hope that one is a permaban.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



http://youtu.be/bPXVGQnJm0w


----------



## vellocet

happy as a clam said:


> pidge... please don't ever change your avatar!!
> 
> It is truly a bright spot in my day every time I see it...


It reminds me, for some reason, of Chicken Heart from Bill Cosby

Or that big furry heart shaped monster on Bugs Bunny


----------



## pidge70

vellocet said:


> It reminds me, for some reason, of Chicken Heart from Bill Cosby
> 
> Or that big furry heart shaped monster on Bugs Bunny


I love that monster on Bugs Bunny!.....lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pidge70

happy as a clam said:


> pidge... please don't ever change your avatar!!
> 
> It is truly a bright spot in my day every time I see it...


Lol....thanks happy. That heart is an exact replica of my own. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nucking Futs

vellocet said:


> It reminds me, for some reason, of Chicken Heart from Bill Cosby
> 
> Or that big furry heart shaped monster on Bugs Bunny


It's like you had my childhood.


----------



## vellocet

Nucking Futs said:


> It's like you had my childhood.


You won't come near smokin' fire and jello!!!!


----------



## Blossom Leigh

And both your avatars are eerily similar and yet... not.


----------



## vellocet

Jim Carrey isn't holding an AK-47 in my avatar


----------



## Nucking Futs

vellocet said:


> You won't come near smokin' fire and jello!!!!


Hah, I just had to go back and listen to it again.


----------



## vellocet

Nucking Futs said:


> Hah, I just had to go back and listen to it again.


"Good evening!"

"That's the guy!!"

"And welcome to.....Lights....OUuuuuuuut"


----------



## Blossom Leigh

the screaming face avatars side by side are funny...


----------



## vellocet

Blossom Leigh said:


> the screaming face avatars side by side are funny...


"I just wanted to hang out.....NO BIG DEAL!!!"


----------



## Blossom Leigh

vellocet said:


> "I just wanted to hang out.....NO BIG DEAL!!!"


----------



## Fozzy

CincyBluesFan is gone.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...row-d-word-around-so-much-7.html#post12051129


----------



## skype

Does anyone else feel that the offending post should be left up so we can see why the person was banned? It is frustrating to see people put in TAM time-out and not know why.

Macho McCoy is gone, too. He was very contemptuous of women, but I think we should see all viewpoints. There are many men like him, unfortunately.


----------



## Fozzy

If a person is banned for something done in a PM, it would leave the impression that a person is banned for their last post, which could be completely inoffensive. Also, a poster could be banned for a pattern of behavior, not just one specific post.


----------



## PhillyGuy13

I took a break for a few months where I wasn't on here too frequently.

Lot of weirdos seem to be popping up lately. Moreso than usual. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ikaika

skype said:


> Does anyone else feel that the offending post should be left up so we can see why the person was banned? It is frustrating to see people put in TAM time-out and not know...



Then they was the guy who posted a pic of him wearing his wife's underwear. I almost lost my eyesight (the question I ask why did is even go there before it was removed).


----------



## skype

Fozzy said:


> If a person is banned for something done in a PM, it would leave the impression that a person is banned for their last post, which could be completely inoffensive. Also, a poster could be banned for a pattern of behavior, not just one specific post.


True, we can't know every situation. But I still find it frustrating that some posters that I think are thoughtful get banned.


----------



## skype

Ikaika said:


> Then they was the guy who posted a pic of him wearing his wife's underwear. I almost lost my eyesight (the question I ask why did is even go there before it was removed).


:rofl:

Were you at work?


----------



## Ikaika

skype said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Were you at work?



I don't remember it was too traumatic (why eyewitness accounts are highly unreliable).


----------



## Amplexor

Fozzy said:


> CincyBluesFan is gone.
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...row-d-word-around-so-much-7.html#post12051129


CincyBluesFan and KingwoodKev are the same person. Both are now removed from the forum permanently. Multiple bans and warnings in a very short period. Setting up multiple accounts is an automatic permaban.


----------



## skype

Thanks, Amp. I would not have predicted that one.


----------



## EleGirl

lenzi said:


> It's just words on a screen, Blossom. Nothing more.
> 
> Someone writes something you don't like, you can get all upset, you can report them, you can write something to get back at them, or you can simply move on to the next post.
> 
> Regardless of your decision, it won't have a significant impact on your life, I promise.


I have reported people... generally it's only a few types oofof things that I report:

1) attacking the OP or another poster in a very aggressive, uncalled for manner... clearly trying to hurt the person.

2) They are clearly a troll. Often it's someone who I recognize as a former banned troll.

3) They are posting only to embed bots and pixels that are used to grab forum information and/or private user information (hackers basically)


----------



## Thundarr

skype said:


> Does anyone else feel that the offending post should be left up so we can see why the person was banned? It is frustrating to see people put in TAM time-out and not know why.
> 
> Macho McCoy is gone, too. He was very contemptuous of women, but I think we should see all viewpoints. There are many men like him, unfortunately.


When it's a single offending post then sure. But I assume it's more often a slew of borderline offending posts or baiting posts. And then sometimes it's a slam that if left in the thread would rile up other posters and just end up having the thread closed.


----------



## skype

Thundarr said:


> When it's a single offending post then sure. But I assume it's more often a slew of borderline offending posts or baiting posts. And then sometimes it's a slam that if left in the thread would rile up other posters and just end up having the thread closed.


True. I think it is my nosiness and curiosity. I always think, dang, I didn't see what happened, and I want to know why.


----------



## vellocet

Fozzy said:


> CincyBluesFan is gone.
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...row-d-word-around-so-much-7.html#post12051129


Because of something in that thread that hasn't been deleted? Or was it deleted?


----------



## skype

vellocet said:


> Because of something in that thread that hasn't been deleted? Or was it deleted?





Amplexor said:


> CincyBluesFan and KingwoodKev are the same person. Both are now removed from the forum permanently. Multiple bans and warnings in a very short period. Setting up multiple accounts is an automatic permaban.


----------



## vellocet

Ok, the multiple accounts I understand.

As far as Kev's other posts while under KingwoodKev, he was baited.


----------



## Thundarr

skype said:


> True. I think it is my nosiness and curiosity. I always think, dang, I didn't see what happened, and I want to know why.


Yea I get curious sometimes too. It was annoying when mass bannings were going on last year. Plus the handful of TAMERS talking in code didn't help talking about you know who getting caught up in you know what.


----------



## meson

vellocet said:


> Ok, the multiple accounts I understand.
> 
> As far as Kev's other posts while under KingwoodKev, he was baited.


Being baited is not an excuse to lash out. I liken it to the fallacy that that a waywards affair is directly the betrayed's fault. Just because the baiter is rude and obnoxious does not justify stepping out of line by the baited.


----------



## vellocet

meson said:


> Being baited is not an excuse to lash out. I liken it to the fallacy that that a waywards affair is directly the betrayed's fault. Just because the baiter is rude and obnoxious does not justify stepping out of line by the baited.


I agree, but the baiters should have had the hammer dropped on them as well


----------



## lenzi

vellocet said:


> I agree, but the baiters should have had the hammer dropped on them as well, for the exact reason you stated.


Especially the best baiters.

We call them master baiters


----------



## GusPolinski

Amplexor said:


> CincyBluesFan and KingwoodKev are the same person. Both are now removed from the forum permanently. Multiple bans and warnings in a very short period. Setting up multiple accounts is an automatic permaban.


Hmm... and frankman?

ETA: And thanks, by the way, for the clarification. All too often, many of us are left scratching our heads.


----------



## NextTimeAround

meson said:


> Being baited is not an excuse to lash out. I liken it to the fallacy that that a waywards affair is directly the betrayed's fault. *Just because the baiter is rude and obnoxious *does not justify stepping out of line by the baited.



Shouldn't that be enough to ban them


----------



## arbitrator

vellocet said:


> I agree, but the baiters should have had the hammer dropped on them as well


*It's a whole lot like reffing a football or basketball game with two kids "trash-talking." The "baiter" often subtley uses some verbal insult that causes the "baited" to often physically retaliate.

Historically, and more often than not, we as Ref's will summarily "jack" the guy for the retaliatory physical stuff while the verbal baiting gets totally overlooked.

I must admit, however, that in recent years, we're getting far better on picking up on those caustic remarks that incite retaliatory activity! And with it, both the initiator as well as the retaliator get thrown out of the game!

Agreeing with Vellocet that TAM really needs to try to get better in adopting those same standards!*


----------



## GTdad

Amplexor said:


> CincyBluesFan and KingwoodKev are the same person. Both are now removed from the forum permanently. Multiple bans and warnings in a very short period. Setting up multiple accounts is an automatic permaban.


I'm surprised, because "they" came across as very different people. I can't recall seeing anything from Kev that bothered me at all, he seemed very much like an okay guy. But Cincy set my teeth on edge almost from the very start.


----------



## Pluto2

Cincy/Kingwood admitted at one point he came here to help with research. Maybe the reason for different persona was that he was formulating different arguments for the research. Nothing like being some grad student's petri dish.


----------



## Thundarr

GTdad said:


> I'm surprised, because "they" came across as very different people. I can't recall seeing anything from Kev that bothered me at all, he seemed very much like an okay guy. But Cincy set my teeth on edge almost from the very start.


Kev came across as a guy who was trying to figure things. He just triggered really quickly. As Cincy, he came in angry and confrontational right off the bat.


----------



## GusPolinski

I'd like for everyone to at least consider the notion that Kev was a troll from the start. There was something in one of his initial (and since deleted) threads that didn't add up. I asked him about it, and he summarily ignored it. Let's just say that, as he wove his tale, certain things started to change... namely, the ages of himself and his wife and children, how long they'd been married, etc.

And Hell... KWK _might *not*_ have even been his first account here.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

lenzi said:


> Especially the best baiters.
> 
> We call them master baiters


A master baiter knows how to maintain the tension of the verbal intercourse at the same level. The target responds with too much passion and loses control. 

That's why master baiters aren't banned as often as their targets. It's easier to spot them.


----------



## meson

vellocet said:


> I agree, but the baiters should have had the hammer dropped on them as well





NextTimeAround said:


> Shouldn't that be enough to ban them


Most certainly if the baiters have violated the forum rules as well. Simply expressing a contrary opinion that some feel very strongly that is wrong does not constitute a bannable offence.


----------



## Anon Pink

meson said:


> Most certainly if the baiters have violated the forum rules as well. Simply expressing a contrary opinion that some feel very strongly that is wrong does not constitute a bannable offence.


Clearly, that is in the eye of the beholder. Ask Lifeistooshort about disagreeing with a popular opinion. She got banned but the men who triggered from her opinion did not. 

Like I said earlier, it is a bannable offense to reason and mitigate a cheating wife story. Why the very idea that the BH might have made a blunder...how dare you!


----------



## Thundarr

GusPolinski said:


> I'd like for everyone to at least consider the notion that Kev was a troll from the start. There was something in one of his initial (and since deleted) threads that didn't add up. I asked him about it, and he summarily ignored it. Let's just say that, as he wove his tale, certain things started to change... namely, the ages of himself and his wife and children, how long they'd been married, etc.
> 
> And Hell... KWK _might *not*_ have even been his first account here.


If he was a troll then I'm sure he or she has been here because he or she was very believable.


----------



## Anon Pink

PhillyGuy13 said:


> I took a break for a few months where I wasn't on here too frequently.
> 
> Lot of weirdos seem to be popping up lately. Moreso than usual.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think there are several in SIM right now.


----------



## Coffee Amore

PBear is banned, but he requested the ban. He didn't break any rules. He wanted a break from TAM.


----------



## Anon Pink

Coffee Amore said:


> PBear is banned, but he requested the ban. He didn't break any rules. He wanted a break from TAM.


What's the policy if you get a request to ban a member for a month or so, from their spouse?


----------



## vellocet

NextTimeAround said:


> Shouldn't that be enough to ban them


"rude and obnoxious"

IMO, it would depend on what form it would take. Opinions can be rude and obnoxious. As long as it doesn't take the form of personal attacks, I don't see a problem, especially seeing as how some direct personal attacks have gone unanswered.


----------



## vellocet

arbitrator said:


> It's a whole lot like reffing a football or basketball game with two kids "trash-talking." The "baiter" often subtley uses some verbal insult that causes the "baited" to often physically retaliate.



Ah, you mean like a personal insult thats obviously directed at the OP, but they veil it, and say it in general so they can say, "I didn't call you that"


----------



## vellocet

GTdad said:


> I'm surprised, because "they" came across as very different people. I can't recall seeing anything from Kev that bothered me at all, he seemed very much like an okay guy. But Cincy set my teeth on edge almost from the very start.


Sure, but was it really that bad??

I saw a guy who came here, been betrayed, is struggling with his feelings, only for certain people to turn it around on him to make him out to be some sort of bastard. I'd have reported those posts if I thought it would have done any good.



Thundarr said:


> Kev came across as a guy who was trying to figure things. He just triggered really quickly.


And a small handful of people were purposely trying to trigger him as far as I'm concerned. It worked, bait taken, report button hit.


----------



## GusPolinski

vellocet said:


> Sure, but was it really that bad??
> 
> I saw a guy who came here, been betrayed, is struggling with his feelings, only for certain people to turn it around on him to make him out to be some sort of bastard. I'd have reported those posts if I thought it would have done any good.
> 
> *And a small handful of people were purposely trying to trigger him as far as I'm concerned. It worked, bait taken, report button hit.*


Why are you so eager to believe this?


----------



## vellocet

GusPolinski said:


> Why are you so eager to believe this?


Because I saw it.


----------



## Thundarr

vellocet said:


> And a small handful of people were purposely trying to trigger him as far as I'm concerned. It worked, bait taken, report button hit.
> 
> 
> 
> GusPolinski said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so eager to believe this?
Click to expand...

I saw one poster who I thought was baiting for the fun of it. It wasn't a self proclaimed WS or BS poster but one I've seen throw subtle insults on a bunch of threads. I don't buy into the team W or team B stuff but it's obvious when a poster is badgering.


----------



## GusPolinski

vellocet said:


> Because I saw it.


OK... so, how do you reconcile what you "saw" w/ the fact that he came back to TAM, under the guise of a completely different person w/ a totally different background, having never experienced infidelity, etc?

And don't forget that he -- as Cincy -- had plenty to say about all of the bitter BS's in CWI as well.

Which includes you.


----------



## GusPolinski

Thundarr said:


> I saw one poster who I thought was baiting for the fun of it. It wasn't a self proclaimed WS or BS poster but one I've seen throw subtle insults on a bunch of threads. I don't buy into the team W or team B stuff but it's obvious when a poster is badgering.


I'm not saying that there wasn't some baiting, badgering, harassment, or whatever, but I don't get the need for anyone to feel like Kev was anything but a troll.

Sounds like a persecution/martyr complex to me.


----------



## vellocet

GusPolinski said:


> OK... so, how do you reconcile what you "saw" w/ the fact that he came back to TAM, under the guise of a completely different person w/ a totally different background, having never experienced infidelity, etc?


Because he was pissed off at the badgering he was getting and being made to feel at fault for being betrayed. Not saying its right, and I sure as hell wouldn't do it. But the guy is hurting and people purposely tried to trigger him.



> And don't forget that he -- as Cincy -- had plenty to say about all of the bitter BS's in CWI as well.
> 
> Which includes you.


Nah, I know he wasn't talking about me There were a specific set of posters who were BS's, or claimed to be, that badgered him....but that was due to some biases, which I'll just keep to myself.

But as far as him having plenty to say about bitter BSs, I simply haven't read enough of his posts under Cincy. Could you refer me to one? I'd like to read it. Sorry, I'd sift through his posts, but not a whole lot of time.


----------



## vellocet

GusPolinski said:


> I'm not saying that there wasn't some baiting, badgering, harassment, or whatever, but I don't get the need for anyone to feel like Kev was anything but a troll.


He wasn't a troll, IMO, under KWK. Under Cincy, yes, then he became one.



> Sounds like a persecution/martyr complex to me.


Perhaps. Now, about those baiters that needled him and purposely tried to trigger him......


----------



## Thundarr

GusPolinski said:


> I'm not saying that there wasn't some baiting, badgering, harassment, or whatever, but I don't get the need for anyone to feel like Kev was anything but a troll.
> 
> Sounds like a persecution/martyr complex to me.


I won't lie, it surprises me. Seemed like real triggering going on. But I didn't read all of this comments and it doesn't really matter now.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

Anon Pink said:


> Clearly, that is in the eye of the beholder. Ask Lifeistooshort about disagreeing with a popular opinion. She got banned but the men who triggered from her opinion did not.


I'd love to hear the mods on this ban because I thought it was for specificity not "popular opinion."


----------



## Anon Pink

Thundarr said:


> I won't lie, it surprises me. Seemed like real triggering going on. But I didn't read all of this comments and it doesn't really matter now.


This post leaves me scratching my head.

How is it anyone else's fault how or if you are triggered? I've been triggered in threads and been banned for the outbursts, while the person who intentionally (I believe) triggered me was not banned.

Yet in other threads going against the chorus will get you banned because it triggers the angry response from the chorus.

It's all very subjective and I don't think there is a way to have a military precision on what consitutes a ban and what does not. I don't have a suggestion for solving this except that I wish the mods would note in the offending post that this member was banned for this post. Maybe just a "ban" stamp? IDK. Something.

I grow weary of who deserves a ban and who doesn't. I have my feelings and opinions, that Lifeistooshorts ban was not called for.



I think it's hysterical that Vellocet is taking up the cause that kingwoodKev was intentionally triggered by team..whatever...even though he was a TROLL!!! That. Is. Absurd!:rofl:


----------



## Anon Pink

phillybeffandswiss said:


> I'd love to hear the mods on this ban because I thought it was for specificity not "popular opinion."


I'm not following you. You thought her ban was for specificity?


----------



## Thundarr

GusPolinski said:


> I'm not saying that there wasn't some baiting, badgering, harassment, or whatever, but I don't get the need for anyone to feel like Kev was anything but a troll.
> 
> Sounds like a persecution/martyr complex to me.
> 
> 
> Thundarr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't lie, it surprises me. Seemed like real triggering going on. But I didn't read all of this comments and it doesn't really matter now.
> 
> 
> Anon Pink said:
> 
> 
> 
> This post leaves me scratching my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yea you missed the boat on that one. It surprises me that Kingwood was a troll if he was one. The triggering did not seem fake. That's all.


----------



## Ikaika

And yet there are times when you get two TAM members like

http://youtu.be/kerUbfOQTW0

Do you ban both of them or just allow them to carry on in obscure threads few care about


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

Anon Pink said:


> I'm not following you. You thought her ban was for specificity?


Yes. 



Anon Pink said:


> I have my feelings and opinions, that Lifeistooshorts ban was not called for.


We disagree based on our respective interpretation of a thread or we saw different threads.

What I find absurd is the derail/ban complaints have gone way up and when the mods step it up people continue to complain. No, I do not believe KWK was a troll. I was actually waiting for him to create another account. I was surprised he waited out the first ban.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

Sorry, IMO, it'll make the situation worse. Then people, just go back in this thread, will have even more fodder for arguments.


----------



## vellocet

phillybeffandswiss said:


> Sorry, IMO, it'll make the situation worse. Then people, just go back in this thread, will *have even more fodder for arguments*.


Sure, why not? As long as it stays in this thread, no?

What is to be afraid of? If a banning is obviously justified, then whats the problem?

And its been said that we should learn from our bans. How do we do that if we don't know what post we were banned for?


----------



## Ikaika

I for one would not want to be a mod, spending my time dealing with difficult post and difficult members, then having to come here constantly to explain "why" every time. TAM has posted rules, I figure that is enough for me.


----------



## vellocet

Ikaika said:


> I for one would not want to be a mod, spending my time dealing with difficult post and difficult members, then having to come here constantly to explain "why" every time. TAM has posted rules, I figure that is enough for me.


That's the problem. Some people don't think the rules were broken and simply seek to understand the ban.


----------



## EleGirl

Anon Pink said:


> This post leaves me scratching my head.
> 
> How is it anyone else's fault how or if you are triggered? I've been triggered in threads and been banned for the outbursts, while the person who intentionally (I believe) triggered me was not banned.
> 
> Yet in other threads going against the chorus will get you banned because it triggers the angry response from the chorus.
> 
> It's all very subjective and I don't think there is a way to have a military precision on what consitutes a ban and what does not. I don't have a suggestion for solving this except that I wish the mods would note in the offending post that this member was banned for this post. Maybe just a "ban" stamp? IDK. Something.
> 
> I grow weary of who deserves a ban and who doesn't. I have my feelings and opinions, that Lifeistooshorts ban was not called for.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's hysterical that Vellocet is taking up the cause that kingwoodKev was intentionally triggered by *team..*whatever...even though he was a TROLL!!! That. Is. Absurd!:rofl:


Who or what is "team"?


----------



## Ikaika

vellocet said:


> That's the problem. Some people don't think the rules were broken and simply seek to understand the ban.



Like I said, this is an open letter to the owners and other mods, please don't ask me... Ugh, like being trapped in one of the last two circles of Dante’s inferno


----------



## vellocet

Ikaika said:


> Like I said, this is an open letter to the owners and other mods, please don't ask me... Ugh, like being trapped in one of the last two circles of Dante’s inferno


You don't have to get trapped, ya know


----------



## Ikaika

vellocet said:


> You don't have to get trapped, ya know



Don't worry, I would respectfully decline.


----------



## meson

Ikaika said:


> Like I said, this is an open letter to the owners and other mods, please don't ask me... Ugh, like being trapped in one of the last two circles of Dante’s inferno


Perhaps a gift of gin and cigarettes wrapped in ti leaves would stop it.


----------



## vellocet

phillybeffandswiss said:


> What I find absurd is the derail/ban complaints have gone way up and when the mods step it up people continue to complain. No, I do not believe KWK was a troll. I was actually waiting for him to create another account. I was surprised he waited out the first ban.


Like I said, like you, I don't think KWK was a troll. His handle he created after being banned was. (Cincy)

I wished he wouldn't have done it and wouldn't have let those seeking to turn him into the bastard of his situation get the better of him. I PM'd him and tried to get him to tone it down. But those who sided with his cheating wife just got to him too much and he was understandably angry.


----------



## vellocet

meson said:


> Perhaps a gift of gin and cigarettes wrapped in ti leaves would stop it.


No, bourbon or scotch please.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

vellocet said:


> Sure, why not? As long as it stays in this thread, no?


LOL. I've seen people, in this very thread, carry stuff out of here into active threads. Drama is going to occur, why add another increasing layer?



> What is to be afraid of? If a banning is obviously justified, then whats the problem?


Afraid or justified? LOL. Seriously? A while ago a couple of heavy hitters were banned. People got upset, some left, some stopped posting, people raged for pages lo and behold TAM still exists. So, fear and justification matter more to you than the mods or the owners.


> And its been said that we should learn from our bans. How do we do that if we don't know what post we were banned for?


Red herring.

You two were talking about publicly identifying why a specific poster was banned. Well, the flip side is what about context? For example, in context some things sound fine. Out of context, they may sound mean, angry or worse. Next, you'll say link to the thread. Well, as someone whose post sounded mean spirited, after the removal of numerous derailing posts, context rears its ugly head again.


----------



## meson

vellocet said:


> No, bourbon or scotch please.


Well it's clear you are not a sock puppet for Pele.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

EleGirl said:


> Who or what is "team"?


Cliques. 

Some people say they don't exist, especially when they are assigned to one, but they'll point them one out in a thread. Right now, everyone is raging at the _divorce_ crowd/team.


----------



## vellocet

meson said:


> Well it's clear you are not a sock puppet for Pele.


So you are saying........no bourbon or scotch for me


----------



## Flying_Dutchman

One person's "obviously deserved a ban" will be another person's "less than obvious."

If a post is so bad that an overwhelming majority agree that it warranted a ban,, why leave it there to 'trigger, bait or offend' others just to satisfy the curiosity of people who want to know what it said?

I'm curious myself,, but my curiosity shouldn't override a mod's decision to remove an inflammatory post or thread.

As for the 'debatable' erasings and bannings. You could change the mods and some people would prefer the new ones and others would think them worse.

Many sites wouldn't even tolerate a thread wherein the mods are criticised.

Want a 'perfect' site - start and mod your own,, baring in mind that you'll be alone in thinking it's perfect. To your membership, you'll be too strict or too lenient.

If any of us don't like the way a site is modded, there are a zillion others. No law ties us here.

Be glad that concerns can be expressed here. Maybe it'll have an influence. Some will like the changes, if any, others won't. 

People will complain no matter how a site is modded,, cuz there's no universal or shared POV.

Any 'band of brothers/sisters' can be divided by the subject that divides them. 

See - I think I'm stating the obvious but, obviously, other people won't. You can't please all the people all the time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vellocet

phillybeffandswiss said:


> Afraid or justified? LOL. Seriously?


Yup.




> A while ago a couple of heavy hitters were banned. People got upset, some left, some stopped posting, people raged for pages lo and behold TAM still exists. So, fear and justification matter more to you than the mods or the owners.


Then whats the problem of letting someone know which post when they ask? It could even be done in a PM between the poster and the mods and not to be discussed in the threads.


----------



## EleGirl

phillybeffandswiss said:


> Cliques.
> 
> Some people say they don't exist, especially when they are assigned to one, but they'll point them one out in a thread. Right now, everyone is raging at the _divorce_ crowd/team.


Who does the assigning?

what thread is everyone raging at the _divorce_ crowd/team.


----------



## vellocet

Flying_Dutchman said:


> Many sites wouldn't even tolerate a thread wherein the mods are criticised.
> 
> Want a 'perfect' site - start and mod your own,, baring in mind that you'll be alone in thinking it's perfect. To your membership, you'll be too strict or too lenient.
> 
> If any of us don't like the way a site is modded, there are a zillion others. No law ties us here.


Then perhaps the following statement, by a mod, should be retracted in your opinion?



Amplexor said:


> We like to keep this thread here to give members a chance to question decisions made by the mods. We would like to keep the moderation as open as possible.


If I or anyone else are not to ask about a moderations decision, or in the case of some posters, and a couple hypocritically so, don't like certain people asking about what got them banned, then they should request Amp rescind his offer.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

EleGirl said:


> Who does the assigning?


Various posters all over the website.


> what thread is everyone raging at the _divorce_ crowd/team.


Cincy's thread was he latest, but it has been tossed around in multiple threads this year.


----------



## vellocet

phillybeffandswiss said:


> You two were talking about publicly identifying why a specific poster was banned. Well, the flip side is what about context? For example, in context some things sound fine. Out of context, they may sound mean, angry or worse. Next, you'll say link to the thread.


Nope. I don't care about making it public. I'm talking about letting the poster know why and which post. As far as I'm concerned, its none of our business why someone else got banned. We can talk about it, but at the end of the day, none of our bees wax.

Amp extended the invitation to question decisions by mods. I'm aware of a couple of bans I got and I understood them.

One ban, I did not. I simply took up Amp's offer to question it. It didn't have to be made public in the forum, could have been PM'd to me by any of the mods, or the banning mod in question. Real simple.


----------



## vellocet

phillybeffandswiss said:


> Right now, everyone is raging at the _divorce_ crowd/team.


I'll gladly accept that rage with pride


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

vellocet said:


> Yup.


LOL.





vellocet said:


> Then whats the problem of letting someone know which post when they ask? It could even be done in a PM between the poster and the mods and not to be discussed in the threads.


Here's the thing, exactly that has happened with other posters. In this thread alone, I've seen various mods address nearly everyone, even detailing some disliked ban reasons, but almost all ignore your protestations about the specific ban that started your current discussion. I've been wondering if it is specifically YOU they are not addressing.


----------



## vellocet

phillybeffandswiss said:


> Here's the thing, exactly that has happened with other posters. In this thread alone, I've seen various mods address nearly everyone, even detailing some disliked ban reasons, but almost all ignore your protestations about the specific ban that started your current discussion. *I've been wondering if it is specifically YOU they are not addressing*.



So you are saying.....I'm being singled out?


----------



## Flying_Dutchman

vellocet said:


> Then perhaps the following statement, by a mod, should be retracted in your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> If I or anyone else are not to ask about a moderations decision, or in the case of some posters, and a couple hypocritically so, don't like certain people asking about what got them banned, then they should request Amp rescind his offer.


It offers the chance to question decisions. No promise to change those decisions upon questioning.

This thread meets the obligations of what's being offered - the chance (opportunity) to question decisions - so there's no onus to recind an offer that's being met and utilised by yourself and others.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

vellocet said:


> So you are saying.....I'm being singled out?


No.


----------



## sidney2718

vellocet said:


> I wished he wouldn't have done it and wouldn't have let those seeking to turn him into the bastard of his situation get the better of him. I PM'd him and tried to get him to tone it down. But those who sided with his cheating wife just got to him too much and he was understandably angry.


In my opinion some of these arguments become almost religious in intensity. Many here feel that there are NO mitigating factors in cheating and that anyone who thinks that there can be mitigating factors is simply "baiting" or being a troll.

But there are those who don't agree with that position. There are even people in the psychological and psychiatric communities who don't agree with it. So it is not an "insane" position.

It is too bad that we cannot discuss these things like adults, but that's my opinion too.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

sidney2718 said:


> In my opinion some of these arguments become almost religious in intensity.
> 
> It is too bad that we cannot discuss these things like adults, but that's my opinion too.


Irony.


----------



## Anon Pink

vellocet said:


> So you are saying.....I'm being singled out?


Totally. 

The mods have always answered my questions. 

Guess they just like me better?


----------



## john117

Pluto2 said:


> Cincy/Kingwood admitted at one point he came here to help with research. Maybe the reason for different persona was that he was formulating different arguments for the research. Nothing like being some grad student's petri dish.



There isn't one piece of data from a board like this that would pass academic muster - not in my days at least...


----------



## Deejo

We don't actually care. But we know it's important that you think we do.

I hope this helps.


----------



## GusPolinski

Sock puppet?

Talk About Marriage - View Profile: Joe Cool


----------



## pidge70

GusPolinski said:


> Sock puppet?
> 
> Talk About Marriage - View Profile: Joe Cool


I've been wondering about that dude myself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happy as a clam

I think I'll head over to the Humorous Memes thread now...

:lol:


----------



## vellocet

Flying_Dutchman said:


> It offers the chance to question decisions. No promise to change those decisions upon questioning.


I don't expect them to change the decision, and they wouldn't anyway, no matter if the ban was absurd or not.

Just wanted to know which post it was.


----------



## vellocet

phillybeffandswiss said:


> No.


Then what?


----------



## vellocet

sidney2718 said:


> In my opinion some of these arguments become almost religious in intensity. Many here feel that there are NO mitigating factors in cheating and that anyone who thinks that there can be mitigating factors is simply "baiting" or being a troll.


Sorry, but no. Its not those that have those opinions. Its the badgering he sustained and basically being made into some sort of jerk. 

He came here because he was having problems getting over his wife's cheating, and he was hassled by the "you are the problem" crowd and they were very careful to veil their insults to him. 

Its not the opinion that was the problem, it was their attitudes towards him.


----------



## vellocet

Anon Pink said:


> Totally.
> 
> The mods have always answered my questions.
> 
> Guess they just like me better?


That's obvious.


----------



## Nucking Futs

Anon Pink said:


> Totally.
> 
> The mods have always answered my questions.
> 
> Guess they just like me better?


Really? Are you forgetting that less than a week ago a mod took your 2x4 away?


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

vellocet said:


> Then what?


Okay, I'll be blunt and then I'll be out again for awhile. I do not speak for the mods, but this is my observation since you came back from the other ban. 

A poster's actions will determine how they were and are treated by the mods. 

IMO, you go to extremes that border on demands and come across like they owe you an explanation. This whole discussion, of your previous ban, started in October and you are still discussing it in March. Let that sink in slowly. October 2014 to March 2015. If I were a mod, watching his thread, I'd see any explanation I gave would possibly be turned into a huge angry debate. So, I'd let you fume and give you an explanation when you cooled off. You sound as angry now as you did then. I bet some posters would say you sound angrier 5 months later.
IMO, you have never cooled off.


IMO, you came back angry and haven't let it go.


----------



## Blondilocks

I hope the mods aren't feeling badgered because 'ban posts' haven't been identified. Given my lack of patience and all around 'get over it already' attitude, I'd hit the ban hammer 'just because'.


----------



## GTdad

Blondilocks said:


> I hope the mods aren't feeling badgered because 'ban posts' haven't been identified. Given my lack of patience and all around 'get over it already' attitude, I'd hit the ban hammer 'just because'.


I would totally abuse my authority, ban people I found disagreeable, accept bribes, etc.

Not uncoincidently I've never been approached about being a mod.


----------



## lenzi

vellocet said:


> So you are saying.....I'm being singled out?


You're totally being singled out dude.

I see it all the time.

It must be something about the way you post.

I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## arbitrator

GTdad said:


> I would totally abuse my authority, ban people I found disagreeable, accepts bribes, etc.
> 
> Not uncoincidently I've never been approached about being a mod.


*And neither have I! Not that I would even want to, anyway!

I understand that the "pay" is sub-minimum wage!*


----------



## GusPolinski

vellocet said:


> Sorry, but no. Its not those that have those opinions. Its the badgering he sustained and basically being made into some sort of jerk.
> 
> *He came here because he was having problems getting over his wife's cheating, and he was hassled by the "you are the problem" crowd and they were very careful to veil their insults to him.*
> 
> Its not the opinion that was the problem, it was their attitudes towards him.


OK, let's go there... I saw a handful of posts from jld to that tune. Who else -- in your opinion -- was involved in said "crowd"?

Before you mention EI, I'll remind you that she was essentially provoked -- and repeatedly -- prior to assuming a more defensive (and maybe even _slightly_ offensive) tone.


----------



## GusPolinski

Blondilocks said:


> I hope the mods aren't feeling badgered because 'ban posts' haven't been identified. Given my lack of patience and all around 'get over it already' attitude, I'd hit the ban hammer 'just because'.


I have to believe that there isn't always an offending post for them to cite as the reason for a given ban. Don't forget about PMs.


----------



## vellocet

phillybeffandswiss said:


> Okay, I'll be blunt and then I'll be out again for awhile. I do not speak for the mods, but this is my observation since you came back from the other ban.
> 
> A poster's actions will determine how they were and are treated by the mods.
> 
> IMO, you go to extremes that border on demands and come across like they owe you an explanation. This whole discussion, of your previous ban, started in October and you are still discussing it in March. Let that sink in slowly. October 2014 to March 2015. If I were a mod, watching his thread, I'd see any explanation I gave would possibly be turned into a huge angry debate. So, I'd let you fume and give you an explanation when you cooled off. You sound as angry now as you did then. I bet some posters would say you sound angrier 5 months later.
> IMO, you have never cooled off.
> 
> 
> IMO, you came back angry and haven't let it go.


Fair enough. I'll just stop taking bait and start reporting.


----------



## lenzi

vellocet said:


> Fair enough. I'll just stop taking bait and start reporting.


That won't work. The moderators have you on ignore.


----------



## happy as a clam

lenzi said:


> That won't work. The moderators have you on ignore.


Sorry vell, but that WAS fun-nee... 

(This thread be gettin' all serious...)


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

GusPolinski said:


> Before you mention EI, I'll remind you that she was essentially provoked -- and repeatedly -- prior to assuming a more defensive (and maybe even _slightly_ offensive) tone.


Well, we will disagree as he crossed a line by personalizing his attack, but your order is different than mine.


----------



## GusPolinski

phillybeffandswiss said:


> Well, we will disagree as he crossed a line by personalizing his attack, but your order is different than mine.


I don't understand... are you referring to EI or someone else?


----------



## happy as a clam

I see that Joe Cool is now gone...


----------



## GusPolinski

happy as a clam said:


> I see that Joe Cool is now gone...


Welcome to page 162!



GusPolinski said:


> Sock puppet?
> 
> Talk About Marriage - View Profile: Joe Cool


----------



## happy as a clam

GusPolinski said:


> Welcome to page 162!


Jeepers Gus... I even posted ON page 162!!!

:rofl:

(Note to self: Way to stay on top of things, Clam...)


----------



## sidney2718

Deejo said:


> We don't actually care. But we know it's important that you think we do.
> 
> I hope this helps.


Having run a semi-contentious mailing list (yes, THAT long ago) for several years all by myself, I understand totally.


----------



## Anon Pink

Nucking Futs said:


> Really? Are you forgetting that less than a week ago a mod took your 2x4 away?


True, but when I asked for it back they answered.

Okay so it was a no...still it was an answer! :smthumbup:


----------



## Nucking Futs

Anon Pink said:


> True, but when I asked for it back they answered.
> 
> Okay so it was a no...still it was an answer! :smthumbup:


You're one up on Vel then. And me for that matter.


----------



## happy as a clam

I see the "Didn't know my fiancee was a convicted felon" thread has been deleted. I called that one out -- it was an EXACT duplicate of a thread that was started here about 8 months ago.

Just wondering if the OP deleted it, or if the mods scrapped it. Whoever posted it must have done a "copy and paste." It was verbatim.


----------



## pidge70

There are seriously way too many trolls anymore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski

happy as a clam said:


> I see the "Didn't know my fiancee was a convicted felon" thread has been deleted. I called that one out -- it was an EXACT duplicate of a thread that was started here about 8 months ago.
> 
> Just wondering if the OP deleted it, or if the mods scrapped it. Whoever posted it must have done a "copy and paste." It was verbatim.





pidge70 said:


> There are seriously way too many trolls anymore.


Hmm. Must have something to do w/ it being Spring Break.


----------



## john117

Could someone provide an insight about the "He may be fine with it" thread that was locked despite no visible collateral damage?


----------



## Nucking Futs

pidge70 said:


> There are seriously way too many trolls anymore.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wolfman1968

lenzi said:


> Unmoderated or poorly moderated forums go defunct all the time.
> 
> The trolls and the flamers take over and cause the quality, legitimated membership base to flee.
> 
> Because most people can't handle the pressure of being insulted or picked on, even if it's by some obscure person on the internet. They either get upset and start whining, or they take the bait and they hit back and it all just goes down in flames.


Wait...then if this is true, it would seem that you SHOULD be reporting prople. Rather than being childish, as you say, it would be a move to protect the forum.


----------



## larry.gray

GusPolinski said:


> Welcome to page 162!


Only page 62 if you set the website to 40 posts per page.


----------



## Flying_Dutchman

Wolfman1968 said:


> Wait...then if this is true, it would seem that you SHOULD be reporting prople. Rather than being childish, as you say, it would be a move to protect the forum.


But,, if mods pay too much attention to the reports,, instead of unmodded threads full of regular trolls,, you get 'no room to breathe' threads modded by reporter trolls.

Believe me, for every troll post there'll be as many, if not more, stealth trolls hitting a report button.

The lure of the power to get someone banned is as strong as any urge to bait. Different strokes for different folks. 

It's like a 0 - 10 scale with the mods at 5. Anyway you move them,, strict or lenient,, will pìss off as many people as it pleases.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Coffee Amore

john117 said:


> Could someone provide an insight about the "He may be fine with it" thread that was locked despite no visible collateral damage?


The OP asked the mods to lock the thread.


----------



## vellocet

happy as a clam said:


> vell... WHERE can I BUY this *A$$KISSER* candy?????
> 
> I have so many people in my life who I would LOVE to deliver a box to. Please, DO tell...
> 
> :rofl:


You'll have to ask some of the people in this thread. I never bought any.


----------



## lenzi

Wolfman1968 said:


> Wait...then if this is true, it would seem that you SHOULD be reporting prople. Rather than being childish, as you say, it would be a move to protect the forum.


You have a valid point in a case where someone is really over the line, and things are getting heated, or someone (especially a low post count newcomer) is intentionally trying to create problems and/or you suspect a troll. As I said I have reported spammers.

But to report someone, especially an established member, because they called someone a name here or there..seems excessive.

I guess it's just a matter of degree.


----------



## vellocet

lenzi said:


> Yyou have a valid point in a case where someone is really over the line, and things are getting heated, or someone (especially a low post count newcomer) is intentionally trying to create problems and/or you suspect a troll. As I said I have reported spammers.
> 
> But to report someone, especially an established member, because they called someone a name here or there..seems excessive.
> 
> I guess it's just a matter of degree.


:scratchhead: Well if not for a personal attack/name calling...then what?

IMO, if one thinks its excessive for a ban based on that, then there isn't much else where a ban wouldn't be excessive.


----------



## doubletrouble

:corkysm60:

Whatever happened to the popcorn emoticon?


----------



## vellocet

doubletrouble said:


> :corkysm60:
> 
> Whatever happened to the popcorn emoticon?


It was banned.


----------



## happy as a clam

doubletrouble said:


> :corkysm60:
> 
> Whatever happened to the popcorn emoticon?





vellocet said:


> It was banned.


:lol:

Here's one that Charlie "loaned" to me...

[URL="[/URL]

Go to www.sherv.net and search for "popcorn emoticon." They have several to choose from. Or you could always use THIS:


----------



## LongWalk

Some trolls have run but run out of credible development. They just die on the vine. Hardly a triumph. Also, there are those who are never called out, but there is something that doesn't add up.

More interesting that the trolls are the real people that you get to know and appreciate. Even those with whom you disagree there is a positive relationship. 

There are some exceptional minds and characters on TAM.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

vellocet said:


> You'll have to ask some of the people in this thread. I never bought any.


There's no one I can think of on this thread who need them. Any insinuation that there are is just baiting.


----------



## lenzi

vellocet said:


> :scratchhead: Well if not for a personal attack/name calling...then what?
> 
> IMO, if one thinks its excessive for a ban based on that, then there isn't much else where a ban wouldn't be excessive.


here's a quick list off the top of my head for reasons to report or ban

- trolling
- posting personal information about a member
- posting pornography, especially child porn, bestiality, sh!t eating fetishes
- spamming
- a poster who does nothing but go after other posters with the intent to cause disruption and discord, or constantly baits others into flaming matches that derail threads
-excessive posting of popcorn smileys

But if someone gets pissed off and *gasp* calls someone a name? Freaking let it go. Like I said we're adults here.


----------



## happy as a clam

lenzi said:


> here's a quick list off the top of my head for reasons to report or ban
> 
> - trolling
> - posting personal information about a member
> - posting pornography, especially child porn, bestiality, sh!t eating fetishes
> - spamming
> - a poster who does nothing but go after other posters with the intent to cause disruption and discord, or constantly baits others into flaming matches that derail threads
> *-excessive posting of popcorn smileys*


:lol: :rofl:


----------



## GTdad

lenzi said:


> here's a quick list off the top of my head for reasons to report or ban
> 
> - trolling
> - posting personal information about a member
> - posting pornography, especially child porn, bestiality, sh!t eating fetishes
> - spamming
> - a poster who does nothing but go after other posters with the intent to cause disruption and discord, or constantly baits others into flaming matches that derail threads
> -excessive posting of popcorn smileys
> 
> But if someone gets pissed off and *gasp* calls someone a name? Freaking let it go. Like I said we're adults here.


Well said, you vestigial-limbed were-boar.


----------



## lenzi

GTdad said:


> Well said, you vestigial-limbed were-boar.


I'm telling


----------



## doubletrouble

lenzi said:


> here's a quick list off the top of my head for reasons to report or ban
> 
> - trolling
> - posting personal information about a member
> - posting pornography, especially child porn, bestiality, sh!t eating fetishes
> - spamming
> - a poster who does nothing but go after other posters with the intent to cause disruption and discord, or constantly baits others into flaming matches that derail threads
> *-excessive posting of popcorn smileys*
> 
> But if someone gets pissed off and *gasp* calls someone a name? Freaking let it go. Like I said we're adults here.


*hides under chair* "It was only the one!"


----------



## vellocet

lenzi said:


> here's a quick list off the top of my head for reasons to report or ban
> 
> - trolling
> - posting personal information about a member
> - posting pornography, especially child porn, bestiality, sh!t eating fetishes
> - spamming
> - a poster who does nothing but go after other posters with the intent to cause disruption and discord, or constantly baits others into flaming matches that derail threads
> -excessive posting of popcorn smileys
> 
> But if someone gets pissed off and *gasp* calls someone a name? Freaking let it go. Like I said we're adults here.


Actually, I completely agree. But with what people have been banned for, such as threadjacking, then personal attack/name calling certainly must be bannable. I dare say the latter is a bigger offense than a threadjack.

And the excessive posting of popcorn smileys. That was funny. Good one.


----------



## lenzi

vellocet said:


> Actually, I completely agree. But with what people have been banned for, such as threadjacking, then personal attack/name calling certainly must be bannable. I dare say the latter is a bigger offense than a threadjack.


Depends on the situation.

If a newcomer posts a thread and it's completely derailed, that's really bad for the forum because the newcomers don't get the help they need and it completely defeats the purpose of the forum. That's why, for example, a moderator posted on an active thread that over 100 off topic posts were removed and anyone who posts another off topic post will be banned.

But someone getting a bit miffed and maybe saying someone is an idiot resulting in a ban? That would be over the top in my opinion, if not in yours. 

However, just like the courts, it's totally at the discretion of the judge. We may not agree with their opinions, but their opinions are the only ones that matter. We can have some effect on that, by supporting politicians that agree with our goals, and electing judges who we think are fair, but when it comes to the moderators on obscure internet discussion boards, it's their house and there's really nothing you can do but either abide by the rules or pick one of thousands of other obscure internet discussion boards to post on.


----------



## GusPolinski

happy as a clam said:


> ...you could always use THIS:


Hey now...


----------



## vellocet

lenzi said:


> But someone getting a bit miffed and maybe saying someone is an idiot resulting in a ban? That would be over the top in my opinion, if not in yours.


Ok, try it out then get back to me.


----------



## lenzi

vellocet said:


> Ok, try it out then get back to me.


You're an idiot.


----------



## vellocet

lenzi said:


> You're an idiot.


Well, I'd report it, however I know its in response to my kidding around.

Any after this will not be considered as such.


----------



## happy as a clam

If someone "blocks" you, does that mean *their* OP thread is no longer visible to you (as in, me)??

Because if that's the case... Wow. Just wow.

Denial is a very ugly thing.


----------



## GusPolinski

happy as a clam said:


> If someone "blocks" you, does that mean *their* OP thread is no longer visible to you (as in, me)??
> 
> Because if that's the case... Wow. Just wow.
> 
> Denial is a very ugly thing.


Don't think so. At a minimum, any replies that you contribute to a thread wouldn't be visible to them, though (I think) you'd still be able to see their replies.

As for whether or not they'd see any _threads_ that you'd created...? Not sure.


----------



## lenzi

It appears that 8 more members will be added to the ban list shortly, as per AMPS warning that was not heeded. In fact it was completely ignored, for reasons that baffle the mind.



Amplexor said:


> Any further posts that do not directly address the OP or quotes anyone other than the OP will result in a ban.


That would include:

vellocet
wmn1
happi_g_more2
farsidejunky
convert
MattMatt
GTdad
altawa


This place might get very quiet


----------



## Deejo

lenzi said:


> However, just like the courts, it's totally at the discretion of the judge. We may not agree with their opinions, but their opinions are the only ones that matter. We can have some effect on that, by supporting politicians that agree with our goals, and electing judges who we think are fair, but when it comes to the moderators on obscure internet discussion boards, it's their house and there's really nothing you can do but either abide by the rules or pick one of thousands of other obscure internet discussion boards to post on.


That is why it is so important that you have faith in the moderators.

This is also why I usually moderate drunk ... and naked.

And for the record, we are not obscure. Type 'marriage forum' into Google and we are #1 baby!

I'll drink to that! *Also jumping up and down to complete the visual*


----------



## happy as a clam

Deejo said:


> *I'll drink to that! **Also jumping up and down to complete the visual*


Just for you, deejo...

Rihanna in all her glory... "I'll Drink to That"...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZR0v0i63PQ4


----------



## GTdad

lenzi said:


> It appears that 8 more members will be added to the ban list shortly, as per AMPS warning that was not heeded. In fact it was completely ignored, for reasons that baffle the mind.
> 
> 
> 
> That would include:
> 
> vellocet
> wmn1
> happi_g_more2
> farsidejunky
> convert
> MattMatt
> GTdad
> altawa
> 
> 
> This place might get very quiet


I'll take any lumps I may have coming.

Although I'd feel better about it if I didn't detect a hint of gleefulness in your post.


----------



## happy as a clam

lenzi said:


> It appears that 8 more members will be added to the ban list shortly, as per AMPS warning that was not heeded. In fact it was completely ignored, for reasons that baffle the mind.
> 
> *That would include:*
> 
> vellocet
> wmn1
> happi_g_more2
> farsidejunky
> convert
> MattMatt
> GTdad
> altawa
> 
> 
> This place might get very quiet


I guess I missed this. Where was this warning? Earlier in THIS thread?! Thanks...


----------



## GTdad

happy as a clam said:


> I guess I missed this. Where was this warning? Earlier in THIS thread?! Thanks...


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/254249-i-guess-i-deserved.html

Amp's warning is on page 2. I'd have to plead guilty, since what Lenzi said is true. I wasn't thinking about that warning though when I posted.


----------



## happy as a clam

GTdad said:


> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/254249-i-guess-i-deserved.html
> 
> Amp's warning is on page 2. I'd have to plead guilty, since what Lenzi said is true. I wasn't thinking about that warning though when I posted.


GT... hope you hang in there, Bud! Just sent you a PM...


----------



## GusPolinski

GTdad said:


> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/254249-i-guess-i-deserved.html
> 
> Amp's warning is on page 2. I'd have to plead guilty, since what Lenzi said is true. I wasn't thinking about that warning though when I posted.


Page 5, actually.

And yeah... it's why I decided to steer clear of the thread. OP hasn't been back in days anyway.


----------



## GTdad

Right, page 5. I do the 40-posts-per-page thing, so that skews it.


----------



## lenzi

GTdad said:


> I'll take any lumps I may have coming.
> 
> Although I'd feel better about it if I didn't detect a hint of gleefulness in your post.


LOL I'm having some fun with it.

I don't think anyone is going anywhere.

If so, then my post on that thread could be considered in violation as well, even though I didn't quote anyone else.

At least the weather's getting better outside. Plenty to do out there..


----------



## GusPolinski

GTdad said:


> Right, page 5. I do the 40-posts-per-page thing, so that skews it.


Ah. I need to do that.


----------



## Blondilocks

Deejo said:


> That is why it is so important that you have faith in the moderators.
> 
> This is also why I usually moderate drunk ... and naked.
> 
> And for the record, we are not obscure. Type 'marriage forum' into Google and we are #1 baby!
> 
> I'll drink to that! *Also jumping up and down to complete the visual*


Bleach! I need eye bleach, now!


----------



## vellocet

lenzi said:


> It appears that 8 more members will be added to the ban list shortly, as per AMPS warning that was not heeded. In fact it was completely ignored, for reasons that baffle the mind.
> 
> 
> 
> That would include:
> 
> vellocet
> wmn1
> happi_g_more2
> farsidejunky
> convert
> MattMatt
> GTdad
> altawa
> 
> 
> This place might get very quiet


Sorry there lenzo, but I adhered completely to Amps request. I addressed the OP directly and did not attack.


----------



## lenzi

vellocet said:


> Sorry there lenzo, but I adhered completely to Amps request. I addressed the OP directly and did not attack.


Not sure what part of _any further posts that..quotes anyone other than the OP will result in a ban_ you didn't understand, but here's your offending post that quotes another member:

.


vellocet said:


> turnera said:
> 
> 
> 
> He chose to R, he chose to invest in two more children, he MADE his choice to forgive you and create a life together. Cheating is now on HIM
> 
> 
> 
> Precisely. As hers was on her. They clearly are not for each other and probably time to part ways.
Click to expand...


----------



## happy as a clam

GusPolinski said:


> Page 5, actually.
> 
> And yeah... it's why I decided to steer clear of the thread. OP hasn't been back in days anyway.


Phew! Glad I missed that one. My egg timer was not nearby .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski

happy as a clam said:


> Phew! Glad I missed that one. My egg timer was not nearby .


I recommend this one...

Star Wars R2D2 Kitchen Timer | ThinkGeek


----------



## altawa

lenzi said:


> It appears that 8 more members will be added to the ban list shortly, as per AMPS warning that was not heeded. In fact it was completely ignored, for reasons that baffle the mind.
> 
> 
> 
> That would include:
> 
> vellocet
> wmn1
> happi_g_more2
> farsidejunky
> convert
> MattMatt
> GTdad
> altawa
> 
> 
> This place might get very quiet


Oh well, it is what it is, but I am not going to let you misrepresent what was going on in that thread. The picture that was posted by EI was completely uncalled for and if it was posted by anybody else, they would have been banned, prior warning or no.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Mind your own panties and they won't get in a wad.

Deejo, you totally cracked me up earlier.


----------



## SurpriseMyself

There has been a lot of thread hijacking lately. Two or three members will start debating ad nauseum on a thread none of them started. The posts are directed at each other, not the OP, and it goes on for pages. It's getting a bit tiring to say the least.

And to change the topic, what happened to PBear!!?


----------



## GusPolinski

SurpriseMyself said:


> There has been a lot of thread hijacking lately. Two or three members will start debating ad nauseum on a thread none of them started. The posts are directed at each other, not the OP, and it goes on for pages. It's getting a bit tiring to say the least.
> 
> And to change the topic, what happened to PBear!!?


He may've been similarly frustrated w/ the aforementioned threadjacking...



Coffee Amore said:


> PBear is banned, but he requested the ban. He didn't break any rules. He wanted a break from TAM.


#guspo5k


----------



## Chris H.

SurpriseMyself said:


> There has been a lot of thread hijacking lately. Two or three members will start debating ad nauseum on a thread none of them started. The posts are directed at each other, not the OP, and it goes on for pages. It's getting a bit tiring to say the least.
> 
> And to change the topic, what happened to PBear!!?


Please PM me some links to this. I'm about to clean house around here. People not respecting the rules has been causing a lot of problems lately.


----------



## Thundarr

SurpriseMyself said:


> There has been a lot of thread hijacking lately. Two or three members will start debating ad nauseum on a thread none of them started. The posts are directed at each other, not the OP, and it goes on for pages. It's getting a bit tiring to say the least.


I hate to see new posters comes here looking for help and not get it. Out side of that though thread jacking has always happened a lot. I fall into it myself sometimes but not too much lately.


----------



## lenzi

Chris H. said:


> I'm about to clean house around here. People not respecting the rules has been causing a lot of problems lately.


----------



## lenzi

wmn1
altawa
MattMatt
EleGirl


----------



## soccermom2three

lenzi said:


> wmn1
> altawa
> MattMatt
> EleGirl


GTDad
LadyMisato


----------



## lenzi

*Circle the wagons!*


----------



## Cobalt

Elegirl got banned?? This is surprising. She is very helpful.


----------



## lenzi

convert is gone.


----------



## soccermom2three

Just noticed EI was gone too.


----------



## SurpriseMyself

I noticed EleGirl and GTDad were banned before Chris H even mentioned that he was cleaning house. He's on a mission!


----------



## Curse of Millhaven

I've never posted in this thread and I really don't get involved in any of the dramas here, so I'm not sure if this is appropriate to ask... but is it possible to find out how long EleGirl's banishment will last?

I do hope it is not permanent. She is a great asset to this site.

Thank you in advance for any information.


----------



## TBT

Thread jacking had almost become the new norm in some forums in my opinion. Many times I've seen,what I thought anyway,were some good pieces of advice that may have been lost on an OP simply because they were buried amongst some lengthy diatribe between other posters. As is often said around here,when breaking boundaries there should be an expectation of consequences. Having said that,I hope that these recent bannings have just been a wake up call for all involved and nothing permanent.


----------



## coffee4me

I want to say Hi to TBT  
That's probably a thread jack. Sorry! Don't ban me.


----------



## ConanHub

lenzi said:


>


Hahaha!!!!! Laugh of the day! Serious belly chuckle! :rofl::lol:


----------



## T&T

Curse of Millhaven said:


> I've never posted in this thread and I really don't get involved in any of the dramas here, so I'm not sure if this is appropriate to ask... but is it possible to find out how long EleGirl's banishment will last?
> 
> I do hope it is not permanent. She is a great asset to this site.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any information.


I'll 3rd that motion! And, I've never posted here either...


----------



## 3putt

I must have done something to piss off someone. My IP address is apparently banned (or more than likely a quirk in the system). I'm having to access through a proxy server now. Hopefully someone will check into this. I've already PMed Yungster, but not even sure if those are going through. Hell, I'm not even sure if this will post.


----------



## Dogbert

Almost everybody threadjacks but lately these TJs have turned into duels.


----------



## PhillyGuy13

Hopefully these guys will be back soon. I can get on board cracking down on thread jackers but by and large this is a good group of posters.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sidney2718

Dogbert said:


> Almost everybody threadjacks but lately these TJs have turned into duels.


Agreed. But suggesting that we reply only to the OP isn't realistic. Some of the advice given (such as change the locks on a jointly owned house) is actually advocating illegal behavior and needs comment.

But I will agree that it doesn't need more than one or two comments at most.


----------



## Flying_Dutchman

Once you get duelling trolls,, their thrashing around attracts the attention of the solitary 'stern lecture' troll (aka. Parent troll). The duellists then round on the parent troll,, morphing into 'who the fùck do you think you are?' trolls in the process. The extra thrashing will be detected by other parent trolls and 'I've reported you' trolls and you end up with a mixed shoal of frothing threadjack.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SurpriseMyself

Replying to the original post (OP) or the original poster (OP) when possible. Oh course we all had discussions outside of those two, but the level of thread jacking has become pretty bad.

Having said that, I think the bans were from Amp. I don't think Chris H has banned anyone today that I'm aware of.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

Cobalt said:


> Elegirl got banned?? This is surprising. She is very helpful.


 Turnera earned a ban in a thread so, I am no longer surprised when a person gets the boot. 

Helpful doesn't mean you don't get caught up in silly bickering.


----------



## Anon Pink

SurpriseMyself said:


> Replying to the original post (OP) or the original poster (OP) when possible. Oh course we all had discussions outside of those two, but the level of thread jacking has become pretty bad.
> 
> Having said that, I think the bans were from Amp. I don't think Chris H has banned anyone today that I'm aware of.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Chris H banned EleGirl for 7 days. I think Elegirls's is one of the few rare members here who can have a discussion, disagree strongly yet never become argumentative, aggressive or insulting. I believe EleGirl made 1 T/j post which was in reply correcting something about the OP...? If I recall correctly. It seems that thread got a lot of people banned and considering the OP hasn't been back for a few days.. But this is yet another reason why I hate CWI and avoids it like the plague. Everybody has to weigh in, everybody is the expert. The side discussion are endless!

Ya'll should make a discussion group so you can do your T/j endless debate thing elsewhere instead of clogging up what might be interesting threads. Here's a name for your group: "ThreaderJackers of the Cheaterhounds."


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

It's interesting how we all see posts differently. I think Turnera and Ele are great posters, but I've witnessed both


Anon Pink said:


> become argumentative, aggressive or insulting. "


 IMO. Almost all of it happens in CWI.

I am 100% guilty of this as well.


----------



## larry.gray

You can even take the specific point of debate up in a new thread and be fine as long as you remain respectful. That way the OP of the thread in question doesn't get drowned out in the back and forth tussle.


----------



## Anon Pink

phillybeffandswiss said:


> It's interesting how we all see posts differently. I think Turnera and Ele are great posters, but I've witnessed both IMO. Almost all of it happens in CWI.
> 
> I am 100% guilty of this as well.


I've been called out for over use of a 2x4 a time or two  and I've certainly seen Turnera swing a mighty 2x4, but I have never seen EleGirl use a 2x4 and I come across more of her posts that I do Turnera's. Sooo, I'm gonna hafta disagree with your assessment, respectfully submitted.


----------



## Cobalt

phillybeffandswiss said:


> It's interesting how we all see posts differently. I think Turnera and Ele are great posters, but I've witnessed both IMO. Almost all of it happens in CWI.
> 
> I am 100% guilty of this as well.


I've had them both on ignore at one point (mostly as a joke) but I like them 

I was banned for a few weeks or a month (don't remember) so believe me, I'm not judging


----------



## Flying_Dutchman

phillybeffandswiss said:


> I am 100% guilty of this as well.


Aren't we all?

Provoked/triggered by OPs,, posters,, the arguments of others.

We can all justify our interjections to ourselves but, to others, we're no better than those we saw fit to criticise if it's no help to the OP.

Nearly leapt into day 2 of THAT thread myself,, but I'd seen the mod post which made it pretty clear that the thread was subject to strict modding.

Maybe some subsequent posters missed it cuz it was back a page.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cobalt

Now the pubic hair thread is locked?  wtf? 

that was a funny thread


----------



## larry.gray

Cobalt said:


> Now the pubic hair thread is locked?  wtf?
> 
> that was a funny thread


I presume the issue was multiple out of line pictures.


----------



## Cobalt

larry.gray said:


> I presume the issue was multiple out of line pictures.


I bet you have them saved, Lar


----------



## TBT

coffee4me said:


> I want to say Hi to TBT
> That's probably a thread jack. Sorry! Don't ban me.


Hi coffee!


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

Anon Pink said:


> I've been called out for over use of a 2x4 a time or two  and I've certainly seen Turnera swing a mighty 2x4, but I have never seen EleGirl use a 2x4 and I come across more of her posts that I do Turnera's. Sooo, I'm gonna hafta disagree with your assessment, respectfully submitted.


That's fine. 

I'm not going to get the posts, if they still exists, since everything is open to interpretation. Like you, I call it like I see it and I've seen her use a Mack truck a few times.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

Flying_Dutchman said:


> Aren't we all?
> 
> Provoked/triggered by OPs,, posters,, the arguments of others.


Yep. 


Flying_Dutchman said:


> We can all justify our interjections to ourselves but, to others, we're no better than those we saw fit to criticise if it's no help to the OP.


No criticism, just an opposite observation of Ele. In the heat of an argument or trigger, many of us ignore warnings and the rules. 


What I learned, after a few heavy hitters like Conrad, somedaydig and quite a few others were permanently banned, is to leave a thread for a few days or completely.


----------



## pidge70

I can understand turnera getting banned, not so much Elegirl.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

pidge70 said:


> I can understand turnera getting banned, not so much Elegirl.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I just read the thread....Holy crap that thing turned ugly faaaaassssssssttttt.

Sadly, it is the same derail I've seen a hundred times. Who is worse, the cheater or the BS who forgives and cheats.


----------



## larry.gray

I wonder what the tally is? There are MANY with Banned under their names right now.

At least two escaped for now who would make me smile if they joined the club.


----------



## pidge70

larry.gray said:


> I wonder what the tally is? There are MANY with Banned under their names right now.
> 
> At least two escaped for now who would make me smile if they joined the club.


Oh man....I'm dying of curiosity over here. I hope one of them is someone I would LOVE to see permabanned.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flying_Dutchman

phillybeffandswiss said:


> Yep.
> 
> No criticism, just an opposite observation of Ele.


I saw Ele's 'offending' post. Don't remember the specifics of it but I'm pretty sure she quoted/addressed a previous, recent poster.

Under the thread-specific (new) rules, she had to go in the name of fairness.

Any other thread and she woulda been fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

Sorry, I was partially disagreeing with Anon and it had nothing to do with that thread. I've witnessed her doing what she described, others have not. That's cool and it may be my personal interpretation of her posts.


----------



## Cobalt

phillybeffandswiss said:


> I just read the thread....Holy crap that thing turned ugly faaaaassssssssttttt.
> 
> Sadly, it is the same derail I've seen a hundred times. Who is worse, the cheater or the BS who forgives and cheats.


link? 

I have some time to kill today


----------



## Chris H.

SurpriseMyself said:


> Having said that, I think the bans were from Amp. I don't think Chris H has banned anyone today that I'm aware of.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I banned about 4 or 5 people yesterday. I don't think Amp banned anyone, but I could be wrong. FWIW, no one got permabanned by me, none of them had histories of past indiscretions, so they were all like 7-14 day bans.

Threadjacking is bad enough, but when you have a mod come on the thread and warn people about it, and they continue to threadjack and ignore him, you get what you ask for.

If it sounds like I'm angry about this, it's because I am. issed:

Amp is taking a mental health break from the site because of all the blowback against the mods. Let me tell you how awesome Amp is, and how great the mods on this site are....because if it wasn't for them, this site would have never been as successful as it has been.

The reason this site is so popular, and the reason it's stayed that way, is because of the moderators we have keeping TAM a place where people feel safe to post their very personal problems. Not only have nearly all of the mods been through their own marital problems, but they stuck around TAM to help others as well.

There are lots of forums on the interwebs that have mods, but honestly, how many actually have mods that can do their job with a lighthearted sens of humor and participate in the conversation?

Did I mention the fact that none of the moderators here get paid?

They are all here to help continue to keep this place an awesome supportive place to post. The only way we can do that is by having rules that center around one common theme: RESPECT.

Anyone that doesn't like the rules here, or thinks the community here sucks, please feel free to leave at any time.

I also want to say that, I banned members that I really like yesterday. Whether or not you're well-liked, a forum supporter, have a gazillion posts or not, should never make a difference when it comes to following the rules and respecting the mods' decisions.

Moderators have to make tough decisions that aren't always black and white. There is a lot of grey area when it comes to moderating, and the mods we have here are really AWESOME at weeding through it.

So please do them a favor, and next time you come across a thread that is getting "out of whack," and a mod posts a warning... stay away from it.

Thanks people.


----------



## Chris H.

rmontgomery said:


> do they warn people before banning them here ? How can people violate if they are warned ahead of time ? I am new. I don't want to get kicked out. Better to know now than later


No, we don't always warn people, but we do usually only start off with a short term ban (like 7 days). 

When we do ban, we make a little note (only visible to mods) on your account that states what you were banned or warned for, that way we can look at your history if you get banned or violate rules again.

We get progressively harsher (longer term) with bans for repeat offenders. Usually it is a 3 or 4 strikes and you're out type thing.

If you're brand new, and you come on here spamming or cursing people out though, you could get permabanned right out the gate, so their are some exceptions to the rule.


----------



## Chris H.

phillybeffandswiss said:


> I just read the thread....Holy crap that thing turned ugly faaaaassssssssttttt.
> 
> Sadly, it is the same derail I've seen a hundred times. Who is worse, the cheater or the BS who forgives and cheats.


There were a LOT of deleted posts too, so just a reminder to everyone... what you are seeing may not actually be everything that was written at one point in time. Posts can be deleted by mods or the people who wrote them.


----------



## Anon Pink

Chris, why aren't the mods paid? At least a stipend of some sort? Since this site now sells ad space so intrusive that unless a member logs on the site is too cumbersome to even navigate, there appears to be funds being raised and so some of those funds should go to those who make this site what it is.


----------



## Chris H.

Anon Pink said:


> Chris, why aren't the mods paid? At least a stipend of some sort? Since this site now sells ad space so intrusive that unless a member logs on the site is too cumbersome to even navigate, there appears to be funds being raised and so some of those funds should go to those who make this site what it is.


When I owned the site, I used to send the mods Christmas presents ever year, and we had less advertising. I held back on advertising purposely, because I wanted the focus of the site to be growing the community.

I sold the site to VerticalScope about 2 years ago. They are a company that needs to make money on their web properties to stay profitable, so while I can't really speak for them, I would think that most companies like these probably need to squeeze every cent out of a website to remain profitable.

I'm a volunteer now too, although I don't spend nearly as much time on the site as I used to.

The issue of paying moderators was never brought up. I tried to find people who liked posting on the site, that way they were already here anyway, and they were people who were good for the community.

Also, there's something nice about being a volunteer. There are no requirements. It's kind of like, "if I don't show up for work today, it's ok because I'm a volunteer."


----------



## Anon Pink

Chris H. said:


> When I owned the site, I used to send the mods Christmas presents ever year, and we had less advertising. I held back on advertising purposely, because I wanted the focus of the site to be growing the community.
> 
> I sold the site to VerticalScope about 2 years ago. They are a company that needs to make money on their web properties to stay profitable, so while I can't really speak for them, I would think that most companies like these probably need to squeeze every cent out of a website to remain profitable.
> 
> I'm a volunteer now too, although I don't spend nearly as much time on the site as I used to.
> 
> The issue of paying moderators was never brought up. I tried to find people who liked posting on the site, that way they were already here anyway, and they were people who were good for the community.
> 
> Also, there's something nice about being a volunteer. There are no requirements. It's kind of like, "if I don't show up for work today, it's ok because I'm a volunteer."



Makes sense. Thanks for answering.


----------



## Dogbert

In other words, a labor of love.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

Chris H. said:


> There were a LOT of deleted posts too, so just a reminder to everyone... what you are seeing may not actually be everything that was written at one point in time. Posts can be deleted by mods or the people who wrote them.


Oh, I know. What I read still had most parts of 11 pages and you could see why it went down hill fast.


----------



## Dogbert

I think the next time someone tries to goad me into threadjacking, I'll just say "Let's take this via PM, shall we?"


----------



## meson

Dogbert said:


> I think the next time someone tries to goad me into threadjacking, I'll just say "Let's take this via PM, shall we?"


Or create a spinoff thread to explore an idea that came up in the original thread. Sometimes the non-germane are really worth exploring just not at the expense of the original poster.


----------



## Dogbert

meson said:


> Or create a spinoff thread to explore an idea that came up in the original thread. Sometimes the non-germane are really worth exploring just not at the expense of the original poster.


This is probably better choice because it will allow others to chime in with their comments and provide fresh insights into the threadjacking issue.


----------



## Thundarr

phillybeffandswiss said:


> Helpful doesn't mean you don't get caught up in silly bickering.


Hear hear. I don't remember topics being so quickly divided in the past.


----------



## arbitrator

Chris H. said:


> When I owned the site, I used to send the mods Christmas presents ever year, and we had less advertising. I held back on advertising purposely, because I wanted the focus of the site to be growing the community.
> 
> I sold the site to VerticalScope about 2 years ago. They are a company that needs to make money on their web properties to stay profitable, so while I can't really speak for them, I would think that most companies like these probably need to squeeze every cent out of a website to remain profitable.
> 
> I'm a volunteer now too, although I don't spend nearly as much time on the site as I used to.
> 
> The issue of paying moderators was never brought up. I tried to find people who liked posting on the site, that way they were already here anyway, and they were people who were good for the community.
> 
> Also, there's something nice about being a volunteer. There are no requirements. It's kind of like, "if I don't show up for work today, it's ok because I'm a volunteer."


* Chris: I take it that even with all of the "time-outs" that have been summarily issued(and keeping in mind that there's some awfully great people amongst them) over the years of TAM's existence, that that number is still a quite low number, proportionately to the overall membership?*


----------



## Flying_Dutchman

Once people feel they've been slighted or mocked publicly it descends into a desire to 'win' publicly too. Hence the back and forth with zero progress.

They've no interest in continuing via PM,, cuz that doesn't help a perceived public humiliation.

When you find yourself on the slippery slope,, an agreement to disagree is the best way out of it for both parties.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray

That's a damn shame about AMP. He'sa very good mod. It would be a horrible loss to the website if he were to go.


----------



## meson

larry.gray said:


> That's a damn shame about AMP. He'sa very good mod. It would be a horrible loss to the website if he were to go.


I'm Not so happy. Don't go Amp!


----------



## phillybeffandswiss

Flying_Dutchman said:


> They've no interest in continuing via PM,, cuz that doesn't help a perceived public humiliation.


I partially agree, but not for all situations. I refuse to entertain arguments in PM because, as I have witnessed on numerous threads and boards, posters get angry and reveal cherry picked comments from a PM. Also, I have seen posters publicly humiliate someone because they allude to something in this fashion:
That's not what you said in your PM discussion.
That isn't what you said about "Flying" in that PM.




> When you find yourself on the slippery slope,, an agreement to disagree is the best way out of it for both parties.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, I've done this quite a few times.


----------



## larry.gray

Cobalt said:


> Now the pubic hair thread is locked?  wtf?
> 
> that was a funny thread


I'm shocked that posting the pictures didn't end up with some bans.


----------



## Flying_Dutchman

larry.gray said:


> I'm shocked that posting the pictures didn't end up with some bans.


Somewhat ironic that it was the other thread that got trimmed.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YupItsMe

meson said:


> create a spinoff thread to explore an idea that came up in the original thread. Sometimes the non-germane are really worth exploring just not at the expense of the original poster.


:iagree:

Going to PM fails to benefit the present and future readers of the forum on another worthy subject. For that reason, the preference to hash out ideas on a new thread is the politest and the most useful. 

Hell there ought to be an acronym and a peel of link thrown in there for maximum efficiency. 

For example NRTSH New related thread started here <link to NRTSH>

One can dream but I have done it and have seen others do the same. 

It's a matter of being a thread jack hater while being abundantly eager to dive into other fascinating layers of the onion while employing manners and deference to the rules of this wonderful place that benefits us all and abundently so


----------



## Dogbert

It would sure be nice to send him a get well e-card or something, to let him know that we appreciate him.


----------



## Cobalt

Flying_Dutchman said:


> Somewhat ironic that it was the other thread that got trimmed.
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink

larry.gray said:


> I'm shocked that posting the pictures didn't end up with some bans.



Meh, I think the pics were fun and funny.



Flying_Dutchman said:


> Somewhat ironic that it was the other thread that got trimmed.
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I guess trimming it was better than shaving it.


----------



## larry.gray

Anon Pink said:


> Meh, I think the pics were fun and funny.


I'm far from offended, but rulz is rulz.



Chris H. Forum Administrator said:


> What is NOT Allowed: Anything that resembles pornography. This could be in the form of pictures, video, or just people posting sex stories. The purpose of this section is not to arouse others. Threads deemed for this purpose will be deleted. If your thread does not describe a problem you need help with, it is subject to deletion.


----------



## Chris H.

Thanks. I just had time to review the thread more, and I saw some stuff I missed the first time. Thread is definitely not within sex section guidelines, and members posting porn links is way out of line. Action taken.


----------



## happy as a clam

I didn't even know there WAS a p*bic hair thread... 

Guess I missed all the hoopla...
:lol:


----------



## arbitrator

*Just heard from GT and he wanted me to say "Hi!" for him to all of y'all! *


----------



## happy as a clam

arbitrator said:


> *Just heard from GT and he wanted me to say "Hi!" for him to all of y'all! *


Hiya, GT!!!

:smthumbup:

Got a gift for ya':


----------



## Anon Pink

happy as a clam said:


> I didn't even know there WAS a p*bic hair thread...
> 
> Guess I missed all the hoopla...
> :lol:


It got hairy... when the men turned it FROM public hair and cunnilingus to swallowing and blow jobs.


----------



## 4x4

People need to floss more anyway so what's the big deal? :rofl:


----------



## happy as a clam

Anon Pink said:


> It got hairy... when the men turned it FROM *public* hair and cunnilingus to swallowing and blow jobs.


Well that makes perfect sense, Anon. Going *public* makes all the difference!

:rofl: :lol:


----------



## Anon Pink

happy as a clam said:


> well that makes perfect sense, anon. Going *public* makes all the difference!
> 
> :rofl: :lol:


damn you auto correct!!!!!


----------



## Anon Pink

4x4 said:


> People need to floss more anyway so what's the big deal? :rofl:


Euw. This is why shaving is a must. Euw.


----------



## arbitrator

happy as a clam said:


> Hiya, GT!!!
> 
> :smthumbup:
> 
> Got a gift for ya':


* That gives me an idea of creating yet another exciting new board game called TAM-OPOLY! Anyone want to help out?*


----------



## Thor

For the record, the thread originator asked the follow on question about bjs and swallowing. That entire thread seems to be MIA now.


----------



## happy as a clam

arbitrator said:


> * That gives me an idea of creating yet another exciting new board game called TAM-OPOLY! Anyone want to help out?*


Ok, I'll play, arb!!

First we have to rename all the properties on the board. For example, Baltic Avenue (one of the "slum" properties as you pass "Go") could be renamed Ball-tic Avenue.

:rofl: :lol:


----------



## arbitrator

happy as a clam said:


> Ok, I'll play, arb!!
> 
> First we have to rename all the properties on the board. For example, Baltic Avenue (one of the "slum" properties as you pass "Go") could be renamed Ball-tic Avenue.
> 
> :rofl: :lol:


*OK! We would have to rank the most popular sections like Sex in Marriage as the Boardwalk properties, and the least popular as the Baltic properties.

So start ranking, y'all! I'm going to start a thread about this!*


----------



## arbitrator

happy as a clam said:


> Ok, I'll play, arb!!
> 
> First we have to rename all the properties on the board. For example, Baltic Avenue (one of the "slum" properties as you pass "Go") could be renamed Ball-tic Avenue.
> 
> :rofl: :lol:


*OK! We would have to rank the most popular sections like Sex in Marriage as the Boardwalk properties, and the least popular as the Baltic properties.

So start ranking, y'all! I'm going to start a thread about this!

What section do I put this thread in?

The object of the game would be to post ops, give great advice, seek help, all while trying to avoid from keeping ourselves from getting perminatly banned!*


----------



## happy as a clam

arbitrator said:


> *OK! We would have to rank the most popular sections like Sex in Marriage as the Boardwalk properties, and the least popular as the Baltic properties.
> 
> So start ranking, y'all! I'm going to start a thread about this!
> 
> What section do I put this thread in?*


I'm guessing "The Social Spot." I would like an honorable mention.

:rofl:

jk


----------



## happy as a clam

arbitrator said:


> *OK! We would have to rank the most popular sections like Sex in Marriage as the Boardwalk properties, and the least popular as the Baltic properties.*


Yep. And to keep it more fun and interesting, I think one of the "rules" (maybe the mods can moderate? lol) should be the names of the streets need to be renamed into something remotely similar.

For example, Electric Avenue becomes "Electrified Sex Avenue"!!

:lol:


----------



## arbitrator

happy as a clam said:


> I'm guessing "The Social Spot." I would like an honorable mention.
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> jk


*So moved! :lol: *


----------



## Thor

Instead of going to jail, you go to the Dungeon.

Instead of landing ON the boardwalk, you have sex UNDER the boardwalk.

Instead of paying to take a ride on one of the railroads, you pull a train?


----------



## happy as a clam

Thor said:


> Instead of going to jail, you go to the Dungeon.
> 
> Instead of landing ON the boardwalk, you have sex UNDER the boardwalk.
> 
> Instead of paying to take a ride on one of the railroads, you pull a train?


Ba ha ha!!!

And the "Community Chest" takes on a WHOLE new meaning!!

:lol:


----------



## happy as a clam

meson said:


> All right I will bite:
> 
> Member Raiload - $200
> Supporter Railroad - $200
> Moderator Railroad - $300
> Banned Railroad - $100


Oh, you guys are cracking me up!!

And just like in "real" Monopoly when you can "unmortgage" a bankrupt player's property for 10% of the value, you can equally unmortgage BANNED TAM MEMBERS' property (er... bandwidth? Perhaps, claim their UserName for pennies on the dollar? Unlimited "editing" on THEIR personal posts? )

*P.S. Arb, I hope you're getting all this for the new TAMOPOLY game. Anxiously-awaiting players are weighing in with rules, sub-rules, and "to h*ll with the rules" comments...*


----------



## T&T

Thor said:


> For the record, the thread originator asked the follow on question about bjs and swallowing. That entire thread seems to be MIA now.


Correct, it was whatsherface. If whatsherface was a girl...


----------



## arbitrator

happy as a clam said:


> Oh, you guys are cracking me up!!
> 
> And just like in "real" Monopoly when you can "unmortgage" a bankrupt player's property for 10% of the value, you can equally unmortgage BANNED TAM MEMBERS' property (er... bandwidth? Perhaps, claim their UserName for pennies on the dollar? Unlimited "editing" on THEIR personal posts? )
> 
> *P.S. Arb, I hope you're getting all this for the new TAMOPOLY game. Anxiously-awaiting players are weighing in with rules, sub-rules, and "to h*ll with the rules" comments...*


*I'm taking notes, Y'all!*


----------



## Nucking Futs

arbitrator said:


> *I'm taking notes, Y'all!*


Maybe take a note about people being banned for thread jacking.


----------



## arbitrator

Nucking Futs said:


> Maybe take a note about people being banned for thread jacking.


*As well as for being "set-up" artists! Already beat you to it, Nucking!*


----------



## arbitrator

Thor said:


> For the record, the thread originator asked the follow on question about bjs and swallowing. That entire thread seems to be MIA now.


*I noticed that too, Thor!*


----------



## pidge70

Cobalt got banned? What a shame.


----------



## Q tip

EleGirl banned? anyone know why? one week?

oh, went back a few pages and read.. no wonder things be quiet.


----------



## happy as a clam

pidge70 said:


> Cobalt got banned? What a shame.


When did THIS happen??

This place is very quiet...


----------



## Q tip

on a thread, the mods threatened anyone not helping or responding to the OP only would get beaned...

read back a few pages. everyone got banned. just because they respond to others comments. not sure it was that one thread, or if I will be banned responding to you too...

i guess the mods want us children to run the assylum. (intentional spelling)


----------



## happy as a clam

Q tip said:


> on a thread, the mods threatened anyone not helping or responding to the OP only would get beaned...


Yes, but Cobalt was just posting today. I think he missed that "housecleaning"...


----------



## larry.gray

happy as a clam said:


> I didn't even know there WAS a p*bic hair thread...
> 
> Guess I missed all the hoopla...
> :lol:


It was an ironic thread though. The topic was pubic hair, but the pictures were of women without it


----------



## Q tip

missed it. oh well.


----------



## Personal

Q tip said:


> missed it. oh well.


As usual I missed it as well.


----------



## arbitrator

Personal said:


> As usual I missed it as well.


*As did I, Personal! Typically always a day late and a dollar short!

I'm telling you that my luck is so bad, that if I fell into a barrel full of breasts, I'd come out of there sucking my thumb!*


----------



## Personal

arbitrator said:


> *As did I, Personal! Typically always a day late and a dollar short!
> 
> I'm telling you that my luck is so bad, that if I fell into a barrel full of breasts, I'd come out there sucking my thumb!*


I don't know, sometimes I think one will survive longer missing some of the action.


----------



## Q tip

i just might ban myself until the others come back...

teamwork -- a bro and sisterhood thing. we stay together!


----------



## MountainRunner

Chris H. said:


> I banned about 4 or 5 people yesterday. I don't think Amp banned anyone, but I could be wrong. FWIW, no one got permabanned by me, none of them had histories of past indiscretions, so they were all like 7-14 day bans.
> 
> Threadjacking is bad enough, but when you have a mod come on the thread and warn people about it, and they continue to threadjack and ignore him, you get what you ask for.
> 
> If it sounds like I'm angry about this, it's because I am. issed:
> 
> Amp is taking a mental health break from the site because of all the blowback against the mods. Let me tell you how awesome Amp is, and how great the mods on this site are....because if it wasn't for them, this site would have never been as successful as it has been.
> 
> The reason this site is so popular, and the reason it's stayed that way, is because of the moderators we have keeping TAM a place where people feel safe to post their very personal problems. Not only have nearly all of the mods been through their own marital problems, but they stuck around TAM to help others as well.
> 
> There are lots of forums on the interwebs that have mods, but honestly, how many actually have mods that can do their job with a lighthearted sens of humor and participate in the conversation?
> 
> Did I mention the fact that none of the moderators here get paid?
> 
> They are all here to help continue to keep this place an awesome supportive place to post. The only way we can do that is by having rules that center around one common theme: RESPECT.
> 
> Anyone that doesn't like the rules here, or thinks the community here sucks, please feel free to leave at any time.
> 
> I also want to say that, I banned members that I really like yesterday. Whether or not you're well-liked, a forum supporter, have a gazillion posts or not, should never make a difference when it comes to following the rules and respecting the mods' decisions.
> 
> Moderators have to make tough decisions that aren't always black and white. There is a lot of grey area when it comes to moderating, and the mods we have here are really AWESOME at weeding through it.
> 
> So please do them a favor, and next time you come across a thread that is getting "out of whack," and a mod posts a warning... stay away from it.
> 
> Thanks people.


As a site founder myself (now defunct talktothehand.org) and a former moderator on some saltwater aquaria forums along with my wife who is a moderator on a cannabis forum, I can say that I do not envy any of you and the mods for what you all have to endure. A thankless job running a forum to be sure. Keep up the good work folks. Like a said, a thankless job, but thank you for making this forum available to all and trying to keep tabs on the overall conduct of the community.


----------



## Joe Cool

Is this the gossip column?


----------



## Q tip

Hey, the mods have an unpaid job to do. What about the regulars. they are also not paid. well, they paid with pain and suffering... 

Not a single thank you from the mods. Plenty of bannings though.


----------



## 4x4

I view it more as take a penny, leave a penny.


----------



## Deejo

Q tip said:


> Hey, the mods have an unpaid job to do. What about the regulars. they are also not paid. well, they paid with pain and suffering...
> 
> Not a single thank you from the mods. Plenty of bannings though.


We're not happy, unless you're not happy.


----------



## farsidejunky

The beatings will continue until morale improves.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Q tip said:


> Hey, the mods have an unpaid job to do. What about the regulars. they are also not paid. well, they paid with pain and suffering...
> 
> Not a single thank you from the mods. Plenty of bannings though.


The bannings are the thank you. Every time a regular goes off the rails and violates a TAM guideline and gets banned, I silently thank the mods for keeping this forum a valuable place to spend my time. 

Yes, regulars devote a lot of time to TAM, too. The reason they do is presumably because they get a lot out of it. That wouldn't happen without the mods.


----------



## Chris H.

VermisciousKnid said:


> The bannings are the thank you.


Exactly, where would this forum be without all the drama?


----------



## 4x4

Chris H. said:


> Exactly, where would this forum be without all the drama?


This thread would be a whole lot shorter without the bans.


----------



## LongWalk

HotDog gone.


----------



## lenzi

vellocet banned

I was wondering how he escaped the net the first time around.


----------



## happy as a clam

Who is HotDog?

And vell is gone? I hope he got a detailed explanation .


----------



## lenzi

happy as a clam said:


> And vell is gone? I hope he got a detailed explanation .


He'll have a lot to say when he gets back.


----------



## GusPolinski

lenzi said:


> He'll have a lot to say when he gets back.


Hmm... isn't there a "3 strikes" rule?


----------



## lenzi

GusPolinski said:


> Hmm... isn't there a "3 strikes" rule?


That's for felony offenses in the real world.


----------



## Cynthia

happy as a clam said:


> Who is HotDog?
> 
> And vell is gone? I hope he got a detailed explanation .


I hope so too. 
I also hope it is not permanent.


----------



## Q tip

i had just a comment about Marriage MAD on the thread in question...

Mutual Assured Destruction... hope that defined the issues and I dont get banned for that...

well, not much talent left here to help folks. maybe it was too drastic this time. perhaps they also did not read/spot the mod warnings posted on the thread. 

*maybe mod warnings should be bold and red color large font*.

people can get caught up. we're mere humans yah know...


----------



## happy as a clam

happy as a clam said:


> Who is HotDog?


Ok, just figured out who he was.

He was here and gone in about a day... could be a TAM record. I have a dedication song for him by "The Archies"... (My 60's and 70's born TAMers will know this song)... 

"Hot Dog" by The Archies


----------



## happy as a clam

Q tip said:


> i had just a comment about Marriage
> *maybe mod warnings should be bold and red color large font*.
> 
> people can get caught up. we're mere humans yah know...


*Gee Q... could we maybe go a little BIGGER?
*
*maybe mod warnings should be bold and red color large font*.


----------



## skype

Careful, Q tip, post that one more time and you will be subject to the 3 times and you're banned rule.


----------



## Q tip

skype said:


> Careful, Q tip, post that one more time and you will be subject to the 3 times and you're banned rule.


it double posted somehow. went to the Archies youtube, came back and BAM there it was...

i'm being setup by the mods and admins. :scratchhead:


----------



## Deejo

I ban for bitcoin.


----------



## Q tip

Deejo said:


> I ban for bitcoin.


so that WAS you I saw in Tokyo just before they imploded there!


----------



## happy as a clam

Q tip said:


> it double posted somehow. went to the Archies youtube, came back and BAM there it was...
> 
> i'm being setup by the mods and admins. :scratchhead:


You LOVE The Archies... you KNOW it, I KNOW it, Bob Dole KNOWS it...!!!
*C'mon Q!!! Read MMSLP.... NMMNG... "His Needs, Her Needs",...H*ll, "Rosemary's Baby"!!!! *


----------



## Q tip

so who's bob dole? wikipedia doesn't go back that far...


----------



## skype

Q tip said:


> so who's bob dole? wikipedia doesn't go back that far...


Very funny, you whipper snapper you.

Bob Dole - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Q tip

happy as a clam said:


> You LOVE The Archies... you KNOW it, I KNOW it, Bob Dole KNOWS it...!!!
> *C'mon Q!!! Read MMSLP.... NMMNG... "His Needs, Her Needs",...H*ll, "Rosemary's Baby"!!!! *


was gonna mention also reading that *Herman Melville* novel by name.... but would likely face a permaban these days...


----------



## Q tip

skype said:


> Very funny, you whipper snapper you.
> 
> Bob Dole - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


wow, now they do prehistoric records too. how petrified of them.


----------



## honcho

Deejo said:


> I ban for bitcoin.


Make it worth your while, we wouldn't want you to feel cheap and used :lol:


----------



## happy as a clam

Q tip said:


> it double posted somehow. w*ent to the Archies youtube,* came back and BAM there it was...
> 
> i'm being setup by the mods and admins. :scratchhead:


You TOTALLY crack me up, Q!!!


----------



## happy as a clam

Q tip said:


> so who's bob dole? wikipedia doesn't go back that far...


Q tip... how old ARE you? 22? 

Way back when, when your grandaddy was a "settler"... there was a pioneer/forefather who came over, named BOB DOLE!!!


----------



## Q tip

happy as a clam said:


> Q tip... how old ARE you? 22?
> 
> Way back when, when your grandaddy was a "settler"... there was a pioneer/forefather who came over, named BOB DOLE!!!


well, i gotta keep yah guessing. i've experienced way more things in life than some and way less than others my age or at any age.

started when i left home at 18.
did a little rubber boat training in coronado (not exactly for what you assume though)
worked and travelled.
went to skool
got another job
worked some more.
and in different places
learned a bit this past weekend.

now i'm here begging boys to read a little about themselves and grow a pair. but they neither read and if they do, completely miss the message.

giving up hope. tragically, they're too far gone in their sad indoctrination now.

so yah, 22 is about right.. 

but i have recently stopped my bed wetting, paranoid schizophrenic ways. i've upgraded to narcissistic delusions of grandeur..!

thanks for asking!

*did I remember to say I enough??? I gotta work on that*


----------



## sidney2718

Deejo said:


> We're not happy, unless you're not happy.


Darn it. I'm not happy about that!


----------



## sidney2718

Q tip said:


> was gonna mention also reading that *Herman Melville* novel by name.... but would likely face a permaban these days...


In some thread or other and because somebody asked, I named the author of "A Tale of Two Cities". The post went up with the author as "Charles ****ens".

That's robomodding Moby, robomodding.


----------



## Blondilocks

manfromlamancha banned. For good cause.


----------



## GusPolinski

Blondilocks said:


> manfromlamancha banned. For good cause.


Oh? Links?

ETA: Just noticed that "YupItsMe" has been hit w/ the banhammer as well.


----------



## Blondilocks

My guess is the two *vicious* posts he made to vampfan75 which have since been deleted. Wish I had been the one to report them - was too busy foaming at the mouth.


----------



## SurpriseMyself

What is going on around here! Why are people getting so angry at each other that they can't help but post something that is a ban-able offense.


----------



## Q tip

march madness

tax time

our own govt fomenting hate to divide us

well, thats a few anyway

the pending moon,spring,magnetic storms and realizing man-made global is a hoax.


----------



## Fozzy

Elegirl and GTDad are both banned. I take a few days off and the whole world goes crazy!


----------



## Coffee Amore

GusPolinski said:


> Oh? Links?
> 
> ETA: Just noticed that "YupItsMe" has been hit w/ the banhammer as well.


He had many accounts here, so this is a permaban.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

What were his other accounts?


----------



## GusPolinski

Coffee Amore said:


> He had many accounts here, so this is a permaban.


I remember thinking it odd that I'd never seen a single post from that person and, all of a sudden, he (just guessing) was everywhere. Additionally, he seemed to post as if he had a vested interest and/or familiarity w/ some of the folks here. Looked and noted that the join date for that account was September 2011. Weird. Guess someone else thought so as well.

Anyway... damn. That's some dedicated trolling. In it for the long haul.



WorkingOnMe said:


> What were his other accounts?


Might not be too tough to figure out given some of the other accounts that have been banned lately. KingwoodKev and CincyBluesFan were apparently the same person. Wondering if frankman was as well.

ETA: I was just reading through some of his posts and HOLY CRAP he sounds like WhiteRaven.


----------



## Affaircare

MAN! I miss all the fun! :angel3: Still, Elegirl was a shock to me. Elegirl? Shoot she MUST have gotten caught up in something! LOL


----------



## meson

GusPolinski said:


> I remember thinking it odd that I'd never seen a single post from that person and, all of a sudden, he (just guessing) was everywhere. Additionally, he seemed to post as if he had a vested interest and/or familiarity w/ some of the folks here. Looked and noted that the join date for that account was September 2011. Weird. Guess someone else thought so as well.
> 
> Anyway... damn. That's some dedicated trolling. In it for the long haul.
> 
> 
> 
> Might not be too tough to figure out given some of the other accounts that have been banned lately. KingwoodKev and CincyBluesFan were apparently the same person. Wondering if frankman was as well.
> 
> ETA: I was just reading through some of his posts and HOLY CRAP he sounds like WhiteRaven.


There have been a lot of old members suddenly becoming active. Too many. YupItsme seemed different from what I remember. I wonder if dormant accounts are being hacked and used for trolling.


----------



## richie33

Place has gone downhill ever since picture gate last year.


----------



## happy as a clam

meson said:


> There have been a lot of old members suddenly becoming active. Too many. YupItsme seemed different from what I remember. I wonder if dormant accounts are being hacked and used for trolling.


You may be right. Unless I misread it, lonelyhusband321 just posted a new thread (titled "WOW") that someone hacked his password and deleted all his threads.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## coffee4me

GusPolinski said:


> I remember thinking it odd that I'd never seen a single post from that person and, all of a sudden, he (just guessing) was everywhere. Additionally, he seemed to post as if he had a vested interest and/or familiarity w/ some of the folks here.


The last time he came around he told me, "you're pathetic". That's why I remember him. That's the worst thing anyone has ever said to me on TAM


----------



## GusPolinski

happy as a clam said:


> You may be right. Unless I misread it, lonelyhusband321 just posted a new thread (titled "WOW") that someone hacked his password and deleted all his threads.


*cough* Maybe compare IPs associated w/ past and current logins


----------



## LongWalk

LonelyHusband321 was banned?


----------



## warlock07

richie33 said:


> Place has gone downhill ever since picture gate last year.


What picturegate ?


----------



## happy as a clam

LongWalk said:


> LonelyHusband321 was banned?


No, his account was hacked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LongWalk

Then the mods could have restored his thread.


----------



## happy as a clam

LongWalk said:


> Then the mods could have restored his thread.


Hopefully they did. He was just very surprised. Hasn't been able to PM anyone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happy as a clam

warlock07 said:


> What picturegate ?


To the best of my recollection it went like this (consider this post like a Wikipedia article -- feel free to edit and correct my facts as necessary :rofl 

A female TAM member (who I shall not mention by name) was sharing less than appropriate pics and links through PMs with male TAM members. (As it turns out, other members were apparently doing the same thing).

Conversations were getting pretty lively one night, a lot of back and forth among TAM cliques, sarcastic and joking turned quite vicious and nasty .

One of the male TAMers decided to publicly post the pics and/or the links. If I recall, this was after consuming copious amounts of alcohol :nono:

All h*ll broke loose. Lots of people got caught up in it. Many bannings of long-timers. Thus, picture-gate.


----------



## meson

GusPolinski said:


> *cough* Maybe compare IPs associated w/ past and current logins


There are a couple of problems with this. First weblogs would need to be kept for years. Most admins roll logs from 30 to 90 days. Second with mobile access IP origination depends on the POP serving the cell tower. Cell towers a dozen miles apart can be served from registered blocks with physical addresses a thousand miles apart. My home cell originated with a new york address while my work cell towers uses address registered in Texas. In addition with the long activity timeout it can actually look like someone is logged in a thousand miles apart at the same time. Add to this my actual home ISP and my work ISP and my account is associated with at least four differently registered domain blocks. 

Not very practical in practice when you add travel into the mix. A better solution would be to disable logins after a certain time and require password reset through the email on record. Even this has issues if the email address is inaccessible.


----------



## lenzi

meson said:


> There are a couple of problems with this. First weblogs would need to be kept for years.


Forum software tracks IP addresses and keeps the information on file for comparison with current members for possible matches, it has nothing to do with weblogs.


----------



## meson

happy as a clam said:


> To the best of my recollection it went like this (consider this post like a Wikipedia article -- feel free to edit and correct my facts as necessary :rofl
> 
> A female TAM member (who I shall not mention by name) was sharing less than appropriate pics and links through PMs with male TAM members. (As it turns out, other members were apparently doing the same thing).
> 
> Conversations were getting pretty lively one night, a lot of back and forth among TAM cliques, sarcastic and joking turned quite vicious and nasty .
> 
> One of the male TAMers decided to publicly post the pics and/or the links. If I recall, this was after consuming copious amounts of alcohol :nono:
> 
> All h*ll broke loose. Lots of people got caught up in it. Many bannings of long-timers. Thus, picture-gate.


I thought it was the Tribute shot cleanup.


----------



## richie33

happy as a clam said:


> To the best of my recollection it went like this (consider this post like a Wikipedia article -- feel free to edit and correct my facts as necessary :rofl
> 
> A female TAM member (who I shall not mention by name) was sharing less than appropriate pics and links through PMs with male TAM members. (As it turns out, other members were apparently doing the same thing).
> 
> Conversations were getting pretty lively one night, a lot of back and forth among TAM cliques, sarcastic and joking turned quite vicious and nasty .
> 
> One of the male TAMers decided to publicly post the pics and/or the links. If I recall, this was after consuming copious amounts of alcohol :nono:
> 
> All h*ll broke loose. Lots of people got caught up in it. Many bannings of long-timers. Thus, picture-gate.


That summed it up nicely.


----------



## meson

lenzi said:


> Forum software tracks IP addresses and keeps the information on file for comparison with current members for possible matches, it has nothing to do with weblogs.


I didn't know that and it's good that it archives IPs. However even then it has a problem because if my wife has a separate account from our home ISP it would look like we were sock puppets.


----------



## lenzi

meson said:


> if my wife has a separate account from our home ISP it would look like we were sock puppets.


True, and the moderators are certainly aware that 2 or more members might share an IP, but it's difficult to mask writing styles, and if someone doesn't clear tracking cookies then it's still possible to make the distinction.


----------



## happy as a clam

lenzi said:


> True, and the moderators are certainly aware that 2 or more members might share an IP, but *it's difficult to mask writing styles,* and if someone doesn't clear tracking cookies then it's still possible to make the distinction.


Yes, let's not forget the famous TAM duo, Walter and Carrie. For some unexplainable reason, BOTH of them spelled the word "counseling" as "councilling."

:lol:


----------



## lenzi

happy as a clam said:


> Yes, let's not forget the famous TAM duo, Walter and Carrie. For some unexplainable reason, BOTH of them spelled the word "counseling" as "councilling."
> 
> :lol:


Sometimes a moderators job is made easy by stupid trolls.


----------



## meson

lenzi said:


> True, and the moderators are certainly aware that 2 or more members might share an IP, but it's difficult to mask writing styles, and if someone doesn't clear tracking cookies then it's still possible to make the distinction.


My original point was that it seems like a higher than normal amount of old accounts are being awakened which makes me think some of them are trolls. Yup seemed different to me and after years IP and cookie info may not be enough. Are TAM accounts disabled after a certain period? I don't know but it could prevent account hacking on dormant accounts if that is the case.


----------



## happy as a clam

meson said:


> My original point was that it seems like a higher than normal amount of old accounts are being awakened which makes me think some of them are trolls. *Yup seemed different to me...*


Man, you're not kidding. I went back and read some of Yup's old threads. The writing style is completely different; he was much more courteous then, his posts were more considerate. The "new" Yup was much more flip, rude, brash. 

I vote for hacking, or else Yup stopped taking important medication .


----------



## Anon Pink

meson said:


> I thought it was the Tribute shot cleanup.


That thread outed the issue going on. Once public, those with more direct info came forward. Thread closed, culprits banned.


----------



## Anon Pink

Fozzy said:


> Elegirl and GTDad are both banned. I take a few days off and the whole world goes crazy!


I don't know about GtDad, but have heard from EleGirl. She had immediately deleted her post, right after submitting it. Then, some time later on she got banned for it.

Which makes me wonder if mods screens show threads differently that ours and can they see that a post was deleted and how quickly it was deleted?

I don't think anyone should be banned if what they posted was immediately deleted. I'm sure we all wish we could take back our words...and in posts, we actually can.

And Elegirls's post was simply warning another poster about the Mods warning. To the letter of the mods' warning, her post was out of bounds, but to the spirit of the warning it was not. She was not arguing with another member, she was not perpetuating threadjacks. And she deleted her post as soon as she submitted it.


----------



## happy as a clam

"I got this" is gone...


----------



## GusPolinski

meson said:


> There are a couple of problems with this. First weblogs would need to be kept for years. Most admins roll logs from 30 to 90 days. Second with mobile access IP origination depends on the POP serving the cell tower. Cell towers a dozen miles apart can be served from registered blocks with physical addresses a thousand miles apart. My home cell originated with a new york address while my work cell towers uses address registered in Texas. In addition with the long activity timeout it can actually look like someone is logged in a thousand miles apart at the same time. Add to this my actual home ISP and my work ISP and my account is associated with at least four differently registered domain blocks.
> 
> Not very practical in practice when you add travel into the mix. A better solution would be to disable logins after a certain time and require password reset through the email on record. Even this has issues if the email address is inaccessible.


I get all this. And yet it's still worth looking into, no?


----------



## LongWalk

happy as a clam said:


> Yes, let's not forget the famous TAM duo, Walter and Carrie. For some unexplainable reason, BOTH of them spelled the word "counseling" as "councilling."
> 
> :lol:


Was that Walter White?

Picture gate: One of the couple's sharing photos had recovered from infidelity but apparently like swinging, at least digital wife sharing. Sort of sad to see people who contributed a lot gone but one of the TAM rules is no hunting for partners.

I don't think anyone would mind if two TAM singles connected in real life, getting together on Skype or FB, but no one who is married should use TAM to cheat.


----------



## yeah_right

Trolls and hackers are punks. How much free time do people have that they can troll a marriage forum? It sucks enough free time for me with genuine discussions.

I've been burned too. Remember that girl from England in late 2013. Compelling story and then she suckered in a TAM guy via PM's? That story made me actually sign up for TAM instead of just lurking. Then there's the time I suggested a poster might be a dbag...and I was banned for a week. The guy was a troll and thread deleted anyway.

So thank you to the mods! I appreciate all you do, including banning!


----------



## 3putt

yeah_right said:


> I've been burned too. Remember that girl from England in late 2013. Compelling story and then she suckered in a TAM guy via PM's? That story made me actually sign up for TAM instead of just lurking. Then there's the time I suggested a poster might be a dbag...and I was banned for a week. The guy was a troll and thread deleted anyway.
> 
> So thank you to the mods! I appreciate all you do, including banning!


I think you're talking about Rosie.


----------



## yeah_right

3putt said:


> I think you're talking about Rosie.


YES!!!!! I even paid the fee to have access to the private section. I had been lurking for months but that story was like crack for me. I'm so ashamed... :banghead:


----------



## meson

3putt said:


> I think you're talking about Rosie.


Yes, it was Rosie. But I forget the others name. It devastated him completely and shook his beliefs about infidelity. Targeting for an EA 24/7 as a troll is truly despicable.


----------



## happy as a clam

LongWalk said:


> Was that Walter White?


WalterWhite420. That thread still exists, but it was locked long ago. Somewhat entertaining to go back and read .



yeah_right said:


> YES!!!!! I even paid the fee to have access to the private section. I had been lurking for months but that story was like crack for me. I'm so ashamed... :banghead:


Don't feel bad y_r... one of the very first threads I read was the Walter/Carrie saga I mentioned above. Only to find out he/she/they were trolls!!

:lol:

It was like a soap opera... couldn't wait to tune in each day. I believe half the members on that thread are either gone or banned.


----------



## 3putt

yeah_right said:


> YES!!!!! I even paid the fee to have access to the private section. I had been lurking for months but that story was like crack for me. I'm so ashamed... :banghead:


If memory serves me, you paid to get into the private section to follow her thread at almost the exact same moment she was outed as a troll. And you were like, "Well, damn!"


----------



## lenzi

happy as a clam said:


> Man, you're not kidding. I went back and read some of Yup's old threads. The writing style is completely different; he was much more courteous then, his posts were more considerate. The "new" Yup was much more flip, rude, brash.
> 
> I vote for hacking, or else Yup stopped taking important medication .


I'm voting for meds. My posts sometimes vary by the hour, I sound like 4-5 different people depending on my mood.



Anon Pink said:


> Which makes me wonder if mods screens show threads differently that ours and can they see that a post was deleted and how quickly it was deleted?


Yes the moderators see threads differently than we do. They see the IP address on every post and they see deleted posts that are moved to a separate sub-board that we cannot see.

However if a member edits their post rather than deleting it, the moderator will not see what was originally written.



Anon Pink said:


> And Elegirls's post was simply warning another poster about the Mods warning. To the letter of the mods' warning, her post was out of bounds, but to the spirit of the warning it was not. She was not arguing with another member, she was not perpetuating threadjacks. And she deleted her post as soon as she submitted it.


You can't possibly know what post(s) Elegirl got banned for, unless a moderator told you directly.


----------



## PhillyGuy13

happy as a clam said:


> Yes, let's not forget the famous TAM duo, Walter and Carrie. For some unexplainable reason, BOTH of them spelled the word "counseling" as "councilling."
> 
> :lol:


I miss them. Good people. I hope they are doing OK.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink

LongWalk said:


> Was that Walter White?
> 
> Picture gate: O*ne of the couple's sharing photos had recovered from infidelity but apparently like swinging, at least digital wife sharing. Sort of sad to see people who contributed a lot gone but one of th*e TAM rules is no hunting for partners.
> 
> I don't think anyone would mind if two TAM singles connected in real life, getting together on Skype or FB, but no one who is married should use TAM to cheat.


Bolded: This is not accurate. 

Let's not perpetuate inaccurate info.


----------



## Anon Pink

lenzi said:


> I'm voting for meds. My posts sometimes vary by the hour, I sound like 4-5 different people depending on my mood.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the moderators see threads differently than we do. They see the IP address on every post and they see deleted posts that are moved to a separate sub-board that we cannot see.
> 
> However if a member edits their post rather than deleting it, the moderator will not see what was originally written.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't possibly know what post(s) Elegirl got banned for, unless a moderator told you directly.



Good to know. Edit the post to leave the message blank. I got a ban once for a post that I had deleted. I assumed I hadn't deleted it in time. Now I know better so thanks!

Sure I can. EleGirl does not post rude insulting, baiting, flaming posts. She, like everyone else at times, does participate in threadjacks which are not usually a bad thing. It was this ONE thread in which she knew she had broken the rule after the mod warning. That was the ONLY post for which she could have possibly been banned.


----------



## LongWalk

Rosie was a troll but there was a real life person mixed up in it. Whatever happened with disenchanted was a soap opera with digital tongue sucking. Disenchanted even popped up a few days ago, showing that TAM is an addiction to validation and social intercourse.


----------



## happy as a clam

I enjoyed the troll discussion threads, but they always seemed to get heated, and thus locked.

There are some memorable troll stories on TAM.

But then, why knowingly feed a troll, right?


----------



## Q tip

Blondilocks said:


> My guess is the two *vicious* posts he made to vampfan75 which have since been deleted. Wish I had been the one to report them - was too busy foaming at the mouth.


llink deleted? MFL can be a straight shooter.


----------



## lenzi

Here's a thread by a probable spammer.
*
Edited to add: Poster is banned, link is now invalid. *

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/politics-religion/256754-peace-family.html

I do report spammers and I did this one. This guys a bit more clever though, made a couple of "on topic" posts to cover his or her tracks however you can tell by the user ID that they're advertising.


----------



## Q tip

PhillyGuy13 said:


> I miss them. Good people. I hope they are doing OK.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i hope he's ok too...


----------



## Anon Pink

lenzi said:


> Here's a thread by a probable spammer.
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/politics-religion/256754-peace-family.html
> 
> I do report spammers and I did this one. This guys a bit more clever though, made a couple of "on topic" posts to cover his or her tracks however you can tell by the user ID that they're advertising.


At least he posted it in the right subsection. Not sure how he is spamming though. He is posting an opinion. Is that spamming?


----------



## lenzi

Anon Pink said:


> At least he posted it in the right subsection. Not sure how he is spamming though. He is posting an opinion. Is that spamming?


It's odd. Doesn't seem to be a website associated with that username as there is with other posters and there are no url's linked in the posts. If there are more posts it will be easier to tell what's going on with this poster who has no story and there seems to be no rhyme or reason to the 3 posts to date.


----------



## Anon Pink

lenzi said:


> It's odd. Doesn't seem to be a website associated with that username as there is with other posters and there are no url's linked in the posts. If there are more posts it will be easier to tell what's going on with this poster who has no story and there seems to be no rhyme or reason to the 3 posts to date.


IDK, maybe he has to extol the virtues of the Koran for penance? Say the rosary and 10 Our Fathers...


----------



## lenzi

That must be it.

*Edited to add*: That poster is gone along with the threads.

I'm sure the IP was blacklisted as being a spammer.


----------



## happy as a clam

Q tip said:


> i hope he's ok too...


For those who are missing Walter and Carrie as much as some of the rest of us are, here's some reminders of their presence gracing the TAM stage.

Remember, Walter was *"the"* Walter White from Breaking Bad (#420, no less!) and Carrie was a DEAD RINGER (although MUCH hotter -- according to "Walter") for Mila Kunis.

A tribute to our long lost friends...

P.S. Never forget, Carrie had strips of hot-pink dyed hair that framed her face (and matched her sexy hot pink workout clothes) JUST the way Walter liked it. Just in time for their Superbowl trip. Honestly folks, you couldn't make this stuff up!! (Well, *cough* obviously you CAN!!)

*Walter...*










*Carrie...*


----------



## RedRose14

I absolutely love Breaking Bad, they reckon it's the best TV series of all time, and I tend to agree, I've just started watching it again from the beginning, Bryan Cranston is perfection.


----------



## alexm

happy as a clam said:


> No, his account was hacked.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Are we talking hacked, as in by somebody he knows, or hacked by a stranger?


----------



## happy as a clam

alexm said:


> Are we talking hacked, as in by somebody he knows, or hacked by a stranger?


No idea! I'm guessing a stranger.

You can read more about it here, on his thread entitled WOW.

Looks like NONE of his previous threads have been restored. Very sad if TAM is being out-flanked by troll hackers.

I hope lh321 gets his threads back, PLUS the ability to send PMs.


----------



## alexm

happy as a clam said:


> No idea! I'm guessing a stranger.
> 
> You can read more about it here, on his thread entitled WOW.
> 
> Looks like NONE of his previous threads have been restored. Very sad if TAM is being out-flanked by troll hackers.
> 
> I hope lh321 gets his threads back, PLUS the ability to send PMs.


That's the thread that brought me here. I rarely visit this side of TAM (not too concerned about why some folks were banned, I guess), but he mentioned he was hacked, so here I am.

If I ever get hacked, you all will know it's not me, on account of the two sentence replies... 

You see, I have a habit of writing novels here at TAM.


----------



## happy as a clam

alexm said:


> If I ever get hacked, you all will know it's not me, on account of the two sentence replies...
> 
> You see, I have a habit of writing novels here at TAM.


:lol:

alexm... if you EVER get hacked... we can simply check the troll against those LOVELY dental records (as featured in your avatar)...

:rofl: :lol:

(Sorry, feeling a little clam-giddish tonight!!) Hurry, hurry, RESPOND before CharlieParker throws me into the New England pizza or Clam Roast!!! I feel very vulnerable... he said their weren't ENUFF clams on his pizza the other night!

Woe is the life of a "happy"clam, minding their own bees' wax...


----------



## sidney2718

happy as a clam said:


> Yes, let's not forget the famous TAM duo, Walter and Carrie. For some unexplainable reason, BOTH of them spelled the word "counseling" as "councilling."
> 
> :lol:


What bothers me about that is that the TAM software underlines councilling as a misspelling. So at the least it is an indication of very rapid posting.


----------



## 4x4

happy as a clam said:


> Woe is the life of a "happy"clam, minding their own bees' wax...


3100 posts is NOT minding one's own bees' wax. :lol:


----------



## happy as a clam

4x4 said:


> 3100 posts is NOT minding one's own bees' wax. :lol:


4... Honestly... do you want to DUKE IT OUT? Right here, right now?

Clams (stuck to the bottom of the ocean floor) have pray-little else to do except niggle others... 

It's a lonely life at the bottom of the sea!! 

"Under the Sea (A Clam's Lonely LIfe)

P.S. You and I have remarkable similarity in music... whenever I'm "low" I pop on Napolean Dynamite and THIS song... The Promise... 

:lol:

And let's not forget this "gem" from Napolean's Prom...

Forever Young..."Forever Young"...


----------



## 4x4

I'll pass on duking it out in Davy Jones' Locker. I've already given you too much ammo to use against me, :2gunsfiring_v1:

Glad you like my music posts. There will be more in the future again now that my spirits are lifting (and usually when the spirits are flowing). :toast:


Never fight a clam on her own turf. - Sun Tzu, The Art of War


----------



## pidge70

happy as a clam said:


> WalterWhite420. That thread still exists, but it was locked long ago. Somewhat entertaining to go back and read .
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feel bad y_r... one of the very first threads I read was the Walter/Carrie saga I mentioned above. Only to find out he/she/they were trolls!!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> It was like a soap opera... couldn't wait to tune in each day. I believe half the members on that thread are either gone or banned.


I don't understand how people didn't realize they were trolls from the get go. Then again, I am so jaded. I think every thread is a troll thread unless it is by a long timer.


----------



## pidge70

meson said:


> I didn't know that and it's good that it archives IPs. However even then it has a problem because if my wife has a separate account from our home ISP it would look like we were sock puppets.


Joe and I both post on here. Never had a problem.


----------



## Affaircare

Us too--Dear Hubby is Tanelornpete on here, and although he rarely posts, he does on the occasion. We've never been accused of being sock puppets either.


----------



## john117

SurpriseMyself said:


> What is going on around here! Why are people getting so angry at each other that they can't help but post something that is a ban-able offense.



It takes considerable practice to have an online persona that mirrors your real life persona. Most people, at least initially, and for a long while, try to pretend that they're invincible online. They also fail to understand the power of their words - good words or bad words - and get carried away.

That and the fact that most people are just awful communicators . Yea, I do sound polished and all that but I've been doing it since 1982 on USENET...


----------



## Fozzy

I wish there was some kind of Karma meter to build up good will against the inevitable "oopsy" post. Elegirl and GTdad have always had people's best interests at heart, imo.

Hope they come back soon.


----------



## Q tip

john117 said:


> It takes considerable practice to have an online persona that mirrors your real life persona. Most people, at least initially, and for a long while, try to pretend that they're invincible online. They also fail to understand the power of their words - good words or bad words - and get carried away.
> 
> That and the fact that most people are just awful communicators . Yea, I do sound polished and all that but I've been doing it since 1982 on USENET...


Newb


----------



## Q tip

sometimes i get the impression that the mods are 18th century book burners reincarnate...


----------



## farsidejunky

Q tip said:


> Newb


It's noob, noob.


----------



## happy as a clam

pidge70 said:


> I don't understand how people didn't realize they were trolls from the get go. Then again, I am so jaded. I think every thread is a troll thread unless it is by a long timer is a troll.


I am better able to spot them now pidge, or at least my radar goes up a bit. But when I joined TAM, that was truly one of the very first threads I read so didn't have a good sense of the level of "trolldom". 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynthia

pidge70 said:


> I don't understand how people didn't realize they were trolls from the get go. Then again, I am so jaded. I think every thread is a troll thread unless it is by a long timer is a troll.


I don't like to post on threads with new posters. They are often trolls or they come here in desperation and never come back. Sometimes I still post, but I always wonder if it's pointless. Others might benefit from the answers though.


----------



## john117

Q tip said:


> Newb



Lolz  where's my AOL CD?

It seems to me that the cleaning up of TAM may have reduced the user base some but also improved the signal to noise ratio considerably... Is it just a hunch or does anyone know for sure?


----------



## Q tip

john117 said:


> Lolz  where's my AOL CD?
> 
> It seems to me that the cleaning up of TAM may have reduced the user base some but also improved the signal to noise ratio considerably... Is it just a hunch or does anyone know for sure?


it should be with your compuserve docs.. right next to the 8" floppy drive. under the PDP 8S tape reader and 300 baud acoustical modem.

ever write any memory overlay handlers because the apps you wrote on 16 bit machines wouldnt fit?

wanna buy an ibm keypunch machine? slightly used :rofl:

all in fun!


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Lol... No..no. Didn't you hear Qtip, John graduated to the dot matrix printer a looooooong time ago. 

Hee hee... 

J/k


----------



## notmyrealname4

This place is diminished w/o Elegirl.


----------



## john117

Blossom Leigh said:


> Lol... No..no. Didn't you hear Qtip, John graduated to the dot matrix printer a looooooong time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Hee hee...
> 
> 
> 
> J/k



I did have an Epson fx-85 24 pin for matrix printer back in the 80's.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Lol.. I knew you would. When I started to mortgage business in 1989, that is what we had. The banks kept them forever!!! The company I'm with now had one even longer. They are in the steel business.


----------



## Thundarr

pidge70 said:


> I don't understand how people didn't realize they were trolls from the get go. Then again, I am so jaded. I think every thread is a troll thread unless it is by a long timer is a troll.


You and me both. I have to remind myself that trolls and real people can look the same some times so taking the bait once in a while is inevitable.


----------



## Thundarr

Fozzy said:


> I wish there was some kind of Karma meter to build up good will against the inevitable "oopsy" post. Elegirl and GTdad have always had people's best interests at heart, imo.
> 
> Hope they come back soon.


I think there is. This is the first time I've ever seen either of them banned. I think it was a fluke situation.


----------



## meson

Fozzy said:


> I wish there was some kind of Karma meter to build up good will against the inevitable "oopsy" post. Elegirl and GTdad have always had people's best interests at heart, imo.
> 
> Hope they come back soon.


The mechanism that protects against the oopsy post is allowing multiple bans. That is enough and fair.

It there actually were karma system there would be those that attempt to exploit it by being nice to certain people ignoring others to buy the karma dollars. Then when they have enough the can spend them down to trash someone they don't like. Rinse and repeat. This would not be fair and is a throwback to the notion of a priveledged class endorsed by the system. I would rather have the goal be showing respect and curtesy to all members at all times and have it not depend on the number of karma+ posts they have.


----------



## Thundarr

meson said:


> It there actually were karma system there would be those that attempt to exploit it by being nice to certain people ignoring others to buy the karma dollars. Then when they have enough the can spend them down to trash someone they don't like. Rinse and repeat. This would not be fair and is a throwback to the notion of a priveledged class endorsed by the system. I would rather have the goal be showing respect and curtesy to all members at all times and have it not depend on the number of karma+ posts they have.


There's are a couple of perma-banned members mentioned in the pages of this thread who did that very thing and it eventually caught up with them. It's easy to tell which ones because afterwards the pages of this thread are filled with bickerings of s/he was awesome; oh no s/he was rude; oh on s/he was .......


----------



## Thor

Blossom Leigh said:


> Lol.. I knew you would. When I started to mortgage business in 1989, that is what we had. The banks kept them forever!!! The company I'm with now had one even longer. They are in the steel business.


Delta Air Lines still uses dot matrix printers and tractor paper (the long roll with holes along the edges that can be torn off) at every gate in every airport. They must have a warehouse full of spare parts and ink cartridges! In this day and age it is shocking that those printers are cheaper than something newer.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Thor said:


> Delta Air Lines still uses dot matrix printers and tractor paper (the long roll with holes along the edges that can be torn off) at every gate in every airport. They must have a warehouse full of spare parts and ink cartridges! In this day and age it is shocking that those printers are cheaper than something newer.


:rofl:


----------



## MountainRunner

Q tip said:


> ...ever write any memory overlay handlers because the apps you wrote on* 16 bit* machines wouldnt fit?


Word...*giggle*


----------



## john117

Line printer music...

http://www.mmdigest.com/Archives/Digests/199812/1998.12.13.10.html


----------



## EleGirl

I'm back 



.


----------



## Q tip

EleGirl said:


> I'm back
> 
> 
> 
> .


so stop being to total j*rk already.  what the heck happened???


----------



## pidge70

EleGirl said:


> I'm back
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## BradWesley

EleGirl said:


> I'm back
> 
> 
> 
> .


Welcome back kiddo!

Good to see your name up in lights again.


----------



## EleGirl

Q tip said:


> so stop being to total j*rk already.  what the heck happened???


Stop being a jerk? Are you trying to take all the fun out of it?


So what happened.

There was that thread and a lot of posters were saying some pretty mean/rude things to the OP. So several of us trying to get them to stop so that the OP could get help and not be chased away.

Coffee Amore cleaned things up and told people that they would start banning if people did not stop the bickering. 

All was quite as the OP was off having her baby. 

Then some poster came on and started to badmouth the OP. Told her to look in the mirror etc. After a few posts like that by this person, I posted asking them something like if they had looked in the mirror lately. After a bit I calmed down and realized it was a pretty stupid thing to post so I went back and deleted that post. The next morning when I tried to log on I found out I was banned for 7 days. So were MattMatt, Wmn1 and some others. I think that all those banned were telling that poster to stop the mean spirited posts.


----------



## EleGirl

BradWesley said:


> Welcome back kiddo!
> 
> Good to see your name up in lights again.


Thanks Brad! 

I'll try to be a good girl now.


----------



## EleGirl

pidge70 said:


>


Thanks pidge...


----------



## Q tip

so the i was right. 18th century book burners.


----------



## BradWesley

EleGirl said:


> Thanks Brad!
> 
> I'll try to be a good girl now.


Please don't try to be too good.

It's always good to have some BAD also.

Damn, was that an oxymoron?


----------



## larry.gray

EleGirl said:


> Stop being a jerk? Are you trying to take all the fun out of it?
> 
> 
> So what happened.
> 
> There was that thread and a lot of posters were saying some pretty mean/rude things to the OP. So several of us trying to get them to stop so that the OP could get help and not be chased away.
> 
> Coffee Amore cleaned things up and told people that they would start banning if people did not stop the bickering.


It's only dumb luck that I've never been banned for the exact same thing. My advice? For those that are rude after a mod warning, hit the report button. 

I hate to see OPs run off by the rude bashing memebrs.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Glad you are back Girl


----------



## Affaircare

EleGirl said:


> I'm back
> 
> .


----------



## wmn1

EleGirl said:


> Stop being a jerk? Are you trying to take all the fun out of it?
> 
> 
> So what happened.
> 
> There was that thread and a lot of posters were saying some pretty mean/rude things to the OP. So several of us trying to get them to stop so that the OP could get help and not be chased away.
> 
> Coffee Amore cleaned things up and told people that they would start banning if people did not stop the bickering.
> 
> All was quite as the OP was off having her baby.
> 
> Then some poster came on and started to badmouth the OP. Told her to look in the mirror etc. After a few posts like that by this person, I posted asking them something like if they had looked in the mirror lately. After a bit I calmed down and realized it was a pretty stupid thing to post so I went back and deleted that post. The next morning when I tried to log on I found out I was banned for 7 days. So were MattMatt, Wmn1 and some others. I think that all those banned were telling that poster to stop the mean spirited posts.


This is correct Ele and welcome back.The problem started, outside of the comments to the OP, when the mods cleaned up the thread twice (was needed) and then told us to address the OP only. Several of us, including you, me and Matt were trying to tell the others to heed Amplexor's instructions. I was doing it because I didn't want to see a bunch of bannings. The thread went dead, one poster came on and reignited the debate by hitting a few people, including me, and I went back at them. However, I don't think that's what got me banned but it stirred up the thread again. Later on, Matt and I started talking about marriage counselors back and forth. Since all of these threads allow back and forth, it was easy to forget the specific rule for this thread. Then we all were banned. I hate it for Matt because I think I was the one who started mentioning the MC stuff and although relevant to the thread, it wasn't addressing the OP directly. By midweek, other people were doing the same thing on that thread, per my wife who has now joined here, but no more bans were made, maybe because the OP was back and things had calmed down. It didn't bother me because I didn't want people getting banned in the first place over a rule that was specific for only one thread but it did stink for us. (and no that is not criticizing the moderators who I understand have a tough job and don't get compensated).

If anything, it freed up time for me to get some projects done around the house which was much needed. 

None the less, glad you, GTDad, Altawa, Convert and a number of others are back. MattMatt isn't yet.

Now off to other projects. I may let the wife take over here for a while


----------



## arbitrator

*Welcome back, Ele!
You were missed!*


----------



## Lila

Elegirl's back in da HOUSE! Whoot! Whoot! 

 GIFSoup


----------



## Lila

O-KAY.......So now Q Tip's banned? What happened?


----------



## EleGirl

What the hay? Q-Tip? what did he do?

Thanks for the welcome back everyone.

And wmn1... welcome back too. 

Now I hope that MattMatt and the others show up.


----------



## T&T

Lila, I love you sig line.  :smthumbup:


----------



## Lila

T&T said:


> Lila, I love you sig line.  :smthumbup:


Why thank you..


----------



## wmn1

welcome bask Ele


----------



## happy as a clam

Welcome back EleGirl and wmn1 !!!  Woo hoo!! You were both missed...

Haven't seen the others yet, hope they make it back soon.

Now I hear Q-tip's in trouble...


----------



## wmn1

happy as a clam said:


> Welcome back EleGirl and wmn1 !!!  Woo hoo!! You were both missed...
> 
> Haven't seen the others yet, hope they make it back soon.
> 
> Now I hear Q-tip's in trouble...


thanks Happy. Now it's your job to keep me in line


----------



## wmn1

I hope Qtip comes back soon. What happened there ?


----------



## arbitrator

happy as a clam said:


> Welcome back EleGirl and wmn1 !!!  Woo hoo!! You were both missed...
> 
> Haven't seen the others yet, hope they make it back soon.
> 
> Now I hear Q-tip's in trouble...


*wmn1: I didn't even know that you were a member of this latest banning class ~ welcome back to you, too! *


----------



## Chris H.

Q tip said:


> sometimes i get the impression that the mods are 18th century book burners reincarnate...


When you post something like this after I make it known that we lost (hopefully short term) one of our best mods, Amp, then you have it coming. It's stuff like this that makes people not want to be mods.

Q Tip is permabanned, that was his third strike.


----------



## Affaircare

I'm sorry to hear about Q Tip.

(Edited to spell Q's name correctly).


----------



## wmn1

arbitrator said:


> *wmn1: I didn't even know that you were a member of this latest banning class ~ welcome back to you, too! *


thanks Arb. Glad to be back bro


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Welcome back wmn1


----------



## EleGirl

Dang, what did Q Tip do?


----------



## arbitrator

*Thought that our good friend, GTDad, would also be back with us by now!*


----------



## Catherine602

When is Amp is not coming back? I miss him.


----------



## Catherine602

Ele glad you are back. I missed you. '-'


----------



## Dogbert

Miss ya EleGirl. I'm glad your back.

As far as the thread you referred to, a particular member tried and succeeded into goading me in a debate to defend my comments of support for the OP. But it didn't take long for me to realize that this member was simply using bully tactics to intimidate me and other members who were giving support to the OP. So I stopped replying to his comments and added him to the ignore list. Too much bickering and threadjacking served no useful purpose.

I hope Amp is doing well. He is a good guy.


----------



## lonelyhusband321

happy as a clam said:


> No, his account was hacked.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So how do you go about getting threads, posts and friends restored?

I don't have a lot of time to dedicate to it, but it would be nice to "be" again....


----------



## lonelyhusband321

EleGirl said:


> I'm back
> 
> 
> 
> .


Welcome back!

I thought I was one of "us", but apparently I got hacked...


----------



## EleGirl

lonelyhusband321 said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> I thought I was one of "us", but apparently I got hacked...


Yea I read your thread on that. Looks like you have control of your account again. That's good.


----------



## happy as a clam

lh321... Are you able to send PMs? If so, notify one of the mods... Coffee Amore, French Fry, Chris H, or Deejo. If not, post a thread in the Technical Difficulties forum.

Hope that helps 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wmn1

Blossom Leigh said:


> Welcome back wmn1


thx Blossom


----------



## Dogbert

wmn1 said:


> thx Blossom


:woohoo:


----------



## pidge70

Repeatedly banned user:independentgirl is back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## richie33

pidge70 said:


> Repeatedly banned user:independentgirl is back.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Fantastic.


----------



## thestaircase

I am "independent girl"
I have a thread up in "The Social Spot- Talk about whatever" section.
This thread I regarding English grammars, since English is my third language.

If my thread here indeed violate the Forum rules, then I take full responsiblity for it. I guess I deserve to be banned again, and my thread delete.
Sorry for any inconvenient,
Link to my thread below:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social...sh-grammars-still-so-terrible-frustrated.html


----------



## thestaircase

Hi, I am "independent girl",
I got permanent banned because first time out banned was 7 days warning. I didn't wait 7 days, I come back immediately to register another nickname. So that was what result me in 'permanent' banned.

I have a thread up in "The Social Spot- Talk about whatever" section.
The thread I asked regarding English grammars, since English is my third language.
If my thread violate the Forum rules, then I take full responsiblity for it. I guess I deserve to be banned and my thread delete.
Sorry for any inconvenient, I leave now.

My thread is in "The Social Spot" section, my thread tittle: "Trying to figure out why my English grammars still so terrible. Frustrated!!"


----------



## happy as a clam

wmn1 said:


> thanks Happy. Now it's your job to keep me in line


I got your back, Bro!! 
:smthumbup:


----------



## Lila

thestaircase said:


> Hi, I am "independent girl",
> I got permanent banned because first time out banned was 7 days warning. I didn't wait 7 days, I come back immediately to register another nickname. So that was what result me in 'permanent' banned.
> 
> I have a thread up in "The Social Spot- Talk about whatever" section.
> The thread I asked regarding English grammars, since English is my third language.
> If my thread violate the Forum rules, then I take full responsiblity for it. I guess I deserve to be banned and my thread delete.
> Sorry for any inconvenient, I leave now.
> 
> My thread is in "The Social Spot" section, my thread tittle: "Trying to figure out why my English grammars still so terrible. Frustrated!!"


Dang Independentgirl1, Independentgirl2, independentgirl3, one more that I can't remember, and now staircase. You are more persistent than a pitbull. Have you considered going into sales?


----------



## Anon Pink

thestaircase said:


> Hi, I am "independent girl",
> I got permanent banned because first time out banned was 7 days warning. I didn't wait 7 days, I come back immediately to register another nickname. So that was what result me in 'permanent' banned.
> 
> I have a thread up in "The Social Spot- Talk about whatever" section.
> The thread I asked regarding English grammars, since English is my third language.
> If my thread violate the Forum rules, then I take full responsiblity for it. I guess I deserve to be banned and my thread delete.
> Sorry for any inconvenient, I leave now.
> 
> My thread is in "The Social Spot" section, my thread tittle: "Trying to figure out why my English grammars still so terrible. Frustrated!!"



I wanted to quote the rule about duplicate user names, sock puppets etc...lout couldn't find it.

Staircase, next time you come back, after your upcoming 5th permaban, you might not want to admit to being independent girl.


----------



## pidge70

Anon Pink said:


> I wanted to quote the rule about duplicate user names, sock puppets etc...lout couldn't find it.
> 
> Staircase, next time you come back, after your upcoming 5th permaban, you might not want to admit to being independent girl.


She doesn't have to admit it, it's obvious as Hell that it's her every time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## weightlifter

Mods. Please fix lonelyhisband. He can't even receive pm's last I checked and he asked for it above.


----------



## Coffee Amore

Receiving or not receiving PMs is something he has to change. Mods don't set that option. That option is in the User CP at the top right of the screen. From there he has to go to Control Panel to fix his personal settings. He controls if he receives PMs or not.


----------



## BradWesley

It appears that the hammer came down on lenzi.


----------



## pidge70

BradWesley said:


> It appears that the hammer came down on lenzi.


Gasp! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deejo

The hammer hovers over us all with absence of malice and clarity of purpose. It is magnificent in it's singularity of function and execution. 

The ban hammer falls with love and respect, when we are too weak and distracted to love and respect ourselves, and those with whom we share this wonderful community.

I just killed it with stream of conscience right there ...


----------



## pidge70

Deejo said:


> The hammer hovers over us all with absence of malice and clarity of purpose. It is magnificent in it's singularity of function and execution.
> 
> The ban hammer falls with love and respect, when we are too weak and distracted to love and respect ourselves, and those with whom we share this wonderful community.
> 
> I just killed it with stream of conscience right there ...


What the French toast are you smoking?....lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deejo

Was going to go for a haiku and that didn't really work out.


----------



## BradWesley

Deejo said:


> The hammer hovers over us all with absence of malice and clarity of purpose. It is magnificent in it's singularity of function and execution.
> 
> The ban hammer falls with love and respect, when we are too weak and distracted to love and respect ourselves, and those with whom we share this wonderful community.
> 
> I just killed it with stream of conscience right there ...


In spite of warnings being mentioned, there are some that can't resist to push the edge of the envelope, and then are surprised and question why they were banned.


----------



## pidge70

BradWesley said:


> In spite of warnings being mentioned, there are some that can't resist to push the edge of the envelope, and then are surprised and question why they were banned.


I know right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NotLikeYou

Deejo said:


> Was going to go for a haiku and that didn't really work out.


lenzi spies a troll

his comment is most subtle

Deejo's mallet strikes!


----------



## tripad

Cobalt said:


> Now the pubic hair thread is locked?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtf?
> 
> that was a funny thread


Yes it was a funny thread. I m the OP. 

Anyone got it saved? Need some good info from there.


----------



## tripad

No wonder Cobalt went MIA. 

PM me when back. 

Wonder how's your weekend hot date going?


----------



## convert

This is probably a stupid question, but is there a way (a legitimate way) someone can be brought back from a perma ban?

or maybe one of your bans to be removed over time?

I was just wondering


----------



## LongWalk

There is no come back from a perma ban.

Those who reincarnate themselves as someone entirely new with a new IP address usually go round and tell old friends that they are back. This can stay secret if limited to two or three but often friend X tells a third person. Over time the tiny leak of truth breaks down the wall of discretion.

TAM has brand value based on trust. People write very revealing stuff that could cost them their jobs and marriage. The mods never go and expose people IRL. The only time they would break confidentiality would be to prevent suicide.

I think TAM has a rather outdated look to it but then again the pink page and the unsophisticated navigation tools are familiar and safe.


----------



## Lila

tripad said:


> No wonder Cobalt went MIA.
> 
> PM me when back.
> 
> Wonder how's your weekend hot date going?


Cobalt is banned but not sure for how long of if he'll ever return. This was his second and it was only a few weeks out from his first. It may be permanent.


----------



## tripad

I'm.sure he will return invent himself ?


----------



## Blondilocks

I think a ban should be accompanied by a sound effect like the 'doink, doink!' on Law & Order.


----------



## pidge70

Blondilocks said:


> I think a ban should be accompanied by a sound effect like the 'doink, doink!' on Law & Order.


:rofl: I love that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lonelyhusband321

Coffee Amore said:


> Receiving or not receiving PMs is something he has to change. Mods don't set that option. That option is in the User CP at the top right of the screen. From there he has to go to Control Panel to fix his personal settings. He controls if he receives PMs or not.


Thanks, CA. 

I will do that.


----------



## happy as a clam

pidge70 said:


> Repeatedly banned user:independentgirl is back.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And... gone!

Zoom zoom...


----------



## happy as a clam

NotLikeYou said:


> lenzi spies a troll
> 
> his comment is most subtle
> 
> Deejo's mallet strikes!


Excellent Haiku!!

5-7-5...


----------



## CharlieParker

There once was a mod from Nantucket
Who bans the others did covet.
When a TAMer, named clam,
Started posting some slams.
A ban for being hacked, go suck it.


----------



## EleGirl

Now you all are getting poetic about banning? :rofl:


----------



## doubletrouble

Charlie, limericks were to be posted LAST week. Just sayin'....


----------



## happy as a clam

Since limericks apparently were last week, how about a riddle? 

As I was going to St. Ive's,
I met a man named CharlieParker with SEVEN WIVES ,
Each wife had seven sacks,
Each sack had seven cats,
Each cat had seven kits.

Kits, cats, sacks and wives (all belonging to CP),
HOW MANY were going to St. Ive's???


----------



## happy as a clam

CharlieParker said:


> ...When *a TAMer, named clam,*
> Started posting some slams...


----------



## Blossom Leigh

happy as a clam said:


> Since limericks apparently were last week, how about a riddle?
> 
> As I was going to St. Ive's,
> I met a man named CharlieParker with SEVEN WIVES ,
> Each wife had seven sacks,
> Each sack had seven cats,
> Each cat had seven kits.
> 
> Kits, cats, sacks and wives (all belonging to CP),
> HOW MANY were going to St. Ive's???


One...


----------



## happy as a clam

Blossom Leigh said:


> One...












Ms. Blossom Leigh is the winner!!!

Only ONE was going to St. Ive's... they MET the others along the trail who were HEADING BACK from St. Ive's (Kits, Cats, Sacks & wives)... but wait... was CharlieParker heading BACK with them too? How many were actually heading BACK?

New riddle... 

(Blossom, you are one smart cookie!!)


----------



## Nucking Futs

Looks like the hammer fell on Warlock. I almost missed it since it's said banned under his name for so long. I missed whatever he said.


----------



## Thundarr

Nucking Futs said:


> Looks like the hammer fell on Warlock. I almost missed it since it's said banned under his name for so long. I missed whatever he said.


TAM is like the stretch of highway where everyone has always sped knowing they were doing it but then things get worse and more wrecks start occurring. Of course the highway patrol cracks down.


----------



## larry.gray

I see MattMatt is still banned. I don't recall him getting one before. Hopefully he comes back.


----------



## SurpriseMyself

Not often you get to see the thread that got a person banned.

Can we get a subscription service for a fee?


----------



## GusPolinski

Another one bites the dust...

Talk About Marriage - View Profile: AriYarjan


----------



## pidge70

GusPolinski said:


> Another one bites the dust...
> 
> Talk About Marriage - View Profile: AriYarjan


I kinda thought that one was the "T" word.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tripad

Hi all,
Cobalt make contact n wish to get back to TAM. Any advice? He's hovering ard reading. He's been banned because of the pic he posted when I asked for ideal kinda of pube hair. Sorry man. Any chance of " resurrecting " him, mod?


----------



## Deejo

tripad said:


> Hi all,
> Cobalt make contact n wish to get back to TAM. Any advice? He's hovering ard reading. He's been banned because of the pic he posted when I asked for ideal kinda of pube hair. Sorry man. Any chance of " resurrecting " him, mod?


Negative.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

happy as a clam said:


> Ms. Blossom Leigh is the winner!!!
> 
> Only ONE was going to St. Ive's... they MET the others along the trail who were HEADING BACK from St. Ive's (Kits, Cats, Sacks & wives)... but wait... was CharlieParker heading BACK with them too? How many were actually heading BACK?
> 
> New riddle...
> 
> (Blossom, you are one smart cookie!!)


Giggle.. thanks! I tell my son... you aren't going to get away with much growing up... 

kits or kittens?


----------



## GusPolinski

Just noticed that Constable Odo and Forest have been added to the list of the recently banned.


----------



## skype

And Catherine602.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Goodness gracious...


----------



## ConanHub

Ouch!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PhillyGuy13

Q Tip and I would PM from time to time. Good guy to chat with. Seemed to take a genuine interest in my situation. Not sure what he was banned for - none of my beeswax as they say.

DaveCarter was another user I used to PM with occasionally. Looks like he was banned back in December.

Maybe it's me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LongWalk

Catherine is certainly a good poster. Sorry if she's gone for good.

DaveCarter gone?


----------



## Anon Pink

Catherine 602 has been banned? Anyone know why? Anyone know when she is coming back? She is an excellent poster, I'm shocked she could possibly have engaged in bannable behavior!

Catherine if you're reading here... Miss you!


----------



## ConanHub

Anon Pink said:


> Catherine 602 has been banned? Anyone know why? Anyone know when she is coming back? She is an excellent poster, I'm shocked she could possibly have engaged in bannable behavior!
> 
> Catherine if you're reading here... Miss you!


Hope she comes back. We got into it a bit when I first joined and she got banned but she came back and has had some tremendous insight and understanding. Thoroughly enjoyable poster.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pidge70

Awfully knowledgeable for a newbie
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thundarr

pidge70 said:


> Awfully knowledgeable for a newbie
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not a newbie which I'm sure is what you're actually pointing out. I don't get the click mentality that goes on sometimes. What do these guys and gals think will happen when exclusive groups form and talk about others in the community? It's adolescent thinking


----------



## happy as a clam

^ ^ ^
:iagree:

Personally, I was glad to see many of the cliques busted up. There were inside jokes (posted publicly which I believe were attempts to make others feel left out), snarky jokes, and it left one with a feeling of either being "in the know" or "in the dark."


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl

I'm clueless.. always have been. How do I miss all of the shenanigans when they are going on?


----------



## Thundarr

happy as a clam said:


> ^ ^ ^
> :iagree:
> 
> Personally, I was glad to see many of the cliques busted up. There were inside jokes (posted publicly which I believe were attempts to make others feel left out), snarky jokes, and it left one with a feeling of either being "in the know" or "in the dark."
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was glad to see cliques purged. I like seeing posters who can't avoiding being disrespectful and hurtful being purged now as well. Some of these posters have been very civil to me but I see them lashing out at other posters.


----------



## honcho

EleGirl said:


> I'm clueless.. always have been. How do I miss all of the shenanigans when they are going on?


Your not the only one....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deejo

Oh for Cripes sake ...

STOP with all the friggin' drama, and stories. Don't you people have marriages to ruin ... or improve?

Thread closed.


----------

